# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  G.A. Ferries

## George

Προχθές στα εγκαίνια του ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ ο Αγούδημος ανακοίνωσε όλο χαρά ότι μας φέρνει άλλα δύο βαπόρια. Το ένα θα έρθει τον Μάιο και το άλλο τον Σεπτέμβρη. Απ'ότι ξέρω το ένα είναι το STENA DANICA αδερφό του ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ. Αν κάποιος ξέρει ποιο είναι το άλλο ας το πει.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Γιώργο το διάβασα και εγώ μήπως έχεις ακούσει που πρόκειτε να δρομολογηθούν?

----------


## christos

> Προχθές στα εγκαίνια του ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ ο Αγούδημος ανακοίνωσε όλο χαρά ότι μας φέρνει άλλα δύο βαπόρια. Το ένα θα έρθει τον Μάιο και το άλλο τον Σεπτέμβρη. Απ'ότι ξέρω το ένα είναι το STENA DANICA αδερφό του ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ. Αν κάποιος ξέρει ποιο είναι το άλλο ας το πει.


Το άλλο είναι το P&O AQUITAINE

----------


## George

Κι εγώ για το AQUITAINE άκουσα αλλά υπάρχει μια λεπτομέρεια που λίγο δεν μου κολλάει. Το πλοίο δεν ανήκει στην P&O!! Είναι απλά ναυλωμένο και μάλιστα άκουσα ότι θα επιστραφεί στην εταιρία του. Τώρα βέβαια ο Αγούδημος είναι γάτα. Και μακάρι να το φέρει γιατί είναι βαπόραρος.

Το άλλο όμως που μου είπε ένας φίλος μου και μου έπεσαν τα αυτιά είναι ότι ναύλωσε το ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ σε Νορβηγούς.  8O  8O  8O  8O Πότε πρόλαβε ρε παιδιά; Δεν είχε άδεια σκοπιμότητας για Κάλυμνο - Κω - Ρόδο;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το ναύλωσε είπες  :?:  :?:  :?: 

Καλά δεν μιλάς σοβαρά  8O αν όντως ισχύει αυτό ο άνθρωπος δεν παίζεται με τίποτα.

----------


## prutanis

παιδια και εγω ακουσα καποιες φημες οτι ο αγουδημος το πουλησε το αλκμηνη αλλα δεν ειναι βεβαιο μεχρι στιγμης ειναι φημες

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εγώ το άκουσε αλλά όπως είπες είναι φήμες.
Ο καπετάν Μάκης είναι απρόβλεπτος .

----------


## George

Το πλοίο βάφεται κανονικά πάντως στα σινιάλα της GA στο πέραμα

----------


## andreas

Επίσης έχουν αρχίσει να κόβονται τα αντιαισθητικά σίδερα στην πλώρη.

----------


## christos

Ayto to ploio tha argisei na to poulisei o Agoudimos , exei enthousiastei.Se diloseis tou fenete pos to agapa pragmatika ayto to ploio.Bebbaia an to syndiasoume me to Alkmini tou Printezi se ena-dyo mines to ploio tha to doume se kamia polferries! :lol: An ypirxe periptosi polisis oi ergasies pisteyo den tha pragmatopoiountan me toso grigoro rythmo kai entasi.

----------


## chrb

Τελικά δεν το πουλάει το Αλκμήνη. Πάντα θα υπάρχει όμως ο φόβος ναύλωσής του.

----------


## andreas

Στο διαφημιστικό της G.A. για το 2005 που έπεσε στα χέρια μου, το πλοίο περιλαμβάνεται πανηγυρικά στο στόλο και μάλιστα γίνεται και εκτενής αναφορά σε αυτό.

----------


## chrb

Η GA ferries στο Πρίντεζι με 2 καράβια ( Μιλένα , Νταλιάνα) , από Πάτρα. Τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα, σχετικά με την κίνηση, ήταν ικανοποιητικά.

----------


## Morgan

μιλαμε για τα παλια πλοια Μιλενα / Νταλίανα????
καλα ποσο ετων ειναι τα συγκεκριμενα....?

----------


## chrb

Ακριβώς 35. Και όπως καταλαβαίνεις για να μην πάνε για scrap ήρθαν στην Αδριατική που δεν ισχύει το όριο ηλικίας.

----------


## Morgan

αν δεν εχω πολυ λαθος το Νταλιανα ηταν μια περιοδο και στην γραμμη για Ροδο...
Αν θυμαμαι καλα ξεκινησαμε το ταξιδι της 5ημερης με το Ρομιλντα (το ετος 1993) αλλα λογω βλαβης μετεπιβαστηκαμε στο Νταλιανα!!!


στον κουβαααααααααααα

----------


## andreas

Τα πλοία κατασκευάστηκαν το 1970 και ήρθαν στη Ελλάδα το 1988 όπου έφεραν κυριολεκτικά την επανάσταση. Για την ηλικία τους διατηρούνται σε καλά επίπεδα και μπροστά σε κάτι άλλα είναι σαφώς ανώτερα. Επίσης από τον Δεκέμβρη που αποσύρθηκαν το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ έκανε πολύ καλή επισκευή και συντήρηση ενώ το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ βρίσκεται ακόμα Νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας όπου σιγά σιγά ετοιμάζεται κι αυτό.

----------


## Morgan

για που προοριζονται με λιγα λογια?

----------


## andreas

Πάτρα - Μπρίντιζι. Το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ έχει ήδη δρομολογηθεί και η κίνησή του είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική απ'ότι έμαθα.

----------


## chrb

Ως τον καταπέλτη οχήματα.

----------


## xara

Δύο φορές ταξίδεψα με την εταιρεία GA FERRIES. Εντυπώσεις, μετά την αναβάθμηση... :?:

----------


## xara

Ταξίδεψα στις 23/09/2004 με το πλοίο της εταιρείας GA Ferries, IONIAN SKY, απο Ηγουμενίτσα προς Πρίντεζι στην καμπίνα 730 η οποία ομως μύριζε μούχλα και ο θαλαμηπόλος μου δικαιολογήθηκε πως  είχαν καθαρίση την μοκέτα πρόσφατα και  η καμπίνα παρέμενε κλειστή ελλείψει επιβατών.Προθυμοποιήθηκαν ωστόσω να με μεταφέρουν στην καμπίνα 748, η οποία ομως ηταν εντελώς ακαθάριστη απο τους προηγούμενους επιβάτες. Παραπονέθηκα και αρχίσαμε να ψάχνουμε κάποια καθαρή.Αφού είδαμε μερικές με τον θαλαμηπόλο οι οποίες ηταν ομως ακάθαρτες, παραπονέθηκα λέγοντας πώς δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά να ψάχνω τις καμπίνες του πλοίου αν ειναι καθαρές  ο θαλαμηπόλος μου έκλεισε κατάμουτρα την πόρτα και εκεί αναψε καβγάς. Κάποια στιγμή ζήτησα να δώ τον πλοίαρχο αντι αυτού ομως ηρθε ο αρχιθαλαμηπόλος αξιωματικός ο οποίος ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ έριξε το φταίξιμο για το ακάθαρτο πλοίο σε εμάς, λέγοντάς μου οτι εγώ μπήκα στο καράβι για να κάνω επιθεώρηση! Οταν σύζυγός μου προσπάθησε να ρίξη λίγο τους τόνους λέγοντάς του πως με μια  συγγνώμη και ενα καθάρισμα του χώρου θα ειχε λήξη το θέμα, ο εν λόγω αξιωματικός αρχισε πάλι τις φωνές οτι "εγώ ειμαι αξιωματικός και να δείτε τι θα σας κάνω και κάντε παράπονα όπου θέλετε" κλπ. Απαράδεκτη κατάσταση επικρατούσε και στο εστιατόριο του εν λόγω πλοίου, με βρώμικα σκεύη, απαράδεκτο φαγητό και αδιάφορο προσωπικό, που μίλαγε στα κινητά και έλεγε μεταξύ του ανέκδοτα! Για την κατάσταση αυτή διαμαρτυρήθηκα με την επιστροφή μου, στην εταιρεία, η οποία με αγνόησε εντελώς... :twisted: 
Αντίθετα κατα την επιστροφή μου απο Πρίντεζι προς Ηγουμενίτσα 24/09/2004 με το πλοίο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α της ίδιας εταιρείας  και πάλι, παρ' οτι το πλήρωμα στην πλειοψηφία του ηταν αλλοδαπό, δεν αντιμετώπισα
κανένα πρόβλημα και μόνο καλά λόγια έχω να πω.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ταξίδεψα στις 23/09/2004 με το πλοίο της εταιρείας *GA Ferries*, IONIAN SKY, απο Ηγουμενίτσα προς Πρίντεζι στην καμπίνα 730 η οποία ομως μύριζε μούχλα και ο θαλαμηπόλος μου δικαιολογήθηκε πως  είχαν καθαρίση την μοκέτα πρόσφατα και  η καμπίνα παρέμενε κλειστή ελλείψει επιβατών.Προθυμοποιήθηκαν ωστόσω να με μεταφέρουν στην καμπίνα 748, η οποία ομως ηταν εντελώς ακαθάριστη απο τους προηγούμενους επιβάτες. Παραπονέθηκα και αρχίσαμε να ψάχνουμε κάποια καθαρή.Αφού είδαμε μερικές με τον θαλαμηπόλο οι οποίες ηταν ομως ακάθαρτες, παραπονέθηκα λέγοντας πώς δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά να ψάχνω τις καμπίνες του πλοίου αν ειναι καθαρές  ο θαλαμηπόλος μου έκλεισε κατάμουτρα την πόρτα και εκεί αναψε καβγάς. Κάποια στιγμή ζήτησα να δώ τον πλοίαρχο αντι αυτού ομως ηρθε ο αρχιθαλαμηπόλος αξιωματικός ο οποίος ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ έριξε το φταίξιμο για το ακάθαρτο πλοίο σε εμάς, λέγοντάς μου οτι εγώ μπήκα στο καράβι για να κάνω επιθεώρηση! Οταν σύζυγός μου προσπάθησε να ρίξη λίγο τους τόνους λέγοντάς του πως με μια  συγγνώμη και ενα καθάρισμα του χώρου θα ειχε λήξη το θέμα, ο εν λόγω αξιωματικός αρχισε πάλι τις φωνές οτι "εγώ ειμαι αξιωματικός και να δείτε τι θα σας κάνω και κάντε παράπονα όπου θέλετε" κλπ. Απαράδεκτη κατάσταση επικρατούσε και στο εστιατόριο του εν λόγω πλοίου, με βρώμικα σκεύη, απαράδεκτο φαγητό και αδιάφορο προσωπικό, που μίλαγε στα κινητά και έλεγε μεταξύ του ανέκδοτα! Για την κατάσταση αυτή διαμαρτυρήθηκα με την επιστροφή μου, στην εταιρεία, η οποία με αγνόησε εντελώς... :twisted: 
> Αντίθετα κατα την επιστροφή μου απο Πρίντεζι προς Ηγουμενίτσα 24/09/2004 με το πλοίο ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α της ίδιας εταιρείας  και πάλι, παρ' οτι το πλήρωμα στην πλειοψηφία του ηταν αλλοδαπό, δεν αντιμετώπισα
> κανένα πρόβλημα και μόνο καλά λόγια έχω να πω.


AGOUDIMOS LINES είναι η εταιρεία

----------


## Morgan

Απο το Ανα στον Καιαφα, για να μην πω κατι αλλο...

----------


## andreas

Όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανε ο Nikos το IONIAN SKY είναι της Agoudimos Lines και όχι της GA Ferries αλλά αυτό που μο κάνει εντύπωση είναι τα γεγονότα που μας ανέφερες. Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως είναι το καλύτερο πλοίο της γραμμής.Κρίμα, πολύ λυπάμαι!! Από κει και πέρα, το PENELOPE A (μην το μπλέκουμεμε με το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α της Ραφήνας με την Ελληνική σημαία) έκανε Μπρίντιζι - Δυρράχιο και μάλλον έπεσες στην περίοδο που κάνανε διπλά δρομολόγια!! Τυχερούλα!!

----------


## xara

Δεν έκανε διπλά δρομολόγια, διπλάρωνε το IONIAN SKY, Ηγουμενιτσα-Πρίντεζι. Πρίντεζι-Αυλώνα, αν θυμάμαι καλά, έκανε το ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ. Όσο για την εταιρεία, έχετε δίκιο. 
 :wink:

----------


## xara

To νέο καράβι της GA, απο τη Μάγχη...

----------


## chrb

Αν αγοράσεις αυτό το παιχνίδι μπορείς να πεις πως είσαι και εφοπλιστής! :lol:  :lol:

----------


## xara

Οχι ενας απλός εφοπλιστής. ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ!!! :P  :P  :P

----------


## andreas

Επειδή υπάρχει κι άλλο θέμα για την G.A. Ferries, το topic αυτό κλειδώνεται και η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ:

http://naytilia.gr/modules.php?name=...t=300&start=15

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Σύμφωνα με σημερινό δημοσίευμα στην Ναυτεμπορική ο k. Μάκης Αγούδημος έχει βάλει όλα τα πλοία του προς πώληση αν αυτό συμβεί τότε θα δημιουργηθεί έντονο πρόβλημα στα νησιά μας._

«ΠΑΤΑΞΟΝ μεν, άκουσον δε» θα μπορούσε να πει ο καπετάν Μάκης Αγούδημος στους επικριτές του και, ειδικότερα, στο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, καθώς όλοι στην Ακτή Μιαούλη συμφωνούν ότι ξέρει και από πλοία και από ακτοπλοΐα.

Τα πλοία του ιδρυτή και επικεφαλής της G.A. Ferries ήταν, το καλοκαίρι, στην πρώτη γραμμή της επικαιρότητας. Μπορεί αφορμή να ήταν οι συνεχείς επί ένα τριήμερο βλάβες σε κάποια από αυτά, αλλά αιτία ήταν ουσιαστικά το γεγονός ότι γυρνούσαν όλο το Αιγαίο νυχθημερόν. Και η όποια καθυστέρηση σημείωναν, αποκτούσε «μυθικές» διαστάσεις.

Σήμερα, ύστερα από έναν και πλέον μήνα, ο κ. Μάκης Αγούδημος έχει ενημερώσει τους brokers στο λιμάνι ότι είναι διατεθειμένος να πουλήσει όλα του τα πλοία και περιμένει προσφορές. Αν υλοποιήσει την απόφασή του, οι άγονες γραμμές του Αιγαίου θα μείνουν χωρίς πλοία. Αλλά και όποια έρθουν να καλύψουν το κενό, θα είναι ακριβότερα, όπως εκτιμούν κύκλοι της ακτοπλοΐας.


Ο καπετάν Μάκης Αγούδημος. 
Μέχρι στιγμής, η G.A. Ferries δεν έχει ειδοποιηθεί από το ΥΕΝ τι θα γίνει με τις γραμμές που πλειοδότησε για τη δρομολογιακή περίοδο 2005-2006, ενώ σε 25 περίπου ημέρες, δηλαδή την 1η Νοεμβρίου, λήγει η περυσινή σύμβαση. Το υπουργείο έχει ειδοποιήσει προφορικά ότι θα δοθεί δίμηνη παράταση μέχρι να γίνει ο νέος διαγωνισμός με νέους όρους (συμβάσεις μεγαλύτερες του έτους και μέχρι πέντε χρόνια) αλλά ουδείς γνωρίζει τι πραγματικά θα γίνει. 

Μιλώντας στη «Ν», για πρώτη φορά μετά και τα γεγονότα του καλοκαιριού, ο κ. Αγούδημος επιβεβαιώνει τις σχετικές πληροφορίες περί πώλησης των πλοίων του και, με το γνωστό χειμαρρώδη λόγο του, επισημαίνει προβλήματα και καταστάσεις στην ακτοπλοΐα, που, αν μη τι άλλο, θέτουν έναν προβληματισμό για το μέλλον του κλάδου αλλά και των συγκοινωνιών με τα νησιά.

«Με ρωτήσατε αν έχω βγάλει τα βαπόρια μου για πούλημα. Προτού καταστραφώ, είμαι αναγκασμένος να το κάνω. Ολα πουλιούνται και όλα αγοράζονται. Το θέμα κάθε φορά είναι η τιμή. Από ό,τι γνωρίζετε, το τελευταίο δεκαήμερο με όνειρα μεγάλα έφερα ένα πλοίο στην ακτοπλοΐα, με το όνομα 'Σιλέσια'. Είχα σχέδια να βάλω το πλοίο αυτό στη Σάμο. Είχε 500 κρεβάτια, 400 Ι.Χ. και ήταν πλήρως εξοπλισμένο με τους όρους και τη συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης. Υστερα όμως από ώριμη σκέψη και επειδή δεν θέλω να ακολουθήσω τα χνάρια άλλων συναδέλφων μου, που έφυγαν από την ακτοπλοΐα κυνηγημένοι, αλλά και λόγω των καλοκαιρινών προβλημάτων που είχε η εταιρεία μου, αποφάσισα αυτό το βαπόρι να το πουλήσω. Πράγματι, μόλις το έβγαλα στην αγορά, παρουσιάστηκαν αμέσως δέκα αγοραστές. Τώρα, ταξιδεύει με τους νέους αγοραστές στην Ουκρανία, όπου θα κάνει δρομολόγια στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Φυσικά, τους εύχομαι να είναι καλοτάξιδο, όπως δείχνει και το νέο του όνομα, 'Felicia', που σημαίνει ευτυχία». 

- Τι μεσολάβησε και αλλάξατε γνώμη;

- Το κατακαλόκαιρο το έβγαλα επί 15ημέρες μέσα σε αυτό το γραφείο. Δεν έφυγα καθόλου, για να αντιμετωπίσω τα δυο-τρία ατυχή περιστατικά που ύστερα από 17 χρόνια στην ακτοπλοΐα συνέβησαν μαζεμένα. Προσπάθησα να αντιμετωπίσω αυτή τη λαίλαπα που με βρήκε και νομίζω ότι τελικά τα κατάφερα καλά. Αλλη εταιρεία, στη θέση της δικής μου, θα είχε χρεοκοπήσει. Με αστραπιαίες κινήσεις που έκανα, όπως η αεροπορική μεταφορά των ανταλλακτικών, είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα να μειωθούν σημαντικά οι επιπτώσεις. Υπήρξαν και επιβάτες που ταλαιπωρήθηκαν, από τους οποίους η εταιρεία μας ζήτησε συγγνώμη, ενώ πάρα πολλούς τους μεταφέραμε στα νησιά αεροπορικώς. 

Αλλά, δυστυχώς, ακόμη συνεχίζεται η συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση κατά της εταιρείας μου από ορισμένα Μέσα Μαζικής Ενημέρωσης. Θέλω να πω το εξής. Ενώ εδώ στην πατρίδα μας το ακτοπλοϊκό πλοίο αντιμετωπίζεται με αυτό τον τρόπο, σε άλλες χώρες, που έχω βαπόρια και τα οποία υποτίθεται δεν «κάνουν» για την Ελλάδα λόγω ηλικίας, τα υποδέχονται με σημαιοστολισμούς και μάλιστα μία φορά είδα τον ίδιο τον λιμενάρχη να δένει το πλοίο. Και όταν το ρώτησα γιατί, η απάντησή του ήταν ότι από αυτό το πλοίο ζει ένας τόπος με δεκαπέντε χιλιάδες ψυχές. Αν δεν βοηθήσουμε το πλοίο σε αυτή την περιοχή, η ζωή μας δεν θα είναι τίποτα και ειδικότερα το χειμώνα. Εδώ εμείς, δυστυχώς, κάνουμε λόγο για λωποδύτες και απατεώνες. Αφού ύστερα από 17 χρόνια μάς αντιμετωπίζουν με αυτό τον τρόπο, εμείς με τι κουράγιο να συνεχίσουμε στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα.

-Ομως και ο υπουργός έκανε λόγο για πειρατεία στο Αιγαίο που πρέπει να σταματήσει…

- Δεν δέχομαι την υποτίμησή μου σε πειρατή του Αιγαίου. Εχω μία σταδιοδρομία 40 ετών στη θάλασσα. Κάποτε, ο διεθνής Τύπος με έλεγε διάδοχο του κάπτεν Μλέικ, καθώς αγόραζα βαπόρια από τους Εγγλέζους και τα πουλούσα την άλλη μέρα σε διπλάσια τιμή. Δεν θα δεχθώ από διεθνής πειρατής να γίνω πειρατής του Αιγαίου. Τέτοιο υποτιμητικό τίτλο δεν τον δέχομαι. Ισως ο κ. υπουργός, πάνω στα νεύρα του, είπε και δυο κουβέντες παραπάνω. Μετά όμως ήρθε στο «Δημητρούλα», το οποίο ξεκίνησε και πάλι τα δρομολόγια του μετά την ετήσια επιθεώρηση, χωρίς να έχει ούτε μισή παρατήρηση. Πάντως, δεν έχουμε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με το ΥΕΝ αλλά, δυστυχώς, οι καταστάσεις είναι τέτοιες που μας αναγκάζουν να δούμε το τι θα κάνουμε για να μην ακολουθήσουμε την τύχη παλαιοτέρων συναδέλφων. 

-Εσείς δεν έχετε ευθύνες για τα προβλήματα του καλοκαιριού;

- Τα πλοία μας τα γνωρίζετε είκοσι χρόνια. Είχαμε την ατυχία να πάθουμε τρεις βλάβες σε πολύ σύντομο διάστημα. Αλλά να σας πω το εξής. Νομίζω ότι τα πλοία ,με τον εξοντωτικό ρυθμό που δουλεύουν, δικαιούνται και αυτά να σταματήσουν. Π.χ. το Μάιο δεν έχω υποχρέωση να πάω πάνω από μία φορά στην Αλόννησο, αλλά, επειδή βλέπω το πρόβλημα μόνος μου, πάω τέσσερις φορές. Και να πω και τούτο: και Κονκόρντ να ήταν το «Ρομίλντα», όταν ξεκινά με οκτώ μποφόρ από τον Πειραιά να πάει Σύρο, Πάρο, Νάξο, Κατάπολα, Αιγιάλη, Αστυπάλαια, Κάλυμνο, Κω, Νίσυρο, Τήλο, Σύμη, Ρόδο και να γυρίσει με τα ίδια λιμάνια και με οκτώ μποφόρ, θα είχε κάποια καθυστέρηση. Επίσης, άλλο πλοίο μου κάνει το δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά, Σύρο, Πάρο, Νάξο, Αγ. Κήρυκο, Καρλόβασι, Σάμο. Αλλο πλοίο κάνει το δρομολόγιο Πειραιά, Σύρο, Πάρο, Νάξο, Δονούσα, Σχοινούσα, Κουφονήσια, Αιγιάλη, Κατάπολα, Αστυπάλαια, Κάλυμνο. Σας λέει τίποτα αυτό; Ας αφήσουμε τα υπόλοιπα, όπως οι καθυστερήσεις από τις πλευρίσεις των πλοίων σε όλα τα λιμάνια των Κυκλάδων, που μπορεί ένα πλοίο μου να έχει αναμονή μέχρι και τρία τέταρτα για να πλευρίσει, επειδή κάποιο άλλο πλοίο υπάρχει στο λιμάνι. Δεν είμαστε θεοί, βαπόρια είναι. Και όταν το «Δημητρούλα» παθαίνει μία μικρή βλάβη και έχει λίγο καθυστέρηση, θα έχει και στη συνέχεια καθυστερήσεις. Είναι αλυσίδα. Εγινε το κόκκινο πανί η «Δημητρούλα», για το οποίο είπανε κιόλας ότι είναι το όνομα της συζύγου του τέως πρωθυπουργού της πατρίδας μας. Θα ήταν τιμή μου να δεχόταν ο πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδος το όνομα της γυναίκας του σε ένα από τα βαπόρια μου και να έκανε αυτός τα εγκαίνια. Δημητρούλα είναι η μία από τις τρεις κόρες μου και το σημερινό «Δημητρούλα» είναι το έβδομο κατά σειρά πλοίο που είχε η εταιρεία μας με το όνομα Δήμητρα.

- Παίρνετε όμως επιδοτήσεις για τα δρομολόγια αυτά...

- Ποιες είναι οι επιδοτήσεις που παίρνουμε; Ξέρετε πολύ καλά ότι είναι ανά δρομολόγιο 7.000 ευρώ το ταξίδι. Με τις σημερινές τιμές του πετρελαίου, τι καλύπτουν όλα αυτά; Μόλις το 20%-30% των πετρελαίων. Το πρόβλημα της ακτοπλοΐας λέγεται σήμερα με μία λέξη «πετρέλαιο». Ειχα πει από το Μάρτιο ότι το Σεπτέμβριο δεν θα υπάρχουν πλοία. Δυστυχώς, επαληθεύθηκα. Ενα ταχύπλοο και με 100% πληρότητα σήμερα βγάζει μόνο το 80% του κόστους πετρελαίου.

- Ολοι συμφωνούν ότι, την περίοδο αυτή, το πρόβλημα είναι το πετρέλαιο. Ομως όλα τα χρόνια μιλάμε συνεχώς για το ακτοπλοϊκό πρόβλημα. Πού εντοπίζετε εσείς τις ρίζες του προβλήματος;

- Το πρόβλημα της ακτοπλοΐας αρχίζει και τελειώνει το 1998-99, όταν θέλαμε όλοι να ναυπηγήσουμε πλοία και να τα φέρουμε εδώ σε μία γωνιά στο Αιγαίο Πέλαγος, να το κάνουμε μέσα σε μία μέρα παράδεισο. Ολα αυτά τα βαπόρια δεν βγαίνανε οικονομικά. Γιατί πώς θα βγει οικονομικά ένα βαπόρι της τάξης των 100 εκατ. ευρώ, τη στιγμή που το εισιτήριο είναι 20 ευρώ και το 35% είναι οι φόροι; Πώς θα βγει ένα πλοίο με δουλειά μόνο 45 ημέρες το χρόνο, που περιμένει από τέσσερα Παρασκευοσαββατοκύριακα του καλοκαιριού να βγει; Δυστυχώς, τα όνειρα που έκαναν μερικοί να εξολοθρεύσουν όλους τους υπολοίπους για να μείνουν κυρίαρχοι των θαλασσών, όπως είχε κάνει και ο συγχωρεμένος ο Σφηνιάς, δεν μπορούν να υλοποιηθούν σήμερα. Σε 50 χρόνια ίσως…

- Εγινε υπερεπένδυση στον κλάδο;

- Δεν έγινε μία υπερεπένδυση, αλλά επικράτησε ένας εξωφρενικός παραλογισμός στον υπολογισμό των δυνατοτήτων του Αιγαίου Πελάγους και, δυστυχώς, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν το Αιγαίο να γεμίσει με χρωστούμενα δολάρια και τα βαπόρια να έχουν βγει στη στεριά.

- Αρα έχει ευθύνες και ο κλάδος…

- Φυσικά έχει βαρύτατη ευθύνη, γιατί, το 1999, έγιναν εξωφρενικά πράγματα και τα πληρώνουμε τώρα, αλλά ευθύνεται και το κράτος. Οταν ζήτησε τις περίφημες τριετείς συμβάσεις. Εμείς και η ΔΑΝΕ, όπως ξέρετε, τις πήραμε και κάναμε ό,τι ζητούσε το ελληνικό κράτος. Μέσα στις υποχρεώσεις μας ήταν και οι δωρεάν προσεγγίσεις σε κάποια άγονα νησιά. Υστερα όμως από είκοσι μέρες, κάποια άλλη εταιρεία με κάποια άλλη απόφαση κάποιου υπουργού τής τότε κυβερνήσεως, τα έγραψε όλα στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια και της έδωσε και αυτής δρομολόγια στην ίδια γραμμή. Αποτέλεσμα η ΔΑΝΕ να χρεοκοπήσει και εμείς να είμαστε στα δικαστήρια. Εχουμε κερδίσει την πρωτόδικη απόφαση εναντίον του ελληνικού Δημοσίου, περιμένουμε την τελική απόφαση. Πώς να ανταγωνισθούμε εμείς και η ΔΑΝΕ, που πάμε σε δώδεκα λιμάνια στο ίδιο δρομολόγιο, ένα κατευθείαν δρομολόγιο άλλου πλοίου, που πιάνει μόνο τρία λιμάνια;

-Πώς βλέπετε τελικά το μέλλον της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας;

- Δεν θα πω εγώ στον ΥΕΝ τι πρέπει να κάνει. Εχει συμβούλους, έχει οικονομικά επιτελεία. Επειδή όμως η 1η Νοεμβρίου είναι πολύ κοντά και επειδή δεν βλέπω είσοδο άλλων μεγάλων παικτών στο Αιγαίο, ένας δρόμος υπάρχει σε όλη την Ευρώπη και πρέπει να τον περπατήσουμε και εμείς. Τι λέει ο δρόμος αυτός: Αν έχεις ένα πλοίο σύμφωνο με SOLAS 90, έχεις το δικαίωμα να το δουλεύεις σε όλη την Ευρώπη μέχρι το 2010. Αν προσαρμοσθεί μέχρι 2010 στη συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης, συνεχίζεις να το δουλεύεις χωρίς όριο ηλικίας. Εγώ ταξίδευα προχθές με ένα βαπόρι ηλικίας 52 ετών και ήταν μία χαρά. Η γνώμη μου είναι η πολιτεία να εναρμονισθεί με το κοινοτικό δίκαιο. Αλλη λύση, με τα 300 νησιά που έχουμε, δεν υπάρχει. Αυτό που λένε με δορυφορικές συνδέσεις, δεν μπορεί να γίνει ακόμη. Εμείς μεταφέρουμε κάθε ημέρα 1.000 ασυνόδευτα δέματα. Αν τα βγάλουμε στη Κω, πώς θα πάνε ασυνόδευτα στα άλλα το πιο μικρά νησιά, τη Νίσυρο και την Τήλο; Ας αφήσουμε τα μποφόρ, που δημιουργούν προβλήματα στα μικρά πλοία.. 

Ακόμη, ας παραδειγματισθούμε από τους γείτονές μας, τους Ιταλούς, που επιδοτούν τις χερσαίες μεταφορές διά θαλάσσης με κονδύλια της Ε.Ε. 

Επίσης, ο κ. Τζωάννος, όταν λέει απελευθέρωση ναι, αναρχία όχι, ίσως έχει δίκαιο. Ομως μία απελευθέρωση των ναύλων θα ήταν προς όφελος όλων. Ο κάθε επιβάτης θα διάλεγε το πλοίο που του «πηγαίνει» με το ανάλογο εισιτήριο. Θέλει συμβατικό, θα πληρώσει αυτό το εισιτήριο, θέλει ταχύπλοο, θα πληρώσει παραπάνω. Επίσης, εάν υπάρχει παλαιότερο πλοίο με φθηνότερο εισιτήριο, το έχει. Αφησέ τον να διαλέξει. Πάντως, σημειώστε και αυτό: εάν εξαφανιστούν τα πλοία φθηνού κόστους, ο επιβάτης για Νίσυρο θα πληρώσει τριπλάσιο εισιτήριο. Πού απευθυνόμαστε; Σε φτωχούς ψαράδες. Εφόσον λοιπόν τα πλοία πληρούν τους όρους ασφαλείας, να παραμείνουν. Πρέπει να έχουμε υπόψη μας και τους Ελληνες ναυτικούς. Περίπου 700 απασχολώ εγώ. Πού θα βρουν δουλειά αυτοί; Γιατί από την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία συνέχεια φεύγουν καράβια από την ελληνική σημαία; Ολοι μας χρειαζόμαστε. Το ζητούμενο είναι η πολιτεία, ο ναυτεργάτης και ο εφοπλιστής να καθίσουν να συζητήσουν ήρεμα σε ένα τραπέζι, για να βρεθεί η χρυσή τομή. Γιατί η 1η Νοεμβρίου είναι πολύ κοντά.

- Τι πιστεύετε ότι θα συμβεί μετά την 1η Νοεμβρίου;

- Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω εγώ τι θα γίνει μετά την 1η Νοεμβρίου. Μπορεί το ΥΕΝ να έχει έτοιμες λύσεις. Θα τις σεβαστούμε. Εμείς κοιτάμε μόνο τι θα γίνουν οι 700 Ελληνες ναυτικοί που απασχολούμε. Με ρωτήσατε αν έχω βγάλει τα βαπόρια μου για πούλημα. Προτού καταστραφώ, είμαι αναγκασμένος να το κάνω. Μπορούμε να τα πουλήσουμε σήμερα και κάποια άλλα εποχή να επιστρέψουμε δριμύτεροι. Πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε ότι το πετρέλαιο φέρνει ζημιές. Η εταιρεία μου είναι από τις λίγες που θα βγάλει τόσο μικρές ζημιές φέτος, τις οποίες θα καλύψω από άλλες γραμμές, στις οποίες έστειλα τα «σαπιοκάραβά» μου. Το πετρέλαιο είναι πρόβλημα. Πέρυσι το πετρέλαιο είχε 135 ευρώ ο τόνος και το ντίζελ 210. Σήμερα έχει 285 ευρώ ο τόνος και το ντίζελ 540 ευρώ ο τόνος. Αύξηση 100%. Δηλαδή ένα βαπόρι από Πειραιά για Ρόδο με τα άγονα και 27 ώρες ταξίδι παίρνει επιδότηση 15.000 ευρώ. Αυτή η επιδότηση δεν καλύπτει ούτε το 50% του κόστους του πετρελαίου. Αυτό που θέλω είναι να κάνω μία ευχή. Να μην πρυτανεύσουν πολιτικές που θα γυρίζουν μπούμερανγκ και θα καταστρέψουν ολοσχερώς το τελευταίο κομμάτι της μεγάλης ελληνικής ναυτιλίας που λέγεται ακτοπλοΐα αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα εξαφανίσουν από το χάρτη την τουριστική υποδομή και τα μικρά και απομακρυσμένα νησιά.

πηγή Ναυτεμπορική  

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...05/1104145.htm

----------


## delta pi

Τι έγινε με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ?

----------


## George

Τι έγινε; Την ετήσιά του κάνει.

----------


## Apostolos

Αλαγή χρωμάτων ΚΑΙ για την G.A Ferries. Αποχρώσεις του μπλέ στις πλευρές των πλοίων του καπτα-Μάκη... Σιγά σιγά εξαφανίζονται τα λευκά καράβια και μας βλέπω να τελειώνουν και τα όνειρά μας...

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

3 κολορε  ο Αρχοντας , γινεται σιγα σιγα

----------


## George

Το πρώτο που βάφτηκε είναι το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και ακολουθεί το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.

----------


## delta pi

> Το πρώτο που βάφτηκε είναι το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και ακολουθεί το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.


Νά χαμε και φωτογραφία για να το δούμε και να το καταλάβουμε γιατί χωρίς είκονα...

----------


## xiwtis81

Υπαρχει κ φωτο,στο site του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ  http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p39121721.html  Παντως οποιος σκεφτηκε τα καινουργια χρωματα μαλλον ειχε δει πριν το ουρανιο τοξο... :Confused:

----------


## NAXOS

> Αλαγή χρωμάτων ΚΑΙ για την G.A Ferries. Αποχρώσεις του μπλέ στις πλευρές των πλοίων του καπτα-Μάκη... Σιγά σιγά εξαφανίζονται τα λευκά καράβια και μας βλέπω να τελειώνουν και τα όνειρά μας...


Δυστυχως δεν εξαφανιζονται μονο τα ασπρα καραβια αλλα εξαφανιζονται γενικα τα καραβια.  Τελευταιες πληροφοριες λενε οτι αμεσως μετα το ΠΑΣΧΑ παει και το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ. Λενε για Σαουδικη Αραβια.
Και να φαντασθειτε οτι ηταν η ελπιδα για τη γραμμη Παροναξιας-Θηρας.
Τρεξτε βγαλτε εισιτηρια για τον ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ αν θελετε να ερθετε σε Παροναξια - Θηρα.

----------


## George

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ τη ναύλωση του ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ. Θα ταξιδέψει μέχρι 15 Απριλίου στην Ικαροσαμία, μετά ίσως κάνει την ετήσια του ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και μετά το αποχαιρετάμε...

----------


## delta pi

Κατά τα άλλα το βάφει.

----------


## vassilisman

πλακα-πλακα ίσως εχει δικιο ο Μακαρος στη συνεντευξη.   Παντως το νεο χρωματακι ειναι αρκετα καλυτερο απο το προηγουμενο. Δινει μια "νεοτητα" στα (παλια) πλοια του στολου του...

----------


## shipfan

Ποιός Μάκαρος?
Ποιά συνέντευξη?

----------


## delta pi

Ε,το χρώμα πάντα δίνει νεότητα στα πλοία.Αφού και γω σκέφτομαι να ταξιδέψω μαζί τους ,ενώ παλιά ήμουν ανένδοτος.

----------


## adam

Τώρα γίνανε καινούργια κούτας βαπόρια αίσχος κ ντροπή

----------


## delta pi

> Τώρα γίνανε καινούργια κούτας βαπόρια αίσχος κ ντροπή


Πες στα ρε Αδάμ.Έτσι είναι, παίζουν εις βάρος της συνήδεισής μας και καλά εμείς αλλά οι τουρίστες που δε ξέρουν?Σ'αυτούς στηρίζονται.

----------


## Enalia

Οι τουρίστες που δεν ξέρουν, καλά κάνουν και στηρίζονται σε καράβια που πιάνουν κάτι "μικροσκοπικά" -έως και ανύπαρκτα- λιμανάκια σαν και αυτά που προσεγγίζουν αυτά τα βαπόρια που κάνουν τις άγονες.
Μα τί περίεργοι άνθρωποι αυτοί οι τουρίστες. Πού πάνε και τα βρίσκουν αυτά τα νησιά, Φολέγανδρος, Τήλος, Νίσσυρο, Χάλκη κλπ? Χάθηκε η Κρήτη κι η Ρόδος? Μόνο σ' αυτά έπρεπε να πηγαίνουν.

----------


## vassilisman

to alkmini einai mips to palio cantenbury apo P&o ?

----------


## Enalia

Ναι, το πρώτο ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α' είναι το παλιό PO Canterbury το οποίο αργότερα πωλήθηκε από την G.A στην PolFerries και μετονομάστηκε σε Wawel, αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Το δεύτερο ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α' (IMO 7907257) είναι το ex Pride of Provence, που τώρα βέβαια ονομάζεται Pride Of Telemark και το διαχειρίζεται η Kystlink.

----------


## vassilisman

emm. posa alkminio a` yparxoyn ?to cantenbury einai <arketa> palio 
emporiko poy metaskeyastike apo tin P&O . 


Pantws o arxontas :mrgreen: den exei katholoy fantasia oson afora ta onomata ..

----------


## Apostolos

Αγόρασε Ιαπωνικό ο Καπτα - Μάκης?

----------


## Apostolos

Οι φίμες για αγορά νέου πλοίου απο την G.A. Ferries οργιάζουν...

----------


## Νaval22

Και να φέρει λέει κανέναν ωραίο γιαπωνεζάκι θα ξαναγίνει απο τις αγαπημένες μου εταιρείες

----------


## adam

Καπ Μάκης κ καλό βαπόρι δεν γίνεται !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Θα συμφωνήσω και θα διαφωνήσω ταυτόχρονα. Ίσως τα τελευταία χρόνια να έχει χαλάσει την εικόνα του αλλα όταν στις αρχές του 90 είχε φέρει την επανάσταση όλοι τον υμνούσαμε. Σίγουρα δέν θα είναι καινούργιο, σήγουρα δέν θα είναι το ποιό γρήγορο αλλα ελπίζουμε να είναι τουλάχιστο καλύτερο απο το έκτρωμα Ανθή Μαρίνα....

----------


## noulos

Και να το φέρει τελικά δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι θα το κρατήσει και δε θα κάνει ότι και με το ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α.

----------


## esperos

Με  την  ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ  ή  με  τις  ΑΛΚΜΗΝΕΣ;

----------


## Apostolos

Έλα ντε!  :Smile:

----------


## noulos

> Με την ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ ή με τις ΑΛΚΜΗΝΕΣ;


Σωστά. Δύο φορές το έκανε!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάτι πάντως που θα πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε στον άρχοντα Μάκη 8-), είναι το ότι εν μέσω του ορυμαγδού κάθε ...σερνάμενο ή μη καράβι έν μία νυκτί να μετονομάζεται ''Εξπρές τάδε'' ή ''Εξπρές δείνα'', διατήρησε τα ''καθαρά'' ονόματα στα πλοία του (άσχετα αν μας αρέσουν ή όχι), χωρίς να μπεί στον πειρασμό να τα αλλάξει με ''σπιντάτες'' προσθήκες χάριν εντυπωσιασμού.

Γιατί σε τι άλλο εκτός του εντυπωσιασμού (για να μην πω και της κοροιδίας) του επιβατικού κοινού αποσκοπούσε -για παράδειγμα- η μετονομασία του Πήγασος σε ...Εξπρές, χωρίς μάλιστα από ότι ξέρω να βάλει πιο γρήγορες μηχανές, ή έστω να τους γίνει κάποιο ...ρεκτιφιέ.  :Razz: 

Ροδάνθη, Δημητρούλα και Μαρίνα λοιπόν (χωρίς Εξπρές  :Razz: ), μαζί σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

G.A.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Μια χαρά είναι τα ονόματα αν και αγγίζουν λίγάκι την υπερβολή για παράδειγμα το ότι τρια πλοία της εταιρείας αναφέρονται στο ίδιο πρόσωπο αλλά απο τα απρόσωπα superjet superspeed και souperklafta μια χαρά είναι.Αν είχε και τα παλιά σινιάλα και όχι αυτά τα ελεινά καινουργιά που απορώ αν αρέσουν σε κανέναν αλλον εκτός απο τη Δημητρουλα τη κόρη του κάπτα Μάκη θα ήταν κορυφή,άντε και αν πρόσεχε και λίγο παραπάνω τα βαπόρια του

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σημερινή φωτογραφία από το ντοκ GA... συγγνώμη ντοκ 3 ήθελα να πω !!!  :Razz: 

*ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΜΙΛΕΝΑ,* και κάπου ανάμεσα και το *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ* (Αγουδημόπλοιο κι αυτό :mrgreen :Smile: , λίγη ώρα πριν μεθορμίσει στο Πέραμα.

GA Ferries.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Σημερινή φωτογραφία από το ντοκ GA... συγγνώμη ντοκ 3 ήθελα να πω !!! 
> 
> *ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΜΙΛΕΝΑ,* και κάπου ανάμεσα και το *ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ* (Αγουδημόπλοιο κι αυτό :mrgreen, λίγη ώρα πριν μεθορμίσει στο Πέραμα.
> 
> GA Ferries.jpg


α ρε ψυχη μου σαβουρες!!!(δανεισμενη-παραφρασμενη εκφραση απο την ελληνκη ταινια the kopanoi)

----------


## noulos

Μπροστά στα άλλα το Ανθή-Μαρίνα μοιάζει σαν να έχει έρθει από το μέλλον!

----------


## J.B

> α ρε ψυχη μου σαβουρες!!!(δανεισμενη-παραφρασμενη εκφραση απο την ελληνκη ταινια the kopanoi)


α ρε και λειψουν κι οι σαβουρες, τοτε να δεις κλαμα.....

----------


## scoufgian

> α ρε και λειψουν κι οι σαβουρες, τοτε να δεις κλαμα.....


αυτο δεν προκειται φιλε να γινει στο αμεσο μελλον!!!κοιμησου ησυχος.δοξα τω θεο ,εχουμε πολυ πραγμα ακομη

----------


## Apostolos

Και μία φώτο με Αγουδημόπλοια...
GA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

''Παιχνίδια'' με την φωτογραφική μηχανή (γωνία λήψης).  :Wink: 

MARINA.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχα φωτογραφικα παιχνιδια του ESPRESSO VENEZIA.
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ με τρομαξες. Για μια στιγμη στην φωτογραφια με τα Αγουδημοπλοια νομιζα οτι οι Γερμανοι μετα απο πολλα χρονια φερανε και το τελευταιο τμημα απο τον ερανο της κατασκευης (που θα ελεγε και ο mastrokostas) του ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. Την υπερυπερυψωμενη διοροφη γεφυρα...

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιες φωτογραφιες αλλα αμα αλλαξουμε τις γωνιες ληψεις και δειξουμε και το υπολοιπο πλοιο τι θα δουμε!!!!ρωταω εγω και απανταω ταυτοχρονα.σκουρια-σκουρια-σκουρια.ενα χαλι αδιορθωτο.χαρακτηριστικα παραθετω το ροδανθη χτες τ απογευμα.κοιταξτε τη πλωρη του.ενα χαλι!!και δεν παω στα πλοια της φωτογραφιας του espresso που ειναι παρτο ενα και φτυστο αλλο.ελεος!!!!λιγη φροντιδα
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3880

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι αυτο το εχουμε γραψει και στα θεματα των βαποριων ξεχωριστα.Το Ροδανθη ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι και τουλαχιστον οταν ηρθε ειχε και μεγαλη ταχυτητα...Τωρα εχει φροντισει ο καπτα Μακης να εχει την ομορφη γιαπωνεζα στα μαυρα της τα χαλια και να την ταξιδευει με 16-16,4.Θα συμφωνησεις ομως οτι ακομα και ετσι ειναι ενα πολυ ομορφο βαπορι που με λιγη φροντιδα θα ειναι εξαιρετικο σε ολα του...

----------


## scoufgian

> Ναι αυτο το εχουμε γραψει και στα θεματα των βαποριων ξεχωριστα.Το Ροδανθη ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι και τουλαχιστον οταν ηρθε ειχε και μεγαλη ταχυτητα...Τωρα εχει φροντισει ο καπτα Μακης να εχει την ομορφη γιαπωνεζα στα μαυρα της τα χαλια και να την ταξιδευει με 16-16,4.Θα συμφωνησεις ομως οτι ακομα και ετσι ειναι ενα πολυ ομορφο βαπορι που με λιγη φροντιδα θα ειναι εξαιρετικο σε ολα του...


φιλε νιονιο,δεν διαφωνω μαζι σου οτι δεν ειναι ομορφο βαπορι.αλλα απο τα θα μεχρι τη αληθινη πραγματικοτητα απεχουμε πολυ.τα  χαλια δεν κρυβονται και αυτο ειναι που μας ενδιαφερει αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φωτογραφια των Αγουδημο-βαπορων στις 15/2/2008 στον Πειραια.Ληψη πανω απο το Olympic Champion.Δυστυχως ο φωτισμος δεν μου επετρεψε κατι καλυτερο,παρ'ολα αυτα αφιερωμενη σε ολους και ιδιαιτερα στο φιλο paroskayak που τα εχει φαει με το κουταλι στο λιμανι της Παρου. :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Νομίζω ότι τα πράγματα τα βλέπουμε ναι μεν σωστά αλλά δεν βάζουμε και κάποιες παραμέτρους όπου στο σύντομο μέλλον θα φέρουν την διαφορά. Βλέπουμε ότι και μετά την παραχώρηση των μετοχών της *HSW από τον Βεντούρη στον Βαρδινογιάννη, έχει αναπτυχθεί μία σχέση συνεργασίας*. Να μην απορήσουμε αν δούμε και κάποια συνεργασία με ανταλλαγή ή παραχώρηση πλοίων. *Θα μπορούσε πχ η ΝΕΛ να παραχωρήσει όλα τα ταχύπλοα της στην HSW* όπου η διαχείριση τους θα είναι καλύτερη, με ταυτόχρονη *αποχώρηση του Χίος από την γραμμή και τοποθέτηση του στις Κυκλάδες όπου η μάχη μεταξύ της Blue Star και της HSW μαίνεται.* Θα μπορούσε έτσι πχ *το Πρέβελης να πάει Χίο Μυτιλήνη όπως και κάποιο Ro/Ro της Aegean Cargo* για την μεταφορά των επικίνδυνων. Όλα αυτά αποτελούν προσωπικές προβλέψεις και μόνο αλλα μην μας κάνουν εντύπωση αν συμβούν... Το μόνο που βλέπω είναι ότι ενισχύετε το μονοπώλιο στην Κρήτη & Μυτιλήνη και καταλύετε στις Κυκλάδες... Έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα όπως λένε...


Γειά σου ρε *ΚΑΠΤΑ - ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ ΜΑΚΗ*. Γι αυτό σε πάω !!!

Ούτε σούξου, ούτε μούξου, ούτε υπόγειες συμφωνίες, ...διευθύνοντες σύμβουλοι, σούρτα-φέρτα μετοχών και μετόχων, ούτε έλα εσύ-φύγε εσύ, ούτε φέρε αυτά-πέρα αυτά...........

Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα κύριοι. *GA Ferries*, με τα επτά καραβάκια μας, τα ...15 (και βάλε) μιλάκια μας, και σε όποιον αρέσουμε. 20 χρόνια στο Αιγαίο, σε όλες τις γραμμές σχεδόν, και όχι ''μπήκα στην Ακτοπλοία για να μείνω, μέχρι να βρω κάποιον να μου τα σκάσει για να ...φύγω''. :wink:

*ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ* και συνεπέστατος, έστω και με τα ...15 μιλάκια.

Υ.Γ. Εσύ Απόστολε μου δίκιο έχεις σε αυτά που λες, αλλά που να το βρεις......

----------


## Paralia

Τους επιβάτες δεν τους νοιάζει σε ποιον ανήκουν τα πλοία και οι εταιρείες. Θέλουν να πηγαίνουν στους προορισμούς τους με καινούρια, ασφαλή, καθαρά και γρήγορα πλοία. Για τον επιβάτη, τα Παλάτια είναι το καλύτερο δίδυμο πλοίων είτε ανήκουν στον Λασκαρίδη είτε στο Βαρδινογιάννη είτε στο Grimaldi. Τα Blue Star είναι τα πλέον αξιόπιστα πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας είτε ανήκουν στον Παναγόπουλο είτε στον Βγενόπουλο. Το 99 δεν είχε πουλήσει και αυτός την εταιρεία του στην τότε Minoan Flying Dolphins;

----------


## marioskef

> Το 99 δεν είχε πουλήσει και αυτός την εταιρεία του στην τότε Minoan Flying Dolphins;


Υποθέτω οτι μιλάς για τον Αγούδημος...
Η αλήθεια είναι οτι κράτησε την πιο αντάρτικη θέση από όλους...
Ήταν ο τελευταίος ή από τους τελευταίους που ήρθε σε συμφωνία με το Σφηνιά και την εταιρεία του δεν την πούλησε ποτέ... Νόμιζω πούλησε ένα ποσοστό (μεγάλο μεν, ίσως το 50%) αλλά ποτέ την εταιρεία. Και κουμάντο έκανε ο ίδιος. Αργότερα ξαναπήρε τις μετοχές, σε πολύ καλύτερη τιμή βέβαια. Απο τη συμφωνία νομίζω αποδείχτηκε γάτος ο Μάκης καθώς καταλήγοντας να κατέχει την ίδια εταιρεία, κέρδισε απο τις αγοροπωλησίες αρκετά χρήματα...

----------


## Paralia

Πού σωστά θυμάσαι. Άρα σε αντίθεση με αυτά που γράφει στο μήνυμα του ο Venezia, o κάπταν Μάκης ήταν από τους πρώτους που συμμετείχαν σε “σούρτα-φέρτα μετοχών”...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Όχι πως αυτό είναι κακό κατά τη γνώμη μου. Απλά το αναφέρω για να θυμούνται οι παλιότεροι και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι! :-P

----------


## marioskef

Είναι πως το βλέπει κάνεις...Στο σούρτα φέρτα με την έννοια που τη βλεπουμε εδώ και λίγους μήνες, ναι ήταν από τους πρώτους, για να μην πω ο πρώτος...

Απλά από όλους αυτούς που υπάρχουν τώρα στην ακτοπλοία (δεν μιλώ για τους καινούργιους στο Αιγαίο) ήταν ο μόνος που έμεινε "ανεξάρτητος", κι όταν δεσμέυτηκε ήταν ο τελευταίος ουσιαστικά που είχε μείνει...

Βεβαία για να πω την πικρή μου αλήθεια δεν είναι και η μεγαλύτερή μου αγάπη...

----------


## Haddock

> Ούτε σούξου, ούτε μούξου, ούτε υπόγειες συμφωνίες


Ο καπτά Μάκης είναι έξυπνος επιχειρηματίας. Δεν είναι όπως ακριβώς τα περιγράφεις Espresso Venezia εκτός κι αν σαρκάζεις τον άρχοντα. Από τη συνέντευξη του στον Εφοπλιστή το 2000 εδώ παρατηρούμε τα εξής ενδιαφέροντα:

*Για την εξαγορά της G.A. Ferries από τη ΝΕΛ*
_Επειδή λοιπόν είχα συμφωνήσει να δώσω στη ΝΕΛ το 54% και υποψιάστηκα ότι θα βρεθώ μια ωραία πρωία να μου πουν "περάστε έξω από το γραφείο γιατί αγοράσαμε τη ΝΕΛ και ως εκ τούτου αγοράσαμε και την G.A. Ferries", σταματήσαμε τις συζητήσεις..._

*Γιατί δεν συμφωνήσατε και εσείς με τη Minoan Flying Dolphins, όπως όλοι;*
_"Είχαμε κάποιες συζητήσει με τον κύριο Σφηνιά τέτοια εποχή πέρυσι αλλά δεν ευοδώθηκαν."_

Συνεπώς, ως επιχειρηματίας, εξέτασε το ενδεχόμενο των σούξου μούξου με MFD και ΝΕΛ...  :Wink: 




> Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα κύριοι. *GA Ferries*, με τα επτά καραβάκια μας, τα ...15 (και βάλε) μιλάκια μας, και σε όποιον αρέσουμε. 20 χρόνια στο Αιγαίο, σε όλες τις γραμμές σχεδόν, και όχι ''μπήκα στην Ακτοπλοία για να μείνω, μέχρι να βρω κάποιον να μου τα σκάσει για να ...φύγω''


Σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσουμε αφού αναφέρεται προφητικά ο καπτα Μάκης πριν από 8 συναπτά έτη...

*Οι λόγοι;*
_Οι λόγοι ήταν πολλοί. ¶λλες οι αντιλήψεις του κύριου Σφηνιά, άλλες οι δικές μου. Εγώ, παραδείγματος χάριν, είμαι εναντίον του γιγαντισμού, εναντίον των μονοπωλίων κάθετα και οριζόντια, εναντίον των νεότευκτων πλοίων..."_

Διαβάστε και την υπόλοιπη συνέντευξή αφού ο καπτα Μάκης είναι πάντα επίκαιρος, ακόμα και σε μια συνέντευξη πριν 8 χρόνια...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τους επιβάτες δεν τους νοιάζει σε ποιον ανήκουν τα πλοία και οι εταιρείες.


Ε και ???  :Confused: 




> ...Θέλουν να πηγαίνουν στους προορισμούς τους με καινούρια, ασφαλή, καθαρά και γρήγορα πλοία...


Εγώ πάλι (και αρκετοί άλλοι που ξέρω) με παλιά και αργά.....




> ...*Για τον επιβάτη*, τα Παλάτια είναι το *καλύτερο δίδυμο πλοίων*...


Από που συνάγεται κάτι τέτοιο ? Μπας και έγινε κανένα πανελλήνιο δημοψήφισμα ...επιβατών και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι ? 




> ...Το 99 δεν είχε πουλήσει και αυτός την εταιρεία του στην τότε Minoan Flying Dolphins;





> ...και την εταιρεία του δεν την πούλησε ποτέ... Νόμιζω πούλησε ένα ποσοστό (μεγάλο μεν, ίσως το 50%) *αλλά ποτέ την εταιρεία. Και κουμάντο έκανε ο ίδιος*...





> ..Πού σωστά θυμάσαι...


¶ντε τώρα βγάλε άκρη...  :Confused:  Φίλε μου *Paralia* νομίζω ότι συμφωνείς ...διαφωνόντας !!!  :Razz: 




> ...Συνεπώς, ως επιχειρηματίας, εξέτασε το ενδεχόμενο των σούξου μούξου με MFD και ΝΕΛ... ...


Φίλε μου Νικόλα στη χρονική περίοδο που διανύουμε, που δεν γνωρίζεις *ποιός κάνει κουμάντο που*, που καθημερινά διαβάζουμε για *αγοραπωλησίες μετοχών και πλειοψηφικών πακέτων*, που ούτε κατά διάνοια γνωρίζουμε ποιό θα είναι το *άμμεσο μέλλον* στην Ακτοπλοία μας, η εταιρεία του κάπτα-Μάκη έχει *ξεκάθαρο* Πλοιοκτήτη, κουμανταδόρο, διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο, πρόεδρο διοικητικού συμβουλίου, ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις να τον πεις.

Τώρα αν πριν ...δέκα χρόνια ο κάπτα-Μάκης είχε ''εξετάσει το ενδεχόμενο'' (όπως μόνος σου λες) ενός ...σούξου-μούξου, δεν μου λέει κάτι. Πιό περίεργο θα μου φαινόταν αν δεν το είχε εξετάσει ποτέ !!!

----------


## Paralia

Αν θεωρείς μετοχικά σούρτα φέρτα τις μετοχικές ανακατατάξεις του 12-34% (εκεί κυμάνθηκαν όλες οι ανταλλαγές πακέτων τα τελευταία 3 χρόνια) και όχι την *πώληση* και *επαναγορά* αργότερα (αυτό θα πει πραγματικά σούρτα φέρτα) του *49%* της GA τότε πάω πάσο. 
Το ίδιο και αν θεωρείς πως όταν κάποιος *πουλάει το 49%* της εταιρείας του, “εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο…”




> Εγώ πάλι (και αρκετοί άλλοι που ξέρω) με παλιά και αργά.....
> Από που συνάγεται κάτι τέτοιο ? Μπας και έγινε κανένα πανελλήνιο δημοψήφισμα ...επιβατών και δεν το πήρα χαμπάρι ?


΄Εχουν γίνει πολλές έρευνες οι οποίες έχουν δημοσιευθεί κατά καιρούς, αλλά το σημαντικότερο στοιχείο που αποδεικνύει αυτά που έγραψα, είναι τα μερίδια αγοράς των εταιρειών (και των συγκεκριμένων πλοίων που ανέφερα) στις γραμμές που δραστηριοποιούνται. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να μάθεις (γιατί προφανώς και δεν τα γνωρίζεις), μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα ετήσια δελτία των εταιρειών που αναφέρουν τα μερίδια αγοράς τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλέ μου φίλε *Paralia*,

*1oν.* Θα συνεχίσουμε για πολύ ακόμα να παρελθοντολογούμε ??? Μήπως να πάμε και 20 και 30 χρόνια πιό πίσω ??? Στην τελική αδιαφορώ για το τι έκανε πριν 10 χρόνια ο οποιοσδήποτε. Και στο πρώτο μήνυμα μου το οποίο και οδήγησε σε αυτή την αντιπαράθεση είχα μιλήσει ξεκάθαρα για το σήμερα παραθέτοντας μήνυμα του Απόστολου που αφορούσε τρέχοντα σενάρια στην Ακτοπλοία.

Επί του προκειμένου λοιπόν : Θα επιθυμούσες να τοποθετηθείς ξεκάθαρα επί του :



> ...στη χρονική περίοδο που διανύουμε, που δεν γνωρίζεις *ποιός κάνει κουμάντο που*, που καθημερινά διαβάζουμε για *αγοραπωλησίες μετοχών και πλειοψηφικών πακέτων*, που ούτε κατά διάνοια γνωρίζουμε ποιό θα είναι το *άμμεσο μέλλον* στην Ακτοπλοία μας, η εταιρεία του κάπτα-Μάκη έχει *ξεκάθαρο* Πλοιοκτήτη, κουμανταδόρο, διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο, πρόεδρο διοικητικού συμβουλίου, ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις να τον πεις...


ή θα συνεχίσεις στο thread της GA την εξύμνιση των αρετών των διδύμων παλατιών ??? 

*2ον.* Τώρα μιλάς σοβαρά ή αστειεύεσαι ???



> ...είναι τα μερίδια αγοράς των εταιρειών (και των συγκεκριμένων πλοίων που ανέφερα) στις γραμμές που δραστηριοποιούνται.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα πλοία που ανέφερες είναι το ''δίδυμο'' των παλατιών. Μήπως είναι εύκολο να μου πεις σε ποιές ....*γραμμές* δραστηριοποιούνται ??? Μήπως σε *μία και μόνο* μονοπωλιακή (σχεδόν) γραμμή στην οποία οι επιβάτες έχουν να διαλέξουν ανάμεσα στα ''δικά'' τους πλοία και τα πλοία της ...άλλης πόλης ??? Και αφού οι επιβάτες προτιμούν τα ''παλάτια'', μήπως έχεις κάποια εξήγηση για το γεγονός ότι η ΑΝΕΚ με τα Λισσός, Λατώ, Κρήτη, δραστηριοποιείται *και* στο Ηράκλειο ενώ τα ''παλάτια'' *μόνο* στο Ηράκλειο ???  :Confused: 

Να έκανες σύγκριση ανάμεσα π.χ. στην GA και στην BLUE STAR που δραστηριοποιούνται σε πολλές ίδιες γραμμές και στα μερίδια αγοράς τους, να το καταλάβω. 

Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση των ''παλατιών'' για ποιά ακριβώς *μερίδια αγοράς* μιλάς και πως καθορίζονται αυτά ελλείψη (στην ουσία) ανταγωνισμού ???  :Confused: 

3ον. Γιατί απευθύνεσαι σε μένα για το ''εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο'' ??? Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τα ποστ θα διαπιστώσεις ότι άλλος φίλος το ανέφερε.  :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

> Θα επιθυμούσες να τοποθετηθείς ξεκάθαρα επί του :
> _...στη χρονική περίοδο που διανύουμε, που δεν γνωρίζεις ποιός κάνει κουμάντο που, που καθημερινά διαβάζουμε για αγοραπωλησίες μετοχών και πλειοψηφικών πακέτων, που ούτε κατά διάνοια γνωρίζουμε ποιό θα είναι το άμμεσο μέλλον στην Ακτοπλοία μας, η εταιρεία του κάπτα-Μάκη έχει ξεκάθαρο Πλοιοκτήτη, κουμανταδόρο, διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο, πρόεδρο διοικητικού συμβουλίου, ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις να τον πεις..._
> Ούτε σούξου, ούτε μούξου, ούτε υπόγειες συμφωνίες, ...διευθύνοντες σύμβουλοι, σούρτα-φέρτα μετοχών και μετόχων, ούτε έλα εσύ-φύγε εσύ, ούτε φέρε αυτά-πέρα αυτά...........
> *ΠΡΩΤΟΣ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ* και συνεπέστατος, έστω και με τα ...15 μιλάκια.


 
Δεν θεωρώ μάγκα κάποιον μόνο και μόνο επειδή παραμένει αυτόνομος. Προτιμώ μια εταιρεία που μπορεί να μεταβάλλεται το ιδιοκτησιακό της καθεστώς, αλλά παράλληλα εξελίσσεται και σαν εταιρεία. Η πρόοδος είναι ένα στοιχείο που εκτιμώ και όχι η στασιμότητα.




> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα πλοία που ανέφερες είναι το ''δίδυμο'' των παλατιών. Μήπως είναι εύκολο να μου πεις σε ποιές ....*γραμμές* δραστηριοποιούνται ??? Μήπως σε *μία και μόνο* μονοπωλιακή (σχεδόν) γραμμή?


Μάλλον κάνεις λάθος, αφού ανέφερα δύο παραδείγματα, τα Παλάτια και τα Blue Star. Επίσης η γαμμή του Ηρακλείου στην οποία δραστηριοποιούνται δύο εταιρείες με δύο πλοία η κάθε μία και στην οποία η ΑΝΕΚ έχει μερίδιο 50&#37; στα φορτηγά και 30% στους επιβάτες, δε νομίζω πως χαρακτηρίζεται "μονοπωλιακή" ούτε καν "σχεδόν μονοπωλιακή".




> Να έκανες σύγκριση ανάμεσα π.χ. στην GA και στην BLUE STAR που δραστηριοποιούνται σε πολλές ίδιες γραμμές και στα μερίδια αγοράς τους, να το καταλάβω.


Να εξετάσουμε λοιπόν τη γραμμή που διάλεξες: Blue Star στα Δωδεκάνησα. Το 2005 η Blue Star είχε μόνο ένα πλοίο στη γραμμή (ο Διαγόρας δρομολογήθηκε τον Αύγουστο του 2006). Στην αγορά υπήρχαν συνολικά 4 πλοία (3 ανταγωνιστικά). Το μερίδιο αγοράς της Blue Star στους επιβάτες ήταν 61%, συνεπώς ένα πλοίο 61% και 3 πλοία μαζί το 39% ή αλλιώς 13% ανά πλοίο. Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απόδειξη για το ποια πλοία προτιμούν οι επιβάτες;




> Γιατί απευθύνεσαι σε μένα για το ''εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο'' ??? Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά τα ποστ θα διαπιστώσεις ότι άλλος φίλος το ανέφερε.


Ο συγκεκριμένος φίλος ανέφερε μια πρόταση από μια συνέντευξη, την οποία εσύ χρησιμοποίησες ως επιχείρημα, όταν και ο marioskef και εγώ σου είχαμε ήδη αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα και αδιαμφισβήτητα γεγονότα για το τι πραγματικά είχε συμβεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν θεωρώ μάγκα κάποιον μόνο και μόνο επειδή παραμένει αυτόνομος. Προτιμώ μια εταιρεία που μπορεί να μεταβάλλεται το ιδιοκτησιακό της καθεστώς, αλλά παράλληλα εξελίσσεται και σαν εταιρεία. Η πρόοδος είναι ένα στοιχείο που εκτιμώ και όχι η στασιμότητα..


Δόξα τω θεώ !!! Επιτέλους μια σαφής και ξεκάθαρη τοποθέτηση στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα. Όσο και αν διαφωνώ, απόλυτα σεβαστή.  :Very Happy: 




> Να εξετάσουμε λοιπόν τη γραμμή που διάλεξες: Blue Star στα Δωδεκάνησα. Το 2005 η Blue Star είχε μόνο ένα πλοίο στη γραμμή (ο Διαγόρας δρομολογήθηκε τον Αύγουστο του 2006). Στην αγορά υπήρχαν συνολικά 4 πλοία (3 ανταγωνιστικά). Το μερίδιο αγοράς της Blue Star στους επιβάτες ήταν 61%, συνεπώς ένα πλοίο 61% και 3 πλοία μαζί το 39% ή αλλιώς 13% ανά πλοίο. Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απόδειξη για το ποια πλοία προτιμούν οι επιβάτες;..


Πολύ σωστό παράδειγμα που δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητήσω, εν αντιθέσει με την γενικολογία :



> Για τον επιβάτη, τα Παλάτια είναι το καλύτερο δίδυμο πλοίων...


για την οποία δεν υπήρξε καμμία αιτιολόγηση.

Όσο για το ''''εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο'', επαναλαμβάνω ...κάθετα :mrgreen: ότι *δεν* την χρησιμοποίησα πρώτος εγώ. Κάνε ένα κόπο να ξαναδιαβάσεις τα μηνύματα και θα καταλάβεις ότι κάνεις λάθος.  :Wink:

----------


## Paralia

> για την οποία δεν υπήρξε καμμία αιτιολόγηση.


Δεν υπήρξε καμία αιτιολόγηση;;;; :Confused: 
Δύο πλοία με 70% έναντι δύο πλοίων με 30%, απλά μαθηματικά είναι! Επίσης υπάρχουν όπως ξαναείπα αρκετές έρευνες σχετικά με τις προτιμήσεις των επιβατών, που προφανώς δεν έτυχε να διαβάσεις.




> Όσο για το ''''εξετάζει το ενδεχόμενο'', επαναλαμβάνω ...κάθετα :mrgreen: ότι *δεν* την χρησιμοποίησα πρώτος εγώ.


Προφανώς δεν έγινε αρκετά σαφές αυτό που έγραψα: Δεν την χρησιμοποίησες πρώτος, αλλά τη χρησιμοποίησες για να υποστηρίξεις κάτι ψευδές: πως δεν είχε πουληθεί το 49% της GA Ferries στη Minoan Flying Dolphins.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχεις δίκιο δεν το σκέφτηκα.....

Δύο πλοία (των Μινωικών στο Ηράκλειο) με 70%, έναντι δύο πλοίων (της ΑΝΕΚ στο Ηράκλειο) με 30%, απλά μαθηματικά είναι !!!

Με βάση τα πιο πάνω δεδομένα και με απλή εφαρμογή των απλών μαθηματικών, θα μου επιτρέψεις να αλλάξω προς το πιό σαφές την γενικολογία :

*''Για τον επιβάτη (του Ηρακλείου), τα Παλάτια είναι το καλύτερο δίδυμο πλοίων...''*

Ουφ !!! Καληνύχτα !!!

----------


## marioskef

> Δεν υπήρξε καμία αιτιολόγηση;;;;
> Δύο πλοία με 70% έναντι δύο πλοίων με 30%, απλά μαθηματικά είναι! Επίσης υπάρχουν όπως ξαναείπα αρκετές έρευνες σχετικά με τις προτιμήσεις των επιβατών, που προφανώς δεν έτυχε να διαβάσεις.


Το ότι στην γραμμή έχει το 70% των επιβατών δεν σημαίνει βέβαια οτι είναι "το καλύτερο δίδυμο". Αυτό δεν αποδεικνύει κάτι...

Δυστυχώς η λέξη "καλύτερο" δεν μπορεί να προσδιοριστεί επακριβώς και για αυτό ίσως να προκαλεί κάπως... Για κάποιον το καλύτερο πλοίο στο κόσμο μπορεί να είναι μια απλή παντοφλίτσα που το γυρίζει σπίτι του...
Βέβαια προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως τα συγκεκριμένα είναι τα καλύτερα που έχω ταξιδέψει... Εχει πραγματικά πάρα πολλές επιλογές, είναι καθαρότατα, πολυτελέστατα, γρήγορα κλπ κλπ κλπ. Γενικά για μένα το ταξίδι μαζί τους είναι μια απόλαυση. Ακόμα και καραβολατρικά να το δει κανείς (θεωρώ πως το μπαλκόνι των σωσιβιων λέμβων είναι απλά άπαιχτο)...

----------


## Haddock

> Ούτε σούξου, ούτε μούξου, ούτε υπόγειες συμφωνίες, ...διευθύνοντες σύμβουλοι, σούρτα-φέρτα μετοχών και μετόχων, ούτε έλα εσύ-φύγε εσύ, ούτε φέρε αυτά-πέρα αυτά...........Ξεκάθαρα πράγματα κύριοι.





> Τώρα αν πριν ...δέκα χρόνια ο Καπτά-Μάκης είχε ''εξετάσει το ενδεχόμενο'' (όπως μόνος σου λες) ενός ...σούξου-μούξου, δεν μου λέει κάτι. Πιό περίεργο θα μου φαινόταν αν δεν το είχε εξετάσει ποτέ !!!


Η αντιπαράθεση έχει δώσει χώρο για μια γόνιμη ανταλλαγή επιχειρημάτων. Βέβαια, νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση έχει βγει εκτός θέματος αφού από αλλού ξεκίνησε και αλλού κατέληξε. Γιώργο, θα επιμείνω στην αρχική θέση σου όσον αφορά τον Καπτά Μάκη. Όπως σου ανέφερα μέσω της συνέντευξης, υπήρχαν φορές που ο Καπτά Μάκης εξέτασε το ενδεχόμενο πώλησης της εταιρείας του. Τώρα, φαινομενικά, η GA Ferries απέχει από τα μαγειρέματα και τα σούξου-μούξου. 

Αργότερα, αναδιατυπώνεις τη θέση σου για το παρών και όχι το παρελθόν. Αν είναι έτσι, θα συμφωνήσουμε. Όμως, στην αρχική θέση σου δεν ξεκαθάρισες τον χρονικό ορίζοντα των σούξου μούξου του άρχοντα! Πρέπει να αποσαφηνίζεις τις θέσεις σου από την αρχή γιατί το μήνυμα σου είναι διαφορετικό σε κάθε περίπτωση

----------


## marsant

Επιστολή προς τον γ.γ. του ΥΕΝ, καθηγητή , Ιωάννη Τζωάννο απέστειλε, πριν από λίγο, ο ακτοπλόος Μάκης Αγούδημος. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, καταγγέλλει τον τρόπο που, που σύμφωνα με τον ίδιο, αντιμετωπίζεται η G.A.Ferries. Ο γνωστός ακτοπλόος κάνει λόγο για μεροληπτική σε βάρος της εταιρείας του πολιτικής που ασκείται από τους αρμόδιους φορείς και τονίζει: <Η πολιτική αυτή του διαίρει και βασίλευε θα έχει μόνο ένα τελικό αποτέλεσμα την εξαφάνιση του ελληνικού ακτοπλοϊκού πλοίου και την ανεργία σε χιλιάδες ναυτικούς>.
Ο Μάκης Αγούδημος σχεδιάζει να δώσει την ερχόμενη εβδομμάδα συνέντευξη τύπου για να αναλύσει όλα τα θέματα.
Το Marinews.gr δημοσιεύει το περιεχόμενο της επιστολής ως έχει: 
<ΠΡΟΣ:
Γενικό Γραμματέα ΥΕΝΑΝΠ Καθηγητή κ.Ιωάννη Τζωάννο
ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ:
Aξιότιμον Υπουργό ΥΕΝΑΝΠ κ.Γ.Βουλγαράκη 
Αξιότιμον Υφυπουργό ΥΕΝΑΝΠ κ.Π.Καμμένο 
Υπαρχηγό Λ.Σ. Αντιναύαρχο κ.Αθ.Μπούσιο
Δ/ντή ΔΘΣ 1ο Πλοίαρχο Λ.Σ. κ.Αθ.Χονδρονάσιο
Κύριε Καθηγητά , 

Η εξοντωτική πολιτική που εφαρμόζετε κατά της εταιρείας μου, εν αντιθέσει με την εύνοια που δίδετε σε άλλες εταιρείες , π.χ. ενώ σε μας εφαρμόζετε αυστηρά την τετράωρη παραμονή στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και φυσικά δικαιολογημένα , μας στέλνετε φαξ για να συμφωνήσουμε πάλι για μία ώρα μόνον παραμονή πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και μάλιστα ανάμεσα σε δύο συναχωρούντα πλοία την ίδια ώρα.
Ας αφήσουμε τα υπόλοιπα για τα οποία εμείς σε κάθε αίτημά μας δεν παίρνουμε ποτέ απάντηση και εάν πάρουμε είναι με δεκαπέντε ημέρες καθυστέρηση , και επίσης ότι εξαντλείτε όλη την αυστηρότητα των νόμων για τα πλοία μας.
Επίσης σημειώνουμε ότι πρόσφατα που αναχωρούσε το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ για Δωδεκάννησα λόγω καθυστερημένου κατάπλου και λόγω πετρέλευσης του πλοίου με φορτηγά βυτία που απαγορεύεται να φορτώνει συγχρόνως το πλοίο , ενώ είχαμε ζητήσει από το πρωί τρίωρη καθυστέρηση απόπλου όχι μόνο δεν μας απαντήσατε λόγω φραστικού λάθους του αιτήματός μας αλλά αμέσως μετά από την ώρα απόπλου του πλοίου, παρουσιάστηκε ο Κεντρικός Λιμενάρχης Πειραιά ο οποίος μας διέταξε να αναχωρήσει αμέσως το πλοίο ενώ φόρτωνε , ειδάλλως θα έστελνε περιπολικό να μας συλλάβει, και εκείνη τη στιγμή ευρισκόμουν σε νοσοκομείο με σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας .
Αυτά κύριε Γενικέ δεν γινόντουσαν ούτε επί χιτλερικής κατοχής.
Η πολιτική αυτή του διαίρει και βασίλευε θα έχει μόνο ένα τελικό αποτέλεσμα την εξαφάνιση του ελληνικού ακτοπλοϊκού πλοίου και την ανεργία σε χιλιάδες ναυτικούς. 

Μετά τιμής 
ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ>

Πηγη Marinews.gr

----------


## aris A

kala tous ta pe o sir Makis ta teleytaia xronia oloi ta vazoun me tin G.A giati arage?

----------


## sylver23

sto deltio των 8.ευαγγελατος(δεν θυμαμαι πιο καναλι ειναι)ειπε παλι γιατι αλλο????για τις τιμες τις υψηλες της ga στις σποραδες με τα παλια πλοια.ρε εμμονη.δηλ πχ για να παει ικαρια με το μυκονος του φαινεται φτηνο??ή ολο το ζητημα γινετε επειδη ειναι επιδοτουμενη γραμμη.(δεν ξερω αν ειναι,ετσι ειπε).
σποραδες δεν παει το jetferry??αν ναι ,απο που κ ως που το αναφερει ως παλιο??επισης δεν θεωρειτε ταχυπλοο οποτε κ ακριβοτερο?

----------


## marsant

Κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι ξεκαθαρο παντως οτι θελουν να τον φανε για πολλους και διαφορους λογους.Ο Ευαγγελατος ολο με αγουδημο ασχολειται δεν παει σε κανενα αλλο.Οταν δεν εχεις θεματα κατι θα βρεις..Κοβουν και τα ραβουν οπως θελουν στα καναλια.

----------


## Haddock

Για το θέμα του _Jetferry_, οι *Leo* και *noulos* έχουν συζητήσει αρκετά για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων, οι οποίες είναι αποκαρδιωτικές....

----------


## Speedkiller

> επισης δεν θεωρειτε ταχυπλοο οποτε κ ακριβοτερο?


Πάντως όσες φορές το χω πετύχει στο ais πάνω από 20 knots (ήδη πολύ λέω) δεν το χω δει να πιάνει...

----------


## marsant

Δικιο εχεις Speedkiller μεχρι 20 και κατι ψηλα το εχω πετυχει και εγω.

----------


## sylver23

σοβαρα ε??κ το πε ο καπεταν μακης,οτι δεν τον συμφερει αυτο το καραβι,,,αλλα τον βρηκε τον τροπο.κουτσα κουτσα να μην καψουμε

----------


## GeoSea

> σποραδες δεν παει το jetferry??αν ναι ,απο που κ ως που το αναφερει ως παλιο??επισης δεν θεωρειτε ταχυπλοο οποτε κ ακριβοτερο?


Όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει με το jetferry ξέρουν πολύ καλά πως όσα δείχνει το ais ισχύουν και με το παραπάνω!! Σε καμία περίπτωση δε δικαιολογεί πως είναι ταχύπλοο...

----------


## marsant

Ψαχνοντας τι βρισκεις....Σας παραθετω ενα αθρο που βρηκα στο site της Καθημερινης..Να πω ασχετοσυνη που εχει ο δημοσιγραφος?Για αναξιοπιστια?Για επιθεση προς τον Αγουδημο?Διαβαστε και θα καταλαβετε...Τα περι εξπρες παντως ειναι πολυ ευστοχα......Ελεος πια...
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_277477

----------


## Speedkiller

Το άρθρο απλά είναι για κλάμματα!!!Ο τύπος έχει εκστασιαστεί από την βλακεία του... :Very Happy: Αν κ το τελευταίο (με την Αλκμηνη) ως κακιούλα είναι έξυπνο... :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Εδω φιλε Speedkiller εκτος απο τις βλακειες που λεει κανει και επιθεση στην οικογενεια του!Να κανεις κριτικη στα καραβια του ναι(παροτι λεει οτι του κατεβει) αλλα και σε προσωπικα του ατομα το θεωρω απλα ΑΙΣΧΟΣ.Εμενα με εχει πιασει αηδια..

----------


## MYTILENE

Τι λέει αυτός ρε παιδιά,με έκανε να πάρω το μέρος του Μάκη ο άτιμος :Razz: .Τι παπάτζες πετάει?Να πάρεις την εφημερίδα -που είναι και από τις σοβαρές-καλές της Ελλάδος και να διαβάζεις το μακάκα αυτόν με τις ανοησίες του,τι με νοιάζει εμένα ρε ανώμαλε ψευτοκουλτουριάρη φλώρε δημοσιογραφάκο τη κάνει ο Αγούδημος σπίτι του ή στο γραφείο του ή με την οικογενειά του.? :Mad: Γίνανε όλοι δημοσιογράφοι και κρίνουν το καθένα,μέχρι προχθές δε βγαίναν από το σπίτι τους και τώρα κρίνουν κιόλας.Αντε ας σταματήσω γιατί πήρα ανάποδες τώρα.

----------


## noulos

Το χειρότερο για έναν δημοσιογράφο είναι να μην γνωρίζει καλά το θέμα για το οποίο γράφει (κάτι που δυστηχώς χαρακτηρίζει την πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων). Ο συγκεκριμένος μπέρδεψε μάλλον τον Βεντούρη με τον Αγούδιμο (βλέπε Απόλλων Εξπρες).

----------


## heraklion

Έχω μια απορία,ο Βεντούρης και ο Αγούδιμος ποιές εταιρείες έχουν;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ο κ. Αγούδημος στον οποίο αναφερόμαστε (γιατί υπάρχει κι άλλος) έχει την *GA Ferries*.

Tώρα όσον αφορά τον κ. Βεντούρη δεν είναι εύκολο να σου απαντήσω μιας και υπάρχουν ...αρκετοί.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Για να συμπληρώσω τον φίλο Εσπρέσσο Βενέζια και να λύσουμε την απορία του φίλου heraklion.
ο κ. Α. Βεντόυρης είναι ΝΕΛ (Μυτιλήνη, Θεόφιλος, Ταξιάρχης κλπ).
ο κ. Β. Βεντούρης  είναι VENTOURIS SEA LINES (Αγ. Γεώργιος).
ο κ. Γ. Βεντούρης  είναι VENTOURIS FERRIES (δραστιριοποιείται στην Αδριατική..... Ελλάδα Ιταλία κλπ).

----------


## El Greco

sto megalo limani exi akousti oti i eteria sizitai gia polisi,

alithevi, kseri kanis kati?

----------


## NAXOS

KΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΒΟΜΒΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ
Συμφωνα με σημερινες πληροφοριες η GA συζητα με τη κοινοπραξια Ρεστη-Σουιρις για τη παραχωρηση ολου του στολου της GA. 
Αν επελθη συμφωνια ολος ο στολος θα αναχωρησει για Αιγυπτο. Μαλιστα ο καπεταν-Μακης θελει να κρατηση το jet ferry 
Αν πραγματικα γινη αυτο φανταστειτε τι θα γινη με τις αγονες.

----------


## sylver23

καλα σε αρθρο παλαιοτερα στον εφοπλιστη ελεγε οτι το jf1 ηταν αυτο που ηθελε να ξεφορτωθει κ τωρα θελει να το κρατησει??παντως αμα το κανει αυτο παει η αγονη

----------


## Speedkiller

Sorry που θα το πω ρε παιδιά αλλά απ τη μια καλά κάνει!!!Τον φάγανε τον άνθρωπο...Να δούμε τι θα πούνε οι έξυπνοι δημοσιογραφίσκοι τώρα αν φύγουν τόσα πλοία από τις ελληνικές θάλασσες...

----------


## marsant

Αν ισχυουν αυτα καλα κανει κατα την γνωμη μου.Τοσα χρονια τον πολεμανε.Κουραστηκε και θελει να δωσει την απαντηση του ετσι και καλα ''τωρα που φευγω να δουμε τι θα γινουν τα νησια και θα καταλαβετε την αξια μου''.Παντως εντυπωση μου προκαλει που θελει να κρατησει το jetferry.Εγω περιμενα το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ να κραταγε γιατι εκτος οτι ειναι το καλυτερο του βαπορι ειναι και ο ερωτας του.Θα δυμε παντως αν αληθευουν αυτα αν και κακα τα ψεματα η εταιρια ειναι σε πολυ δυσκολη θεση.

----------


## Markos

Νταξει ρε παιδια, δε φευγει για να τη πει στους δημοσιογραφους, για οικονομικους λογουσ το κανει. Παντως εχετε δικιο, αν φυγει θα δημιουργηθει τεραστιο κενο...

----------


## marsant

Δεν ειναι μονο αυτο παιδια.Χανεται αλλο ενα κομματι απο τα λιγα ομορφα παλια ποσταλια που μας ειχαν μεινει,και το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι θα μεινουν τοσες οικογενειες ξαφνικα χωρις δουλεια.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.

----------


## Speedkiller

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως το κάνει και γι αυτό που λέει ο Marsant!Το ΣΑΣ δεν έκανε δεκτά τα αιτήματα του,τα ΜΜΕ του κάνουν πόλεμο,αν όντως έχει και οικονομικές δυσκολίες και του δίνεται η ευκαιρία να πουλήσει φαντάζομαι πως μέσα του είπε "άντε μπιπ όλοι σας και να δούμε τι θα κάνετε χωρίς εμένα τωρα"...Φυσικά αυτό είναι καθαρά προσωπική μου γνώμη και εικασιά...Τους λόγους του τους ξέρει μόνο αυτός και σίγουρα θα ναι και αρκετά καλοί....

----------


## Speedkiller

Και φίλε Marsant η Ροδάνθη πρέπει να πάει στη ΝΕΛ να βοηθήσει την αδερφούλα της που τώρα χωρίς το Θεόφιλο τραβάει ζόρια... :Razz:

----------


## marsant

Μακαρι να παει στη ΝΕΛ αντι να παει εξω φιλε Speedkiller.Θα εκανε πολυ ωραιο διδυμο με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και θα του πηγαιναν και τα χρωματα.Ωραια τα λεμε εμεις αλλα λογαριαζουμε χωρις τον ξενοδοχο :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Μακαρι να παει στη ΝΕΛ αντι να παει εξω φιλε Speedkiller.Θα εκανε πολυ ωραιο διδυμο με το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και θα του πηγαιναν και τα χρωματα.Ωραια τα λεμε εμεις αλλα λογαριαζουμε χωρις τον ξενοδοχο


πολυ καλο διδυμο? :Confused:  :Confused: βρε παιδια για να επανελθετε στη ταξη.ειπαμε καλα ,χρυσα ,το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ,αλλα ως ποτε?

----------


## marsant

Δικιο εχεις φιλε scoufgiαn.H αντιστροφη μετρηση και των 2 πλοιων εχει αρχισει εδω και χρονια τωρα.Απλα εχουν πολλους φιλους τα 2 καραβια και δεν θελουμε να μας αφησουν.Για αυτο ειπα στα ματια τα δικα μας καλο διδυμο και οτι λογαριαζουν χωρις τον ξενοδοχο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

O κ. Αγούδημος σίγουρα δεν είναι κάποιος ''αλεξιπτωτιστής'' στον χώρο της Ακτοπλοίας. Παλιά ''καραβάνα'' στο λιμάνι, 
και από τους ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν καλά το τοπίο των Ακτοπλοικών γραμμών.

Σίγουρα λοιπόν δεν βρέθηκε ''εξ απροόπτου'' ώστε να εξαναγκασθεί σε αυτή την θρυλούμενη (τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν) κίνηση. 
Και σε αυτό συνηγορεί, το ότι δεν έκανε καμμία κίνηση στο να εκσυγχρονίση έστω και μερικώς τον στόλο του τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Το θέμα όμως που τίθεται τώρα (αν και εφόσον πραγματοποιηθεί τελικά αυτή η πώληση) είναι το ποιά πλοία θα αντικαταστήσουν 
στις γραμμές τους τα ...υπέργηρα, αργοκίνητα, ατημέλητα *7 (επτά)* πλοία του καπτά Μάκη ??? 
Μήπως έχει ακούσει κανείς για νέες ναυπηγήσεις, για νέες αγορές έστω πλοίων που δεν έχω ακούσει εγώ ??? 
Ποιά θα είναι τα νέα και σύγχρονα (θέλω να πιστεύω) πλοία που θα αντικαταστήσουν αυτά του καπτά Μάκη στις άγονες και 
επιδοτούμενες γραμμές ''φιλέτο'' ??? Ναι, ναι, πολύ καλά διαβάσατε ''επιδοτούμενες γραμμές ''φιλέτο'', μιας και μην γελιέται κανείς, 
άμα τη αποχωρήσει της GA από τις άγονες, αυτές θα επαναδιαπραγματευτούν από τους επίδοξους μνηστήρες κάτω από νέους 
και πολύ διαφορετικούς οικονομικούς όρους.

Η μήπως θα δούμε τελικά στην θέση της Μιλένας και της Νταλιάνας να δρομολογούνται (τη ευγενική χορηγία  :Razz:  του κράτους φυσικά, 
και άρα όλων μας) άρτι εισαχθέντα 35άρικα παπόρια που απλά θα έχουν εναρμονιστεί στις νέες απαιτήσεις με μια μικροεπισκεύη, 
την προσθήκη σπόνσονς και ένα καλό ....βαψιματάκι ???

Εδώ είμαστε και εδώ θα είμαστε (θεού θέλοντος) να γράφουμε, να σχολιάζουμε και να στέλνουμε (ελαφρά τη καρδία, 
τι καραβολάτρες θα είμασταν άλλωστε ???) στο πυρ το εξώτερον Ρομίλντες, Δημητρούλες και Ροδάνθες.

Αμήν........ (ουφ τα είπα όλα.....).  :Sad:

----------


## Nautikos II

Αποκλειστικές δηλώσεις στο Marinews.gr έκανε ο γνωστός ακτοπλόος Μάκης Αγούδημος σχετικά με τις φήμες για πώληση της εταιρείας του G.A.Ferries. Ο καπετάν Μάκης επιβεβαίωσε ότι βρίσκεται σε διαπραγματεύσεις με ξένους επενδυτές για την πώληση της εταιρείας του, διέψευσε όμως κατηγορηματικά ότι οι συνομιλητές του είναι ο Βίκτωρ Ρέστης και ο Ναγκίμπ Σαουίρις, όπως έχει ακουστεί τις τελευταίες ημέρες.
«Πωλείται όλη η εταιρεία σε πολύ σοβαρούς ξένους πλοιοκτήτες-επενδυτές. Είμαστε σε διαπραγματεύσεις. Όμως θέλω να τονίσω κατηγορηματικά ότι οι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές δεν είναι ούτε ο κύριος Βίκτωρ Ρέστης ούτε ο κύριος Ναγκίμπ Σαουίρις>.

Πηγη: Marinews

----------


## mike_rodos

Μία πρόταση και από μένα και όποιος πιάσει το υπονοούμενο!!! Κάθε χρόνο τα ίδια Πάντελή μου τα ίδια Παντελάκι μου!!! Βαρέθηκε να τα ακούει το αυτί μου...

----------


## despo

Ενταξει ειδα και τα μη 'ατημέλητα' πλοια που δεν προλαβαν να κανουν καλα-καλα ενα ταξειδι αποσύρθηκαν η' δεν  ξερω τι άλλο προκειται να δουμε ακομα.  Λες και η 'Μιλενα' ή η 'Νταλιάνα' δεν οργώνουν τοσα χρόνια τις θαλασσες χωρις κανενα μηχανικο προβλημα και τα βγάλαμε άχρηστα με το ετσι θελω.

----------


## mike_rodos

Δεν νομίζω κάποιο μέλος να ανέφερε ότι τα πλοία είναι άχρηστα! Γιατί όλα προσφέρουν στο Αιγαίο και κυρίως στις άγονες γραμμές. Απλά είπε την πραγματικότητα, αργά (είναι γιατί είναι από τα λίγα πλοία στο Αιγαίο που ταξιδεύουν με 13-18 knots), ατημέλητα (είναι αφού εξωτερικά δείχνουν τα σημάδια της έλλειψης συντήρησης), γέρικα (είναι αφού όλα είναι άνω των 30 ετών). Και να πώ και κάτι άλλο αν δεν είχε αποσυρθεί η νομοθεσία για το όριο ηλικίας στα 33 έτη, ποιό από αυτά θα ήταν τώρα στο Αιγαίο και ποιά στην Αφρική ή στην Ινδία???

----------


## Leo

Μην έχεις τύψεις φίλε despo, η πώληση ή όποια άλλη κίνηση έγινε ή θα γίνει δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με αυτά που κουβεντιάζουμε εμείς εδώ. Απλα πρέπει να καταλάβουμε  ότι ένα εφοπλιστής, πλοιοκτήτης κάνει business. Και οι Business is buisiness όταν δεν βγαίνει η επιχείρηση βρίσκει άλλους τρόπους να επενδύσει τα χρηματά του, πρίν είναι πολύ αργά. Αρα λοιπόν ας μην έχουμε μια "στεναχώρια" ότι εμείς τα κάναμε θάλασσα... Ο συγκεκριμένος επιχειρηματίας μας έχει αποδείξει ότι ξέρει να περνάει τους υφάλους χωρίς προσάραξη... εξ άλλου σαν καπετάνιος ξέρει απο ναυσιπλοϊα  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Δεν νομίζω κάποιο μέλος να ανέφερε ότι τα πλοία είναι άχρηστα! Γιατί όλα προσφέρουν στο Αιγαίο και κυρίως στις άγονες γραμμές. Απλά είπε την πραγματικότητα, αργά (είναι γιατί είναι από τα λίγα πλοία στο Αιγαίο που ταξιδεύουν με 13-18 knots), ατημέλητα (είναι αφού εξωτερικά δείχνουν τα σημάδια της έλλειψης συντήρησης), γέρικα (είναι αφού όλα είναι άνω των 30 ετών). Και να πώ και κάτι άλλο αν δεν είχε αποσυρθεί η νομοθεσία για το όριο ηλικίας στα 33 έτη, ποιό από αυτά θα ήταν τώρα στο Αιγαίο και ποιά στην Αφρική ή στην Ινδία???


με καλυψες απολυτα..........

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση :

Λέγοντας πριν για :




> ...υπέργηρα, αργοκίνητα, ατημέλητα *7 (επτά)* πλοία του καπτά Μάκη ???


*δεν* μετέφερα την δική μου γνώμη, αλλά την γνώμη που ακούμε τον τελευταίο καιρό από πολλά ΜΜΕ (Μέσα Μαζικής Εξόντωσης), 
αλλά και από πολλούς φίλους και μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

Η δική μου γνώμη (αν έχει ενδιαφέρον) είναι ότι έχουμε τουλάχιστον *δύο χρόνια* να ακούσουμε για κάποια αβαρία (βλάβη) σε κάποιο
από τα συγκεκριμμένα ...υπέργηρα πλοία, (μέχρι και στο νεότευκτο Νήσος Χίος έχουν αναφερθεί καθυστερήσεις λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων 
στον καταπέλτη), και επίσης ότι τα δύο μεγαλύτερα σε ανθρώπινες απώλειες σύγχρονα ναυάγια στην Ευρώπη είχαν ''πρωταγωνιστές'' 
*ΑΥΤΟ* (*14* χρόνων) και *ΑΥΤΟ* (*7* χρόνων) το πλοίο.

----------


## despo

Δηλαδη αν συμβαδισουμε με τις ανοησίες που ακουστηκαν -αν δεν κανω λαθος- μετα το ναυαγιο του 'Εξπρες Σαμίνα' για αποσυρση των πλοιων στα 30 η 33 χρόνια, δεν θα καταλήγαμε στο αποτελεσμα μα μην ειχαμε πλοια σημερα ?.

----------


## Speedkiller

Όλοι νομίζω συμφωνούν πως τα πλοία είναι γερασμένα πως δεν συντηρούνται τόσο καλά και πως δεν πηγαίνουν γρήγορα (ίσως λογω κόστους καυσίμων)!!!Κ επίσης νομίζω πως δεν είναι κακό να παραπονιέται κάποιος γι αυτά τα γεγονότα...Ό,τι έχει ειπωθεί εδώ μέσα (τουλάχιστον έτσι θέλω να πιστεύω) δεν είχε και έχει ειπωθεί θέλοντας το κλείσιμο ή την πωληση της εταιρείας!!!Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα παράπονα γινόντουσαν και γίνονται θέλοντας τη βελτίωση της (καθαρότερα πλοία,πιο καλοσυντηρημένα κ με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες εφόσον μπορουν) !!!

----------


## mike_rodos

Όχι βέβαια!!! Διότι οι σωστοί ακτοπλόοι θα είχαν τα σωστά πλοία και θα είχαν εκείνοι της γραμμές.... ¶λλωστε πολλές εταιρίες πλέον έχουν πολλά και σύχρονα καράβια πχ. blue star, minoan, ΑΝΕΚ, hsw, NEΛ και κάποιες όπως GA, ΛΑΝΕ, ΣΑΟΣ θα είχαν φέρει νεότερα πλοία... Όσο για την ηλικία των 33 ετών δεν νομίζω να ίσχυε μόνο στην Ελλάδα...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Για να συμπληρώσω τον φίλο Εσπρέσσο Βενέζια και να λύσουμε την απορία του φίλου heraklion.
> ο κ. Α. Βεντόυρης είναι ΝΕΛ (Μυτιλήνη, Θεόφιλος, Ταξιάρχης κλπ).
> ο κ. Β. Βεντούρης είναι VENTOURIS SEA LINES (Αγ. Γεώργιος).
> ο κ. Γ. Βεντούρης είναι VENTOURIS FERRIES (δραστιριοποιείται στην Αδριατική..... Ελλάδα Ιταλία κλπ).


Σηνειωση.... ο κ. Α βεντουρης εχει το 23 της εκατο της ΝΕΛ Αλα με την μονη διαφορα οτι ειναι Ο μονος μεγαλομετοχος οποτε . . . . .

----------


## sylver23

ή εγω κατι δεν καταννοω ή κατι λεγεται λαθος.η εκφραση -πουλαω ολη την εταιρια εκτος του jf1- δεν ευσταθει.μαλλον εννοειτε οτι πουλαει(διαπραγματευεται ακομα)τον στολο του εκτος του jf1.γιατι αλλιως εννοειτε οτι πουλιουνται γραφεια ,επωνυμια,κτλ κτλ.αρα κ το jf1.αφου δεν μπορει να μεινει ξεκρεμαστο χωρις εταιρια

----------


## sylver23

βασικα δν ηξερα καν για τα δημοσιευματα.οτι διαβαζω εδω.ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση κ την διευκρινηση.μπας κ ξερεις κ πιο συμβατικο θελει να κρατησει??να φανταστω το ανθη μαρινα???(αν κ προσωπικα το θεωρω αισχρο σε θεμα ομορφιας.λες κ πεταγανε λαμαρινες κ οπου κολλησουν .)

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλώσεις έκανε στο marinews.gr και αναφέρθηκε ότι κανένας απο τους προαναφερόμενους δέν ανήκει στον κύκλο επιχειρηματιών που συζητούν την αγορά της εταιρίας του... Μια λογική όμως ερώτηση... Αν είσασταν μεγάλος επιχειρηματίας θα αγοράζατε τα βαπόρια του Αγούδημου? Μήπως πρόκειτε για κάποιο μεγάλο κόλπο??? Μήπως απλά προσπαθεί ο καπτα-Μάκης να θολώσει τα νερά???

----------


## marsant

> Δηλώσεις έκανε στο marinews.gr και αναφέρθηκε ότι κανένας απο τους προαναφερόμενους δέν ανήκει στον κύκλο επιχειρηματιών που συζητούν την αγορά της εταιρίας του... Μια λογική όμως ερώτηση... Αν είσασταν μεγάλος επιχειρηματίας θα αγοράζατε τα βαπόρια του Αγούδημου? Μήπως πρόκειτε για κάποιο μεγάλο κόλπο??? Μήπως απλά προσπαθεί ο καπτα-Μάκης να θολώσει τα νερά???


 
Και εμενα μου εχει περασει απο το μυαλο αυτο.Ισως για να σταματησουν να ασχολουντε μαζι του?Η ακομη να τσιμπησει και καμια επιγορηγηση μεγαλυτερη.Παντως αν κανει τετοιο πραγμα μαγκια του γιατι τοσα χρονια του σκαβουν το λακκο.Ολα αυτα βεβαια ειναι εικασιες, ο χειμωνας θα δειξει.Παντως μακαρι να μην πουληθει η εταιρια γιατι παιδια ειναι ασχημο πραγμα καθε χρονο να μειωνονται τα σινιαλα......

----------


## marsant

Kατι αλλαζει στη G.A FERRIES και αυτη τη φορα για καλο!Διαβαστε και θα καταλαβετε.Αν ισχυουν αυτα τα νεα ειναι αρκετα καλα!...

http://www.theseanation.gr/2008/07/1...945;/1183.html

----------


## Markos

αλλο και τουτο...

----------


## STRATHGOS

MPRABO :Surprised:  MAKARI NA GINI KATI KALO SE AYTHN THN ETAIRIA!! ELPIZO ME TA PLOIA POY 8A FERI NA EXEI KAI TA SOSTA PLOIROMATA GIATI AN EINAI ME TA SIMERINA DEDOMENA AS MIN KANEI TIPOTE STA PLOIA EXEI PANTA LIGO ARI8MA ATOMA KAI DEN EJIPIRETOUNTE I EPIBATES OPOS 8WA EPREPE!!

----------


## marsant

Η ειδηση επιβεβαιωνεται και απο τον καπτα Μακη με δηλωσεις στο Marinews.Πιο αναλυτικα..
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5223

----------


## Ellinis

> ELPIZO ME TA PLOIA POY 8A FERI NA EXEI KAI TA SOSTA PLOIROMATA GIATI AN EINAI ME TA SIMERINA DEDOMENA AS MIN KANEI TIPOTE STA PLOIA EXEI PANTA LIGO ARI8MA ATOMA KAI DEN EJIPIRETOUNTE I EPIBATES OPOS 8WA EPREPE!!


Φίλε, κανείς δεν διαλέγει πληρώματα με βάση το ποιός θα είναι πιο αγενής. Οι ίδιοι ναυτικοί που υπηρετούν σε οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία, υπηρετούν και στου Αγούδημο.

Αυτό που επηρεάζει τη συμπεριφορά του καθενός μας στη δουλειά του είναι οι συνθήκες εργασίες.
Εαν οι συνθήκες εργασίας είναι κακές, τότε σίγουρα η συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος θα είναι κακή.
Με λίγα λόγια, και το πλήρωμα του Queen Elizabeth να βάλεις στις παρούσες συνθήκες, το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο θα είναι.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Φίλε, κανείς δεν διαλέγει πληρώματα με βάση το ποιός θα είναι πιο αγενής. Οι ίδιοι ναυτικοί που υπηρετούν σε οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία, υπηρετούν και στου Αγούδημο.
> 
> Αυτό που επηρεάζει τη συμπεριφορά του καθενός μας στη δουλειά του είναι οι συνθήκες εργασίες.
> Εαν οι συνθήκες εργασίας είναι κακές, τότε σίγουρα η συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος θα είναι κακή.
> Με λίγα λόγια, και το πλήρωμα του Queen Elizabeth να βάλεις στις παρούσες συνθήκες, το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο θα είναι.


Ναι ειναι και αυτο κριτηριο!! αλλα και παλη δεν βαζει και τον απετουμενο αριθμο πλοιροματος που πρεπη σιγγεκριμενα επρεπε σε 1 πλοιο της εταιριας να εχει 12 καμαροτους και 6 επυκουρους και ειχε 8 καμαροτους και 2 επυκουρος πος να βγη δουλεια και να λεγες οτι εβαζε υπεροριες αλλα τιποτε πανα την βγαλη λαδι και το κανουν πολες εταιριες αυτο!!! εκμεταλεβονται καταστασεις!!!

----------


## Leo

Εξ ιδίας εμπειρίας μιλάμε φίλε STRATHGOS? Γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς η εταιρεία διαχειρίζεται πλοία με Ελληνική σημαία, περνάει τους νόμιμους ελέγχους και διαθέτει τα απαραίτητα ποιστοποιητικά αφού δεν έχει σταματήσει κανένα πλοίο της για αυτό τον λόγο. Άρα...??? Η αγορά της ακτοπλοϊας έχει ευρύ φάσμα, αν δεν σου κάνει η μιά πας στην άλλη.

----------


## Trakman

Πάντως αν ισχύουν τα όσα λέει ο Αγούδημος για συζητήσεις με ξένα κεφάλαια, πρόκειται για μια μάλλον άσχημη εξέλιξη... Πολλοί ξένοι αρχίζουν να αρμενίζουν στις ελληνικές θάλασσες...

----------


## Νaval22

Σε σημερινη εφημεριδα υπάρχει ρεπορτάζ σχετικά με τις φήμες ότι η GA θα πουληθεί σε ξένο ακτοπλοικό όμιλο,βέβαια αφήνεται να εννοειεθεί πως μάλλον πρόκειται για τέχνασμα του γνωστού εφοπλιστή μιας και είναι γνωστός για αυτά

----------


## stelios_ag

> Σε σημερινη εφημεριδα υπάρχει ρεπορτάζ σχετικά με τις φήμες ότι η GA θα πουληθεί σε ξένο ακτοπλοικό όμιλο,βέβαια αφήνεται να εννοειεθεί πως μάλλον πρόκειται για τέχνασμα του γνωστού εφοπλιστή μιας και είναι γνωστός για αυτά



Σε πολλές εφημερίδες φίλε Στέφανε. Βέβαια το Βήμα αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι κάτι έχει αλλάξει φέτος και αναφέρει και κάτι για "ανθρώπινα θέματα".
Ξέρει μήπως κανείς τι εννοεί με αυτό;

(από το Βήμα της Κυριακής)

*Αστάθμητοι παράγοντες* 

*Εφέτος για πρώτη φορά ο κ. Αγούδημος φαίνεται να είναι πραγματικά  πιεσμένος και ουδείς γνωρίζει πού θα καταλήξει η ιστορία τού «πουλάω, δεν  πουλάω». Μόνο ο κ. Αγούδημος γνωρίζει αν όντως πουλάει ή δεν πουλάει, αλλά  άνθρωποι σαν και αυτόν πολύ δύσκολα εγκαταλείπουν τις επάλξεις και δεν το κάνουν  για το χρήμα, αλλά γιατί αυτός είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ζουν τη ζωή τους. *  
*Υπάρχουν όμως πράγματα που δεν φαίνονται. Δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις  επιχειρήσεις και είναι πιο ανθρώπινα θέματα που υποχρεώνουν πολλούς να  αναθεωρήσουν τη στάση της ζωής τους και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο έχουν επιλέξει να  διάγουν τον βίο τους.*  
*Ισως να έχουμε εισέλθει πλέον σε μια περίοδο κατά την οποία θα πρέπει να  λαμβάνουμε υπόψη μας και αυτή τη διάσταση όταν επιχειρούμε να αναλύσουμε την  περίπτωση Αγούδημου και το μέλλον της G.Α. Ferries. Ισως πάλι να χρειάζεται να  μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε να κάνουμε με έναν Κεφαλλονίτη. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια  όμως.* 



http://www.tovima.gr/print_article.p...414&m=D09&aa=1

----------


## marsant

Προς απαντηση στον eliasaslan, λοιπον απο προσωπικες εμπειριες ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ,ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ,ΜΑΡΙΝΑ,ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ,JET ONE ειναι πολυ καθαρα.Αντιθετη αποψη εχω για το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ,ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ για το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ δεν ξερω δεν εχω ταξιδεψει οποτε δεν μπορω να πω κατι.Απο αυτα που ακουω παντως λενε οτι δεν ειναι καθολου περηποιημενο.Αρα για τι ποσοστο μιλαμε?

----------


## eliasaslan

Εγώ πάλι έχω αντίθετη άποψη για το Ρομίλντα και το Μαρίνα.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι γενικευμενο το κακο!!και θα ταν καλο να τα ακουνε μερικη και να αναρωτιουντε γιατη τοσα παραπονα!!! :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Ε όχι και πολύ καθαρό το *Ρομίλντα*:???::???::???:

----------


## Haddock

Για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι και να θυμούνται οι παλαιότεροι, όταν τα Μιλένα και Νταλιάνα δρομολογηθήκαν το καλοκαίρι του 1989, το ξενοδοχείο τους έθεσε τα επίπεδα πολυτέλειας που σήμερα we take for granted στα νεότευκτα. Ντρεπόσουν να πατήσεις στις μοκέτες και τα υπέροχα σαλόνια των Γιαπωνέζικων. Οι καμπίνες τους ήταν κλάσης ανώτερες απ' ότι είχαν δει τα μάτια μας μέχρι τότε στην Παροναξία.

Δεν θα μπω σε λεπτομέρειες, απλα θα σας πω ότι ταξίδεψα με το Μιλένα στο πρώτο του δρομολόγιο για Πάρο. Και ήταν εκεί, ο Καπτά Μάκης με την κυρά Ροδάνθη και τη Μιλένα για τις απαραίτητες φωτογραφίες. :mrgreen:

Όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει το σινιάλο των ΑΑ και της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας θα καταλάβουν την αναβάθμιση της GA Ferries στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80. Η φθορά του χρόνου άφησε τα σημάδια της σε αυτά τα βαπόρια που μας εξυπήρετησαν ευπρεπέστατα και η εταιρεία έκρινε ότι ίσως δεν αξίζει να αναβαθμίσει το ξενοδοχείο τους λόγω παλαιότητας.

Και επειδή το έχουμε ξαναπεί, η GA Ferries δεν είδα να βγάζει ανακοίνωση που υποχρέωνει να ταξιδέψετε μαζί της. Τα σχόλια περι καθαριότητας είναι αστεία, όταν ζούμε στην Ελλάδα που δεν υπάρχει *Περιβαλλοντική Παιδεία*... ο Καπτα Μάκης σας έφταιξε.

----------


## marsant

Οπως τα λες φιλε parosKayak καθονται ολη την ωρα και τα χωνουν και λενε τα ιδια καθε φορα.Δεν τους υποχρεωνει κανενας.Αυτα διαθετει.Αφηστε που μπαινουν οι πιο πολλοι μεσα στα καραβια του με μια αρνητικοτητα και ψαχνονται να βρουν κατι και ολα καθε φορα τους φταινε.Δεν βλεπουν οτι ειναι ακουραστοι εργατες και παληκαρια ολα αυτα τα χρονια στο Αιγαιο,οτι εχουν προσφερει παρα πολλα και ποσα νησια εχουν επιβιωσει απο τα βαπορια του.Μην στεναχωριεστε ρε παιδια σε λιγο καιρο δεν θα υπαρχουν τα...σαραβαλα και βρομικα βαπορια του.

----------


## eliasaslan

Διαφωνώ εγώ με τον Paroskayak. Δεν μιλάμε για το παρελθών φίλε, αλλά για το παρών. Κανείς μας πιστεύω - τουλαχιστον εγώ - δεν είπαμε τι μας πρόσφερε η εταιρία τις πρώτες δεκαετίες που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα. Βεβαίως και κάνουμε παράπονα και δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι γελοία, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Να βλέπεις εμετούς στο διπλανό τραπέζι του σαλονιού και να μην ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να τους καθαρίσει, είναι σκάνδαλο. 

Ο καπτα Μάκης επιβαρύνει πάρα πολύ το περιβάλλον με το Ρομίλντα, αντί να μας πρπσφέρει περιβαλλοντική παιδία πιστεύω εγώ. Αυτα τα πλοία όταν "τελειώσει η θητία τους" πρέπει να φύγουν τουλάχιστον από τα νησιά μας, όπως έγινε και με την εθνική ομάδα ποδοσφαίρου. Όσοι κάθισαν πιο πολύ απ' όσο έπρεπε, μόνο πρόβλημα δημιούργησαν. Αν όμως δε θέλει να αγοράσει καινούργια καράβια, ας τα προσέχει πολύ, πολύ περισσότερο. Ο κόσμος μπαίνει αναγκαστικά μέσα σε αυτά, αντί να μπαίνει με χαμόγελο. Όμως θα μου πεις, εξυπηρετούν με πολύ χαμηλές τιμές και θα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αυτά είναι τα καλά στα πλοία του και μόνο αυτα, αλλά η ζυγαριά για τον κόσμο πρέπει να κλείνει στο ποιωτικό για να το έχει αλλιώς, καλά θα κάνει ο καπτα Μάκης να τα αφήσει να σαπίσουν στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες. 

 Το συμπέρασμα στο οποίο καταλήγω είναι ότι στη θέση των Δημητρούλα, Μιλένα, Ρομίλντα και Νταλιάνα τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν νέα σύγχρωνα καράβια, πράγμα δυστηχώς ανεύικτο για τώρα.

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω έχουμε ξεφύγει εντελώς... μηρυκάζουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια χωρίς λόγο. Φίλε μου eliasaslan, θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι ο καπετάν Μάκης τον παρά του έδωσε (για να αγοράσει τα πλοία) και θα τα εκμεταλεύεται όσο του επιτρέπουν οι κανονισμοί. Τα πλοία, όλα τα πλοία, όχι μόνο του καπετάν Μάκη, έχουν τα απαιτούμενα πιστοποιητικά από την σημαία που φέρουν. Επίσης τα καύσιμα που διακινούνται στην αγορά είναι εγκεκριμένα απο το κράτος. Αν το καράβι καπνίζει επειδή το κράτος διακινεί καύσιμα κατώτερα των απαιτήσεων για ένα καθαρό περιβάλον, δεν φταίει ο εφοπλίστης, η Ρομίλτα και η Ανθή... 

Δεν κατάλαβες κάν τι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής (paroskayak) παρόλο που το έχει τονίσει με bold δηλαδή αυτό 



> Και επειδή το έχουμε ξαναπεί, η GA Ferries δεν είδα να βγάζει ανακοίνωση που υποχρέωνει να ταξιδέψετε μαζί της. Τα σχόλια περι καθαριότητας είναι αστεία, όταν ζούμε στην Ελλάδα που δεν υπάρχει *Περιβαλλοντική Παιδεία*... ο Καπτα Μάκης σας έφταιξε.


.
Τελευταία και τα Blue Star καρακαπνίζουν.... έγιναν κι αυτά κακά? Δεν τα σχολίασες...

Για προσπάθησε να δείς που κρύβεται η αλήθεια και μην κρίνεις απο την κάπνα της Ρομίλντας πόσο κακός είναι ό εκάστοτε καπετάν Μάκης ....

----------


## speedrunner

Για να μην ξαναγράφω τα ίδια θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο *eliasaslan.* 
  Με ενδιαφέρει  τι γίνεται τώρα και όχι τι γινόταν πριν 30 χρόνια, και όπως πολύ σωστά είπε και ο φίλος *eliasaslan* ο κόσμος πολλές φορές μπαίνει αναγκαστικά γιατί πολλές φορές δεν έχει και άλλη επιλογή, προσωπικά προτιμώ να πληρώσω και το διπλό εισιτήριο και να ταξιδέψω αξιοπρεπώς παρά να ταξιδέψω με τα πλοία του Αγούδημου

----------


## Leo

Ποιος είπε για 30 χρόνια πριν?

----------


## eliasaslan

> Νομίζω έχουμε ξεφύγει εντελώς... μηρυκάζουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια χωρίς λόγο. Φίλε μου eliasaslan, θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι ο καπετάν Μάκης τον παρά του έδωσε (για να αγοράσει τα πλοία) και θα τα εκμεταλεύεται όσο του επιτρέπουν οι κανονισμοί. Τα πλοία, όλα τα πλοία, όχι μόνο του καπετάν Μάκη, έχουν τα απαιτούμενα πιστοποιητικά από την σημαία που φέρουν. Επίσης τα καύσιμα που διακινούνται στην αγορά είναι εγκεκριμένα απο το κράτος. Αν το καράβι καπνίζει επειδή το κράτος διακινεί καύσιμα κατώτερα των απαιτήσεων για ένα καθαρό περιβάλον, δεν φταίει ο εφοπλίστης, η Ρομίλτα και η Ανθή... 
> 
> Δεν κατάλαβες κάν τι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής (paroskayak) παρόλο που το έχει τονίσει με bold δηλαδή αυτό 
> .
> Τελευταία και τα Blue Star καρακαπνίζουν.... έγιναν κι αυτά κακά? Δεν τα σχολίασες...
> 
> Για προσπάθησε να δείς που κρύβεται η αλήθεια και μην κρίνεις απο την κάπνα της Ρομίλντας πόσο κακός είναι ό εκάστοτε καπετάν Μάκης ....


Όπως φένεται έχουμε διαφορετική άποψη κάποιοι φίλοι με κάποιους άλλους. Να ξέρετε ότι σέβομαι και υπολογίζω τις απόψεις όλων. Δε θα ήθελα καθόλου να γίνω ο κακός 1 ημέρα μετά τη γιορτή μου. Το αντίθετο μάλιστα

Δεν έχω προς Θεού σε καμία περίπτωση κάτι πρωσοπικό με την GA Ferries και με τον κύριο Αγούδιμο. Ίσα ίσα, είναι πανέξυπνος άνθρωπος και έχω μείνει έκπληκτος από κάποιες πανέξυπνες ενέργεις του. Δεν πιστεύω ότι συγκρίνεται ο καπνός της Blue Star Ferries από της GA Ferries. 

Δε βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα βασικά στον καπνό της Ρομίλντας...:???:. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είδα τον καπνό της Ρομίλντας για να φτάξω την εικόνα αυτής της ετερεία για μένα. 

Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται αλλού, δε χρειάζεται να ξαναγράφω το προηγούμενο κείμενο...

----------


## marsant

Λοιπον παιδια επειδη λεμε καθε φορα τα ιδια εχουμε και λεμε

1)Δεν σας υποχρεωνει κανεις να μπαινεται σε καραβια της G.A FERRIES
2)Δεν ειναι πουθενα μονοπωλιο η συγκριμενη εταιρια για να ταξιδεψετε οπως λετε αναγκαστικα με αυτη.
3)Να βγαζετε πιο γρηγορα τα εισητηρια σας για να μην ταξιδεψε με αυτη την εταιρια λογο ελειψης θεσεων σε αλλες εταιριες.
4)Τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ απλα δεν τη γουσταρετε (ο καθενας για τους δικους σας λογους) δεν πατε πουθενα μαζι της.
5) Και τελευταιο ας τελιωσουμε εδω με αυτη την ιστορια γιατι ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και δεν βγαινουμε πουθενα.

Αυτα ολα δεν ειναι πηχτη για κανενα,ουτε εχω συμφεροντα απο την εταιρια.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Λοιπον παιδια επειδη λεμε καθε φορα τα ιδια εχουμε και λεμε
> 
> 1)Δεν σας υποχρεωνει κανεις να μπαινεται σε καραβια της G.A FERRIES
> 2)Δεν ειναι πουθενα μονοπωλιο η συγκριμενη εταιρια για να ταξιδεψετε οπως λετε αναγκαστικα με αυτη.
> 3)Να βγαζετε πιο γρηγορα τα εισητηρια σας για να μην ταξιδεψε με αυτη την εταιρια λογο ελειψης θεσεων σε αλλες εταιριες.
> 4)Τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ απλα δεν τη γουσταρετε (ο καθενας για τους δικους σας λογους) δεν πατε πουθενα μαζι της.
> 5) Και τελευταιο ας τελιωσουμε εδω με αυτη την ιστορια γιατι ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του και δεν βγαινουμε πουθενα.
> 
> Αυτα ολα δεν ειναι πηχτη για κανενα,ουτε εχω συμφεροντα απο την εταιρια.


Διλαδη φιλε marsant αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο να μην ταξιδευουμε με G A και τελιοσε το θεμα!!!

----------


## sylver23

καλα δεν νομιζω οτι το εννοει οπως το λες.εγω καταλαβαινω ακριβως το τι εννοει.

----------


## marsant

Αφου οπως λες ειναι για γουρουνια,ειναι μεσα στη βρωμα.δεν βλεπονται κ.α, ποιος ο λογος να ταξιδεψεις με αυτη την εταιρια?Υπαρχουν και αλλες μην στεναχωριεσαι.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Marsant ηρέμησε...Μην το παίρνεις τόσο προσωπικά!!!Νομίζω πως και οι 2 υπερβαλλετε λιγάκι!!!Και συ Στρατηγέ ενταξει...Όχι και για γουρούνια...'Ετσι μειώνεις και αυτούς που δουλεύουν στα πλοία της GA και όσους για κάποιο λόγω ταξιδεύουν με αυτά...Δεν είναι γουρούνια αυτοί οι άνθρωποι!!!Παρακλώ ηρεμία και απ τους 2!!!

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Speedkiller δεν το παιρνω προσωπικα ουτε εχω κανενα οφελος απο την εταιρια.Απλα διαλογο κανουμε.Εσυ θα εμπαινες σε μια εταιρια με τετοιες συνθηκες οπως τις περιγραφει ο φιλος Στρατηγος?Οχι φαντζομαι.Δηλαδη τι αλλο να πω?Απλα δεν ξαναταξιδευεις μαζι της.Στο κατω κατω η εταιρια χανει και οχι ο φιλος.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αφου οπως λες ειναι για γουρουνια,ειναι μεσα στη βρωμα.δεν βλεπονται κ.α, ποιος ο λογος να ταξιδεψεις με αυτη την εταιρια?Υπαρχουν και αλλες μην στεναχωριεσαι.


γιατι μένεις στιs λέξεις?και λες συναιχεία για τα γουρούνια? μπορεί να το είπα πάνω στο θυμό μου για το τελευτέο ταξίδι που έκανα με το Νταλιάνα. Mήν κολίεσε με τις λέξεις εδώ μπορεί καποιος να λέει την αποψή του ελευθερα πιστευω, και εγώ pou χρησιμοποιησα την λέξη γουρούνια το είπα μεταφορικά...!

----------


## Speedkiller

Το ξέρω (marsant) πως δεν έχεις προσωπικό συμφέρον!!!Απλά έχει γίνει λόγος-αντίλογος!!!Γιατί να δημιουργείται ένταση?Αν και δεν το γνωρίζω καλά δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει δρομολόγιο θεσσ/νικη - Ρόδος (από άλλη εταιρεία) που είπε ο Στρατηγός οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση όπως και σε άλλες (πχ πληρότητα στις άλλες εταιρείες) δεν μπορείς πάντα να αποφεύγεις την GA!!!Οπότε το να πεις δεν ταξιδεύω με GA δεν είναι πάντα λύση...

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Το ξέρω πως δεν έχεις προσωπικό συμφέρον!!!Απλά έχει γίνει λόγος-αντίλογος!!!Γιατί να δημιουργείται ένταση?Αν και δεν το γνωρίζω καλά δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει δρομολόγιο θεσσ/νικη - Ρόδος που είπε ο Στρατηγός οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση όπως και σε άλλες (πχ πληρότητα στις άλλες εταιρείες) δεν μπορείς πάντα να αποφεύγεις την GA!!!Οπότε το να πεις δεν ταξιδεύω με GA δεν είναι πάντα λύση...


Δεν ξερω αν εχει φετος αλλα περυσι το καλοκαιρι ηταν παντος!!!! μονο NTALIANA... Τελος παντον τα  συμπερασματα βγηκαν! :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Στις κυκλαδες ειναι μαζι με την G.A FERRIES ΑΝΕΚ,BLUE STAR FERRIES,HSW.Στα δωδεκανησα μαζι της ειναι BLUE STAR,LANE.Ικαρια-Σαμο ειναι μαζι της ΗSW,CORSICA.Στις δυτικες ΗSW,VENTOURIS,AEGEAN.Ακομα και απο την Θεσσαλονικη υπαρχει και η ΛΑΝΕ.Οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις φιλε Speedkiller αμα θες την γλιτωνεις :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Ο φίλος speedkiller ήθελε να πει ότι δεν υπάρχει καράβι από Θεσσαλονίκη για Ηράκλειο μάλλον, γιατί για Ρόδο υπάρχει ο Κορνάρος μας. Όντως δεν υπάρχει!! φίλε Marsant, εδώ δεν μπορείς να την αποφύγεις!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

Μιλάς πολύ γενικά και καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν έχουμε πάντα τα χρονικά και οικονομικα περιθώρια να επιλέγουμε πλοίο της αρεσκείας μας!!!Εγώ πχ έχω χρόνο να φύγω και 1 και 2 μέρες πιο μετά για διακοπες!Αν κάποιος έχει μονο μια βδομάδα διακοπες τι θα κάνει αν μόνο εισητήρια για GA βρίσκει στα μέτρα του???Και λέω "μέτρα" γιατί τα λεφτά για ένα ταξίδι είναι πολλά ιδίως όταν έχεις και οικογένεια...

----------


## marsant

Αν και η Λανε πρεπει να περναει απο Ηρακλειο νομιζω φιλε eliasaslan.Μετα αεροπλανο :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

> Μιλάς πολύ γενικά και καταλαβαίνεις πως δεν έχουμε πάντα τα χρονικά και οικονομικα περιθώρια να επιλέγουμε πλοίο της αρεσκείας μας!!!Εγώ πχ έχω χρόνο να φύγω και 1 και 2 μέρες πιο μετά για διακοπες!Αν κάποιος έχει μονο μια βδομάδα διακοπες τι θα κάνει αν μόνο εισητήρια για GA βρίσκει στα μέτρα του???Και λέω "μέτρα" γιατί τα λεφτά για ένα ταξίδι είναι πολλά ιδίως όταν έχεις και οικογένεια...


Οτι δεν μπορεις να αποφυγεις το απολαμβανεις :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Στις κυκλαδες ειναι μαζι με την G.A FERRIES ΑΝΕΚ,BLUE STAR FERRIES,HSW.Στα δωδεκανησα μαζι της ειναι BLUE STAR,LANE.Ικαρια-Σαμο ειναι μαζι της ΗSW,CORSICA.Στις δυτικες ΗSW,VENTOURIS,AEGEAN.Ακομα και απο την Θεσσαλονικη υπαρχει και η ΛΑΝΕ.Οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις φιλε Speedkiller αμα θες την γλιτωνεις


Δεν ηθελα να χρησιμοποιησο παλη σκυρες λεξης αλλα με αναγκαζετε. Ο τουριστας που ξερει τη θα αντικριση μπενοντας σε ενα πλοιο της γραμης Ε... αν καποιο πλοιο δεν ειναι καθαρο ΡΕΖΙΛΕΥΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΔΙΕΘΝΩΣ...  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Αρα συμφωνουμε πως δεν μπορείς να αποφευγεις πάντα την GA...Και σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις θέλεις ένα ανθρώπινο ταξίδι όμως!!!Ισως ο Στρατηγός το παρακανε αλλά αυτό που καταλαβαίνω πως ήθελε να πει είναι πως δεν θέλει την μια-δυο φορές που παίρνει πλοίο της GA να το σκυλομετανοίωνει (για όποιους λόγους της GA)!!!Αρα είμαστε οκ τώρα??? :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Με αυτη την εννοια λοιπον μιας και ειναι η τελευταια επιλογη καποιου για να παει διακοπες με αυτη την εταιρια ξερει τι θα αντιμετωπισει.Επισης γνωριζει οτι εστω και με αυτη την εταιρια και με αυτες τις συνθηκες(τις τραγικες οπως λετε) θα παει τελικα στο προορισμο που θελει γιατι τυχαινει να υπαρχουν επιλογες και οταν τελιωσουν τα εισητηρια με τις αλλες εταιριες να παει μα την G.A FERRIES.Παλι καλα που υπαρχουν επιλογες και τελικα θα πας στον προορισμο που θες,γιατι αν δεν ηταν και αυτη η εταιρια θα ηταν σχετικα πιο λιγος τουρισμος στα νησια μας.Αρα πολυ θετικο αυτο.Μιλαω για το νησι μου αυτη τη στιγμη(Σαντορινη) οτι τα καραβια του καπτα Μακη ερχονται το πολυ με 15λεπτα καθυστερηση στη χειροτερη(τα καλα πρεπει να λεγονται),οπως και τα blue Star και Ηsw.Δεν μπορω να πω ομως το ιδιο και για Ανεκ(Πρεβελη) που βαραει σχεδον καθημερινα πανω απο 40 λεπτα καθυστερηση καθως και της Λανε που εχουν το τελευταιο καιρο απο 1 εως 2 ωρες καθυστερηση.Ποιο ειναι το συμπερασμα?Οτι αμα στις καθυστερησεις αυτες ηταν καραβι του Αγουδημου θα γινοταν χαμος(κυριως απο τα καναλια).Κλεινοντας θελω να πω ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του αναλογα με τις αναγκες του και ζυγιζει θετικα και αρνητικα.Ποιο πλοιο τον εξυπηρετει και σε ποιο νησι θελει να παει.Διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.Αυτα απο εμενα.

----------


## Leo

Ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή η κουβέντα αυτή θα κλείσει, ακούστηκαν οι απόψεις όλων. Αν έχετε κάτι νέο να πείτε ΟΚ, αλλιώς παρακαλώ να σταματήσουμε εδώ να τραβάμε το σχοινί και να έχουμε φθάσει στην ΑΝΕΚ.. με μια αντιπαράθεση που δεν έχει νόημα....

----------


## speedrunner

> Στις κυκλαδες ειναι μαζι με την G.A FERRIES ΑΝΕΚ,BLUE STAR FERRIES,HSW.Στα δωδεκανησα μαζι της ειναι BLUE STAR,LANE.Ικαρια-Σαμο ειναι μαζι της ΗSW,CORSICA.Στις δυτικες ΗSW,VENTOURIS,AEGEAN.Ακομα και απο την Θεσσαλονικη υπαρχει και η ΛΑΝΕ.Οποτε οπως καταλαβαινεις φιλε Speedkiller αμα θες την γλιτωνεις



Εγω που θέλω να ταξιδέψω τον χειμώνα για Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο ή Ανάφη πως μπορώ να το αποφυγω????
Μάλον δεν μπορώ :Smile: 
Οπότε θες δεν θες την τρως στην μούρη.........

----------


## marsant

Φιλε μου θα δεις τι ωραια που ειναι οταν δεν θα εχεις πλοιο να πας σε αυτα τα νησακια....Τελως παντων ας κλεισουμε εδω την συζητηση οπως λεει και ο Leo γιατι ο καθενας λεει τα επιχειρηματα του και ετσι δεν θα τελιωσουμε ποτε.

----------


## Leo

Να βλέπετε πάντα τα θέματα με το σκεπτικό ότι εδώ καταθέτουμε τις απόψεις *μας* και το αφήνουμε στην κρίση των άλλων αναγνωστών να βγάλουν συμπεράσματα. Μην προσπαθείτε να πείσετε τους άλλους ότι η δική σας άποψη είναι η μόνη σωστή, αντιδικόντας και δημιουργόντας ένταση, δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Μια παρέα είμαστε, αλοίμονο αν συμφωνούσαμε όλοι δεν θα είχαμε λόγο να βρισκόμαστε σ' αυτό το φόρουμ  :Very Happy: . Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την κατανόηση.

----------


## marsant

Τα πραγμτα στη θεση τους εβαλε ο κυριος Αγουδημος για τα συκοφαντικα λογια αλλα και για την ασχετοσυνη του δημοσιογραφου της Καθημερινης,που πριν λιγες μερες ειχε γραψει πολυ πικρα σχολια εις βαρους του πλοιοκτητη της G.A FERRIES.(Eιχα ανεβασει και το σεχτικο λινκ).Συγκεκριμενα εστειλε επιστολη διαμαρτυριας στην γνωστη εφημεριδα.Πατηστε στο λινκ για να δειτε το δημοσιευμα(κατεβαστε λιγο πιο κατω την σελιδα και θα φανει)
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_278198

----------


## STRATHGOS

εδω!!!! http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/econom...l.php?ID=34309

----------


## Leo

Πηγή: Mariniews

*Marinews Αποκλειστικό: Αποχώρησε ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος από την Ένωση Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοϊας*
4/8/2008 

<Η αποχώρηση της εταιρείας μου είναι οριστική και αμετάκλητη> δήλωσε στο Marinews.gr ο κεφαλλονίτης εφοπλιστής. 

Νέα απώλεια από την Ένωση Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοϊας, σε μία κρίσιμη περίοδο για τον κλάδο. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, αποχώρησε η G.A.Ferries από την ΕΕΑ. Ο λόγος σύμφωνα με τον πλοιοκτήτη καπετάν Γεράσιμο Αγούδημο είναι, gross modo, ασυμφωνία χαρακτήρων. 
<Η αποχώρηση της εταιρείας μου είναι οριστική και αμετάκλητη> δήλωσε στο Marinews.gr ο κεφαλλονίτης εφοπλιστής και προσέθεσε: < Μία φορά πήγα σε συνέλευση και έμπλεξα με την Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού.> !
Από την ΕΕΑ, έχει αποχωρήσει η Blue Star Ferries αλλά και οι Μινωϊκές Γραμμές, οι οποίες όμως έχουν δεσμευθεί ότι θα επανεξετάσουν το ζήτημα μετά την ανάληψη της προεδρίας του Ομίλου από τον Εμανουέλε Γκριμάλντι.

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστούμε για την είδηση Λεο, ομολωγώ, δε μου πέρασε από το μυαλό. Παντού χώνεις τη μύτη σου, ε?

----------


## xara

Προς πώληση και η εταιρεία του Αγούδημου, ο οποίος εχει μυστικές συζητήσεις με άγνωστους για την ώρα ενδιαφερόμενους.

----------


## stelios_ag

> Σε πολλές εφημερίδες φίλε Στέφανε. Βέβαια το Βήμα αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι κάτι έχει αλλάξει φέτος και αναφέρει και κάτι για "ανθρώπινα θέματα".
> Ξέρει μήπως κανείς τι εννοεί με αυτό;
> 
> (από το Βήμα της Κυριακής)
> 
> *Αστάθμητοι παράγοντες* 
> 
> *Εφέτος για πρώτη φορά ο κ. Αγούδημος φαίνεται να είναι πραγματικά  πιεσμένος και ουδείς γνωρίζει πού θα καταλήξει η ιστορία τού «πουλάω, δεν  πουλάω». Μόνο ο κ. Αγούδημος γνωρίζει αν όντως πουλάει ή δεν πουλάει, αλλά  άνθρωποι σαν και αυτόν πολύ δύσκολα εγκαταλείπουν τις επάλξεις και δεν το κάνουν  για το χρήμα, αλλά γιατί αυτός είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ζουν τη ζωή τους. *  
> *Υπάρχουν όμως πράγματα που δεν φαίνονται. Δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις  επιχειρήσεις και είναι πιο ανθρώπινα θέματα που υποχρεώνουν πολλούς να  αναθεωρήσουν τη στάση της ζωής τους και τον τρόπο με τον οποίο έχουν επιλέξει να  διάγουν τον βίο τους.*  
> ...


Το θέμα έχει αναφερθεί εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες με αρκετές λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## mike_rodos

Αυτό που φέτος δεν μ' αρέσει στην εταιρία GA FERRIES στα δρομολόγια της για Δωδεκάνησα είναι ότι δεν έχει σταθερό εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα... Δηλαδή να ξέρω ανά πάσα στιγμή πιο καράβι φεύγει και πια ώρα... όπως γίνεται στις άλλες εταιρίες που έρχονται στη Ρόδο (blue star και λανε) και ξέρω π.χ. ότι την Δευτέρα φεύγει το Διαγόρας στις 15:00 για Πειραιά... Αυτό στην GA δεν ισχύει, κάθε βδομάδα έχει και κάποια αλλαγή, είτε σε καράβι, είτε σε ώρα... Για μένα αυτό είναι μεγάλο λάθος, γιατί πιστεύω πως έτσι χάνουν πολλούς επιβάτες. 
Όπως επίσης και οι ώρες άφιξεις στο μεγάλο λιμάνι είναι λάνθασμένες(14:20, 11:50, 09:40), γιατί ο κάτοικος ενός νησιού ανεβαίνει Πειραιά τις περισσότερες φορές για κάποιες δουλειές, αν φτάσει μεσημέρι όλα πλέον είναι κλειστά και η πρώτη μέρα χαμένη άδικα!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο Mike. Το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αυτό που είπε και θα το δημοσιεύα, αλλά με πρόλαβε! Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο, και οι ώρες και οι συνθήκες ταξιδιού είναι άθλιες. Εμένα ήρθαν προχθες συγγενείς μου από Πειραιά και τους είπαν στο τουριστικό γραφείο που απευθύνθηκαν ότι το Δημητρούλα είναι πάρα πολύ γρήγορο και κάνει μόλις 7 ώρες για Πάτμο!!! Οι άνθρωποι νήστευαν γιατί ήθελαν να προσκυνήσουν στην Παναγιά της Πάτμου και μύριζαν τις ανυπόφορες μυρωδιές των σουβλακίων για παραπάνω από 11 ώρες για Πάτμο χωρίς καμπίνα... έφτασαν τα ξημερώματα στην Πάτμο στις 1 και κάτι, ενώ ξεκίνησαν από Πειραιά με 1 ώρα+ καθυστέρηση, δηλαδή 15.00 και κάτι...

----------


## despo

Τα πραγματα ειναι δεδομενα στη γραμμη και περσι, ποσο μαλλον φετος που τα πλοια της GA κανουν τα 'περισσέματα' των δρομολογίων τους απο τις γραμμες των Κυκλάδων. Ειτε το θελουμε, ειτε οχι ο επιβατης της γραμμης Δωδεκανήσου εχει πρωτη επιλογή την Μπλου Σταρ και μονο στην περιπτωση τωρα που ειναι γεματα τα πλοια, θα στραφει σε άλλες λυσεις. Δηλαδη για να ειμαστε μεσα στην πραγματικότητα, υπαρχει περίπτωση να πάρει το 'Δημητρουλα' να παει στη Ρόδο και να κάνει κοντα στις 24 ώρες ?. Εκτος βεβαια απο ορισμενους που ισως διαθέτουν άφθονο χρόνο και ειναι ευκαιρία να κανουν μια 'μινι-κρουαζιέρα' στην άγονη Δωδεκανήσου.

----------


## marsant

Θα συμφωνησω και εγω μαζι σας οτι η G.A FERRIES θα επρεπε να ηταν πιο σταθερη με τα δρομολογια της,καθως και με τα πλοια της.

----------


## mike_rodos

Χθές χρειάστηκε να επικοινωνήσω με την G.A FERRIES για ένα εισητήριο από Ρόδο για Πειραιά για λογαριασμό ενός φίλου μου που έπερνε μετάθεση... Η απάντηση της υπάλληλου στο πρακτορείο ήταν πως δεν υπάρχει εισητήριο ούτε για δείγμα μέχρι και την Τετάρτη, τα πλοία της GA αναχωρούν από Δωδεκάνησα για Πειραιά με 100% πληρότητα!!! Βασικά μου έκανε εντύπωση...

----------


## marsant

Εδω στις κυκλαδες που κατεβαινω συχνα στο λιμανι εδω στη Σαντορινη η επιβατικη κινηση τους (ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ-ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ)ειναι παρα πολυ καλη.Τα ιδια και στο γκαραζ τους.Για το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ συγκριμενα γνωριζω απο εμπειστο ατομο οτι η πληροτητα του απο μεσα Ιουλιου δεν επεσε κατω απο 70&#37; ενω πολλες φορες δεν εβρισκες ουτε εισητηριο.βασικα δεν το περιμενα για να πω την αληθεια.

----------


## marsant

Ο καπτα Μακης Μιλαει για ολους και για ολα,περισσοτερα εδω
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5560

----------


## vinman

Μιας και ο Καπτά Μάκης αφήνει υπονοούμενα ότι θα πάρει τα πλοία του και θα φύγει,ας δούμε μερικά απο τα φυλλάδια που κυκλοφόρησε η εταιρεία απο το 1989 και μετά.
Το παρακάτω πρέπει να είναι το πρώτο έντυπο της εταιρείας.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14047

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14048

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14050




Αμέσως μετά κυκλοφόρησε ένα μικρότερο φυλλάδιο...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14049


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14051

----------


## vinman

...και στη συνέχεια ακόμα ένα με καλλιτεχνικές προσεγγίσεις στο εξώφυλλο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14052

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14053





Το 1993 η εταιρεία στέλνει το Ροδάνθη απο Πάτρα για Ανκόνα μέσω Κέρκυρας και Ηγουμενίτσας...χωρίς όμως επιτυχία...



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14054

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14055

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14056

----------


## vinman

Στη συνέχεια κυκλοφόρησε ακόμα μερικά φυλλάδια...Δύο απο αυτά είναι τα παρακάτω...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14057

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14058

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14059

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14060

----------


## vinman

Και ένα ακόμα που διαφημιζει και το Δημητρούλα....
''Δημητρούλα,Νέο πλοίο,νέα γραμμή...''


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14061

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14062

----------


## Speedkiller

Αναφέρει ταχύτητες 23 μιλίων η με γελούν τα μάτια μου???Παντως και το σχόλιο για ταξίδι κρουαζιέρα μπορούμε να πούμε πως ισχύει ακόμα... :-P Πλάκα κάνω!μη με δείρετε!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Να σκεφτούμε ότι αυτά γράφηκαν πριν από 17 χρόνια περίπου..... Εδώ σας έχω όμως ρεπορτάζ από την απίσημη ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας (www.gaferries.gr). Στη σελίδα της εταιρίας λοιπόν υπάρχει και ένα τηλεοπτικό δηαφιμηστικό σποτάκι που λέει ακριβώς: 

*Στην Ελλάδα, θάλασσα σημαίνει ταξίδι. Όποιος κι αν είναι ο προορισμός σας, τα πλοία της Ga Ferries σας ταξιδεύουν με άνεση, φροντίδα και ποιότητα!! Ga Ferries, η γραμμή του Αιγαίου, κλείστε τώρα θέσεις στο 2104582640 ή στον ταξιδιωτικό σας πράκτορα...*

Αν θέλετε μάλιστα να έχετε και εικόνα, θα τη βρείτε στο μακόλουθο link, πατώντας πάνω στο "η γραμμή του Αιγαίου", τηλεοπτικό σποτ. http://www.gaferries.gr/index.php?op...d=32&Itemid=58 

Πλακίτσα κάνουμε, μην τα παίρνετε εσείς οι μεγάλοι όλα στα σοβαρά  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

παντως καποτε ηταν εταιρεια........τωρα.................κριμα τετοια καραβια να εχουν καταντησει μη πω τι

----------


## marsant

Oντως τοτε ηταν πραγματικα το κατι αλλο τα βαπορια της G.A FERRIES.Hταν η επανασταση,ντρεποσουν να πατησεις τα ποδια σου στις μοκετες των βαποριων του Αγουδημου.Για την ταχυτητα που λεει 23 μιλια ηταν για το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ το οποιο τοτε ειχε υπηρεσιακη 21 μιλια και αμα λαχει σε κοντρες πηγαινε 22+ μεχρι 23!Αλλα τωρα δυστηχως απο την πολυ καλη.......συντηρηση που εχει φαει η υπηρεσιακη του εχει πεσει στα....16 :Sad: Κριμα πραγματικα..

----------


## eliasaslan

όντως κρίμα, και τουλάχιστον στην τωρινή σελίδα δε μιλάνε για υψηλές ταχύτητες...

----------


## stelios_ag

Αλήθεια, πως πάνε οι συνομιλίες με τους ξένους επενδυτές που συζητάει όλο το καλοκαίρι;
Το seanation έγραψε ότι έχει υπογραφεί προσύμφωνο και τα ονόματά τους θα ανακοινωθούν έως το Σεπτέμβριο..

----------


## jvrou

Εισητήρια δεν μπορούν να κοπούν από την κυριακή και μετά, τουλάχιστον ηλεκτρονικά. Μήπως πούλησε κ έκοψε και τα δρομολόγια;

----------


## marsant

Οτι θα περιορισει και θα κοψει πολλα απο τα δρομολογια της η εταιρια ειναι σιγουρο.Τωρα τι θα γινει αν θα πουληθει η οχι αγνωστο μεχρι στιγμης..

----------


## jvrou

> Οτι θα περιορισει και θα κοψει πολλα απο τα δρομολογια της η εταιρια ειναι σιγουρο.Τωρα τι θα γινει αν θα πουληθει η οχι αγνωστο μεχρι στιγμης..


Μα γίνετε έτσι να κόβονται δρομολόγια ξαφνικά;;; ρώτησα τον πράκτορα της Σικίνου και μου είπε πως δεν θα ξαναπεράσει το Ρομίλντα που ερχόταν εκεί. Επιτρέπεται να σταματούν τα δρομολόγια για τα οποία ο κ. Αγούδημος έχει εισπράξει τόσα εκατομμύρια ευρώ έτσι ξαφνικά χωρίς ούτε ένα καράβι από Αθήνα;; Οι άνθρωποι εκεί τι θα φάνε; τα πόδια τους; Σε ένα άλλο θέμα μου είπε ένας φίλος πως *ίσως* πάει το Μιλένα την άλλη εβδομάδα. Έτσι στην τύχη της άφησε πάλι η εταιρία την άγονη; μήπως θα μας κάνει και χάρη που θά'ρθει;
Από αύριο πάντως δεν εμφανίζεται κανένα δρομολόγιο της εταιρίας τουλάχιστον για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ίο. Καλά για Σίκινο κανείς τους δεν ενδιαφέρεται. Και η πολιτεία δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει τόσο καιρό πια τις προκηρύξεις για την άγονη;; τι περιμένει; ό,τι έγινε με τον μανούσο έγινε. Θα αφήσουν όλες τις άγονες χωρίς καράβια για τον μανούσο. Και δεν θα έπρεπε τέλος πάντων να τους βάζει όλους τους εφοπλιστές και να τους πει να κόψουν το κεφάλι τους και να βρόυν μόνοι τους ποιος θα πηγαίνει στην άγονη; τουλάχιστον 3 φορές την εβδομάδα στο κάθε νησί;
Σόρρυ παιδιά ίσως είμαι λίγο υπερβολικός αλλά από χθες που το έμαθα είμαι έξω φρενών

----------


## marsant

Δεν νομιζω να εχει κοψει(μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον) τα δρομολογια στη Σικινο το ΡΟΜΙΛΤΑ φιλε jvrou.Oλο το Σεπτεβρη τα βγαζει κανονικα τα δρομολογια του βαποριου.Μαλλον καποιο λαθος θα εχει κανει ο πρακτορας σου.Για αργοτερα παντως δεν ξερουμε τι θα γινει και αν θα ξαναπερασει για τα μερη σου.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jvrou

> Δεν νομιζω να εχει κοψει(μεχρι στιγμης τουλαχιστον) τα δρομολογια στη Σικινο το ΡΟΜΙΛΤΑ φιλε jvrou.Oλο το Σεπτεβρη τα βγαζει κανονικα τα δρομολογια του βαποριου.Μαλλον καποιο λαθος θα εχει κανει ο πρακτορας σου.Για αργοτερα παντως δεν ξερουμε τι θα γινει και αν θα ξαναπερασει για τα μερη σου..


πχ Το ais δείχνει το ρομίλντα στον Πειραιά. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να κάνει δρομολόγιο αυτήν την ώρα και να είναι περίπου στην Ίο. Αυτό γιατί συμβαίνει;;

----------


## jvrou

Πάντως φίλε μου marsant ύστερα από 4 μέρες ξαναεμφανίστηκαν δρομολόγια της ga ferries ηλεκτρονικά και έχεις δίκιο. Μόλις το κοίταξα και εγώ. Μέχρι πριν από 2 ώρες δεν έβγαινε τίποτα.

----------


## captain 83

Μήπως πάγωσαν οι διαπραγματεύσεις;

----------


## marsant

Με σκληρη γλωσσα για τον Αποστολο Βεντουρη μιλησε ο Αγουδημος στο Marinews.gr και οπως φαινεται εχει ξεσπασει μεγαλη κοντρα μεταξυ τους.Ο καπτα Μακης μιλαει και για τον Κεντερη που επεσε πανω στο Ροδανθη που του προκαλεσε σημαντικες ζημιες.Η συνεχεια εδω... http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5746

----------


## jvrou

> Με σκληρη γλωσσα για τον Αποστολο Βεντουρη μιλησε ο Αγουδημος στο Marinews.gr και οπως φαινεται εχει ξεσπασει μεγαλη κοντρα μεταξυ τους.Ο καπτα Μακης μιλαει και για τον Κεντερη που επεσε πανω στο Ροδανθη που του προκαλεσε σημαντικες ζημιες.Η συνεχεια εδω... http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5746


Ξέρει κανείς να μου πει εάν σε περίπτωση που ο Αγούδημος πάρει την άγονη με την Ga ferries εάν πουλήσει όλα τα καράβια του στον χ εφοπλιστή, αυτός ο χ μετά θα έχει την άγονη? ρωτάω γιατί εάν όντως βρίσκεται όπως ακούγεται σε διαπραγματεύσεις για να πουλήσει δεν είναι και τόσο λογικό να ασχολείται τόσο πολύ με τους διαγωνισμούς. Εκτός και αν για ακόμη μία φορά λέει πως πουλάει αλλά στο τέλος θα τα κρατήσει όλα.

----------


## Νaval22

> Oντως τοτε ηταν πραγματικα το κατι αλλο τα βαπορια της G.A FERRIES.Hταν η επανασταση,ντρεποσουν να πατησεις τα ποδια σου στις μοκετες των βαποριων του Αγουδημου.Για την ταχυτητα που λεει 23 μιλια ηταν για το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ το οποιο τοτε ειχε υπηρεσιακη 21 μιλια και αμα λαχει σε κοντρες πηγαινε 22+ μεχρι 23!Αλλα τωρα δυστηχως απο την πολυ καλη.......συντηρηση που εχει φαει η υπηρεσιακη του εχει πεσει στα....16Κριμα πραγματικα..


όμως στα φυλάδια δεν μιλάει μόνο για το ροδανθη λέει καθαρα τα πλοία της ga ferries ταξιδεύοντας με 23 μίλια καλύπτουν τα ταξίδια στο μισό χρόνο,εγώ απλά θα τοποθετούσα τη συγκεκριμένη παραπληροφόρηση στο πνεύμα της εποχής,τα πλοία του τότε ήταν καινούργια και έφεραν έναν προτώγνορο αέρα άρα αφού ο κόσμος τα έβλεπε σα κάτι πολύ καινούργιο και πολύτελες θα μπορούσε να πιστέψει πως ακόμα και η μιλένα πήγαινε 23 μίλια/ώρα

----------


## marsant

> όμως στα φυλάδια δεν μιλάει μόνο για το ροδανθη λέει καθαρα τα πλοία της ga ferries ταξιδεύοντας με 23 μίλια καλύπτουν τα ταξίδια στο μισό χρόνο,εγώ απλά θα τοποθετούσα τη συγκεκριμένη παραπληροφόρηση στο πνεύμα της εποχής,τα πλοία του τότε ήταν καινούργια και έφεραν έναν προτώγνορο αέρα άρα αφού ο κόσμος τα έβλεπε σα κάτι πολύ καινούργιο και πολύτελες θα μπορούσε να πιστέψει πως ακόμα και η μιλένα πήγαινε 23 μίλια/ώρα


 
Σωστα δεν λεει καποιο πλοιο αλλα απο τον τοτε στολο της εταιριας μονο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ειχε μεγιστη 23 μιλια,το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ-ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ειχαν 18,και το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ 20.Απλα χρησιμοποιησαν την μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα που ειχε το πλοιο τους  σαν γενικο χαρακτηρισμο ολου του στολου για καλυτερη διαφημηση.

----------


## marsant

Aλλη μια απαντηση στο προκλητικα λογια του κ.Βεντουρη εδωσε ο κ.Αγουδημος στο marinews.gr.H συνεχεια εδωhttp://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5804

----------


## sylver23

Αυτά προς το παρόν και θα λυπηθούμε πολύ εάν ξανασχοληθεί με πλοίο της εταιρείας μας και αναγκαστούμε να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα>.


αυτο μου κανει κατι σαν απειλη????

----------


## plori

ΚΡΙΜΑ για όλους τους εμπλεκομένους.

----------


## marsant

Ε εδω που τα λεμε παντως να μιλαει ο Βεντουρης για το Δημητρουλα τη στιγμη που εχει στην αγονη το Χοζοβιωτισσα και πιο πριν το Παναγια Τηνου ειναι πολυ προκλητικο.Το να μιλαγε η Βlue star Ferries να το δεχτω οχι ομως και ο Βεντουρης..........Για μενα καλα του τα ειπε ο Αγουδημος.

----------


## Νaval22

που μπορούμε να διαβασουμε αυτα που του ειπε ο Βεντουρης γιατι μόνο της απαντήσεις του Αγούδημου διαβάζουμε

----------


## marsant

> που μπορούμε να διαβασουμε αυτα που του ειπε ο Βεντουρης γιατι μόνο της απαντήσεις του Αγούδημου διαβάζουμε


εδω ειναι οσα λεει ο Βεντουρης για Σαος και Δημητρουλα.
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5801

----------


## sylver23

> Ε εδω που τα λεμε παντως να μιλαει ο Βεντουρης για το Δημητρουλα τη στιγμη που εχει στην αγονη το Χοζοβιωτισσα και πιο πριν το Παναγια Τηνου ειναι πολυ προκλητικο.Το να μιλαγε η Βlue star Ferries να το δεχτω οχι ομως και ο Βεντουρης..........Για μενα καλα του τα ειπε ο Αγουδημος.


δικιο εχεις αλλα και οι 2 ειναι για τα πανηγυρια,οποτε ας το βουλωσουν καλυτερΑ και οι 2

----------


## MYTILENE

Μια παροιμία λέει:Η καμήλα δε βλέπει τη δικιά της καμπούρα αλλά σχολιάζει τον άλλων :Wink:  :Wink: !!!Μήπως-λέω μήπως-τον βάζει κάποιος άλλος να μιλάει για τις άγονες :Wink:  :Wink: ???????

----------


## Leo

Πάντως φίλε MYTILENE, θέλω να τονίσω ότι όπως και οι άλλοι ΝΕΛίτες έτσι κι εσύ αντιμετωπίζετε τις εξελήξεις με υπομονή και αξιοπρέπεια, σχολιάζοντας μεν, προσεκτικά δέ. Προσωπικά μου αρέσει αυτό και είναι ωραίο. Ένας ξεφεύγει λίγο πότε πότε, αλλά μου έχει πεί κατ ιδίαν ότι έχει δεχθέι ότι κάτι θα αλλάξει. Δεν λέμε ονόματα ... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## jvrou

Ξέρει μήπως κάποιος ο προηγούμενος πλοίαρχος του Ρομίλντα κ. Ιωάννης Μάναλης σε ποιο καράβι βρίσκεται;

----------


## esperos

Ανήκει  εδώ  και  καιρό  στις  τάξεις  των  πλοηγών.

----------


## marsant

Νεες δηλωσεις εκανε σημερα ο Γ.Αγουδημος για τις επιδοτησεις αλλα και για τον Α.Βεντουρη.Η συνεχεια εδω..http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5863

----------


## manolis m.

Ap oti fenetai den exei kai adiko...

----------


## Panos80

Αν διαβασατε τις δηλωσεις που εκανε ο κ.Αγουδημος κανει λογο για ταχυτητες των πλοιων του Βεντουρη. Ας κοιταξει λιγο και τα δικα του που θελεις 6 ωρες με το ροδανθη απο παρο, οταν καποτε εκανε σχεδον 5, για να μη πω για τα "ταχυπλοα' νταλιανα και μιλενα.

----------


## marsant

Μιλαει για τις αγονες δεν μιλαει για τον στολο.Αναφερεται σε ταχυτητες πλοιων της αγονης.Το οποιο Χοζοβιοτισσα πηγαινε απο 11 μεχρι 12 μιλια...και παει να βγει ο Βεντουρης και μιλαει για ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΕΣ ελεος.....

----------


## dl.Ilias chief

> Αν διαβασατε τις δηλωσεις που εκανε ο κ.Αγουδημος κανει λογο για ταχυτητες των πλοιων του Βεντουρη. Ας κοιταξει λιγο και τα δικα του που θελεις 6 ωρες με το ροδανθη απο παρο, οταν καποτε εκανε σχεδον 5, για να μη πω για τα "ταχυπλοα' νταλιανα και μιλενα.


μπορεί ταχύπλοα, το νταλιανα και μιλένα να μην είναι αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι εχουν εξηπυρετήση εκατομμύρια κο΄σμο αυτά τα πλοία και πολλές οικογένειες εχουν φάει ψωμί, όπως η δικιά μου!Δεν τα δικαιολογώ αλλά ούτε τα κατηγορώ!

----------


## sunflower

Τι σχόλια θες δηλαδή? Οι εικόνες μιλανε από μόνες τους!!!! Υπάρχει δικαιολογία για τέτοια χάλια?  :Confused: 
Πριν από μερικά χρόνια που είχα ταξιδέψει με Αγούδιμο από Ηράκλειο.... είδα κάτα καινούριο..... την καμπίνα την έδιναν σκέτη! Χωρίς κλειδί!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## Haddock

Δεν θα αναφερθώ στις φωτογραφίες γιατί ο καθένας μας έχει δικαίωμα να εκφράζει την άποψη του. Αφήστε όμως κι αυτούς που δεν θέλουν ή δεν επιθυμούν να ταξιδέψουν με την Attica και την Sea Star. Καλό είναι να έχουμε επιλογές.

Ο κάθε ταξιδιώτης επιλέγει αναλόγως των επιθυμιών του. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επαναλαμβάνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Για ποιο λόγο να ρίχνουμε λάδι στη φωτιά με συγκεκριμένες εταιρείες. Μήπως δεν είδαμε τα *χάλια της* Blue Star???

----------


## Leo

> Mou stalthike ena email apo filiko mou proswpo kai eipa na anevasw...ta xalia auta! Oriste loipon....!!
> .................


Αυτό όπως και οι επόμενες δημοσιεύσεις σου φίλε manolis m, δεν ανάφέρουν πηγή της πληροφορίας, και το ότι έλαβες ένα e-mail δεν αποτελεί ελαφρυντικό άλλωθι της ευθύνης σου για το περιεχόμενο των φωτογραφιών που ανέβασες. Παρόλα αυτά, κι επειδή το περιεχόμενο των φωτογραφιών δεν αρμόζει με τον χαρακτήρα αυτού του φόρουμ, διεγράφησαν. Περισσότερες διευκρινίσεις σε ΠΜ.

----------


## milos express

ΒΑΣΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΩΝ  Η GA FERRIES ΘΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΛΗΞΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΛΑΝΕ

----------


## kastro

> ΒΑΣΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΩΝ Η GA FERRIES ΘΑ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ ΛΗΞΕΙ ΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΛΑΝΕ


Η GA ferries θα εξυπηρετήσει και τον νομό Λασιθίου;

----------


## captain 83

Και εκεί που είχαν περαστεί τα δρομολόγια του καπτα Μάκη στο σύστημα μέχρι τέλος του μήνα, εξαφανίστηκαν και έχει μέχρι τέλος της βδομάδας. Τι ετοιμάζει πάλι ο άρχοντας;

----------


## nickosps

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει στην ερώτηση: ποιοι είναι οι συγγενείς (γυναίκες) του καπτα Μάκη των οποίων τα ονόματα έχει δώσει στα βαπόρια του? Κάτι έχει πάρει τ' αφτί μου αλλά θέλω να μάθω από κάποιον που ξέρει σίγουρα...

----------


## sea_serenade

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ είναι η σύζυγος του Καπτά Μάκη
ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ & ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ είναι τα ονόματα απο τις τρείς κόρες του και το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ προκύπτει απο τα ΡΟδάνθη ΜΙΛένα ΝΤΑλιάνα.
Τέλος, στο RoRo ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ Α έδωσε το όνομα του μικρότερου γιού του.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα....!!!

----------


## nickosps

> ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ είναι η σύζυγος του Καπτά Μάκη
> ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ & ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ είναι τα ονόματα απο τις τρείς κόρες του και το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ προκύπτει απο τα ΡΟδάνθη ΜΙΛένα ΝΤΑλιάνα.
> Τέλος, στο RoRo ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ Α έδωσε το όνομα του μικρότερου γιού του.
> 
> Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα....!!!


Ωραίος φίλε μου Sea Serenade αν και με κάλυψες κατά 90% :Wink: ...To Μαρίνα από που βγαίνει?? Και κάτι άλλο: νομίζω ότι και Αλκμήνη έλεγαν την μητέρα του.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ναι, Αλκμήνη λέγανε τη μητέρα του. Τώρα ποιά είναι η Μαρίνα, δεν ξέρω.... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nickosps

> Ναι, Αλκμήνη λέγανε τη μητέρα του. Τώρα ποιά είναι η Μαρίνα, δεν ξέρω....


Χεχε εντάξει φίλε μου, ευχαριστώ πολυ πάντως... Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## sylver23

η jetferry τι του ηταν???  :Razz:  :Razz: κουτσομπολιδεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

> η jetferry τι του ηταν??? κουτσομπολιδεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Η γκόμενά του!!!! :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Έχει κάτι αποριές ο κόσμος ρε παιδί μου άλλο πράμα

----------


## Νaval22

Μαρίνα είναι το δεύτερο όνομα της Ροδάνθης συζύγου του καπέταν Τρομάρα.όπως καταλαβαίνουμε δλδ τρια πλοία της εταιρείας είναι αφιερωμένα στο ίδιο πρόσωπο

----------


## nickosps

> Η γκόμενά του!!!!!!!Έχει κάτι αποριές ο κόσμος ρε παιδί μου άλλο πράμα


Κοίταξε να δεις αγαπητέ φίλε mytilene....Όταν οι άλλες εταιρείες έχουν πχ: αρχαία πρόσωπα,μέρη της Κρήτης (ΑΝΕΚ, ΜΙΝΟΑΝ), νησιά (HSW, BLUE STAR) ή διακεκριμένες προσωπικότητες της Λέσβου (NEL), ψάχνεις να βρεις από που μπορεί να προήλθαν αυτά τα ονόματα...Γι' αυτό ρώτησα...

----------


## MYTILENE

> Κοίταξε να δεις αγαπητέ φίλε mytilene....Όταν οι άλλες εταιρείες έχουν πχ: αρχαία πρόσωπα,μέρη της Κρήτης (ΑΝΕΚ, ΜΙΝΟΑΝ), νησιά (HSW, BLUE STAR) ή διακεκριμένες προσωπικότητες της Λέσβου (NEL), ψάχνεις να βρεις από που μπορεί να προήλθαν αυτά τα ονόματα...Γι' αυτό ρώτησα...


Όχι μη μου κάνεις μούτρα τώρα,πλακίτσα έκανα μη το πάρεις προσωπικά :Razz: !!!Την συγνώμη μου αν σε έθιξα:razz: :Wink: !!!!ΜΥΤILENE

----------


## nickosps

> Όχι μη μου κάνεις μούτρα τώρα,πλακίτσα έκανα μη το πάρεις προσωπικά!!!Την συγνώμη μου αν σε έθιξα:razz:!!!!ΜΥΤILENE


OK no problem, άλλωστε όλοι μας έχουμε απορίες που και που... :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

Παίδες ξεχάσατε το ασχημόπαπο... Την ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ... Εγώ δεν ξέρω τα οικογενειακά του για να πώ και από που προήλθε αυτό το όναμο!!!

----------


## sylver23

μπας και ειναι η πεθερα του????

----------


## sea_serenade

Δεύτερη ξαδέρφη του λέω εγώ. Οι μανάδες τους, δύο αδερφών παιδιά.........αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Ανθή Μαρίνα είναι το κανονικό όνομα της κας. Ροδάνθης

----------


## eliasaslan

Δεν έφυγε το Νταλιάνα σήμερα για Δωδεκάνησα. Ξέρουμε το λόγο??

----------


## despo

Είναι μπλοκαρισμένο απο την Π.Ν.Ο. οπως και το Σαρδηνία Βέρα.

----------


## hayabusa

για ποιό λόγο;

----------


## Ellinis

Από όσο έχω ακούσει για οφειλές στα πληρώματα.

----------


## milos express

peiraias 2008 003.jpg

peiraias 2008 007.jpg

peiraias 2008 008.jpg

peiraias 2008 009.jpg
αφιερωμενες στο φιλο fountaristos kai stin korakla toy kai na toy zisi kai stous plori,sorokxo,vortigern,roi

----------


## STRATHGOS

poili orees i foto!!
 edo kai 30 xronia fotografizoume kai ξanafotografizoume ta idia ploia !!! na do pote ua kanei tis nees alages mia tin poulai mia perni nea ploia eleosssssssssss

----------


## hsw

το καλοκαίρι είχα διαβάσει στην Καθημερινή για πώληση της εταιρίας με τα υπαρχοντα πλοία (εκτός Jet Ferry) το χειμώνα ... 

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_277752
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_277878
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_278340

----------


## jvrou

> το καλοκαίρι είχα διαβάσει στην Καθημερινή για πώληση της εταιρίας με τα υπαρχοντα πλοία (εκτός Jet Ferry) το χειμώνα ... 
> 
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_277752
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_277878
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...07/2008_278340


Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια ακούγεται αυτό???

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Το "Ανθη Μαρινα" ειναι 31 ετων αλλα ποιο ειναι το οριο ηλικιας πλοιων ;

35 ετων ;

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το "Ανθη Μαρινα" ειναι 31 ετων αλλα ποιο ειναι το οριο ηλικιας πλοιων ;
> 
> 35 ετων ;


Δεν υπαρχει όριο πλέον Μιχάλη!Αν υπήρχε πολλά που ταξιδεύουν τωρα δε θα πρεπε να ταξιδεύουν!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Προφανως καταργηθηκε το οριο ηλικιας.
Ευχαριστω   :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

εδω και λιγα χρονια..... :Razz:

----------


## Νaval22

> Προφανως καταργηθηκε το οριο ηλικιας.
> Ευχαριστω


καταργήθηκε με τη προυπόθεση την εναρμόνιση στο stockholm agreement μέχρι το 2010

----------


## MYTILENE

Στο φίλο marsant που γουστάρει GA :Razz:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
GA2 opk.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

H Ροδάνθη έχει μια ελαφρά κλίση προς τα δεξιά (όπως την βλέπουμε) ή είναι ιδέα μου ;

----------


## marsant

Να σαι καλα αρχοντα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## moutsokwstas

εισβολη στα γραφεια της εταιριας σημερα απο εργαζομενους που διεκδικουν τα δεδουλευμενα τους. ο καπεταν μακης ελειπε, αντ αυτου τους υποδεχτηκε ο αρχιπλοιαρχος της εταιριας.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> εισβολη στα γραφεια της εταιριας σημερα απο εργαζομενους που διεκδικουν τα δεδουλευμενα τους. ο καπεταν μακης ελειπε, αντ αυτου τους υποδεχτηκε ο αρχιπλοιαρχος της εταιριας.


Ti den exei leuta o kirios agoudimos xi xi 
xalase o kosmos . . . :Very Happy:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Αφου το μονο που μας εχει μεινει ειναι το χιουμορ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO0JO...eature=related

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αφου το μονο που μας εχει μεινει ειναι το χιουμορ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO0JO...eature=related


DEN TO PISTEVO APISTEUTO!! XI XI XI ARAGES POIOS EINAI O DIMIOURGOS !!XI XI  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## eliasaslan

Φίλε μου πραγματικά άπαιχτο το βιντεάκι!! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## sylver23

χωρις τον ηχο ωραιο ειναι. :Razz:  :Razz: σορυ αλλα δεν μαρεσουν αυτα που λεει

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να σπας πλακα για να βγαζεις χρηματα οπως και ο <δημοσιογραφος> του σκαι, στην πλατη μιας εργαζομενης η οποια ,εκτος του οτι την γνωριζω,τα καταφερε πολυ καλα, σε αντιθετη ομως περιπτωση που εκανε λαθη τι επιπτωσεις θα μπορουσε να ειχε στην εργασια της?Μαλλον κακη!Οποτε σκαι μου φαουλ!

----------


## Haddock

Δημοσιογραφικές τρολιές που το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να γελοιοποιήσουν τους εαυτούς τους... Time to move on...

----------


## vinman

Σλόγκαν απο μπροσούρα της εταιρειας του 2001...:shock: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29869

----------


## Enalia

> Αφου το μονο που μας εχει μεινει ειναι το χιουμορ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO0JO...eature=related






> Δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να σπας πλακα για να βγαζεις χρηματα οπως και ο <δημοσιογραφος> του σκαι, στην πλατη μιας εργαζομενης η οποια ,εκτος του οτι την γνωριζω,τα καταφερε πολυ καλα, σε αντιθετη ομως περιπτωση που εκανε λαθη τι επιπτωσεις θα μπορουσε να ειχε στην εργασια της?Μαλλον κακη!Οποτε σκαι μου φαουλ!


Aχ βρε Σισσάκι μου, τι σου μελλε να πάθεις από τον συφοριασμένο σκα(ϊ)σμένο δήθεν δημοσιγράφο. Λίγα είπες. Δεν σου φτάνει η τρεχάλα πάνω κάτω και η πίεση της δουλειάς να έχεις να αντιμετωπίζεις και τον κάθε μουρόχαυλο  :Mad:

----------


## jvrou

Πάντως έχει μια πλάκα το φυλλάδιο.. Αν το θες να γίνεις εριστικός μπορείς να πεις ότι πως όταν η ga έρχεται οι άλλοι έχουν πάει και έχουν έρθει. Γι'αυτό τώρα πηγαίνουν...

----------


## captain 83

> ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΠΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΦΕΤΟΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ. ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΘΗΚΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ. ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ "ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ" Η "ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΗ Ο ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ"


Όπως έγραψε ο φίλος NAXOS σε άλλο trhead, νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι και η πολιτική της εταιρείας. Πάμε εκεί που δεν πάει κανένας και με το ανάλογο αντίτιμο. Όσο και να είμαι fun των πλοίων του καπτα Μάκη, κάπου έχει καταντήσει κουραστικό το όλο θέμα. Ενώ ορισμένα από τα πλοία του είναι καλοστεκούμενα, παρά τα χρόνια τους, η μη τήρηση των δρομολογίων και η χαμηλή ταχύτητα καταστρέφει το όποιο image της ετιαρείας.

----------


## mike_rodos

Μετά από 13 μέρες έρχετε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου πλοίο της GA FERRIES (ΜΑΡΙΝΑ) από Πειραιά εκτελόντας την επιδοτούμενη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Πάτμος - Λειψοί - Λέρος - Κάλυμνος - Κώς - Σύμη - Ρόδος, μην έχουν και παράπονο οι νησιώτες των μικρών νησιών (Σύμη - Λειψοί). Η επιδοτούμενη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Θήρα - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Χάλκη - Ρόδος, ούτε λόγος να γίνεται, έχουμε ξεχάσει πότε είχε γίνει το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο, όσο για την γραμμή μέσω Κρήτης μετά το κενό 7 έως 14 Μαρτίου βλέπουμε ότι εκτελείτε κανονικά με κάποιες μικροκαθυστερήσεις, αλλά παρά τίποτα.. κάτι είναι και αυτό.!!!

----------


## fourtounakis

Proswpika,to milena isoutai me tipota.Paidia autoi oi anthrwpoi stin Karpatho-Kaso k emeis pou den theloume na dinoume 130 euro gia na pame aeroporikws stin kriti den exoume psixi?eleos pia.Den mporw na fantastw poio apo ola einai to xeirotero.To milena tou Agoudimou en etei 2009 i to ierapetra tou Lelaki en etei 1989?

----------


## Vortigern

> Proswpika,to milena isoutai me tipota.Paidia autoi oi anthrwpoi stin Karpatho-Kaso k emeis pou den theloume na dinoume 130 euro gia na pame aeroporikws stin kriti den exoume psixi?eleos pia.Den mporw na fantastw poio apo ola einai to xeirotero.To milena tou Agoudimou en etei 2009 i to ierapetra tou Lelaki en etei 1989?


Θες να πεις οτι σε χαλουσε το Ιεραπετρα οσο ηταν στην γραμμη της Κασου-Καρπαθου?

----------


## fourtounakis

M'aresei pou to tonisa kiolas.Oxi to Ierapetra tis Lane alla tou lelaki file vortigern.na diabazoume ligo prin grafoume.

----------


## Vortigern

> M'aresei pou to tonisa kiolas.Oxi to Ierapetra tis Lane alla tou lelaki file vortigern.na diabazoume ligo prin grafoume.


Kαλα ντε μην αρπαζεσαι δν σε εβρισα κιολας....καλα να περνας

----------


## fourtounakis

sygnwmi file mou :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vortigern

> sygnwmi file mou


Kαι εγω ζητω συγνωμμη..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## fourtounakis

pou mas exoun ftasei na trogwmaste metaksi mas....

----------


## marsant

Παιδια πολλοι εχετε ξεχασει οτι η αναθεση που ειχε η G.A Ferries στη γραμμη Κασου-Καρπαθου εχει τελιωσει εδω και περιπου ενα μηνα.Διαβαζω  σχολια του στυλ οποτε θυμηθει περναει κτλ.Κανετε πολυ μεγαλο λαθος!Η αναθεση ηταν μεχρι αρχες Φεβρουαριου, για αυτο και δεν υπαρχει κατι σταθερο και τρεχει το Υπουργειο να βρει καραβι καθε φορα να πραγματοποιησει εστω και ενα δρομολογιο.

----------


## dimitris

O καπτά Μάκης έδεσε τα πλοία του επικαλούμενος το χρέος του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας προ την εταιρεία...

πηγη:marinews.gr

----------


## fotini86

Μήπως και ο Cpt. Μάκης ακολουθεί την πολιτική του κ. Μανούση;;;

----------


## CAPTA DIMOS

> Μήπως και ο Cpt. Μάκης ακολουθεί την πολιτική του κ. Μανούση;;;


 Αγαπητοί φίλοι θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω ως πελάτης και ως χρήστης των ακτοπλοϊκών γραμμών του Αιγαίου -νησιώτης μόνιμος κάτοικος γαρ.
Όλο το χειμώνα τις νύχτες , βλέποντας το marinetraffic, τα μόνα καράβια που διέσχιζαν το Αιγαίο ήταν τα παραπάνω άγονα. Ειλικρινά συγκινητικό ήταν να βλέπεις τα Ρομίλντα, Νταλιάνα κλπ να πιάνουν σε Κίμωλο, Φολέγανδρο, Ανάφη και όλα τα ξεχασμένα νησιά. Πού ήταν τα σύγχρονα;
Πού ήταν τα γρήγορα τα οποία τα καλοκαίρια μεταφέρουν τους έρμους τους τουρίστες και αν ξεγελαστεί κανείς - διότι δεν ξέρει - και ζητήσει πρώτη θέση θα πληρώσει για Μύκονο 95 € πιθανόν πιό ακριβά από αεροπλάνο! 
     Επιτέλους τι καράβια πρέπει να υπάρχουν για να κάνουν 250 μίλια με πενήντα επιβάτες; Και αν είναι αλήθεια ότι τους χρωστάει το κράτος ποιά είναι η δικαιολογία; Και ποιά είναι η εναλλακτική λύση; Εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης ; Κρατικά καράβια; Ας γελάσομε και ας κλάψομε. 
    Ερώτηση: Πόσο έπεσαν τα ναύλα τώρα που ξαναφθήνηναν τα καύσιμα;

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω ως πελάτης και ως χρήστης των ακτοπλοϊκών γραμμών του Αιγαίου -νησιώτης μόνιμος κάτοικος γαρ.
> Όλο το χειμώνα τις νύχτες , βλέποντας το marinetraffic, τα μόνα καράβια που διέσχιζαν το Αιγαίο ήταν τα παραπάνω άγονα. Ειλικρινά συγκινητικό ήταν να βλέπεις τα Ρομίλντα, Νταλιάνα κλπ να πιάνουν σε Κίμωλο, Φολέγανδρο, Ανάφη και όλα τα ξεχασμένα νησιά. Πού ήταν τα σύγχρονα;
> Πού ήταν τα γρήγορα τα οποία τα καλοκαίρια μεταφέρουν τους έρμους τους τουρίστες και αν ξεγελαστεί κανείς - διότι δεν ξέρει - και ζητήσει πρώτη θέση θα πληρώσει για Μύκονο 95 € πιθανόν πιό ακριβά από αεροπλάνο! 
> Επιτέλους τι καράβια πρέπει να υπάρχουν για να κάνουν 250 μίλια με πενήντα επιβάτες; Και αν είναι αλήθεια ότι τους χρωστάει το κράτος ποιά είναι η δικαιολογία; Και ποιά είναι η εναλλακτική λύση; Εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης ; Κρατικά καράβια; Ας γελάσομε και ας κλάψομε. 
> Ερώτηση: Πόσο έπεσαν τα ναύλα τώρα που ξαναφθήνηναν τα καύσιμα;


πεστα χρυσοστομε capta dimos!!!

----------


## nkr

Εχει μειωσει τα δρομολογια η G.A FERRIES η μου φιανεται?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Εχει μειωσει τα δρομολογια η G.A FERRIES η μου φιανεται?


 αφου της χρωστανε τοσα εκατομυρια λογικο ειναι..

----------


## moutsokwstas

δυστυχως εχουμε μαθει ολα να τα περιμενουμε απο το κρατος, με το παραμικρο αμεσως την εχουμε την δικαιολογια. κι αλλου οφειλει χρηματα το κρατος, αλλα δεν σταματησαν τα παντα....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> δυστυχως εχουμε μαθει ολα να τα περιμενουμε απο το κρατος, με το παραμικρο αμεσως την εχουμε την δικαιολογια. κι αλλου οφειλει χρηματα το κρατος, αλλα δεν σταματησαν τα παντα....


 8.000.000 ευρω ειναι αυτα φιλε!

----------


## marsant

Εδω θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου φιλε moutsokwsta,γιατι δεν μπορει να βγει μια εταιρια με τις αγονες και οταν μαλιστα δεν πληρωνεται τα προβλεπομενα γιατι να την κανει?Με τι θα βγει?Με τους 50 επιβατες?Αλλωστε ειναι ο μονος που εδω και 2 δεκαετιες στηριζει τα νησια αυτα.Δεν πρεπει η μπαλα να τα παιρνει ολα, η προσφορα της G.A. ferries στα αγονα νησια ειναι πολυ μεγαλη.Τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα τα τελευταια χρονια για τις ακτοπλοικες, καθως πρεπει τα πετρελαια να πληρωνονται cash,τα φορτηγα πλεων πληρωνουν με 6 μηνες δοσεις και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν βγαινει μια εταιρια οταν μαλιστα δεν εχει και τα εσοδα που θα επρεπε.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Εδω θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου φιλε moutsokwsta,γιατι δεν μπορει να βγει μια εταιρια με τις αγονες και οταν μαλιστα δεν πληρωνεται τα προβλεπομενα γιατι να την κανει?Με τι θα βγει?Με τους 50 επιβατες?Αλλωστε ειναι ο μονος που εδω και 2 δεκαετιες στηριζει τα νησια αυτα.Δεν πρεπει η μπαλα να τα παιρνει ολα, η προσφορα της G.A. ferries στα αγονα νησια ειναι πολυ μεγαλη.Τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα τα τελευταια χρονια για τις ακτοπλοικες, καθως πρεπει τα πετρελαια να πληρωνονται cash,τα φορτηγα πλεων πληρωνουν με 6 μηνες δοσεις και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν βγαινει μια εταιρια οταν μαλιστα δεν εχει και τα εσοδα που θα επρεπε.


Ας τα βάλει σε γραμμές φιλέτα οπότε (Ηράκλειο πχ) , χωρίς επιδοτήσεις να δούμε αν τα προτειμάει ο επιβάτης!

----------


## marsant

> Ας τα βάλει σε γραμμές φιλέτα οπότε (Ηράκλειο πχ) , χωρίς επιδοτήσεις να δούμε αν τα προτειμάει ο επιβάτης!


Μην μπλεκουμε τα πραγματα με αλλες καταστασεις.Σαφως ειναι πολλα επιπεδα πιο κατω απο πολλες εταιριες αλλα εδω μιλαμε για αγονη και μιλαμε για ενα ποσο της ταξης των 9.000.000ε οφειλωμενο, που και εμεις να ειμασταν στη θεση του δεν νομιζω να βαζαμε τα καραβια να ταξιδευαν για την ψυχη της μανας μας....

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Εδω θα διαφωνησω μαζι σου φιλε moutsokwsta,γιατι δεν μπορει να βγει μια εταιρια με τις αγονες και οταν μαλιστα δεν πληρωνεται τα προβλεπομενα γιατι να την κανει?Με τι θα βγει?Με τους 50 επιβατες?Αλλωστε ειναι ο μονος που εδω και 2 δεκαετιες στηριζει τα νησια αυτα.Δεν πρεπει η μπαλα να τα παιρνει ολα, η προσφορα της G.A. ferries στα αγονα νησια ειναι πολυ μεγαλη.Τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα τα τελευταια χρονια για τις ακτοπλοικες, καθως πρεπει τα πετρελαια να πληρωνονται cash,τα φορτηγα πλεων πληρωνουν με 6 μηνες δοσεις και οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν βγαινει μια εταιρια οταν μαλιστα δεν εχει και τα εσοδα που θα επρεπε.


 κι επειδη η μπαλα δεν πρεπει να τα παιρνει ολα, αλλα θα πρεπει να τα λεμε κι ολα, να σου θυμισω οτι οι τιμες των εισιτηριων για δωδεκανησα ηταν παραπλησιες με του ανταγωνιστη για να μην πω κι ελαφρα προς τα πανω συκγριτικα παντα. τωρα που της πηρε το ψωμι η ανταγωνιστρια εταιρια και δεν αναφερομαι στην αγονη, τηρειται σιγη ιχθυος. αν η καθε εταιρια στηριζεται στην επιδοτηση και μονο, αλοιμονο μας. αν αυριο το πρωι με εντολη ανωθεν μπει μαχαιρι, τι θα κανουν?

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Μην μπλεκουμε τα πραγματα με αλλες καταστασεις.Σαφως ειναι πολλα επιπεδα πιο κατω απο πολλες εταιριες αλλα εδω μιλαμε για αγονη και μιλαμε για ενα ποσο της ταξης των 9.000.000ε οφειλωμενο, που και εμεις να ειμασταν στη θεση του δεν νομιζω να βαζαμε τα καραβια να ταξιδευαν για την ψυχη της μανας μας....


 σαφως και δεν θα ταξιδευαν, αλλα  και καποιες ψυχες ταξιδευουν με αυτα και καποιες αλλες κανουν μερες να τα δουν! μηπως και για να αλλαχτουν αυτα τα υπερηλικα πλοια, θα πρεπει να δοθει επιδοτηση απο το κρατος?

----------


## fotini86

Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο εγώ; Αφού το κράτος χρωστάει τόσα χρήματα στην εταιρεία και φυσικά χωρίς χρηματοδότηση το λειτουργικό κόστος των πλοίων υπερβαίνει το κέρδος ή απλά τα καθαρά έσοδα γιατί συνεχίζουν να δηλώνουν μέρος στους διαγωνισμούς άγονων γραμμών;

----------


## mike_rodos

> Μην μπλεκουμε τα πραγματα με αλλες καταστασεις.Σαφως ειναι πολλα επιπεδα πιο κατω απο πολλες εταιριες αλλα εδω μιλαμε για αγονη και μιλαμε για ενα ποσο της ταξης των 9.000.000ε οφειλωμενο, που και εμεις να ειμασταν στη θεση του δεν νομιζω να βαζαμε τα καραβια να ταξιδευαν για την ψυχη της μανας μας....


Ωραία ας τα πάρουμε έτσι όπως τα λες.. και η BLUE STAR FERRIES με τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ κάνει άγονη γραμμή στα Δωδεκάνησα, αλλά ποτέ δεν σταμάτησε το πλοίο, ούτε για οφειλώμενα, ούτε για τίποτα και το πλοίο είναι πολλές φορές ανώτερο... και η DODEKANISOS SEA WAYS το ίδιο, και η ΑΝΕΣ με τον ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ το ίδιο... Χθές είδαμε και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ στην παρθενική του εμφάνιση σε γραμμή που είχε η GA FERRIES, καμία καθυστέρηση και το πλοίο πήγαινε με αξιοπρεπέστατη ταχύτητα (18,5-19,5 Knots), τέτοια καράβια θέλουμε εμείς οι Δωδεκανήσιοι στις γραμμές μας, με συνέπεια και σοβαρότητα!!!

----------


## marsant

> αν η καθε εταιρια στηριζεται στην επιδοτηση και μονο, αλοιμονο μας.αν αυριο το πρωι με εντολη ανωθεν μπει μαχαιρι, τι θα κανουν?


Αυτο ειναι προβλημα του Αγουδημου το τι θα κανει με το στολο του, αυτο δεν σημαινει  ομως οτι επιεδη η εταιρια περναει την παρακμη της οτι δεν πρεπει να παρει τα οφειλωμενα της...Μην ξεχναμε οτι υπαρχουν οικεγενειες που ζουν απο τα πλοια και ειναι κριμα πραγματικα να περνανε τετοιες στιγμες, και το χειροτερο να μην νοιαζει και το κρατος.Οσο για τις τιμες σιγουρα καπου ειναι πιο ακριβη η G.A Ferries και αλλου πιο φτηνη, αυτο δεν μου λεει κατι.Σε εμας εδω στην Σαντορινη η Blue Star Ferries ειναι χειρουργιο και σαφως πιο ακριβη σε ολα απο τον ανταγωνισμο αλλα εμεις προτιμαμε αυτη.Απλα ο καθενας κανει την επιλογη του.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο εγώ; Αφού το κράτος χρωστάει τόσα χρήματα στην εταιρεία και φυσικά χωρίς χρηματοδότηση το λειτουργικό κόστος των πλοίων υπερβαίνει το κέρδος ή απλά τα καθαρά έσοδα γιατί συνεχίζουν να δηλώνουν μέρος στους διαγωνισμούς άγονων γραμμών;


 δηλωνουν μπας και παρουν τωρα τιποτα,αλλιως σιγα μην ξαναμπουν σε γραμμη με τοσα χρεη.

----------


## marsant

> Ωραία ας τα πάρουμε έτσι όπως τα λες.. και η BLUE STAR FERRIES με τον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ κάνει άγονη γραμμή στα Δωδεκάνησα, αλλά ποτέ δεν σταμάτησε το πλοίο, ούτε για οφειλώμενα, ούτε για τίποτα και το πλοίο είναι πολλές φορές ανώτερο... και η DODEKANISOS SEA WAYS το ίδιο, και η ΑΝΕΣ με τον ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ το ίδιο... Χθές είδαμε και το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ στην παρθενική του εμφάνιση σε γραμμή που είχε η GA FERRIES, καμία καθυστέρηση και το πλοίο πήγαινε με αξιοπρεπέστατη ταχύτητα (18,5-19,5 Knots), τέτοια καράβια θέλουμε εμείς οι Δωδεκανήσιοι στις γραμμές μας, με συνέπεια και σοβαρότητα!!!


 
Δεν θα σχολιασω καν γιατι Blue Star γιατι δεν εχει κλεισει ακομα 10 ετια σαν εταιρια.... και δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο κανει και αγονη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Ασε που δεν τις χρωστανε τπτ.Απο εκει και περα μια και θελεις ονομαστικα εταιρια για πες μου γιατι παρατησε η ΛΑΝΕ τον Σεπτεβριο τα νησια στα καλα καθουμενα και ηθελε ακομα 2 μηνες να ληξει η αναθεση της?Τωρα για ΠΡΩΤΕΥΕΣ και τα αλλα πλοια που ποιανουν 2-3 λιμανια γυρω απο τη Ροδο ας το αφησουμε καλυτερα.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δεν θα σχολιασω καν γιατι Blue Star γιατι δεν εχει κλεισει ακομα 10 ετια σαν εταιρια.... και δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο κανει και αγονη.Ασε που δεν τις χρωστανε τπτ.Απο εκει και περα μια και θελεις ονομαστικα εταιρια για πες μου γιατι παρατησε η ΛΑΝΕ τον Σεπτεβριο τα νησια στα καλα καθουμενα και ηθελε ακομα 2 μηνες να ληξει η αναθεση της?Τωρα για ΠΡΩΤΕΥΕΣ και τα αλλα πλοια που ποιανουν 2-3 λιμανια γυρω απο τη Ροδο ας το αφησουμε καλυτερα.


Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσε καλά αλλά έκαναν επίσχεση εργασίας οι ναυτικοί της, γιατί ζητούσαν επίδομα για τις άγονες γραμμές που είχαν τα πλοία της εταιρείας... 12 χρόνια ήταν τα καράβια στις εν λόγω άγονες γραμμές.. και πάλι άγονες πέρνουν... Κορνάρος Κύθηρα και Ιεράπετρα λογικά στα παλιά του λιμέρια... Φεύγουμε όμως από το θέμα...

----------


## marsant

> Δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσε καλά αλλά έκαναν επίσχεση εργασίας οι ναυτικοί της, γιατί ζητούσαν επίδομα για τις άγωνες γραμμές που είχαν τα πλοία της εταιρείας... 12 χρόνια ήταν τα καράβια στις εν λόγω άγωνες γραμμές.. και πάλι άγωνες πέρνουν... Κορνάρος Κύθηρα και Ιεράπετρα λογικά στα παλιά του λιμέρια... Φεύγουμε όμως από το θέμα...


 
Ναι αλλα και τοτε τα νησια την πληρωσαν την νυφη οπως εγινε και με τον Αγουδημο.Τελος παντων επειδη ο καθενας μας λεει το μακρυ του και το κοντο του ας σταματησουμε εδω γιατι ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα.

----------


## fotini86

Σε νέες δηλώσεις προέβει ο Cpt. Makis σύμφωνα με αυτό http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7901 Μάλλον θα κάνει και μια ακόμα πιο αποκαλυπτική....¶λλωστε ποτέ δεν δίστασε να τα βάλει με τους αρμόδιους...

Τελικά μιλάμε για 8 ή 9 εκ.;

----------


## nkr

Αυτα τα εννεα η οκτω εκ.ποιος του τα χρωσταει?

----------


## marsant

Τα 9εκ τα χρωσταει το κρατος για τις αγονες που ειχε κανει η εταιρια.

----------


## moutsokwstas

η εταιρια ειναι ανεπιθυμητη για τους κατοικους της καρπαθου, καποια πραγματα ειναι υπερανω χρηματων και σκοπιμοτητων.

----------


## MILTIADIS

εδωσε τελικα ο μακης σημερα την προγραματισμενη συνεντευξη τυπου για τα χρεη προς την εταιρεια?

----------


## marsant

Eνα ασχημο γεγονος εγινε με τον καπτα Μακη κατα πολλους αρχοντα Γ.Αγουδημο καθως συφωνα με την ιστιοσελιδα του ΣΚΑΙ πηγε να αυτοκτονησει:sad:.Πραγματικα πολυ λυπηρο γεγονος που δειχνει την τρελα του και την αρρωστια του για τα βαπορια και την θαλλασσα, καθως βλεπει το ιστορικο σινιαλο να φτανει στο τελος του..Περαστικα του, και μακαρι να γυρισει πισω δυνατος.Η ειδηση http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=116604

----------


## fotini86

Πάρα πολύ δυσάρεστα νέα για τον κ. Αγούδημο... Μάλλον ο διαγωνισμός ήταν η τελευταία του ελπίδα...

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα ρωτήσω κάτι απ τους ειδήμονες της G.A? (marsant για σενα παέι αυτό.. :Smile: )
Γιατί ο Αγούδημος δεν χρησιμοποιεί Ροδανθη Ανθη μαρίνα και Δημητρούλα σε μη επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια?Τα πλοία αυτά βαστάνε ακόμα και μπορούν να αναπτυξουν ταχύτητες!Γιατί δεν έβαζε ένα Χιο Μυτιλήνη πχ?Τι καλύτερο έχουν τα υπάρχοντα πλοία στη γραμμή???

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Eνα ασχημο γεγονος εγινε με τον καπτα Μακη κατα πολλους αρχοντα Γ.Αγουδημο καθως συφωνα με την ιστιοσελιδα του ΣΚΑΙ πηγε να αυτοκτονησει:sad:.Πραγματικα πολυ λυπηρο γεγονος που δειχνει την τρελα του και την αρρωστια του για τα βαπορια και την θαλλασσα, καθως βλεπει το ιστορικο σινιαλο να φτανει στο τελος του..Περαστικα του, και μακαρι να γυρισει πισω δυνατος.Η ειδηση http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=116604


 οχι ρε παιδια!!αμαρτια..και απ οτι διαβασα ακομα δεν εχει σταθεροποιηθει η υγεια του..και παρα τις δυσκολιες δεν εχει απολυσει ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΝ εργαζομενο..που αν ηταν κανενας απο ολους αυτους τους μανατζερ που παριστανουν τους εφοπλιστες στη θεση του θα τους ειχε διωξει ολους θα ειχε πουλησει και τα πλοια και μην τον ειδατε μετα..ολοψυχα περαστικα ευχομαι!

----------


## prutanis

Παιδια δεν θα σχολιασω για τα πλοια του και τις γραμμες πανω απ ολα ειναι ανθρωπος και νομιζω δεν θα διαφωνησει κανεις μαζι μου ας ευχηθουμε ολοι να ειναι καλα και να το ξεπερασει συντομα!

----------


## marsant

> Nα ρωτήσω κάτι απ τους ειδήμονες της G.A? (marsant για σενα παέι αυτό..)
> Γιατί ο Αγούδημος δεν χρησιμοποιεί Ροδανθη Ανθη μαρίνα και Δημητρούλα σε μη επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγια?Τα πλοία αυτά βαστάνε ακόμα και μπορούν να αναπτυξουν ταχύτητες!Γιατί δεν έβαζε ένα Χιο Μυτιλήνη πχ?Τι καλύτερο έχουν τα υπάρχοντα πλοία στη γραμμή???


Φιλε speedkiller αμα δεις το δημοσιευμα λεει και για τον Νηογνωμονα και οτι δεν μπορουν καν να ταξιδεψουν.Ηταν που ηταν η κατασταση βαρια εγινε ακομα....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φιλε speedkiller αμα δεις το δημοσιευμα λεει και για τον Νηογνωμονα και οτι δεν μπορουν καν να ταξιδεψουν.Ηταν που ηταν η κατασταση βαρια εγινε ακομα....


To ειδα!Δεν αναφερόμουν στην παρούσα χρονική στιγμή!Γενικότερα μιλούσα!Ακόμα δεν τον έχουν πληρώσει για τις άγονες???Εννοείται πως να γίνει καλά ο άνθρωπος!!!!!!Προς θεού...

----------


## marsant

> To ειδα!Δεν αναφερόμουν στην παρούσα χρονική στιγμή!Γενικότερα μιλούσα!Ακόμα δεν τον έχουν πληρώσει για τις άγονες???Εννοείται πως να γίνει καλά ο άνθρωπος!!!!!!Προς θεού...


 
Ο καπτα Μακης ηξερε,λογικα θα νομιζε οτι θα ειχε περισσοτερο κερδος η εταιρια του με τις αγονες, αλλα τελικα εχει μενει απο το κρατος χρεως στα 9.000.000ε

----------


## yannisa340

Έγραψε ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος στη ζούγκλα ότι έκανε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας ο εφοπλιστής με χάπια .

----------


## cpt babis

Ολοψυχα περαστηκα ευχομαι και συντομη επιστροφη.

----------


## Νaval22

από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη ακούς πράγματα και τρελένεσαι τι να πώ ρε γαμώτο,κρίμα.. :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

Σαν να τα λεει διαφορετικα η ναυτεμπορικη

   Με πόνους στο στομάχι μεταφέρθηκε αργά σήμερα το βράδυ στο νοσοκομείο της Βούλας ο ακτοπλόος εφοπλιστής Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος.
 Μετά την διαπίστωση ότι οι πόνοι ήταν ισχυροί οι συγγενείς του αποφάσισαν να τον μεταφέρουν από το σπίτι του στο Λαγονήσι στο νοσοκομείο. Οι γιατροί αφού προέβησαν στις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις διέγνωσαν ότι ο 70χρονος εφοπλιστής είχε υποστεί φαρμακευτική δηλητηρίαση.
 Ακολουθησε πλύση στομάχου και με τις υπογραφές των στενών συγγενών του ο κ. Αγούδημος μεταφέρθηκε, σε καλή κατάσταση, σε ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Σαν να τα λεει διαφορετικα η ναυτεμπορικη
> 
> Με πόνους στο στομάχι μεταφέρθηκε αργά σήμερα το βράδυ στο νοσοκομείο της Βούλας ο ακτοπλόος εφοπλιστής Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος.
> Μετά την διαπίστωση ότι οι πόνοι ήταν ισχυροί οι συγγενείς του αποφάσισαν να τον μεταφέρουν από το σπίτι του στο Λαγονήσι στο νοσοκομείο. Οι γιατροί αφού προέβησαν στις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις διέγνωσαν ότι ο 70χρονος εφοπλιστής είχε υποστεί φαρμακευτική δηλητηρίαση.
> Ακολουθησε πλύση στομάχου και με τις υπογραφές των στενών συγγενών του ο κ. Αγούδημος μεταφέρθηκε, σε καλή κατάσταση, σε ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο.


 φαρμακευτικη δηλητηριαση παθαινεις αμα παρεις ενα κουτι χαπια και τα καταπιεις!οποτε σιγουρα δεν ηταν ατυχημα,αλλα πραξη απελπισιας

----------


## lissos

Kαι λίγο παρασκήνιο...




> Η οικογένεια του διαψεύδει ότι έγινε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας και ο ίδιος λίγο πριν είπε ότι θα αυτοκτονήσει. Μήπως η όλη ιστορία του Μάκη Αγούδημου είναι ένα παιχνίδι του ίδιου, καθώς αύριο έπρεπε να απολύσει κοντά στους 450 εργαζόμενους;
> Έχασε τον διαγωνισμό για τις άγονες γραμμές αλλά είχε καταγγελθεί για τα σαπιοκάραβά του πριν κάποιο διάστημα.
> Ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος είναι Κεφαλλονίτης και...
> σκληρό καρύδι. Πήρε χάπια για να αυτοκτονήσει ή για να ζήσει; Μπέρδεψε τα χάπια του και βρέθηκε στο νοσοκομείο; Μήπως γλίτωσε τα αυριανά χειρότερα;
> Μακάρι να είναι καλά ο άνθρωπος και να μην έχει πρόβλημα για να γυρίσει στο λιμάνι και να πληρώσει τους εργαζόμενους. Ότι είχε οικονομικά προβλήματα είναι γνωστό. Όπως και ότι ήταν ο ...νταής στο λιμάνι.


http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/04...post_5530.html

----------


## hsw

και το άρθρο του zougla.gr, στο οποίο γράφεται πως ο εφοπλιστής δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει με 600 εργαζόμενους...

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=32747

----------


## nickosps

Κρίμα πολύ κρίμα! Μακάρι να γυρίσει δυνατός!

----------


## opelmanos

> Έγραψε ο Τριανταφυλλόπουλος στη ζούγκλα ότι έκανε απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας ο εφοπλιστής με χάπια .


 ΤΙ έκανε λέει ο άνθρωπος?Είναι καλά τωρα?που τον έχουν?

----------


## captain 83

Κοίταξε στο thread GA FERRIES που έχουν γραφτεί περισσότερα.

----------


## fotini86

Μην ξεχνάμε και πόσο δύσκολο και οδυνηρό είναι να βλέπεις μετά από τόσα χρόνια στον χώρο να πηγαίνουν όλα στράφη...Νομίζω πως αυτό είναι που πανάει περισσότερο...

----------


## despo

Οταν ακούω η' βλέπω τη λέξη 'σαπιοκάραβα'  θυμάμαι τις διάφορες άσχετες κυρακατινίτσες που στήνονται μπροστά στα μικρόφωνα και λένε του κόσμου τις ασυναρτησίες. Οπου νάναι θα βρούν το 'Queen Mary' να τους πηγαινοφέρνει...

----------


## nkr

Πραγματικα κριμα για τον ανθρωπο να φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο ωστε να αυτοκτονησει.Ευχομαι να ειναι καλα στην υγεια του κα να επανελθει γερος σε αυτο το δυσκολο εργο που εχει να αντιμετωπισει.

----------


## moutsokwstas

ο ανθρωπος να γινει καλα κι ας μην βιαζονται καποιοι <<τριανταφυλλοπουλοι>> να βγαλουν συμπερασματα και τι μελλει γενεσθαι, λιγος σεβασμος δεν βλαπτει, ας γινει καλα ο ανθρωπος και τα λεμε μετα... βγαλαμε και συμπερασματα απο την πρωτη στιγμη.

----------


## parianos

Δηλαδη θα μεινουν δεμενα τα πλοια τους; Δεν θα κανουν κανενα δρομολογιο;

----------


## marsant

Ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα τα πραγματα στην εταιρια κανεις δεν ξερει οχι μονο αν θα κανει δρομολογιο κανενα πλοιο της αλλα και αν θα υπαρχει τις επομενες μερες η G.A. Ferries.

----------


## fotini86

Το θέατρο του παραλόγου όμως συνεχίζεται... Σύμφωνα με την συνάντηση της Παρασκευής ο κ. Αγούδημος θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει να εκτελεί τα δρομολόγια που έχει αναλάβει διαφορετικά θα υπάρξουν καταγγελίες!

Έλεος!!! Και του χρωστάνε του ανθρώπου τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους και έχουν την απαίτηση να συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγια... Τι να πω....

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7957

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια νομίζω είναι κάπου στη μέση. Ούτε το ΥΕΝ είναι συνεπές στις υποχρώσεις του, αλλά ούτε και η GA Ferries, από όσα βλέπουν το φως της δημοσιότητας. Τα δε τελευταλια σενάρια αυτοκτονίας κλπ τα βρίσκω αρκετά γλαφυρά και παρατραβηγμένα... κοινώς μη σοβαρά.

----------


## MILTIADIS

το θεμα απασχολει αυτην την ωρα την εκπομπη του μακη(τριανταφυλοπουλου) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## douzoune

τελικά το όλο θέμα μήπως έγινε για να "συγκινηθεί" λίγο το υπουργείο???  σαν ένα είδος εκβιασμού δηλαδή???

----------


## sylver23

ερωτηση που καλυτερα να μην την απαντησει καποιος διοτι κανεις δεν ξερει..
την λαμβανω σαν ''ρητορικη''..και καλυτερα να συνεχισουμε και να μην πολυασχολιομαστε με το πως και γιατι και διαφορα τετοια αλλιως θα μοιασουμε στους τηλεδικαστες και παντογνωστες..
Κανεις δεν ξερει τι,γιατι και πως εγινε..
(δεν κατηγορω κανεναν για αυτα που λεει απλα ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη)

----------


## speedrunner

> τελικά το όλο θέμα μήπως έγινε για να "συγκινηθεί" λίγο το υπουργείο???  σαν ένα είδος εκβιασμού δηλαδή???



Αυτό είναι σίγουρο, μας έχει συνηθίσει ο καπετάν Μάκης σε κάθε είδους εκβιασμούς

----------


## douzoune

> ερωτηση που καλυτερα να μην την απαντησει καποιος διοτι κανεις δεν ξερει..
> την λαμβανω σαν ''ρητορικη''..και καλυτερα να συνεχισουμε και να μην πολυασχολιομαστε με το πως και γιατι και διαφορα τετοια αλλιως θα μοιασουμε στους τηλεδικαστες και παντογνωστες..
> Κανεις δεν ξερει τι,γιατι και πως εγινε..
> (δεν κατηγορω κανεναν για αυτα που λεει απλα ειναι προσωπικη μου αποψη)


sylver, ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα να κάνω,να θέσω μια 'ρητορική' (όπως την λες) ερώτηση και φυσικά κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει. Αλλιώς θα έλεγα καταφατικά την αποψη μου. Συμφωνώ και εγώ μαζί σου όσον αφορά τους σχολιασμούς.

----------


## nkr

Παντως για οποιονδηποτε λογο και να το εκανε αυτο ας μην ξεχναμε οτι σχεδον τα μισα απο τα καραβια του πηραν αγονη και ακομα του χρωσταει λεφτα η κυβερνηση.

----------


## marsant

Οτι εχει κανει διαφορα κατα καιρους σε ολους μας ειναι γνωστο.Ομωςσε αυτη την περιπτωση ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα τα πραγματα.Η ιατρικη διαγνωση ηταν ξεκαθαρη και εκανε λογω για χρηση χαπιων δειχνωντας την προθεση του κυριου Αγουδημου και σε τι κατασταση ειχε φτασει.Εμεις ειμαστε εξω απο το χωρο και πολλα λεμε.Αλλο ομως να εχεις μια επιχειρηση και να εχεις τα εξοδα να τρεχουν και να εχεις υπολογισει σε καποια εσοδα και τελικα αυτα να μην ερχονται.Μην ξεχναμε οτι εκανε service και δεξαμενισμους φετος στα περισσοτερα πλοια του ενω το κυριοτερο εχει απο πισω του 600 εργαζομενους.

----------


## fotini86

Σχετικό δημοσίευμα του marinews γράφει πως κατασχέθηκε το Jet Ferry του κ. Αγούδημου από την γαλλική τράπεζα NATIXIS. :-|

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7978

----------


## marsant

Απο το κακο στο χειροτερο....

----------


## nkr

Για να δουμε τελικα τι θα απογινει η εταιρεια,το θεμα περι απολυσης εργατικου δυναμικου ισχυει?

----------


## MILTIADIS

οι επιστολες αγουδημου προς το ΥΕΝ για οποιον ενδιαφερεται ειναι εδω http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=33012

----------


## marsant

Να προσθεσω και εγω ενα λινκ που το ειδα χθες το βραδυ στο zougla, και εχει μεσα βιντεο με δηλωσεις των πληρωματων της G.A Ferries.Aμα πατε κατω κατω στην σελιδα θα δειτε τα βιντεο http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=32747

----------


## dimitris

στην σειρα...σημερινη
GA.jpg

----------


## marsant

Iατρικο ανακοινωθεν..
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=7996

----------


## nkr

Μια τραπεζα κατασχεσαι και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Η ετερεια πηγαινει απο το κακο στο χειροτερο.:sad:

----------


## marsant

Δεν νομιζω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο φιλε nkr.Απο προερχεται η ειδηση αυτη?Η G.A Ferries ειχε διαφορες με την Γαλλικη τραπεζα για το Jet Ferry 1 και μαλλον θα ξεπεραστει το προβλημα.Δεν εχει καμια σχεση το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.

----------


## trjim2k5

Αυτό το άρθρο που έχει δημοσιευθεί από το Βήμα, λέει ότι η διαδικασία της κατάσχεσης/η απόφαση της τράπεζας αφορά και στο Ανθή Μαρίνα:

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...d=262895&ct=19

----------


## marsant

Το αθρο μιλαει για δανειο που ειχε παρει για να αποπληρωσει το Jet Ferry1 και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Δεν λεει πουθενα για κατασχεση του ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ απο την τραπεζα.Τωρα αν γινει και αυτο αργοτερα ποιος ξερει..

----------


## MILTIADIS

δεν νομιζω ο καπτα-μακης να αφησει να πανε χαμενα τα δυο καλυτερα πλοια του! :Wink: για το τζετ φερρυ αλλωστε εχουν ηδη αρχισει οι διαβουλευσεις για να μην γινει κατασχεση οπως ακουγεται

----------


## DAFEL

ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΓΑΤΟΣ.

----------


## Naias II

Την έρευνα θα διεξαγάγει η Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών, η οποία καλείται να εξετάσει και το θέμα του αυτόφωρου και των συλλήψεων, τόσο του κ. Αγούδημου, όσο και άλλων πλοιοκτητών, οι οποίοι φέρονται να χρωστούν δεδουλευμένα σε Έλληνες ναυτικούς.

Πηγή: *ΣΚΑΙ*

----------


## maggiora

Για οσους εχουμε δουλεψει γι αυτα τα σινιαλα...ειναι τεραστια η μαχαιρια.-

Ελπιζω συντομα να βρει ακρη  ο "ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ" και γι αυτον και για τους συναδελφους

----------


## DAFEL

ΜΗΠΩΣ Ο ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΝΕ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΜΑΚΗ

----------


## marsant

Μολα ολα αυριο για ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ...

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...a-kai-pali.htm

----------


## Speedkiller

Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα καλα, αυτό είναι καλό για την εταιρεία???Αν κατάλαβα τα δρομολόγια θα γίνουν αναγκαστικά κ όχι με τη θέληση της εταιρείας...Παντως μόνο στην ελλάδα γίνεται να χρωστάς σε καποιον κ να απαιτείς κίολας απ αυτόν...:-x

----------


## fourtounakis

Σήμερα βράδυ Πέμπτης 00:00 το Ροδάνθη από Πειραιά για Μήλο(06:00/06:20)-Σαντορίνη(11:30/12:00)-Ηράκλειο(16:40/18:00)-Σητεία(21:30/22:30)-Κάσο(01:30/02:00)-Πηγάδια(03:40/05:00)-Ρόδο(11:00) πρωϊ του Σαββάτου και αναχώρηση 15:00 για Πηγάδια(20:50/21:30)-Κάσο(23:50/00:10)-Σητεία(03:40/04:30)-Ηράκλειο(07:30/09:00)-Σαντορίνη(14:00/14:30)-Μήλο(19:20/20:00)-Πειραιά(02:30) άφιξη τα ξημερώματα της Κυριακής.

----------


## marsant

Παντως ρε παιδια βλεποντας τις αφιξοαναχωρησεις του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ για να βγαλει το δρομολογιο αυτο του αρκει να πηγαινει με 14 κομβους:shock:.Βλεπω να πηγαινει σαν το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ,μακαρι να βγω ψευτης..

----------


## fourtounakis

Όντως φίλε μου.Να φανταστείς ότι κοιτούσα και ξανακοιτούσα το δρομολόγιο πιστεύοντας ότι καποια ώρα έχω γράψει λάθος! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nkr

Εκτος της ταχυτητας εχει ομως και πλουσιο προγραμμα.Τα αλλα τα καραβια ποτε αρχιζουν?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Παντως ρε παιδια βλεποντας τις αφιξοαναχωρησεις του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ για να βγαλει το δρομολογιο αυτο του αρκει να πηγαινει με 14 κομβους:shock:.Βλεπω να πηγαινει σαν το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ,μακαρι να βγω ψευτης..


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου marsant... Το Ρόδος - Πηγάδια με τα πλοία της ΛΑΝΕ (17 knots) είναι 6 ώρες όπως και του Ροδάνθη με 2 ενδιάμεσα λιμάνια ( Χάλκη και Διαφάνι).. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας!!!

----------


## sea world

Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται αυτή την ώρα κινητοποίηση συνδικαλιστών ναυτικών στους καταπέλτες των πλοίων της G.A. Ferries ώστε να αποτραπεί η επαναδρομολόγηση των πλοίων «Ροδάνθη» που έχει προγραμματισθεί για σήμερα στις 23.59 και «Μαρίνα» που έχει προγραμματισθεί για αύριο το απόγευμα. 

Εξάλλου η Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μηχανικών Ε.Ν. ανακοίνωσε πριν από λίγο ότι οι μηχανικοί των πλοίων της G.A. Ferries ξεκινούν στις 24.00 απεργία σε όλα τα πλοία, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν ερωτηματικά και για το αν θα καταφέρει να ταξιδέψει αύριο το απόγευμα το «Μαρίνα»

----------


## sea world

Εν αναμονή εξελίξεων αυτή την ώρα, σχετικά με τις κινητοποιήσεις που πρόκειται να πραγματοποιηθούν απο τα πληρώματα της G.A Ferries και τις ενδεχόμενες αντιδράσεις από επιβάτες που έχουν προγραμματίσει να ταξιδέψουν, βρίσκεται το Λιμενικό Σώμα.

_Πηγή_: Πειρατικό Ρεπορτάζ (Σε λίγο στα ΜΜΕ) :Wink: 

*Υ.Γ*: Για να δούμε η νύχτα θα εξελιχθεί ομαλά ή η συσώρευση της οργής, του θυμού και η καταπίεση που αισθάνοντε τα πληρώματα, θα ξεχυθούν στο μεγάλο λιμάνι?

----------


## Django

Από το skai.gr 

http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=117231

----------


## Naias II

Γιατί κύριοι του υπουργείου ανακατεύετε τον εισαγγελέα; Δώστε πρώτα τα χρωστούμενα και μετά να απαιτείτε. Για χαζούς έχετε περάσει τους ναυτικούς μας τελοσπάντων;  :Mad:

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Ναϊάς ΙΙ, ξέρεις αυτό δεν είναι θέμα ναυτικών ή "προνόμιο" των ναυτικών. Το Ελληνικό δημόσιο απαιτεί πληρωμή εμπρόθεσμη πάντοτε, κι αν δεν το κάνεις, πας στο φρέσκο με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Αν όμως ζητήσεις αυτά που το κράτος σου οφείλει τότε ....... (φαντάζομε εδώ ζούμε και έχουμε γευτεί αυτή την πίκρα όλοι μας) καλά κρασιά!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thanos75

Το αποψινό δρομολόγιο του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ τελικά βγήκε ανεκτέλεστο

----------


## thanos75

Νεώτερα δεδομένα: τελικά θα αποπλεύσει!!!

----------


## dimitris

> Νεώτερα δεδομένα: τελικά θα αποπλεύσει!!!


Ηδη ξεκινησε :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ανεξάρτητα από όσα έχουν γίνει τον τελευταίο καιρό και από το πόσα από αυτά είναι αληθινά ή όχι, είναι καλό το ότι άρχισαν τα πλοία της εταιρείας τα ταξίδια τους. Είναι καλό για τους ανθρώπους που έχουν πάλι την δουλειά τους, είναι καλό που οι νησιώτες, κυρίως των ξεχαμένων (απο άλλους), νησιών που έχουν ένα ακόμη καράβι.

----------


## marsant

Δελτιο τυπου απο την G.A Ferries που μιλαει για ολους και για ολα...

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8036

----------


## dimitris

Αυτο στο τελος τι το ηθελε???:?::sad:

""Η G.A.Ferries επισημαίνει ότι <είναι η μόνη Κοινοπραξία που για τριάντα και πλέον χρόνια εξυπηρετεί την αγορά των άγονων γραμμών με συνεχείς επενδύσεις για αγορές πλοίων και τον εκσυγχρονισμό αυτών. ""

----------


## speedrunner

> Αυτο στο τελος τι το ηθελε???:?::sad:
> 
> ""Η G.A.Ferries επισημαίνει ότι <είναι η μόνη Κοινοπραξία που για τριάντα και πλέον χρόνια εξυπηρετεί την αγορά των άγονων γραμμών με συνεχείς επενδύσεις για αγορές πλοίων και τον εκσυγχρονισμό αυτών. ""


Ας το καλό γελάσαμε πάλι. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Αυτό έπρεπε να μπει στα ανέκδοτα....:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## mike_rodos

Ήθελα και εγώ να το αναφέρω.. αλλά λέω πάλι θα μου πουν ότι είμαι κακός και πολύ εναντίον των πλοίων που πάντα εξυπηρετούν την άγονη γραμμή.. αλλά είναι ένα πολύ καλό ανέκδοτο... έτσι για να γελάσουμε λίγο αυτές τις μέρες που ακούγονται, λέγονται και γράφονται πολλά κακός κείμενα για τις άγονες και τα μαγειρέματα τους...

----------


## sea world

> Αυτο στο τελος τι το ηθελε???:?::sad:
> 
> ""Η G.A.Ferries επισημαίνει ότι <είναι η μόνη Κοινοπραξία που για τριάντα και πλέον χρόνια εξυπηρετεί την αγορά των άγονων γραμμών με συνεχείς επενδύσεις για αγορές πλοίων και τον εκσυγχρονισμό αυτών. ""


Eνοούσε τα _ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ_ που τα αγόραζε μεν, αλλά όχι και τα δρομολογούσε στην άγονη!
Σαν δεν ντρεπόμαστε :Mad:  Και να ήταν απο καμιά εταιρεία που στο τιμόνι της έχει κάποιον manager, λες δεν ήξεραν και κάναν αυτές τις επισημάνσεις. Αλλά απο καπετάνιο στο τιμόνι, δεν τις περιμένεις αυτές τις δηλώσεις!

----------


## thanos75

> Αυτο στο τελος τι το ηθελε???:?::sad:
> 
> ""Η G.A.Ferries επισημαίνει ότι <είναι η μόνη Κοινοπραξία που για τριάντα και πλέον χρόνια εξυπηρετεί την αγορά των άγονων γραμμών με συνεχείς επενδύσεις για αγορές πλοίων και τον εκσυγχρονισμό αυτών. ""


 Ο ορισμός της υπότίμησης της νοημοσύνης του κάθε νησιώτη η συγκεκριμένη δήλωση

----------


## marsant

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι χτυπαει λιγο αυτη η δηλωση,ομως αν την ξαναδιαβασετε θα δειτε οτι δεν εχει αδικο σε ολα.Δεν μιλαει για αγορα νεων πλοιων αλλα απλα για αγορα πλοιων.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι πηρε πριν λιγα χρονια το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και το ΤΖΕΤΦΕΡΥ1, και εχει μεγαλο στολο ασχετα αν ειναι παλια.Εξυπηρετει πολλα αγονα νησια δεκαετιες τωρα και αυτο ειναι αληθεια.Για εκσυχρονισμο παντως εχω αμφιβολιες για μερικα πλοια.Επρεπε ομως να ειχε επενδυσει και σε νεα πλοια.Παντως οκ ολες οι εταιριες με δηλωσεις τους φτιαχνουν παντα ενα προφιλ και καλα ειναι οι μοναδικες κλπ κλπ...

----------


## Naias II

Σωστά αλλά σου ξέφυγε κάτι: *"με συνεχείς επενδύσεις για αγορές πλοίων..."*
Το θέμα είναι ότι εμείς επειδή ασχολούμαστε γνωρίζουμε τι γίνεται, ο απλός πολίτης που θα το διαβάσει τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλει;

----------


## marsant

> Σωστά αλλά σου ξέφυγε κάτι: *"με συνεχείς επενδύσεις για αγορές πλοίων..."*
> Το θέμα είναι ότι εμείς επειδή ασχολούμαστε γνωρίζουμε τι γίνεται, ο απλός πολίτης που θα το διαβάσει τι συμπέρασμα θα βγάλει;


Α καλα ναι φιλε μου στην Ελλαδα απο λογια αλλο τπτ.. :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

ηχογραφημενη συνεντευξη αγουδημου στη ζουγκλα με ευθειες βολες κατα βεντουρη και ΑΝΕΚ http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=34076

----------


## taxman

ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ  ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ................

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Πολύ καλά νέα αυτά. Μακάρι να ξεκινήσουν τα βαπόρια και να πληρωθούν οι άνθρωποι, γιατί μιλάμε για τόσες οικογένειες.

----------


## sylver23

> ΠΛΗΡΩΜΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ  ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ................


εγω κατι δεν εχω καταλαβει συμφωνα με αυτο που λες και με τις δηλωσεις του αγουδημου.
τα πληρωματα θα πληρωθουν τα οφειλομενα και θα ακολουθησει η απολυση των 400 που υποστηριζει ο αγουδημος ή θα παραμεινουν και θα ξαναξεκινησουν δρομολογια τα πλοια?

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μαλον αυτι η διλοσι απο οτι καταλαβα πρεπει να ηταν πριν κανει τιν αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας του..

----------


## MYTILENE

ΚΟΥΙΖ:Για που ονειρεύεται ο ΜΑΚΗΣ να βάλει πλοίο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ??????

----------


## Vortigern

> ΚΟΥΙΖ:Για που ονειρεύεται ο ΜΑΚΗΣ να βάλει πλοίο??????


Xιο Μυτηληνη?

----------


## marsant

Πολλα ακουγονται παιδια παντα τετοια περιοδο και τις πιο πολλες φορες ειναι μονο φημες.Ακουσα και εγω για καποιο πλοιο του που ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ οτι θα μπει αλλα ας περιμενουμε λιγακι ακομα γιατι το ξαναλεω οτι μπορουν να αποδειχτουν μονο φημες.

----------


## xidianakis

ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΦΤΙ ΜΟΥ, ΠΩΣ Ο ΚΑΠΤΑ ΜΑΚΗΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ Κ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ-ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ-ΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.. ΑΛΙΘΕΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ:?:

----------


## Django

Κάτι τέτοιο άκουσα κι εγώ και μάλλον για το Νταλιάνα γινεται λόγος.
Χρονια Πολλά.

----------


## DAFEL

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ.ΕΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ Β.ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.ΜΕΤΟΧΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΠΡΑΚΤΟΡΑΣ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΑΠΟ Β.ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ.

----------


## xidianakis

> Κάτι τέτοιο άκουσα κι εγώ και μάλλον για το Νταλιάνα γινεται λόγος.
> Χρονια Πολλά.


Django χρονια πολλα και σε 'σενα! κι εγω για την Νταλιανα εχω ακουσει.

----------


## Vortigern

To Ανθη Μαρινα θα παρει την γραμμη μαλλον.Ισως εχει ερθει και το τελος εποχης για Νταλιανα-Μιλενα,δν πιστευω να στειλη στην γραμμη πλοια που εχουν 13 μιλια.Καλυτερα να στειλη το Ανθη Μαρινα αλλιως δν θα τα βγαλει περα.

----------


## xidianakis

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ?

----------


## speedrunner

Εδώ δεν ξέρουμε αν και πότε θα ξαναταξιδέψουν τα πλοία της εταιρίας και εσύ μιλάς για επίσημο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων.:???:

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα βρηκα κατι. για μαϊο λενε για το επισημο προγραμμα.

----------


## fotini86

Έτσι όπως έγιναν τα πράγματα το μοναδικό δρομολόγιο που μπορεί να υπάρξει για τον Κπτ. Μάκη είναι για το σπίτι του...

----------


## speedrunner

www.marinews.gr

----------


## marsant

Tωρα τι ακριβως ζητανε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.Ειχαν πριν το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ που οντως εκανε αρκετες ωρες για να φτασει και σωστα διαμαρτυρωντουσταν.Εχουν το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αυτη την στιγμη που κανει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τις ιδιες ωρες με τα πλοια της ΛΑΝΕ και παλι προβλημα εχουν.Η G.A Ferries που κολλαει δεν καταλαβαινω.Φταιει ο Αγουδημος δηλαδη που δεν δειχνουν αλλες εταιριες τωρα για το καλοκαιρι ενδιαφερων?Ο ΚΟΡΑΗΣ δεν μπηκε?Αρχιζω και υποψησιαζομαι οτι κατι αλλο βρισκεται απο πισω και ειναι κινουμενα αυτα.....αλλη εξηγηση δεν υπαρχει.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Tωρα τι ακριβως ζητανε δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.Ειχαν πριν το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ που οντως εκανε αρκετες ωρες για να φτασει και σωστα διαμαρτυρωντουσταν.Εχουν το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ αυτη την στιγμη που κανει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τις ιδιες ωρες με τα πλοια της ΛΑΝΕ και παλι προβλημα εχουν.Η G.A Ferries που κολλαει δεν καταλαβαινω.Φταιει ο Αγουδημος δηλαδη που δεν δειχνουν αλλες εταιριες τωρα για το καλοκαιρι ενδιαφερων?Ο ΚΟΡΑΗΣ δεν μπηκε?Αρχιζω και υποψησιαζομαι οτι κατι αλλο βρισκεται απο πισω και ειναι κινουμενα αυτα.....αλλη εξηγηση δεν υπαρχει.


Μπορεί να είναι όπως τα λες φίλε μου Μαρίνο... Αλλά και ο καπτάν Μάκης δεν έχει βγάλει ένα πρόγραμμα που να λέει ότι το πλοίο πχ τις <<Χ>> μέρες έχει δρομολόγιο! Και αυτό προκαλεί αγανάκτηση γιατί χάνονται πολλές κρατήσεις για το καλοκαιρι στα ξενοδοχεία!

----------


## xidianakis

σωστα τα λες! κι εγω πιστευω πως οι αιτιες ειναι δυο και γινεται ολη αυτη η "αναμπουμπουλα". η πρωτη ειναι πως πισω απο τ προβοκατσια (πχ. ανεκτελεστων δρομολογιων κτλ) βρισκεται καποια αλλη ναυτιλιακη εταιρια που θελει να ριξει τον καπτα μακη κ να παρει τις γραμμες του. η δευτερη αιτια ειναι πως για να εχουν αλλοθι οι τουριστικοι παραγοντες του νησιου για την δυσκολη τουριστικη σεζον που ερχεται και για να μπορουν να ζητησουν αποζημιωσεις απο τα υπουργεια, θελουν να εχουν απο τωρα δικαιολογια τον καπτα μακη........ εκτος αυτου και ολα τα παραπανω να μην συμβαινουν, πρωτα πρεπει να μαθουν οι "κατοικοι" του νησιου γιατι υπαρχουν τα προβληματα με τα δρομολογια (οφειλες του υπουργειου απο την αγονη προς τον καπτα μακη, διαγωνισμοι για τις γραμμες....) και μετα να εμποδισουν την προσδεση του πλοιου στο λιμανι της μηλου. αυτη ειναι η αποψη μου και διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος.

----------


## marsant

Μα ρε παιδια ειναι φως φαναρι, τι να λεμε τωρα?Καθε τοσο βγαζει ανακοινωσεις εναντιων του Αγουδημου και μιλαει για καταστροφη του νησιου λες και μονο εκεινος προσεγγιζει την Μηλο.Οτι περναει απο εκει Αγιος Γεωργος,Κοραης,ΗIGHSPEED,SPEEDRUNNER τυχαια........φταιει ο Αγουδημος, και το.....γλυψιμο στην ΑΝΕΚ σε καθε ανακοινωση παει συνεφο...Ελεος ποια σε αυτη την χωρα η που...α βασιλευει.Μην ψαχνεται ποια θα ειναι η επομενη εταιρια μετα την G.A εγω την βρηκα ηδη.....

----------


## xidianakis

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8132

----------


## fotini86

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8175

Ποινική δίωξη σε βάρος της εταιρείας για την μη καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων... :Sad:

----------


## DAFEL

ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΑΕΙ ΒΛΕΠΕ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΛΤΙΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ

----------


## mastrokostas

¶ρχισαν τα όργανα !Αρχίζουν τώρα και τα προβλήματα για τους ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν πληρωθεί ,και για ορισμένα νησιά που δεν ξέρουν αν θα έχουν καράβι ,ενόψει καλοκαιρινής σεζόν .Αυτά είναι τα άσχημα !

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΦΑΕΙ ΒΛΕΠΕ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΛΤΙΑ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ


Ελατε ρε παιδια τα εχουμε βαλει ολοι με τιν G.A δεν λεω οτι η G.A  ειναι τελια εταιρια.Λιπον για να λεμε τα πργμτα οπος εχουν και ας παρεξιγιθουν καποι οπος ολοι ξερουμε ο αγουδιμος ηταν κολιτος με τιν κιβερνισι ΠΑΣΟΚ ε απο τοτε δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχει βεβαια πλιροφοριες λενε οτι δεν εχει παρει ουτε ενα eurw απο τιν κιβερνισι Ν.Δ τιν τελευτεα 5αετια και απορο πως στεκοταν κανονικα τοσα χρονια η εταιρια του...

----------


## plori

> Ελατε ρε παιδια τα εχουμε βαλει ολοι με τιν G.A δεν λεω οτι η G.A ειναι τελια εταιρια.Λιπον για να λεμε τα πργμτα οπος εχουν και ας παρεξιγιθουν καποι οπος ολοι ξερουμε ο αγουδιμος ηταν κολιτος με τιν κιβερνισι ΠΑΣΟΚ ε απο τοτε δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχει βεβαια πλιροφοριες λενε οτι δεν εχει παρει ουτε ενα eurw απο τιν κιβερνισι Ν.Δ τιν τελευτεα 5αετια και απορο πως στεκοταν κανονικα τοσα χρονια η εταιρια του...


 Εγώ φίλε μου θα σου πρότεινα να μην γράφεις πράγματα που δεν είσαι σίγουρος και ακούγονται και σοβαρά. :Wink:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Εγώ φίλε μου θα σου πρότεινα να μην γράφεις πράγματα που δεν είσαι σίγουρος και ακούγονται και σοβαρά.


Ε οκ αλλα δεν μπορω να μιν τα πω αφου εξαλου ολοι λιγο πολλι τα ξερουμε ..

----------


## mike_rodos

Δεν θα διαφωνίσω με κανέναν από τους δύο σας, γιατί δεν ξέρω πια είναι η αλήθεια... Αλλά αν δεν είμαστε σίγουροι για κάτι, καλύτερα να μην το αναφέρουμε καθόλου... Καλύτερο πιστεύω είναι να σταματήσει εδώ η συζήτηση!

----------


## marsant

Kαλα τα νεα για την G.A FERRIES..
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8185

----------


## nkr

Σε αυτη την εταιρεια εχουν γινει πολλα λαθη και οι κυβερνησεις δεν δινουν και αυτοι με την σειρα τους τα λεφτα στον Μακη,αλλα οι χαμενοι τις ολοις υποθεσεις ειναι οι νησιωτες που μπορουν να βρεθουν παλι χωρις καραβι.

----------


## sea_serenade

Παιδιά και οι δύο πλευρές έχουν μεγάλο μέρος της ευθύνης. Το μεν κράτος στην κοσμάρα του (όπως πάντα) ο δε καπτα Μάκης αρχηγός της αρπαχτής. Δεν γίνεται έτσι δουλειά, δυστυχώς. Οι καημένοι οι νησιώτες που πληρώνουν τα σπασμένα τι φταίνε??? Κάθε χρόνο τα ίδια και τα ίδια με την G.A. Ferries. Μήπως έχει γίνει λίγο γραφική η όλη κατάσταση???

----------


## speedrunner

www.naftemporiki.gr

----------


## sea world

*Α. Παπαληγούρας: «Εκτός άγονων γραμμών η G.A. Ferries αν…»*

 
                                        Στο μικροσκόπιο του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας εισέρχεται πλέον και επίσημα η G.A. Ferries συμφερόντων Γερ. Αγούδημου, με τον ΥΕΝ κ. Αναστάση Παπαληγούρα να δηλώνει προς τους εκπροσώπους νησιών στα οποία προσεγγίζουν πλοία της εταιρίας, ότι «η περίοδο της ανοχής ετελείωσε».             
περισσότερα »

----------


## mike_rodos

Όλα τα ΜΜΕ ασχολούνται με την GA FERRIES.... Όριστε ένα απόσπασμά από την ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα rhodes24! 

*ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΣΟ*

*Οι επαγγελματικοί φορείς της Κάσου εξέδωσαν ανακοίνωση διαμαρτυρίας για την συμμετοχή του Αγούδημου στον διαγωνισμό για τις άγονες γραμμές.*

Με οργή και αγανάκτηση έχουμε πληροφορηθεί την απόφαση των μελών της Σ.Α.Σ. να εγκρίνουν την ένσταση απόρριψης της GA FERRIES του κ. Αγούδημου, γεγονός που έχει προκαλέσει γενική αναστάτωση τόσο στον Επαγγελματικό Κόσμο Κάσου...
όσο και στους λοιπούς κατοίκους του νησιού γενικότερα, δεδομένου ότι οι εν λόγω κύριοι που απαρτίζουν την Σ.Α.Σ. όχι μόνον δεν έλαβαν υπΆ όψιν τους την σωρείαν διαμαρτυριών που τούς έχουν κατακλείσει τόσο από την ΚΑΣΟ, όσο και από τήν ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ, ΧΑΛΚΗ, ΣΗΤΕΙΑ, ΜΗΛΟ και λοιπά νησιά λές και το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο τους έθεσε στην θέση αυτή για να μοιράζουν ενισχύσεις κατά βούληση στους εκάστοτε πλοιοκτήτες, αγνοώντας τόσον την ποιότητα όσο και την συνέπεια των προσφερομένων υπΆ αυτών υπηρεσιών.
Κύριοι, το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο σας έθεσε στην θέση αυτή όχι για να μας περιφρονείτε αγνοώντας τις όποιες φωνές αγωνίας μας ενεργώντας με την μέθοδο των ισορροπιών, και τούτο διότι τα όποια χρήματα δίδονται από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο είναι χρήματα που αποσκοπούν αποκλειστικά και μόνον στην εξασφάλιση της απρόσκοπτης συγκοινωνιακής μας συνδέσεως, και συγκράτησης των κατοίκων στα νησιά μας, και όχι στην οικονομική ενίσχυση των όποιων εφοπλιστών και εν προκειμένω της GA FERRIES του κ. Γ. Αγούδημου. Τι περισσότερα θα έπρεπε να δείτε και να ζήσετε για να πεισθείτε ότι η αναξιοπιστία και η ασυνέπεια της G.A. FERRIES δεν έχει προηγούμενο;

Πόσα πρόστιμα τού έχουν επιβληθεί από τα υπό την εποπτεία σας Λιμεναρχεία για την ασυνέπεια των καθυστερήσεων των 2-7 ωρών & των μη εκτελεσθέντων δρομολογίων το τελευταίο 6μηνο από των απευθείας αναθέσεων που του έχετε χορηγήσει; Ποιά είναι η προστασία και ο σεβασμός εκ μέρους όλων σας προς τον επιβάτη; Νομοθετείτε για να μην εφαρμόζετε;

Πώς είναι δυνατόν οι Κύριοι τής ΣΑΣ να προκρίνουν την ΕΝΣΤΑΣΗ της GA FERRIES του κ. Γ. ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΥ όταν τελεί υπό καθεστώς πτώχευσης, η μήπως δέν εγνώριζαν ότι στις 27 Μαϊου τρέχοντος έτους στο ΕΙΡΗΝΟΔΙΚΕΙΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ βγαίνει σε πλειστηριασμό από την Γαλλική Τράπεζα ΝΑΤΙΧΙS το ταχύπλοο JET FERRY ενώ παραμένουν δεμένα τα πλοία του ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ λόγω επίσχεσης εργασίας που έχουν κηρύξει οι απλήρωτοι ναυτικοί, τό δέ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ δεν εκτέλεσε το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο τής 22/04/09, διότι δεν ήταν δυνατόν να εφοδιαστεί με καύσιμα καθΆ ότι φέρεται να οφείλει σημαντικό ποσό στην ΕΚΟ. 

Κύριοι η οικονομική και ψυχολογική ζημιά που μας έχετε προκαλέσει με την ανοχή σας δεν είναι δυνατόν να επανορθωθεί, και σαν να μην έφθαναν όλα αυτά σήμερα με την ανωτέρω απόφασή σας αποδεικνύεται εμπράκτως γιά άλλη μία φορά ότι θεωρείτε εαυτούς κυρίαρχους του παιχνιδιού, και αποφασίζετε κατά βούληση αγνοώντας πλήρως όλους μας. Κύριοι αυτό δεν θα περάσει.

Αξιότιμε κ. Πρωθυπουργέ και επίτιμε συμπατριώτη μας, εάν πράγματι υφίσταται Κυβερνητικός Έλεγχος αιτούμεθα, α) την ασυζητητί τελεσίδικη απόρριψη των όποιων διεκδικήσεων της G.Α. FERRIES του κ. Γ. Αγούδημου και την άμεση υπογραφή των συμβάσεων ανάθεσης με τα δύο πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ LINES που αφορούν της ανωτέρω αναφερόμενες γραμμές μας, και β) την άμεσο αντικατάσταση όλων των μελών της Σ.Α.Σ εάν και εφ΄ όσον κρίνετε ότι συντρέχουν οι προβλεπόμενοι λόγοι.

Εν εναντία περιπτώσει θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι όποιος σκορπά ανέμους θερίζει θύελλες. Οι νησιώτες δεν είναι πολίτες δεύτερης κατηγορίας και βεβαίως εκ των πραγμάτων επιφυλασσόμεθα να προσφύγουμε κατά παντός υπευθύνου με το αίτημα αποκατάστασης κάθε είδους ζημιάς πού έχουμε υποστεί αλλά και την ποινική δίωξη των όποιων υπευθύνων, προβαίνοντας παράλληλα και σε δυναμικές κινητοποιήσεις.


πηγή: http://rhodes24.gr/default.aspx?id=1064&lid=2

----------


## xidianakis

> Όλα τα ΜΜΕ ασχολούνται με την GA FERRIES.... Όριστε ένα απόσπασμά από την ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα rhodes24! 
> 
> *ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΣΟ*
> 
> *Οι επαγγελματικοί φορείς της Κάσου εξέδωσαν ανακοίνωση διαμαρτυρίας για την συμμετοχή του Αγούδημου στον διαγωνισμό για τις άγονες γραμμές.*
> 
> Με οργή και αγανάκτηση έχουμε πληροφορηθεί την απόφαση των μελών της Σ.Α.Σ. να εγκρίνουν την ένσταση απόρριψης της GA FERRIES του κ. Αγούδημου, γεγονός που έχει προκαλέσει γενική αναστάτωση τόσο στον Επαγγελματικό Κόσμο Κάσου...
> όσο και στους λοιπούς κατοίκους του νησιού γενικότερα, δεδομένου ότι οι εν λόγω κύριοι που απαρτίζουν την Σ.Α.Σ. όχι μόνον δεν έλαβαν υπΆ όψιν τους την σωρείαν διαμαρτυριών που τούς έχουν κατακλείσει τόσο από την ΚΑΣΟ, όσο και από τήν ΚΑΡΠΑΘΟ, ΧΑΛΚΗ, ΣΗΤΕΙΑ, ΜΗΛΟ και λοιπά νησιά λές και το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο τους έθεσε στην θέση αυτή για να μοιράζουν ενισχύσεις κατά βούληση στους εκάστοτε πλοιοκτήτες, αγνοώντας τόσον την ποιότητα όσο και την συνέπεια των προσφερομένων υπΆ αυτών υπηρεσιών.
> Κύριοι, το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο σας έθεσε στην θέση αυτή όχι για να μας περιφρονείτε αγνοώντας τις όποιες φωνές αγωνίας μας ενεργώντας με την μέθοδο των ισορροπιών, και τούτο διότι τα όποια χρήματα δίδονται από το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο είναι χρήματα που αποσκοπούν αποκλειστικά και μόνον στην εξασφάλιση της απρόσκοπτης συγκοινωνιακής μας συνδέσεως, και συγκράτησης των κατοίκων στα νησιά μας, και όχι στην οικονομική ενίσχυση των όποιων εφοπλιστών και εν προκειμένω της GA FERRIES του κ. Γ. Αγούδημου. Τι περισσότερα θα έπρεπε να δείτε και να ζήσετε για να πεισθείτε ότι η αναξιοπιστία και η ασυνέπεια της G.A. FERRIES δεν έχει προηγούμενο;
> ...


καποιο λακο εχει η φαβα.. απο την αρχη εχω ξεκαθαρισει την θεση μου πως πισω απ' ολο το σκινικο κρυβονται διαφορα συμφεροντα. στην παραπανω επιστολη πεφτει πολυ "γλυψιμο" προς τον κ. προθυπουργο... ο καπτα μακης ειναι γατα. ελπιζω να καταφερει να πατησει ποδι στην ολη υποθεση και να μην τον ριξουν.

----------


## xidianakis

με την εκφραση "να τον ριξουν" εννοω να μην αδικηθει. συγνωμη που δεν το αιτιολογησα -διευκρινισα- παραπανω..

----------


## mike_rodos

> καποιο λακο εχει η φαβα.. απο την αρχη εχω ξεκαθαρισει την θεση μου πως πισω απ' ολο το σκινικο κρυβονται διαφορα συμφεροντα. στην παραπανω επιστολη πεφτει πολυ "γλυψιμο" προς τον κ. προθυπουργο... ο καπτα μακης ειναι γατα. ελπιζω να καταφερει να πατησει ποδι στην ολη υποθεση και να μην τον ριξουν.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στο ότι μπορεί να κρύβονται συμφέροντα.. Αλλά είναι ένα δικαίωμα του κάθε Έλληνα πολίτη να ζητάει από την υγεσία του κράτους συτό που θέλει... Και αν μπορεί το κράτος να του το παρέχει... Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Κάσος είναι ένα απομονωμένο ακριτικό νησί που η μόνη σύνδεση του με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα (Πειραιά, Κρήτη, Ρόδος) είναι αυτά τα πλοία της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Οπως ειχατε αναφερι παραπανω οτι ο αγουδιμος ετιμαζετε για χιο μιτιληνει αλιθευει και μαλιστα με το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μου το επιβεβαιοσαν απο τη γεφιρα του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Τα βλεπω φετος θα εχουμε πολλες κοντρες και βλαβες στο μιτιλινει και στο λισσος μιν ξεχναμε η ανθι εχει και 23 μιλια στο τσεπακι τις.... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Οπως ειχατε αναφερι παραπανω οτι ο αγουδιμος ετιμαζετε για χιο μιτιληνει αλιθευει και μαλιστα με το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μου το επιβεβαιοσαν απο τη γεφιρα του ΜΑΡΙΝΑ.Τα βλεπω φετος θα εχουμε πολλες κοντρες και βλαβες στο μιτιλινει και στο λισσος μιν ξεχναμε η ανθι εχει και 23 μιλια στο τσεπακι τις....


Απ οτι φαινεται με τις αιτησεις που έκανε στο ΣΑΣ μαζι με το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ θα είναι και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.

----------


## dimitris

> η ανθι εχει και 23 μιλια στο τσεπακι τις....


 Που δεν τα ειδαμε ποτε... :Cool:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Και οπως έγραψα στο θέμα (Ανατολικες Κυκλάδες) το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ μαλλον θα παει ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΠΑΡΟΣ-ΝΑΞΟΣ-ΙΟΣ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ

----------


## marsant

Κοιτα το ΑΝΘΗ μπορει να εχει 23 μιλια μεγιστη, αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι ταξιδευε με 17,5-18 και μονο προπερσυ που γυρναγε απο Μυκονο για να προλαβει την αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια το πηγαιναν με 21.Συνεπως αμα μπει αντε να πηγαινει με 19 μιλια οχι οτι δεν μπορει να παει παραπανω απλα ο Αγουδημος δεν βγαινει μετα..

----------


## nkr

Αυτο ομως δινει κακη εντυπωσει στους επιβατες που δεν ξερουν αυτα που ξερουμε και εμεις και ετσι πανε στα αλλα καραβια ενω και αυτο εχει μια καλη ταχυτητα.

----------


## plori

Υπάρχουν πλάνα για την ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση των πλοίων της εταιρείας;

----------


## marsant

> Υπάρχουν πλάνα για την ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση των πλοίων της εταιρείας;


Απο οτι φαινεται υπαρχουν και το αργοτερο μεσα Μαιου θα μαθουμε τις γραμμες που θα εκτελουν τα πλοια της εταιριας για φετος.Πρωτα περιμενουν να δουν τα αποτελεσματα της αγονης που θα βγουν μιας και ειναι εκει 4 δηλωμενα πλοια ΜΙΛΕΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κοιτα το ΑΝΘΗ μπορει να εχει 23 μιλια μεγιστη, αλλα μην ξεχνας οτι ταξιδευε με 17,5-18 και μονο προπερσυ που γυρναγε απο Μυκονο για να προλαβει την αναχωρηση του απο τον Πειραια το πηγαιναν με 21.Συνεπως αμα μπει αντε να πηγαινει με 19 μιλια οχι οτι δεν μπορει να παει παραπανω απλα ο Αγουδημος δεν βγαινει μετα..


Αν θέλει να κάνει κα΄τι στη χίο-Μυτιλήνη μην ελπίζει σε ταχύτητες όπως αυτές στο παρελθόν!Πρέπει να πηγαίνει τουλάχιστον όσο τα Μυτιλήνη κ Λισσός!Με 16-17 καλύτερα να κάτσει σπίτι του...Ζημιωμένος θα βγει εκτός κ αν έχει αρκετά καλύτερες τιμές!κ φυσικα δε μιλάω μόνο για 3 ευρω...

----------


## marsant

> Αν θέλει να κάνει κα΄τι στη χίο-Μυτιλήνη μην ελπίζει σε ταχύτητες όπως αυτές στο παρελθόν!Πρέπει να πηγαίνει τουλάχιστον όσο τα Μυτιλήνη κ Λισσός!Με 16-17 καλύτερα να κάτσει σπίτι του...Ζημιωμένος θα βγει εκτός κ αν έχει αρκετά καλύτερες τιμές!κ φυσικα δε μιλάω μόνο για 3 ευρω...


 
Ετσι και αλλιως δεν μπορει να κανει την διαφορα γιατι για να την κανει πρεπει να ειχε πλοιο με πανω απο 26 μιλια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Απο φορτηγα σιγουρα θα παρει πολυ καλο μεριδιο  γιατι για να βαλει 2 πλοια δεν ειναι χαζος ο καπτα Μακης κατι θα ξερει.Επισης θα κατσει και το χειμωνα εκει γιατι ζητησε ετησια δρομοληγηση.ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ λοιπον με εναλλαξ το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ το οποιο θα κανει προεκτση μεχρι την Καβαλα πιανωντας και Λημνο.

----------


## Speedkiller

Προσωπικά μακάρι!Να μπουν κ άλλα πλοία στη γραμμή!!!Αυτό που λέω όμως είναι πως κάτι πρέπει να προσφέρει κατι "καλύτερο"  έστω κ ελάχιστα για να πάρει μερίδιο!Αν μπει με τους ίδιους όρους δεν νομίζω πως θα τα πάει πολύ καλά!κ μην φέρουμε στο νου μας το Λισσός το οποίο μπήκε εκεί υπο άλλες συνθήκες!Συμπήρωση!Τα 23 η έστω 21 της ανθής για τον επιβάτη μπορόυν να κάνουν διαφορα!!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Προσωπικά μακάρι!Να μπουν κ άλλα πλοία στη γραμμή!!!Αυτό που λέω όμως είναι πως κάτι πρέπει να προσφέρει κατι "καλύτερο"  έστω κ ελάχιστα για να πάρει μερίδιο!Αν μπει με τους ίδιους όρους δεν νομίζω πως θα τα πάει πολύ καλά!κ μην φέρουμε στο νου μας το Λισσός το οποίο μπήκε εκεί υπο άλλες συνθήκες!Συμπήρωση!Τα 23 η έστω 21 της ανθής για τον επιβάτη μπορόυν να κάνουν διαφορα!!!!


Να πω την αλήθεια και στα Δωδεκάνησα που ήταν κόντρα στον ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑ (20 knots) με 17,5 - 18 το πήγαιναν! Οπότε 21 και 23 knots δεν θα δείτε ποτέ!!!

----------


## marsant

> Προσωπικά μακάρι!Να μπουν κ άλλα πλοία στη γραμμή!!!Αυτό που λέω όμως είναι πως κάτι πρέπει να προσφέρει κατι "καλύτερο" έστω κ ελάχιστα για να πάρει μερίδιο!Αν μπει με τους ίδιους όρους δεν νομίζω πως θα τα πάει πολύ καλά!κ μην φέρουμε στο νου μας το Λισσός το οποίο μπήκε εκεί υπο άλλες συνθήκες!


 
Eμενα μου κανει εντυπωση που βαζει πλοια εκει(αν και ηθελε απο περσυ), αλλα δεν ξερω αν τα σηκωνει η γραμμη.Μην ξεχναμε υπαρχει το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ μετα της ΝΕΛ το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ που ειναι πολυ αγαπημενο πλοιο και φυσικα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.Θα παιξει μεγαλο ρολο οι τιμες οπψς σωστα λες που σιγουρα θα ειναι χαμηλωτερες απο τους αλλους, και φυσικα και οι ωρες που θα φευγουν θα πειαξει τον μεγιστο ρολο.....ολα αυτα για τον Μαιο και Ιουνιο.Για Ιουλιο και Αυγουστο δεν το συζηταμε καν γιατι για ολους εχει ο Θεος.Παντως απο αυτην κινηση θα χασουν μεριδια σιγουρα η HSW-ΑΝΕΚ-ΝΕΛ.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Και εγω παιδια λεω να μιν ξεχναμε τιν κοντρα που εχει ο αγουδιμος με τον αποστολι βεντουρι (ΝΕΛ) και τιν ΑΝΕΚ που του πιρε ολες τις αγονες γραμες.. Ο αγουδιμος ειναι και τρελος κεφαλονιτις αμα πει κατι δεν το περνει πισω.. :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Eνα δρομολόγιο τυπου κρήτης αλλα με περισσότερη ταχύτητα πιστεύω θα κέρδιζε πολύ κόσμο!Κ εννοώ αναχώρηση απο πειραιά πχ στις 9!Δεν ξερω αν η Ανθη προλαβάινει...Η Ροδάνθη πάντως όχι!Μειωση στις ώρες του ταξιδιού θα φέρει σίγουρα κόσμο!Εστω πχ αναχώρηση στις 8 μ.μ αλλα με μείωση μιας ώρας ταξιδιού!Η ανθη μπορέι να κάνει κυμά το Λισσός κ Το Μυτιλήνη πάντως!

----------


## douzoune

> Eμενα μου κανει εντυπωση που βαζει πλοια εκει(αν και ηθελε απο περσυ), αλλα δεν ξερω αν τα σηκωνει η γραμμη.Μην ξεχναμε υπαρχει το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ μετα της ΝΕΛ το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ που ειναι πολυ αγαπημενο πλοιο και φυσικα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.Θα παιξει μεγαλο ρολο οι τιμες οπψς σωστα λες που σιγουρα θα ειναι χαμηλωτερες απο τους αλλους, και φυσικα και οι ωρες που θα φευγουν θα πειαξει τον μεγιστο ρολο.....ολα αυτα για τον Μαιο και Ιουνιο.Για Ιουλιο και Αυγουστο δεν το συζηταμε καν γιατι για ολους εχει ο Θεος.Παντως απο αυτην κινηση θα χασουν μεριδια σιγουρα η HSW-ΑΝΕΚ-ΝΕΛ.


και όχι μόνο βάζει αλλά βάζει και δύο...διπλώνει την γραμμή κατευθείαν!!!!΄Στην προέκταση προς Καβάλα θα τα πάει αρκετά καλά. Έχει αρκετά φορτηγά όλη την σεζόν. μερίδια θα χάσουν σίγουρα οι υπόλοιποι όπως λες και στο πόσο θα χάσουν θα εξαρτηθεί πιστεύω από τιμές και ώρες αναχωρησης-αφιξης.  Ωραία θα ήταν πάντως να βλέπαμε Μυτιλήνη-Ροδάνθη στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.....

----------


## xidianakis

εχει ακουσει κανεις πως τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη μπορει να την παρει ο καπτα μακης με την νταλιανα ή μιλενα??

----------


## MILTIADIS

> εχει ακουσει κανεις πως τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη μπορει να την παρει ο καπτα μακης με την νταλιανα ή μιλενα??


 τα ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και ΜΙΛΕΝΑ διαβασα στον ''Ε'' οτι προτιθεται η εταιρεια να τα χρησιμοποιησει στις γραμμες που τα ειχε περισυ.

----------


## nkr

Αφου θα μπει το RODANTHI μαζι με το ANTHI MARINA  στην γραμμη Χιου-Μυτιληνης δεν θα πηγαινει κανενα καραβι της εταιρειας στην Σαντορινη? :Confused:

----------


## thanos75

> Αφου θα μπει το RODANTHI μαζι με το ANTHI MARINA στην γραμμη Χιου-Μυτιληνης δεν θα πηγαινει κανενα καραβι της εταιρειας στην Σαντορινη?


 Για Πάρο-Νάξο-Ϊο-Σαντορίνη έχει προγραμματίσει βραδυνά δρομολόγια το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ

----------


## marsant

> Αφου θα μπει το RODANTHI μαζι με το ANTHI MARINA στην γραμμη Χιου-Μυτιληνης δεν θα πηγαινει κανενα καραβι της εταιρειας στην Σαντορινη?


 
To Mαρινα θα πηγαινει Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη

----------


## MILTIADIS

στο ιδιο αρθρο γραφει οτι το δρομολογιο στο οποιο αναφερεσαι nkr θα το παρει το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση παιδες γιατι οι κινησεις του Μακη με εχουν αποσυντονισει λιγο.

----------


## xidianakis

αρα τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη θα την εχει παλι η νταλιανα φετος!! παλι καλα γιατι κοντευει να μεινει χωρις βαπορι η γραμμη!

----------


## thanos75

> αρα τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη θα την εχει παλι η νταλιανα φετος!! παλι καλα γιατι κοντευει να μεινει χωρις βαπορι η γραμμη!


 Τίποτα ακόμα δεν είναι σίγουρο

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> αρα τη γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη θα την εχει παλι η νταλιανα φετος!! παλι καλα γιατι κοντευει να μεινει χωρις βαπορι η γραμμη!


Και να την πάρει τη γραμμή το "Νταλιάνα" δεν θα γίνει και τπτ..
Όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει με αυτό το βαπόρι έχουν πει τα χειρότερα.. Οπότε μην περιμένετε να πηγαινοέρχεται και γεμάτο.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xidianakis

> Και να την πάρει τη γραμμή το "Νταλιάνα" δεν θα γίνει και τπτ..
> Όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει με αυτό το βαπόρι έχουν πει τα χειρότερα.. Οπότε μην περιμένετε να πηγαινοέρχεται και γεμάτο..


φιλε ακη, εχω κανει πολλα ταξιδια με τη νταλιανα τα δυο τελευταια χρονια κ συμφωνω πως δεν ειναι και σαν τα blue star, αλλα τωρα η γραμμη ζηταει πλοιο και οχι πολιτελιες...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ολα εχουν σχεση με το τι ζητα ο καθενας, εδω σε ενα καθαρα καραβολατρικο forum νομιζω οτι πιο πολυ μας νοιαζει ο αερας, η αλμυρα, η θαλασσα, η αργοπορεια,εισαι πιο πολλες ωρες στο βαπορι, η περιπετεια και οι ιστοριες για αγριους.Ετσι αν θυμαστε οι παλαιοτεροι ετσι εγιναν θρυλοι ο νηρεας ,το μιαουλης ,το κυκλαδες ,το αγγελικα πιο παλια, το κιμωλος στην αγονη η το αιγαιον στην παροναξια χωρις κλιματισμο,και μυριζαν ασχημα και σου εκαιγαν τον υπνοσακο με αυτα που εβγαζαν απο το φουγαρο και αρπαζοσουν με το  εξουθενομενο πληρωμα, με το οποιο αργοτερα επαιζες σφαλιαρες για πλακα.Ετσι σημερα η εκδοχη της αγονης ειναι το νταλιανα, το ρομιλντα ,το κεντερης!!!!!!! :Surprised:  και οτι αλλο υπαρχει μονο που εδω εχουμε πρωην βασιλισσες με 130 μετρα, μοκετες ,ντεκ,σωστικα αξιοπρεπη ,και πολυτελεια 90's καλά ειναι νομιζω και ας πηγαινουν οσο πανε.Αν καποιος πιστευει οτι κανω λαθος ας μπει στη νοερη μηχανη του χρονου και ας παει μια παροναξια το 1993 νταλα καλοκαιρι με το αιγαιον χωρις κλιματισμο με μανιβελες για να ανεβοκατεβαζουν τα παραθυρα οι καμαρωτοι,με αφθονη φτηνη δερματινη,με βουλωμενες τουαλετες,με ανεμιστηρες απο τον ηλεκτρολογο της γειτονιας,με κοσμο καργα μεσα στις βαρκες,με τσιμεντακι αφθονο στα ντεκ και τη μουχλα να εξουθενωνει τα ξεζουμισμενα πληρωματα στα υπογεια που ζητουσαν λιγη ξεκουραση.Αυτα τοτε ηταν απαραδεκτα σημερα ομως ο 20αρης τα βλεπει γραφικα και ωραια!Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## rjjjh2004

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Ben Bruce.... Και το μέγεθος και οι συνθήκες εκείνων των καραβιών ήταν απαράδεκτο. Αλλά πάσχουμε όλοι από την "αισιοδοξία της ανάμνησης"! Τα βλέπουμε τώρα γραφικά κι ευχάριστα επειδή τα έχουμε συνδυάσει με τη νεότητά μας...

----------


## speedrunner

> Ολα εχουν σχεση με το τι ζητα ο καθενας, εδω σε ενα καθαρα καραβολατρικο forum νομιζω οτι πιο πολυ μας νοιαζει ο αερας, η αλμυρα, η θαλασσα, η αργοπορεια,εισαι πιο πολλες ωρες στο βαπορι, η περιπετεια και οι ιστοριες για αγριους.Ετσι αν θυμαστε οι παλαιοτεροι ετσι εγιναν θρυλοι ο νηρεας ,το μιαουλης ,το κυκλαδες ,το αγγελικα πιο παλια, το κιμωλος στην αγονη η το αιγαιον στην παροναξια χωρις κλιματισμο,και μυριζαν ασχημα και σου εκαιγαν τον υπνοσακο με αυτα που εβγαζαν απο το φουγαρο και αρπαζοσουν με το  εξουθενομενο πληρωμα, με το οποιο αργοτερα επαιζες σφαλιαρες για πλακα.Ετσι σημερα η εκδοχη της αγονης ειναι το νταλιανα, το ρομιλντα ,το κεντερης!!!!!!! και οτι αλλο υπαρχει μονο που εδω εχουμε πρωην βασιλισσες με 130 μετρα, μοκετες ,ντεκ,σωστικα αξιοπρεπη ,και πολυτελεια 90's καλά ειναι νομιζω και ας πηγαινουν οσο πανε.Αν καποιος πιστευει οτι κανω λαθος ας μπει στη νοερη μηχανη του χρονου και ας παει μια παροναξια το 1993 νταλα καλοκαιρι με το αιγαιον χωρις κλιματισμο με μανιβελες για να ανεβοκατεβαζουν τα παραθυρα οι καμαρωτοι,με αφθονη φτηνη δερματινη,με βουλωμενες τουαλετες,με ανεμιστηρες απο τον ηλεκτρολογο της γειτονιας,με κοσμο καργα μεσα στις βαρκες,με τσιμεντακι αφθονο στα ντεκ και τη μουχλα να εξουθενωνει τα ξεζουμισμενα πληρωματα στα υπογεια που ζητουσαν λιγη ξεκουραση.Αυτα τοτε ηταν απαραδεκτα σημερα ομως ο 20αρης τα βλεπει γραφικα και ωραια!Εσεις τι λετε?


Αν κατάλαβα το σκεπτικό σου στην άγονη πρέπει να πηγαίνει ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο και να λέμε και ευχαριστώ, συγνώμη αλλά δεν θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, στη άγονη γραμμή μένουν άνθρωποι που έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα με του συμπολίτες τους που μένουν στην "γόνιμη" γραμμή, δεν είναι άτομα δεύτερης κατηγορίας για να πετάμε ένα καράβι όσες ώρες και να κάνει και να λέμε πάλι καλά που έχουν και καράβι:???:

----------


## marsant

Εδω που τα λεμε χρυσα και αγια τα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ-ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ προσφεραν πολλα,αλλα ρε παιδια φωναζουν απο μακρια οτι δεν μπορουν αλλο, εχουν κανει το κυκλο τους τι να λεμε τωρα.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Δεν αντιλέγω αλλά μέχρι να βρεθούν κατάλληλοι αντικαταστάτες και πιο αξιοπρεπή σκάφη πρέπει να τα ανεχθούμε. Επίσης είναι απαράδεκτο οι μεγάλες και κατ'ουσίαν μονοπωλιακές εταιρίες να εντάσσουν την άγονη σε κριτήρια κερδοσκοπικά... Αυτή ή νοοτροπία συμβάλλει στο να πηγαίνουν άγονη μόνο τα σαράβαλα του Αγούδημου και του Μανούση... Ένας κατάλληλος νόμος μπορεί να υποχρεώσει εταιρίες με άδειες για γραμμές-φιλέτα να εξυπηρετούν περιοδικά και λιγότερο προνομιούχους προορισμούς!

----------


## marsant

> Δεν αντιλέγω αλλά μέχρι να βρεθούν κατάλληλοι αντικαταστάτες και πιο αξιοπρεπή σκάφη πρέπει να τα ανεχθούμε. Επίσης είναι απαράδεκτο οι μεγάλες και κατ'ουσίαν μονοπωλιακές εταιρίες να εντάσσουν την άγονη σε κριτήρια κερδοσκοπικά... Αυτή ή νοοτροπία συμβάλλει στο να πηγαίνουν άγονη μόνο τα σαράβαλα του Αγούδημου και του Μανούση... Ένας κατάλληλος νόμος μπορεί να υποχρεώσει εταιρίες με άδειες για γραμμές-φιλέτα να εξυπηρετούν περιοδικά και λιγότερο προνομιούχους προορισμούς!


Σαραβαλα δεν ειναι σωστος χαρακτηρισμος κατα την γνωμη μου, μιας και το Μιλενα αλλα και το Νταλιανα μιας και εχουν πολυ καιρο να βγαλουν καποια βλαβη.Απλα εχουν φτασει στα ορια τους και εχει περασει η μπογια τους και γενικα με σκαρτα 14 μιλια δεν πας πουθενα.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Αναφέρομαι γενικότερα σε πλοία κατ'αρχάς κακοσυντηρημένα, προχωρημένης ηλικίας και παρωχημένης τεχνολογίας. Θυμάμαι όταν πρωτοταξίδεψα με την Ρομίλντα (επίσης αποκαλούμενη Βρωμίλντα), στη σκάλα για τις καμπίνες υπήρχαν κολλημένες 2 αφίσες (αγγλικά και γαλλικά) αρχαιολογικής αξίας τις οποίες φωτογράφησα: "Μην μεταφέρετε ζώα από Αγγλία σε Γαλλία - κίνδυνος λύσσας"! Προφανώς αναφερόταν σε κρούσματα της ασθένειας τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70, όταν η Ρομίλντα ως Pride of Canterbury έκανε το δρομολόγιο Αγγλία-Γαλλία. Κανείς όμως στην Ελλάδα στο πλαίσιο συντήρησης, ανακατασκευής ή απλού ελαιοχρωματισμού δεν άγγιξε τις εν λόγω αφίσες. Ίσως γιατί στα πλοία της εν λόγω εταιρίας δεν γίνονται σπατάλες για συντήρηση... Θεωρούνται περιττές!

----------


## marsant

Τελικα εκτος Αγονης γραμμης η G.A FERRIES.
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8336

----------


## sylver23

Συγνωμη αλλα θα το πω...Μιλαει και ο μανουσης τωρα???Ελεος.
Τελικα απο οτι ολοι πιστευω βλεπουμε παλι οι κατοικοι των νησιων θα την πληρωσουν επειδη καποιοι συνεχιζουν και παιζουν παιχνιδακια.

----------


## Speedkiller

Και που είναι το κακό Sylver?Οτι τον κάρφωσε ο μανούσης ή οτι δεν πληρούσε τις προυποθέσεις?

----------


## sylver23

Για αυτο λεω κωστα οτι καποιοι παιζουν παιχνιδακια γενικα και οχι μονο στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση .
Αλλα να το δουμε και αλλιως.Ποιες ειναι επιτελους αυτες οι προυποθεσεις??Μηπως σε καποιες προυποθεσεις (η σε καποια ψευδη στοιχεια)πρεπει να κανουν λιγο τα στραβα ματια και να θετουν ενα χρονικο οριο για να πραγματοποιηθουν(ή να διορθωθουν) αντι να λενε ενα ξερο -εξω απο τις αγονες 9 καραβια??

Αμα βαλεις 9 καραβια του αγουδημου και αλλα 5-6 του μανουση εκτος αγονης ποιος θα παει ??
Κανεις!!
Και μην λεμε οτι αμα φυγουν αυτοι θα δηλωσουν ενδιαφερον αλλοι.Τοσα χρονια αυτοι οι αλλοι που ειναι??
Το μονο ''πιο'' καλο που εχουμε δει σε αγονη γραμμη ειναι ο Διαγορας.
Ασε που για να στρεφεται η blue star σε μια αγονη γραμμη μηπως δεν ειναι τελικα τοσο αγονες αυτες οι γραμμες??
Συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να εχουμε σε αυτα τα νησια, που ειναι οι ακριτες της Ελλαδας και περνανε παρα πολυ δυσκολα ,πολυ καλυτερα πλοια σε θεματα ταχυτητας και ποιοτητας (υπηρεσιων κτλ) αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν τα εχουμε ειναι λυση το να μην εχουν κανενα πλοιο ή να εχουν ελαχιστα δρομολογια?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Για αυτο λεω κωστα οτι καποιοι παιζουν παιχνιδακια γενικα και οχι μονο στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση .
> Αλλα να το δουμε και αλλιως.Ποιες ειναι επιτελους αυτες οι προυποθεσεις??Μηπως σε καποιες προυποθεσεις πρεπει να κανουν λιγο α στραβα ματια και να θετουν ενα χρονικο οριο για να πραγματοποιηθουν αντι να λενε ενα ξερο -εξω απο τις αγονες 9 καραβια??
> 
> Αμα βαλεις 9 καραβια του αγουδημου και αλλα 5-6 του μανουση εκτος αγονης ποιος θα παει ??
> Κανεις!!
> Και μην λεμε οτι αμα φυγουν αυτοι θα δηλωσουν ενδιαφερον αλλοι.Τοσα χρονια αυτοι οι αλλοι που ειναι??
> Το μονο ''πιο'' καλο που εχουμε δει σε αγονη γραμμη ειναι ο Διαγορας.
> Ασε που για να στρεφεται η blue star σε μια αγονη γραμμη μηπως δεν ειναι τελικα τοσο αγονες αυτες οι γραμμες??
> Συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να εχουμε σε αυτα τα νησια, που ειναι οι ακριτες της Ελλαδας και περνανε παρα πολυ δυσκολα ,πολυ καλυτερα πλοια σε θεματα ταχυτητας και ποιοτητας (υπηρεσιων κτλ) αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν τα εχουμε ειναι λυση το να μην εχουν κανενα πλοιο ή να εχουν ελαχιστα δρομολογια?


 Δεν νομιζω οτι στην αγονη δεν εμφανιστικαν αλλοι .......
NEL με ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΔΕΣ -ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ-ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ
ΑΝΕΚ με   ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ-ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ-ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ 
ΛΑΝΕ με ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟ
και αλλες που δεν προκτιθηκαν στον ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟ

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για αυτο λεω κωστα οτι καποιοι παιζουν παιχνιδακια γενικα και οχι μονο στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση .
> Αλλα να το δουμε και αλλιως.Ποιες ειναι επιτελους αυτες οι προυποθεσεις??Μηπως σε καποιες προυποθεσεις (η σε καποια ψευδη στοιχεια)πρεπει να κανουν λιγο τα στραβα ματια και να θετουν ενα χρονικο οριο για να πραγματοποιηθουν(ή να διορθωθουν) αντι να λενε ενα ξερο -εξω απο τις αγονες 9 καραβια??
> 
> Αμα βαλεις 9 καραβια του αγουδημου και αλλα 5-6 του μανουση εκτος αγονης ποιος θα παει ??
> Κανεις!!
> Και μην λεμε οτι αμα φυγουν αυτοι θα δηλωσουν ενδιαφερον αλλοι.Τοσα χρονια αυτοι οι αλλοι που ειναι??
> Το μονο ''πιο'' καλο που εχουμε δει σε αγονη γραμμη ειναι ο Διαγορας.
> Ασε που για να στρεφεται η blue star σε μια αγονη γραμμη μηπως δεν ειναι τελικα τοσο αγονες αυτες οι γραμμες??
> Συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να εχουμε σε αυτα τα νησια, που ειναι οι ακριτες της Ελλαδας και περνανε παρα πολυ δυσκολα ,πολυ καλυτερα πλοια σε θεματα ταχυτητας και ποιοτητας (υπηρεσιων κτλ) αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν τα εχουμε ειναι λυση το να μην εχουν κανενα πλοιο ή να εχουν ελαχιστα δρομολογια?



Σορρυ αλλα ο Μανούσης κ άγονη να πάρει μάλλον δεν θα ωφελήσει τους νησιώτες αφού μονίμως δεμμενα τα χει κ χρωστάει της Μιχαλούς... :Razz: Ο λόγος που τα χει δεμμένα δεν νομίζω πως είναι οτι δεν κατάφερε να παρει άγονες!
Τωρα για τις προυποθέσεις εάν υπονοείς πως κάποιοι στο υπουργειο ή αυτή την επιτροπή τέλος πάντων για τις άγονες πράττουν σύμφωνα με τις υποδείξεις συμφερόντων δικών τους ή τρίτων είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω εφόσον δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα εις βάθος!
Εφόσον κάποιες προυποθέσεις δεν ικανοποιούνται καλώς αποκλείστηκε ο Αγούδημος!Αυτο είναι το νόμιμο!Αν τώρα ο νόμος είναι πάλι άδικος τότε ας αλλάξουν το νόμο!Με τους ισχύοντες νόμους/κανονισμούς καλά έκαναν κ έπραξαν έτσι!
Αυτο εννοώ! :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Αυτο λεω κωστα οτι το τι ισχυει με τους διαγωνισμους δεν μου πολυαρεσει.
Οταν λεω οτι δεν εμφανιστηκαν αλλοι εννοω με πλοια που να παρεχουν το κατι παραπανω.(Η λανε παντα ειχε αγονες).
Οκ οι κεντερηδες εχουν το κατι παραπανω αλλα μην ξεχναμε οτι κανουν ενδοκυκλαδικη αγονη.
Εγω αναφερομαι πιο πολυ στα πιο μακρυνα ''αγονα νησια''.
Τελος ξαναλεω οτι και εγω θα ηθελα να μπαινουν πιο καινουργια και πιο γρηγορα πλοια για τις αγονες αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν μπαινουν εκτος ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων προτιμω τα ηδη υπαρχοντα.(καλα οχι και ολα :Razz:  :Razz: )
Κωστα οταν λεω για δεμενα πλοια του μανουση εννοω αυτο που λες και εσυ.Οχι οτι δεν κινουνται επειδη δεν πηραν αγονες.Ειδαμε και τι καναν οταν τις ειχαν.
Τελος να πεταξω και κατι αν και θα με βρισετε.Τον Τεο ΔΕΝ τον θεωρω αναβαθμιση σε καμμια περιπτωση.
Καλο ειναι να μεταφερθουμε διοτι βγηκα(με) λιγο εκτος

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα η εταιρια εβγαλε προγραμμαγια την θερινη σεζον??

----------


## Naias II

Να «δέσει» όλα τα πλοία του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου λόγω της αδυναμίας του να καταβάλλει τα δεδουλευμένα στους ναυτικούς του, αποφάσισε χθες η Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία

Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## jvrou

Δεν διαννοούμαι να μην έχει χρήματα ένας εφοπλιστής σαν τον Αγούδημο να πληρώσει τους ναυτικούς του.. Λογικά δεν τους πληρώνει για να πιέσει καταστάσεις και να του καταβληθούν τα χρωστούμενα, ε?

----------


## speedrunner

*Σε απολογία κλήθηκε ο Γερ.Αγούδημος που κινδυνεύει με καταγγελία συμβάσεων

*www.marinews.gr

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> *Σε απολογία κλήθηκε ο Γερ.Αγούδημος που κινδυνεύει με καταγγελία συμβάσεων
> 
> *www.marinews.gr


Ελεος ρε παιδια τι αλο θα του κανουν αυτου του ανθρωπου  :Confused: Και πιος ειπε οτι η φολεγανδρος  και η σικηνος εχουν προβλιμα αυτιν τιν εποχι?? :Confused: Μια χαρα βαπορια εχουμε τωρα ...

----------


## speedrunner

> Ελεος ρε παιδια τι αλο θα του κανουν αυτου του ανθρωπου Και πιος ειπε οτι η φολεγανδρος  και η σικηνος εχουν προβλιμα αυτιν τιν εποχι??Μια χαρα βαπορια εχουμε τωρα ...


Όχι απλώς έχει πρόβλημα η Φολέγανδρος, έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα όταν αυτή την εποχή έχει *μόνο* 2 φορές την εβδομάδα πλοίο απο Πειραιά

----------


## mike_rodos

Τι να πούν η Σύμη και οι Λειψοί με κανένα δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υπενθυμίζω τους κανόνες της λειτουργίας του φόρουμ που συμφωνήσαμε όλοι να τηρούμε όταν γραφτήκαμε:



> *Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.*
> 
> Οι ακόλουθοι Κανόνες Λειτουργίας θεσπίστηκαν ώστε να διασφαλίσουν την ομαλή διεξαγωγή των συζητήσεων στο forum του Nautilia.gr - Forum / Your Way To Sea. Η εγγραφή και η συμμετοχή σας στο forum του Nautilia.gr - Forum / Your Way To Sea σημαίνει την πλήρη αποδοχή των Κανόνων λειτουργίας. (...)
> 
> Τα μηνύματα (μήνυμα) των μελών μπορεί να εκφράζουν τις προσωπικές τους απόψεις, αλλά παρακαλούνται οι συμμετέχοντες στην όσο το δυνατόν πληρέστερη τεκμηρίωση των απόψεών τους.Φροντίστε να μην δυσφημίζετε οποιοδήποτε αλλά να παραθέτετε επιχειρήματα σε χαμηλούς τόνους. Τα παράπονα σας ακούγονται και πέρα απο τα όρια του forum και δεν θα πρέπει να δώσουμε σε κανέναν δικαίωμα να μας κατηγορήσει χωρίς λόγο.
> (...)
> Οι συμμετέχοντες συμφωνούν να μην τοποθετούν δυσφημιστικό, προσβλητικό ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο υλικό που μπορεί να παραβιάζει τους νόμους του Ελληνικού κράτους. 
> Απαγορεύεται αυστηρά και τυχόν παραβίαση του κανόνα αυτού θα συνεπάγεται το κλείδωμα ή/και τη διαγραφή του συγκεκριμένου θέματος και ενδεχομένως την απαγόρευση πρόσβασης στο forum για τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη (ban) :
> 
> ...

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζετε ποτε θα τελειωσει η απεργεια στα πλοια της εταιριας??

----------


## marsant

> γνωριζετε ποτε θα τελειωσει η απεργεια στα πλοια της εταιριας??


Μολις πληρωθουν τα πληρωματα

----------


## xidianakis

φετος ειναι μια ιδιαιτερη χρονια για την εταιρια... 1 ιουνη (αρχη καλοκαιριου) και τα πλοια δεν εχουν ταξιδεψει ακομα.... οσο για το προγραμμα της καλοκαιρινης ουτε λογος!!!

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα η απεργεια στα πλοια της εταιριας, σταματησε?? γνωριζει κανεις??

----------


## Naias II

*Συζητήθηκαν ασφαλιστικά κατά Αγούδημου στο Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιώς*

Oι εργαζόμενοι έλαβαν επιταγές από τον πλοιοκτήτη ανάλογες του ποσού που τους οφείλει με ημερομηνία εξόφλησης την 12η Ιουνίου 2009.
Χθεσινό δημοσίευμα TheSeaNation

----------


## sea_serenade

Ενδιαφέρουσες αναμένονται οι εξελίξεις μιας κι απ' ότι φαίνεται το πράγμα αρχίζει και ξεκαθαρίζει....

----------


## marsant

Μαλλον σταματει η απεργια καθως ζητησε 10 μερες ο Αγουδημος παραταση και λογικα θα ξεκινησουν και παλι τα βαπορια της εταιριας...
http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8587

----------


## nickosps

> Μαλλον σταματει η απεργια καθως ζητησε 10 μερες ο Αγουδημος παραταση και λογικα θα ξεκινησουν και παλι τα βαπορια της εταιριας...
> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=8587


Αμήν και πότε! Όχι τίποτα άλλο απλά θα την χρειαστώ το καλοκαίρι! Χαχα:mrgreen:

----------


## DimitrisT

Την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται κρίνεται το μέλλον της εταιρίας σύμφωνα με το marinews.

----------


## xidianakis

η εβδομαδα που μας ερχεται ειναι η πιο σημαντικη τοσο για την εταιρια, οσο και για την αγονη γραμμη!!

----------


## nkr

Απεσυρθη απο την γραμμη Πειραιας-Ηρακλειο-Ροδος ο Γερ.Αγουδημος.



πηγη  marinews.gr

----------


## xidianakis

> Απεσυρθη απο την γραμμη Πειραιας-Ηρακλειο-Ροδος ο Γερ.Αγουδημος.
> 
> 
> 
> πηγη  marinews.gr


για καπου θα προοριζει τα πλοια του ο καπτα μακης.. λογικα θα στειλει τα ροδανθη κ' ανθη μαρινα στη χιο-λεσβο κι ετσι θα ειχε προβλημα στις αλλες γραμες.. αλλωστε αυτη την εβδομαδα περιμενουμε το προγραμμα της εταιριας.. υπομονη λοιπον, λιγα 24ωρα ακομα και θα δουμε τι θα γινει η εταιρια, τα πλοια και τα προγραμματα της!

----------


## nkr

Αυτο εγινε επειδη αυτην την γραμμη την εχει πλεον η ΑΝΕΚ με τα πλοια ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ και ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.

----------


## Νaval22

> για καπου θα προοριζει τα πλοια του ο καπτα μακης.. λογικα θα στειλει τα ροδανθη κ' ανθη μαρινα στη χιο-λεσβο κι ετσι θα ειχε προβλημα στις αλλες γραμες.. αλλωστε αυτη την εβδομαδα περιμενουμε το προγραμμα της εταιριας.. υπομονη λοιπον, λιγα 24ωρα ακομα και θα δουμε τι θα γινει η εταιρια, τα πλοια και τα προγραμματα της!


ναι δεν βλέπουμε την ώρα :Wink:  αντέ να ξαμολιθούν τα βασιλοβάπορα,να σωθεί το αιγαίο :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

> ναι δεν βλέπουμε την ώρα αντέ να ξαμολιθούν τα βασιλοβάπορα,να σωθεί το αιγαίο


σωστος ο στεφανος!!:wink:.. παντως μπορει να ειναι και κινηση εφνιδιασμου, το να αφησει την παρουσιαση του προγραμματος της καλοκαιρινης περιοδου στο "παρα 5"..

----------


## pantogias

Μια λυπηρή εικόνα, ο μισός στόλος της G.A. Ferries δεμένος στον Πειραιά. Σε άλλες θέσεις και τα υπόλοιπα 4 πλοία τη εταιρείας:

P6074416p.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μια λυπηρή εικόνα, ο μισός στόλος της G.A. Ferries δεμένος στον Πειραιά. Σε άλλες θέσεις και τα υπόλοιπα 4 πλοία τη εταιρείας:
> 
> P6074416p.jpg


K o άλλος μισός στον Πειραιά είναι...Πρώτη φορά τόσο άσχημα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42766

το jet ferry μόνο λείπει μπροστά στον ηλεκτρικό...

----------


## cpt babis

Μας κανατε την καρδια περιβολι.Μακαρι να αλλαξουν τα πραγματα.

----------


## Naias II

Μακάρι μακάρι. Αλλά έχω μια απορία: Η GA και κάποιες άλλες εταιρείες λόγω της άρσης του ορίου ηλικίας θα έπρεπε εφόσον δεν επενδύουν σε νέο στόλο λογικά να βελτιωθούν, όμως έγινε το αντίθετο. Αν δηλαδή έπρεπε υποχρεωτικά να αντικαταστήσουν τα βαπόρια τι θα γινόταν;

----------


## jvrou

> Μακάρι μακάρι. Αλλά έχω μια απορία: Η GA και κάποιες άλλες εταιρείες λόγω της άρσης του ορίου ηλικίας θα έπρεπε εφόσον δεν επενδύουν σε νέο στόλο λογικά να βελτιωθούν, όμως έγινε το αντίθετο. Αν δηλαδή έπρεπε υποχρεωτικά να αντικαταστήσουν τα βαπόρια τι θα γινόταν;


Θυμάμαι παλιότερα ο Αγούδημος σε συνεντευξή του στον ΑΝΤ1 είχε πει πως αν βάλουν όριο ηλικίας στα πλοία αυτός θα στείλει τα δικά του στην μαύρη θάλασσα όπου δεν θα υπάρχουν όρια.. ε λοιπόν κάτι τέτοιο θα γινόταν..

----------


## Naias II

Δυστυχώς, κάτι τέτοιες δηλώσεις προκαλούν παρά προσελκύουν το ενδιαφέρον.
Λίγη αισιοδοξία δεν βλάπτει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sg3

εχουμε εξελιξεις για την εταιρεια?

----------


## xidianakis

> εχουμε εξελιξεις για την εταιρεια?


αυριο θα ξερουμε σιγουρα τι θα γινει για την εταιρια και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το προγραμμα της εταιριας.

----------


## xidianakis

σημερα επικοινωνισα με κεντρικο πρακτοριο της εταιριας GA FERRIES και μου ειπαν πως η εταιρια δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ γραμμη απο ηρακλειο για κυκλαδες.. ουτε την ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη.

----------


## nickosps

Έμαθες τίποτα για το καλοκαιρινό πρόγραμμα φίλε μου; Και κυρίως πότε θα αρχίσουν;

----------


## xidianakis

> Έμαθες τίποτα για το καλοκαιρινό πρόγραμμα φίλε μου; Και κυρίως πότε θα αρχίσουν;


δυστυχως φιλαρακο μου, δεν μου ειπαν τιποτα ουτε για το προγραμμα, ουτε για καποιο αλλο σχεδιο της εταιριας... με το τσιγγελι τους εβγαζα καθε λεξη.. ηταν πολυ νευρικη η κοπελα που μιλησα... τη μονη πληροφορια που μου εδωσαν, σας την μετεφερα αμεσως.. δεν θα βαλουν κανενα καραβι, για κανενα δρομολογιο ηρακλειο-κυκλαδες ή ηρακλειο θεσ/νικη!

----------


## thanos75

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...-yp-oik-09.htm

Ασφαλιστικά μέτρα κατά του Αγούδημου εξετάζει η ΠΝΟ, με το βλέμμα στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών, προκειμένου να πληρωθούν οι ναυτικοί...Κοινώς, θολό το τοπίο ακόμα για την εταιρεία

----------


## xidianakis

ας σκεφτουμε κ λιγο αλλιως! μπορει η καπτα μακης να εκβιαζει απο την πλευρα του οσο μπορει, ενω ξερει κατα 80 με 90% οτι θα κερδισει, γιατι
α. στην αγονη δεν πηγαινουν πολλοι
β. δεν υπαρχουν πλοια για να βγαλουν ολα τα δρομολογια!
ετσι, μπορει να πιεσει σε μεγαλο βαθμο το ΥΕΝ..

----------


## Naias II

Ναι αλλά αν δεν πληρώσει οι ναυτικοί απλήρωτοι δεν θα δουλέψουν. Αρκετά έκαναν υπομονή.
Ας ελπίσουμε να βγει κάτι από την συνάντηση του Αγούδημου με Παπαληγούρα και ΠΝΟ στο ΥΕΝ. *Εδώ
*

----------


## thanos75

Συγκέντρωση διαμαρτυρίας έχουν προγραμματίσει για αύριο στις 10.00 οι ναυτικοί της GA έξω από το ΥΕΝ για την μη καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων τους!

----------


## DimitrisT

Τέλος φαίνεται ότι παίρνει η ταλαιπωρία των ναυτικών της G.A.Ferries σύμφωνα με το marinews .

----------


## xidianakis

συγγνωμη για την εκφραση που θα χρησιμοποιησω, αλλα ολα αυτα που περιεχουν την προταση "εχουν παρει τον δρομο...." ειναι ολα μαλ..κιες... μονο που ακουω να το λενε τα δηθεν σοβαρα προσωπα απο τα ΥΕΝ, κτλ, μου σηκωνετε η τριχια 10 ποντους.. θελω να περασω το μηνυμα, πως αυτα που λενε τωρα, για τα χρηματα που εχουν βρει τον δρομο τους, τα ακουμε εδω και τουλαχιστον 6 μηνες... κ παλι συγγνωμη για την εκφραση μου..

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα εχουμε κανενα νεο? πηραν τα χρηματα τους οι ναυτικοι? ποτε θα αρχησουν δρομολογια τα πλοια?

----------


## marsant

> τελικα εχουμε κανενα νεο? πηραν τα χρηματα τους οι ναυτικοι? ποτε θα αρχησουν δρομολογια τα πλοια?


Οι ναυτικοι θα τα παρουν τα χρηματα τους μεχρι αυριο σιγουρα, οπως ξερετε ηδη απο το Νατ μεσω του ΥΕΝ απο αυτα που χρωσταγε το υπυργειο στην G.A FERRIES.Δρομολογια λογικα θα ξεκινησουν τα πλοια την Δευτερα.

----------


## xidianakis

marsant, θα ξεκινησουν ολα τα πλοια απο την αλλη εβδομαδα?

----------


## marsant

> marsant, θα ξεκινησουν ολα τα πλοια απο την αλλη εβδομαδα?


Οχι ολα με τπτ.ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ-ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ-ΜΙΛΕΝΑ- προσωρινα θα ειναι εκτος μαχης :Very Happy: .Αντιθετως ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ-ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ  θα ξεκινησουν σταδιακα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ ειδικα νομιζω οτι δεν θα ξανακανει δρομολογια,οποτε θα ειναι παραπανω απο προσωρινα εκτος μαχης! :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

> το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ ειδικα νομιζω οτι δεν θα ξανακανει δρομολογια,οποτε θα ειναι παραπανω απο προσωρινα εκτος μαχης!


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά αναφέρεσαι στη μη συμμόρφωση με τη Στοκχόλμη, σωστά? Μα αυτή έχει καταλητκική ημερομηνία την 1η Οκτωβρίου του 2010. Γιατί να μην ταξίδέψει τουλάχιστον την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο?

Εκτός αν υπάρχει και τίποτε άλλο.

----------


## xidianakis

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά αναφέρεσαι στη μη συμμόρφωση με τη Στοκχόλμη, σωστά? Μα αυτή έχει καταλητκική ημερομηνία την 1η Οκτωβρίου του 2010. Γιατί να μην ταξίδέψει τουλάχιστον την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο?
> 
> Εκτός αν υπάρχει και τίποτε άλλο.


οπως εχει αναφερει κ ενας φιλος μας στο θεμα του πλοιου ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ειναι πολυ "φαγανα" δηλ εχει μεγαλη καταναλλωση σε καυσημο, ενω το γκαραζ του ειναι πολυ μικρο για το μεγεθος του... αρα ειναι ασυμφερο, οχι μονο για την GA αλλα απο ολες τις εταιριες, ειδικα τωρα που τα καυσημα ειναι στα υψη!!

----------


## gtogias

> οπως εχει αναφερει κ ενας φιλος μας στο θεμα του πλοιου ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, ειναι πολυ "φαγανα" δηλ εχει μεγαλη καταναλλωση σε καυσημο, ενω το γκαραζ του ειναι πολυ μικρο για το μεγεθος του... αρα ειναι ασυμφερο, οχι μονο για την GA αλλα απο ολες τις εταιριες, ειδικα τωρα που τα καυσημα ειναι στα υψη!!


Ε, δεν είναι και στα ύψη. Μην κοιτάς την αμόλυβδη. Συνολικά είναι περίπου στα μισά (και κάτι) της περσινής ψηλής τιμής του Ιουλίου. Το κυκλοφορούσε δηλαδή όλη την χαμηλή περίοδο και τώρα που μπορεί και να το γεμίσει θα το αφήσει να κάθεται?

Η αίσθηση μου είναι ότι δεν έχει πια το κουράγιο να κονταροχτυπηθεί με τον όποιο ανταγωνισμό υπάρχει χωρίς την κάλυψη των επιδοτήσεων.

----------


## douzoune

Η Ρομίλντα πάει Βόλο-Σποράδες? Τι λένε αυτοί που ξέρουν περισσότερα?
http://tvradio.ert.gr/radio/local_De...&newsid=455094
http://www.volos-city.gr/default.aspx?id=29481&nt=103
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι αξιόπιστες πηγές (είναι και του περασμένου μήνα) αλλά μιλάει(η δεύτερη) για έγκριση από ΣΑΣ.

----------


## captain 83

Όταν έγινε το ΣΑΣ και πήρε έγκριση το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ είχαν βοήξει οι τοπικές εφημερίδες ότι φέτος θα υπήρχε η καλύτερη ακτοπλοική σύνδεση των νησιών με τον Βόλο και τον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο, χωρίς όμως να υπολογίζουν τα οικονομικά προβλήματα της εταιρείας.

----------


## xidianakis

τελικα με τα πλοια ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, ΑΝΘΗ, JET, ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, τι θα απογινει? θα ξαναταξιδεψουν?

----------


## speedrunner

Η ΕΕΑ κάνει λόγω για επιλεκτική πολιτική υπέρ συγκεκριμένων εταιρειών και ειδικές ρυθμίσεις υπέρ αυτών.

Φωτό από το Αρχείο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΑΚΗ

Μπορεί το Δ.Σ. του Ναυτικού Απομαχικού Ταμείου στην έκτακτη συνεδρίασή του να ενέκρινε τη σύμβαση εκχώρησης μεταξύ ΠΝΟ-GA Ferries για την καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων στα πληρώματα της ακτοπλοικής εταιρείας ύψους 1,3 εκ.ευρώ από τις επιδοτήσεις του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ, όμως δεν υπήρξε ομοφωνία.

Η αρνητική ψήφος ήταν από τον εκπρόσωπο της Ένωσης Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας, ο οποίος μάλιστα προσκόμισε στο Δ.Σ. και επιστολή την οποία υπογράφουν ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης, Απόστολος Βεντούρης και ο γενικός γραμματέας, Μανώλης Γαλανάκης. Στην επιστολή υπάρχει το σκεπτικό με το οποίο η ΕΕΑ έριξε την αρνητική ψήφο. 

Η ΕΕΑ κάνει λόγω για επιλεκτική πολιτική υπέρ συγκεκριμένων εταιρειών και ειδικές ρυθμίσεις υπέρ αυτών, «με την επίκληση του δήθεν συμφέροντος των εργαζομένων δεν είναι σύννομη και δεν αίρει τον άδικο και παράνομο χαρακτήρα μιας τέτοιας απόφασης. Σας εφιστούμε την προσοχή επί όλων των ανωτέρω». 

Όπως επισημαίνει η ΕΕΑ «με σειρά αποφάσεων του ΥΕΝΑΝΠ στο παρελθόν οι αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες αρνήθηκαν ανάλογους διακανονισμούς προς πληρωμή οφειλομένων ποσών, υπέρ ΚΑΕΟ και επίναυλου με αποτέλεσμα να οδηγηθούν κάποιοι πλοιοκτήτες σε οικονομική καταστροφή».



www.marinews.gr

----------


## marsant

Oλα τα λεφτα η αρνηση του κυριου Βεντουρη,δεν υπολογιζει οτι οι οικογενειες θα πληρωουν αλλα στο οτι η G.A Ferries ευνωειται....Ενα μεγαλο ελεως δηλαδη,λες και αυτα τα λεφτα δεν ειναι τα χρωστουμενα που οφειλε το κρατος στην G.A ferries, λες και τα χαριζει το κρατος....Με αυτα που λεει και κανει ο κυριος Βεντουρης πως να μην αποχωρησουν απο την ενωση εφοπλιστων ολες οι εταιριες?Αλλα συγνωμη εχει μεινει η HSW-ANEK-ΝΕΛ.............

----------


## Speedkiller

> Oλα τα λεφτα η αρνηση του κυριου Βεντουρη,δεν υπολογιζει οτι οι οικογενειες θα πληρωουν αλλα στο οτι η G.A Ferries ευνωειται....Ενα μεγαλο ελεως δηλαδη,λες και αυτα τα λεφτα δεν ειναι τα χρωστουμενα που οφειλε το κρατος στην G.A ferries, λες και τα χαριζει το κρατος....Με αυτα που λεει και κανει ο κυριος Βεντουρης πως να μην αποχωρησουν απο την ενωση εφοπλιστων ολες οι εταιριες?Αλλα συγνωμη εχει μεινει η HSW-ANEK-ΝΕΛ.............


H αλήθεια είναι πως κάπου έχει δίκιο σ αυτά που λέει...Ομως το σημαντικό είναι να πληρωθούν οι άνθρωποι αυτοί κ πως για μένα το κάνει μόνο κ μόνο για να δυσκολέψει την ζωή της GA και τίποτα περισσότερο....Καλό θα είναι λοιπόν να έχει μια ευνοική μεταχείρηση η GA αυτήν τη φορά!

----------


## marsant

> H αλήθεια είναι πως κάπου έχει δίκιο σ αυτά που λέει...Ομως το σημαντικό είναι να πληρωθούν οι άνθρωποι αυτοί κ πως για μένα το κάνει μόνο κ μόνο για να δυσκολέψει την ζωή της GA και τίποτα περισσότερο....Καλό θα είναι λοιπόν να έχει μια ευνοική μεταχείρηση η GA αυτήν τη φορά!


Δεν εχει πουθενα δικιο και δεν ειναι σωστα επιχειρηματα αυτα που λεει.Δηλαδη τι?, επειδη εκλεισαν τα προηγουμενα χρονια εταιρειες το ιδιο πρεπει να συμβαινει και τωρα???Στο φιναλε μιλαει για βοηθεια του ΥΕΝ ως προς τι ομως?Το ιδιο το ΥΕΝ με τα 9.000.000.ευρω που χρωασταγε εφτασε σε αυτη την κατασταση την εταιρια και στην τελικη δεν την βοηθησε ,τα χρωστουμενα εδωσε και μαλιστα χρωσταει και αλλα.Ας κλεισει η G.A να κλεισει μετα η KALISTI να παρει σειρα και η ΛΑΝΕ και ολα μια χαρα μετα.Αντι να γινονται καλυτερα τα πραγματα για να μην βαζουν λουκετο οι εταιριες και μενουν στο δρομο οικογενειες, εχει επιχειρηματα απο το παρελθον......Οπως το λες φιλε Κωστα ας εχουν ευνωικη μεταχειρηση οι εταιριες που εχουν προβλημα, γιατι εκτος οτι εξυπηρετουν νησακια, τρωνε ενα κομματι ψωμι οι οικογενειες.Δεν χρειαζεται να ευνωειται συνεχεια η ΑΝΕΚ και να τις ανοιγουν πορτες παντου.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Δεν εχει πουθενα δικιο και δεν ειναι σωστα επιχειρηματα αυτα που λεει.Δηλαδη τι?, επειδη εκλεισαν τα προηγουμενα χρονια εταιρειες το ιδιο πρεπει να συμβαινει και τωρα???Στο φιναλε μιλαει για βοηθεια του ΥΕΝ ως προς τι ομως?Το ιδιο το ΥΕΝ με τα 9.000.000.ευρω που χρωασταγε εφτασε σε αυτη την κατασταση την εταιρια και στην τελικη δεν την βοηθησε ,τα χρωστουμενα εδωσε και μαλιστα χρωσταει και αλλα.Ας κλεισει η G.A να κλεισει μετα η KALISTI να παρει σειρα και η ΛΑΝΕ και ολα μια χαρα μετα.Αντι να γινονται καλυτερα τα πραγματα για να μην βαζουν λουκετο οι εταιριες και μενουν στο δρομο οικογενειες, εχει επιχειρηματα απο το παρελθον......Οπως το λες φιλε Κωστα ας εχουν ευνωικη μεταχειρηση οι εταιριες που εχουν προβλημα, γιατι εκτος οτι εξυπηρετουν νησακια, τρωνε ενα κομματι ψωμι οι οικογενειες.Δεν χρειαζεται να ευνωειται συνεχεια η ΑΝΕΚ και να τις ανοιγουν πορτες παντου.



Σ αυτό των περί ΑΝΕΚ συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!Κ όντως το υπουργείο εχει δυσκολεψει τη ζωή της GA για αυτό κ καλά θα κάνει κ υπάρχει πιο "ευνοική" μεταχείριση!Αλλα αν μια εταιρεία δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει μήπως είναι καλύτερα να το κλεισει το μαγαζάκι?Δεν νομίζω πως κ οι ναυτικοί νιώθουν κ τόσο άνετα να δουλεύουν σε εταιρείες που αυριο μπορεί να κλείσουν κ να τους χρωστούν κιόλας!Κ δεν αναφέρομαι στην GA,μιλάω πιο γενικά!Η λογική του να μην κλεινουν τέτοιου είδους εταιρείες είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι δεν νομίζεις?

----------


## Thanasis89

Μαρίνο μια χαρά τα λες ! Διαλέγεις στρατόπεδο ή μένεις αμέτοχος (G.A. Ferries) και παλεύεις κόντρα σ' αυτούς που παίζουν παιχνίδι με σημαδεμένα χαρτιά !
Κώστα μια συγκεντρωτική ακτοπλοΐα δεν οφελεί κανέναν ! Δεν φταίει η G.A. και η κάθε G.A. αν τα "ζώα" (συγνώμη για την λέξη αλλά έτσι τα βλέπω) κοιτάνε να τρώνε και να γεμίζουν τα στομάχια τους ! Μην βλέπετε ηγετικές μορφές σε εταιρείες επιτέλους ! Δείτε οικογένειες δείτε ανθρώπους που παλεύουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί ! Γυρνάνε μέρες ολόκληρες το Αιγαίο ! Δεν είναι καλό πράγμα η ανεργία και δεν μπορεί μια εταιρεία όσο μεγάλη κι αν είναι να απορροφήσει τόσο κόσμο ! Αυτά μέχρι εδώ...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μαρίνο μια χαρά τα λες ! Διαλέγεις στρατόπεδο ή μένεις αμέτοχος (G.A. Ferries) και παλεύεις κόντρα σ' αυτούς που παίζουν παιχνίδι με σημαδεμένα χαρτιά !
> Κώστα μια συγκεντρωτική ακτοπλοΐα δεν οφελεί κανέναν ! Δεν φταίει η G.A. και η κάθε G.A. αν τα "ζώα" (συγνώμη για την λέξη αλλά έτσι τα βλέπω) κοιτάνε να τρώνε και να γεμίζουν τα στομάχια τους ! Μην βλέπετε ηγετικές μορφές σε εταιρείες επιτέλους ! Δείτε οικογένειες δείτε ανθρώπους που παλεύουν για ένα κομμάτι ψωμί ! Γυρνάνε μέρες ολόκληρες το Αιγαίο ! Δεν είναι καλό πράγμα η ανεργία και δεν μπορεί μια εταιρεία όσο μεγάλη κι αν είναι να απορροφήσει τόσο κόσμο ! Αυτά μέχρι εδώ...



Δεν συμφωνώ αγαπητέ Θανάση!Κ ούτε εσύ θα συμφωνούσες αν ήσουν ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που έιναι απλήρωτοι-αιχμάλωτοι μιας εταιρείας μιας κ αν φύγουν=ανεργία ή αν μείνουν=αβέβαιο μέλλον...!Δεν είπα πως συγκεντρωτική ακτοπλοία βοηθά!!!Αυτό που λεώ είναι πως "αρρωστημένες" καταστάσεις που διαιωνίζονται δεν θα βγουν σε καλό!Βλέπε Ολυμπιακή κλπ...

----------


## Thanasis89

> Δεν συμφωνώ αγαπητέ Θανάση!Κ ούτε εσύ θα συμφωνούσες αν ήσουν ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που έιναι απλήρωτοι-αιχμάλωτοι μιας εταιρείας μιας κ αν φύγουν=ανεργία ή αν μείνουν=αβέβαιο μέλλον...!Δεν είπα πως συγκεντρωτική ακτοπλοία βοηθά!!!Αυτό που λεώ είναι πως "αρρωστημένες" καταστάσεις που διαιωνίζονται δεν θα βγουν σε καλό!Βλέπε Ολυμπιακή κλπ...


Σωστός Κώστα ! Συμφωνώ Απόλυτα ! Αλλά όπως και στην Ολυμπιακή κάποιος έσπρωξε την κατάσταση για να φτάσει εκεί και να εξελιχθεί έτσι ! Μυρίζει μεθόδευση ! χιχιχιχι

----------


## DAFEL

ΟΣΟΙ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΗ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΒΗΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ. ΟΙ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΙ.ΑΓΟΝΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ.ΑΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΕΙΕΣ ΠΛΑΤΕΣ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΣ.ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΜΑΚΗ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΚΟΠΡΙΣΜΑ.

----------


## speedrunner

Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται η διαδικασία καταβολής των δεδουλευμένων στα πληρώματα της G.A. Ferries από το ΝΑΤ μετά την υπογραφή της σύμβασης εγχώρησης μεταξύ ΠΝΟ και της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. Η αρχή έγινε το μεσημέρι με το πλήρωμα του Μιλένα (φωτό).

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Marinews.gr η καθυστέρηση που παρατηρήθηκε οφείλεται στις γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες που έπρεπε να ακολουθηθούν για να είναι σύννομη η διαδικασία. 
Όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο στελέχη του ΝΑΤ , της GA Ferries, της ΠΝΟ και του Σωματείου Λογιστών ήλεγξαν όλα τα στοιχεία προκειμένου να προσδιοριστούν επακριβώς τα ποσά για κάθε έναν ναυτικό και να εκδοθούν οι επιταγές. Εγινε έλεγχος σε έναν προς έναν τους λογαριασμούς.

www.marinews.gr

----------


## xidianakis

μετα την καταβολη των πρωτων χρηματων, εχουμε κανενα νεο για την εταιρια, τα πλοια κ τα δρομολογια?

----------


## Leo

Καλά Νέα.
Διαβάστε *εδώ* απο το Marinews

Αναλυτικά το κέιμενο

*Ελευθεροπλοϊα στα ε/γ-ο/γ Μιλένα-Μαρίνα και συνέχιση επίσχεσης εργασίας στο Sardinia Vera*
17/6/2009 
Σε δύο πλοία της G.A.Ferries δόθηκε ελευθεροπλοϊα. Πρόκειται για τα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΜΑΡΙΝΑ. 
Για το δεύτερο πλοίο δόθηκε το οκ από την εταιρεία SANCO που είχε καταθέσει χθες ασφαλιστικά μέτρα για συντηριτική κατάσχεση. 
Παράλληλα, σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση του ΥΕΝ, συνεχίζεται η επίσχεση εργασίας στο πλοίο Sardinia Vera.

----------


## DAFEL

ΑΜΑΝ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΕΙ Ο ΠΥΓΜΑΧΟΣ

----------


## xidianakis

τωρα που "ελευθερωθηκαν" τα πλοια τοης εταιριας, υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρει την γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη? το λεω γιατι ειχε περασει απο το μυαλο μου οτι ο λογος που δεν πηρε την γραμμη ηταν η απεργεια..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> τωρα που "ελευθερωθηκαν" τα πλοια τοης εταιριας, υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρει την γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη? το λεω γιατι ειχε περασει απο το μυαλο μου οτι ο λογος που δεν πηρε την γραμμη ηταν η απεργεια..


Τότε είναι που θα δηλώσει πτώχευση η εταιρία.. και ξέρεις γιατί?
Γιατί οι μοναδικοί επιβάτες θα είναι το πλήρωμα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xidianakis

μην το παρατραβαμε κιολας... υπαρχουν πολλοι οδηγοι φορτηγων που θα ταξιδευουν με το πλοιο αν μπει!

----------


## captain 83

Με τα FLYING CAT της ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ θα της μαζέψει πολύ κόσμο προς και απο Σποράδες.

----------


## xidianakis

αν εχει μποφωρακια ομως, θα ειναι απελπισια!! κ δεν θα μπορει να βαζει φορτηγα μεσα το ταχυπλοο, μιας κ η γραμμη στιριζετε κατα 60% απο τα φορτηγα -ειδικα τον χειμωνα-.

----------


## captain 83

Για επιβάτες μίλησα μόνο. Την κίνηση των φορτηγών την είδαμε και τη συζητήσαμε αλλού. Και μάλλον είναι αποθαρρυντική για να καταλήξει η γραμμή να είναι άγονη. Μεταξύ φλαινγκ κατ και γ.α. ο επιβάτης θα κοιτάξει να φτάσει γρηγορότερα, μιας και ο αγούδημος δε θα έχει το εισητήριο τζάμπα.

----------


## xidianakis

οχι ομως κ οτι η χελλενικ σε ταξιδευει με χαμιλες τιμες!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  τα εισητηρια ειναι πανακριβα!! 50+ ευρω απο ηρακλειο!!

----------


## captain 83

Ναι αλλα με την ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ξέρει ότι σε 4 κ μισλη ώρες θα είναι Σκιάθο και όχι 10 που ήθελε πέρυσι το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και μάζευε την καθυστέρηση του αιώνα. Και με συνθήκες πολύ καλύτερες των γ.α. φερριες.

----------


## xidianakis

το καθε ειδος πλοιου κ για τη χρηση του! το μιλενα ειναι ε/γ-ο/γ πλοιο, κανει για ολες τις χρησεις! τα ταχυπλοα ειναι κατι σαν τα λεωφορια.!!

----------


## captain 83

Καλύτερα λεωφορείο παρά αραμπάς........Εγώ τα πράγματά μου δεν τα ξαναβάζω πάνψ στην λιγδιασμένη παλέτα του ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, η οποία θεωρείται ότι είναι χώρος που τοποθετούν βαλίτσες. Εκτός από καραβολάτρης είμαι και επιβάτης και θέλω να πηγαίνω αξιοπρεπώς.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Καλύτερα λεωφορείο παρά αραμπάς........Εγώ τα πράγματά μου δεν τα ξαναβάζω πάνψ στην λιγδιασμένη παλέτα του ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, η οποία θεωρείται ότι είναι χώρος που τοποθετούν βαλίτσες. Εκτός από καραβολάτρης είμαι και επιβάτης και θέλω να πηγαίνω αξιοπρεπώς.



Δηλαδη αν ειναι λιγδιασμενη η παλετα τοτε το ολον ειναι ακαταλληλο?Για να καταλαβω αν το πορτ μπαγκαζ ειναι βρωμικο αυτο καθιστα το αυτοκινητο απαραδεκτο?Εχουμε περασει και κατοχη και καποιος ειχε πει οτι οι ελληνες πολεμανε σαν λιονταρια!Αν κολαμε σε αυτα τα μικροπραγματα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εχουμε χασει το αλατι μας σαν λαος και δεν θα ξαναπολεμισουμε σαν λιονταρια

----------


## Naias II

Κοίταξε BEN δεν είναι κακοπροαίρετη η δήλωση του captain 83.
Το πλοίο σαφώς και δεν καθίσταται ακατάλληλο αλλά το να είναι ένα πλοίο νοικοκυρεμένο έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Τίθεται θέμα σεβασμού:εταιρείας και επιβάτη. Είμαστε στη εποχή του 2009 και σαφώς σαν επιβάτες απαιτούμε και πρέπει να υπάρχει η εξέλιξη στη ναυτιλία μας.

----------


## captain 83

Σοφή κουβέντα είπες Naias II. Σεβασμός του επιβάτη. Λέξη που από τείνει να εξαφανιστεί και θα κοσμεί πλέον το λεξιλόγιο και όχι τους χαρακτήρες των ανθρώπων (μην το πάρει κανείς προσωπικά). Ακόμη και καθαρή να ήταν η παλέτα κ. BEN εγώ δε θα δεχόμουν να βάλω τα πράγματά μου εκεί πάνω όταν την σήμερον ημέρα υπάρχουν χίλιοι δυο τρόποι να αποθηκεύσεις πράγματα από το να καταφεύγεις σε μεθόδους που παραπέμπουν στην κατοχή. Εντάξει, εμένα μ άρεσε και ταξίδευα με το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και όχι με το FLYING CAT. Αλλά ήταν πολλά τα άσχημα σχόλια που άκουγα για την κατάσταση του πλοίου. Και οι τουαλέτες ήταν στο χάλι τους και έτρεχαν από παντού νερά. 

Δεν μίλησα πουθενά περί ακαταλληλότητας του πλοίου. Επειδή αυτά τα πλοία μεταφέρουν και ανθρώπους που δεν είναι καραβολάτρες (και είναι η πλειοψηφία) καλό θα ήταν να τα συμμορφώσουν λίγο (αν ξαναταξιδέψουν). Τα είδαμε και τα καουμποϊλίκια του Αγούδημου με το ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ. Εν μια νυκτί βάφτιζε την οικονομική θέση BUSSINESS και την επόμενη μέρα ξανά οικονομική. Αυτός είναι ο σεβασμός προς τον επιβάτη.

----------


## maggiora

Ολοι εχετε δικιο απο την οπτικη γωνια που το εξεταζετε....

Εγω θα ελεγα ας ξεκινησουν με το καλο(ολα τα πλοια)....να δουλεψει ο κοσμος που δεν φταιει τιποτα.....και οι επιβατες ας εχουν την δυνατοτητα επιλογης...!!!

Προσωπικα εχω ταξιδεψει και με τα δυο ειδη πλοιων FLYING CAT,συμβατικα
και ως επιβατης και ως πληρωμα.........

Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα ξεκινησουν και ας ειμαστε εμεις εδω να τα κρινουμε...

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## captain 83

Δυστυχώς η G.A. FERRIES κατάντησε να κρατιέται στην ζωή μόνο με ενέσεις και ευθύνονται πολλοί γι΄ αυτό, και η εταιρεία και οι αρχές. ¶λλοι περισσότερο και άλλοι λιγότερο. Σήμερα είναι το ΝΑΤ που μπορεί να δώσει την όποια χείρα βοηθείας στην G.A. Αύριο ίσως κάποιος άλλος. Μέχρι πότε όμως;

----------


## maggiora

Δυστυχώς η G.A. FERRIES κατάντησε να κρατιέται στην ζωή μόνο με ενέσεις και ευθύνονται πολλοί γι΄ αυτό

captain 83 Εχεις απολυτο δικιο σ αυτο που λες.--

Καποτε ο Καπτα Μακης οταν ηταν στα καλα του προσεχε παρα πολυ και τα πληρωματα του και τους επιβατες του....!!Μιλαμε για τρομερες παροχες.--

Δυστηχως τα χρονια περασαν....αυτος μεγαλωσε....μεγαλωσαν και τα παιδια του ομως....!!!Για να μην το συνεχισω αλλο.... η κατασταση ειναι αυτη που  εχει φτασει σημερα....!!!Ο Καπτα Μακης μεχρι το 2000 ειχε φορτηγα....!!!Αυτα κρατουσαν τα ακτοπλοικα...!!Οταν πηγε για σκραπ και τα τελευταια του η κατηφορα ηδη ξεκινουσε...---

Το αποτελεσμα ειναι να μην μπορει να πληρωσει τα πληρωματα του.Για οσους εχουν δουλεψει μ αυτην την εταιρια και ακουν τετοια πραγματα ειναι διπλο το χτυπημα.

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## nickosps

Εγώ θα πω κάτι που αποτελεί προσωπική άποψη και εκτίμηση από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει, και αν κρίνουν οι moderators ότι πρέπει να το σβήσουν μπορούν να το κάνουν γιατί θα έχω βγει λίγο off topic. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, όλοι ξέρουμε ότι παίζονται παιχνίδια...Λοιπόν, πιστεύω ότι αν αλλάξει η κυβέρνηση τότε μπορεί η GA Ferries να ξαναδεί άσπρη μέρα... Αυτά... Ευχαριστώ :Very Happy:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Εγώ θα πω κάτι που αποτελεί προσωπική άποψη και εκτίμηση από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει, και αν κρίνουν οι moderators ότι πρέπει να το σβήσουν μπορούν να το κάνουν γιατί θα έχω βγει λίγο off topic. Στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, όλοι ξέρουμε ότι παίζονται παιχνίδια...Λοιπόν, πιστεύω ότι αν αλλάξει η κυβέρνηση τότε μπορεί η GA Ferries να ξαναδεί άσπρη μέρα... Αυτά... Ευχαριστώ


αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο φιλε nickosps.. :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Δέν ήξερα που να το δημοσιευσω και ειπα εδώ αφου μαλλον αφορα την εταιρέια . Σύμφωνα με την τοπική εφημερίδα "Θεσσαλια" το υπουργειο θα ναυλώσει πλοιο για μεταφορα λαθρομεταναστών .
img527.jpg

----------


## maggiora

Ισχύει και μάλον θα ειναι το Μιλενα..... :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

to milena 8a paei kata 80 me 90%..

----------


## dasent

pros to paron ksekinoun Rodanthi & Daliana simera...
gia na doume....

----------


## xidianakis

> pros to paron ksekinoun Rodanthi & Daliana simera...
> gia na doume....


pros ta pou exoun dromologia?

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι! να γράφουμε ελληνικά εδώ? Το επιβιβάλλουν άλλωστε και οι *κανόνες* του φόρουμ. Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dasent

ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ: ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΑΝΑΦΗ
ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ: ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ

Τελικά ίσως και να μην φύγουν, δεν είναι όλα τα χαρτιά έτοιμα...

----------


## Leo

> ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ: ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΟ-ΣΙΚΙΝΟ-ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ-ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ-ΑΝΑΦΗ
> ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ: ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ
> 
> Τελικά ίσως και να μην φύγουν, δεν είναι όλα τα χαρτιά έτοιμα...


Όταν λέμε Σποράδες εννοούμε από Βόλο ή από ¶γιο?

----------


## marsant

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φυγει καποιο πλοιο της εταιριας σημερα αλλα ουτε και αυριο.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ξεκινησουν το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και μαλλον την Δευτερα.Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ με το βυθισμα που εχει και τα νερα που τραβαει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο, οποτε ενα απο τα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ θα κανει το Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο-Σαντορινη-Αναφη.

----------


## DAFEL

ΦΙΛΕ Η ΡΟΔΑΝΘΑΡΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΚΑΤΑ99.9 ΤΙΣ ΕΚΑΤΟ ΑΠΟ22 Η24/6 ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΝΕΑ

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φυγει καποιο πλοιο της εταιριας σημερα αλλα ουτε και αυριο.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να ξεκινησουν το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και μαλλον την Δευτερα.Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ με το βυθισμα που εχει και τα νερα που τραβαει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο, οποτε ενα απο τα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ θα κανει το Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σικινο-Φολεγανδρο-Σαντορινη-Αναφη.


Οχι στη φολεγανδρο το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΙ μπενει ανετα τωρα στι σικινο δεν ξερω..παντος πολλει θα ειθελα να δω ενα βαπορι του αγουδιμου να μπενει στι λιμανι μας μετα απο πολλι καιρο και μαλιστα το ροδανθι που δεν εχει ερθει ποτε...

----------


## xidianakis

σημερά, όπως σχεδόν κάθε σάββατο, έκανα τη βόλτα μου απο τα κεντρικά κάθε εταιράας εδώ στο ηράκλειο.. όπου και να πήγα, μου είπαν οτι τα οριστικά προγράμματα για φέτος θα τα περιμένουμε απο τισ 29 του μήνα... στη ga μου είπαν οτι δεν ξέρουν ακόμα ποιά εβδομάδα θα βγάλουν το πρόγραμμα..

----------


## speedrunner

Τι θα γίνει τελικά με τα πλοία της εταιρίας, πότε θα αρχίσουν δρομολόγια.

----------


## xidianakis

> Τι θα γίνει τελικά με τα πλοία της εταιρίας, πότε θα αρχίσουν δρομολόγια.


την παρασκευη ή την δευτερα, θα ειναι ετοιμο το προγραμμα για ολα τα πλοια.:wink:
πηγη: ga ferries.

----------


## marsant

Xαμηλες τιμες εχει βαλει η εταιρια για να παει καποιος στις κυκλαδες.Ενδεικτικα για Σαντορινη το εισητηριο κοστιζει 27 ευρω οταν με την πρωτη σε επιβατικη κινηση εταιρια της χωρας χρειαζεται κανεις 34 ευρω.Το Ι.Χ 70 ευρω ενω αντιστοιχα 100 ευρω με την αλλη εταιρια.Οσο για τις μηχανες 20 ευρω με την G.A, ενω με την αλλη 27 ευρω.Σημαντικες διαφορες αν αναλογιστει κανεις οτι μια οικογενεια με εισητηρια επιστροφης θα γλειτωσει αρκετα χρηματα.Υπαρχει βεβαια και αλλη οψη του νομισματος που θα σκεφτει κανεις οτι ναι μεν μπορει να πληρωνει πιο πολλα λεφτα στην αλλη εταιρια αλλα γλυτωνει 2 ωρες και 30 λεπτα.Οπως και να το δει κανεις κεριδσμενος βγαινει ο επιβατης καθως εχει να κανει επιλογες αναμεσα στην τσεπη του και το χρονο, για αυτο λεμε και το φωναζουμε καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν πολλες εταιριες για να υπαρχει ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ.

----------


## xidianakis

> Xαμηλες τιμες εχει βαλει η εταιρια για να παει καποιος στις κυκλαδες.Ενδεικτικα για Σαντορινη το εισητηριο κοστιζει 27 ευρω οταν με την πρωτη επιβατικη εταιρια της χωρας χρειαζεται κανεις 34 ευρω.Το Ι.Χ 70 ευρω ενω αντιστοιχα 100 ευρω με την αλλη εταιρια.Οσο για τις μηχανες 20 ευρω με την G.A, ενω με την αλλη 27 ευρω.Σημαντικες διαφορες αν αναλογιστει κανεις οτι μια οικογενεια με εισητηρια επιστροφης θα γλειτωσει αρκετα χρηματα.Υπαρχει βεβαια και αλλη οψη του νομισματος που θα σκεφτει κανεις οτι ναι μεν μπορει να πληρωνει πιο πολλα λεφτα στην αλλη εταιρια αλλα γλυτωνει 2 ωρες και 30 λεπτα.Οπως και να το δει κανεις κεριδσμενος βγαινει ο επιβατης καθως εχει να κανει επιλογες αναμεσα στην τσεπη του και το χρονο, για αυτο λεμε και το φωναζουμε καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν πολλες εταιριες για να υπαρχει ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ.


ναι, αλλα ποσες ωρες κανεις με την ga για σαντορινη?? εκτος αυτου, τις ιδιες παροχες υπηρεσιων εχει η μια εταιρια και τις ιδιες η αλλη??

----------


## marsant

Αμα διαβασεις καλυτερα και πιο προσεκτικα το μυνημα μου πιο πανω θα καταλαβεις

----------


## nickosps

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί τα καλά του ανταγωνισμού. Να υπάρχουν αρκετές εταιρείες, ώστε ο επιβάτης να μπορεί να διαλέξει ανάλογα με τον χρόνο που διαθέτει ή με την τσέπη του.

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στις Κυκλάδες, εκει που πέφτει πολύ γέλιο ειναι το μήνα
Αυγουστο στις Σποράδες οπου το Νταλιάνα ειναι ΜΟΛΙΣ κατα 10% φθηνότερο απο το Χαισπηντ 1 !!!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

Πάντως οι έμποροι της Ίου περιμένουν πως και πως να ξαναδρομολογηθούν τα Αγουδημόπλοια γιατί αντιμετωπίζουν σοβαρά προβλήματα στη μεταφορά προϊόντων στο νησί με τις υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις. Επίσης και οι τουριστικοί πράκτορες για να μεταφέρουν με χαμηλό κόστος backpackers από τη Σερβία και άλλες χώρες....

----------


## speedrunner

Εν όψει της σύγκλησης του Συμβουλίου Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών, με Αποφάσεις του Υπουργού Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, κ. Αναστάση Παπαληγούρα, εγκρίθηκαν ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια ως ακολούθως :
α) Για το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, στη γραμμή «¶γιος Κωνσταντίνος προς Βόρειες Σποράδες», επτά (07) δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα,  
β) Για το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, στη γραμμή «Πειραιάς – Πάρος – Νάξος – Ίος – Θήρα», τέσσερα (04) δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα, εκ των οποίων τα δύο (02) με υποχρεωτική προσέγγιση σε Φολέγανδρο – Σίκινο – Ανάφη και 
γ) Για το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, στη γραμμή «Πειραιάς – Σύρος – Μύκονος – ¶γιος Κήρυκος – Καρλόβασι – Βαθύ», τρία δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα.

Το ανωτέρω πλοίο πρόκειται να αναχωρήσει σήμερα και ώρα 23:59, από Πειραιά για Σύρο – Μύκονο – ¶γιο Κήρυκο – Φούρνους – Καρλόβασι – Βαθύ.


www.marinews.gr

----------


## nkr

Να και μερικα καλα νεα για την εταιρεια μας αντε καλοταξιδα να ειναι.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Η ΜΙΛΈΝΑ που δεν τη βλέπω κάπου, αναμένεται για Θεσσαλονίκη μεριά?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Η ΜΙΛΈΝΑ που δεν τη βλέπω κάπου, αναμένεται για Θεσσαλονίκη μεριά?


 To ΜΙΛΕΝΑ *μαλλον* θα το ναυλώσει η κυβέρνηση για να μεταφέρει λαθρομετανάστες απο τα νησια του Αιγαίου .
Δες λιγο πιο πισω στη σελίδα 55 το μήνυμα 542 και θα καταλάβεις .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> To ΜΙΛΕΝΑ *μαλλον* θα το ναυλώσει η κυβέρνηση για να μεταφέρει λαθρομετανάστες απο τα νησια του Αιγαίου .
> Δες λιγο πιο πισω στη σελίδα 55 το μήνυμα 542 και θα καταλάβεις .


 Καλά λες... Το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dragasis

Tα υπολοιπα πλοια ποτε αναμενεται να επαναδρομολογηθουν ή δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση;

----------


## DAFEL

ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 10 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ

----------


## thanos75

> ΚΑΤΑ ΤΙΣ 10 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ


 Για πού αναμένεται να δρομολογηθούν?

----------


## xidianakis

> Για πού αναμένεται να δρομολογηθούν?


οπου εχω ρωτησει, μου λενε οτι περιμενουν να βαλει ενα καραβι ο αγουδημος στη γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη. τωρα ποιο απο τα 4 (ρομιλντα, ανθη, μιλενα, δημητρουλα) θα βαλει ειναι αλλο ζητιμα!! 

εγω πιστευω πως η:

~ανθη θα παει παλι για ροδο
~δημητρουλα καπου στις κυκλαδες
~μιλενα για τους λαθρ/στες
~ρομιλντα ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη.

υπομονη και το πολυ σε 10 μερες θα ξερουμε σιγουρα!!

----------


## maggiora

Το Δημητρούλα ξεχάστε το εντελώς.....
Τελείωσε η θητεία του......

----------


## rjjjh2004

> οπου εχω ρωτησει, μου λενε οτι περιμενουν να βαλει ενα καραβι ο αγουδημος στη γραμμη ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη. τωρα ποιο απο τα 4 (ρομιλντα, ανθη, μιλενα, δημητρουλα) θα βαλει ειναι αλλο ζητιμα!! 
> 
> εγω πιστευω πως η:
> 
> ~ανθη θα παει παλι για ροδο
> ~δημητρουλα καπου στις κυκλαδες
> ~μιλενα για τους λαθρ/στες
> ~ρομιλντα ηρακλειο-θεσ/νικη.
> 
> υπομονη και το πολυ σε 10 μερες θα ξερουμε σιγουρα!!


 Η Ρομίλντα Ηράκλειο-Θεσ/κη;;; Θα μπαίνουν μέσα νεογέννητα και θα βγαίνουν κληρωτοί! :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

παντως προτιμω την νταλιανα απο τη ρομιλντα.. την θεωρω πιο σταθερη οταν εχει καιρο..

----------


## marsant

> παντως προτιμω την νταλιανα απο τη ρομιλντα.. την θεωρω πιο σταθερη οταν εχει καιρο..


Κανεις λαθος, το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ειναι πιο καλοταξιδο.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Κανεις λαθος, το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ειναι πιο καλοταξιδο.


Σε αυτο θα σιμφονισω και εγω το μονο καλο που εχει το ρομιλντα ειναι η πολλι καλι σιμπεριφορα του στι θαλασσα..

----------


## rjjjh2004

Συμφωνώ. Η Νταλιάνα είναι μάλλον χωρίς βύθισμα και κουνάει απαίσια. Η Ρομίλντα, αν και πανβρώμικη και χωρίς καμία σοβαρή συντήρηση στην ξενοδοχειακή της υποδομή, είναι πολύ καλοτάξιδη!

----------


## Speedkiller

> Συμφωνώ. Η Νταλιάνα είναι μάλλον χωρίς βύθισμα και κουνάει απαίσια. Η Ρομίλντα, αν και πανβρώμικη και χωρίς καμία σοβαρή συντήρηση στην ξενοδοχειακή της υποδομή, είναι πολύ καλοτάξιδη!



Δεν νομίζω πως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο για το βύθισμα!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Κανεις λαθος, το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ειναι πιο καλοταξιδο.



Ε ναι ρε παιδια μη τρελαθουμε κιολας!Ρομιλντα σαφως απο τα πιο καλοταξιδα πλοια γενικα.Αλλα και η νταλιανα αμα ξερεις να την ταξιδεψεις δεν παει ασχημα.Ειχα πεσει σε 9αρι και την παλευε.Με ψηλοματα βεβαια

----------


## Naias II

*Συνεδριάζει σήμερα το ΣΑΣ με θέμα τα πλοία του Γ. Αγούδημου*

Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## dragasis

Κανενα νεο απο τα υπολοιπα πλοια της ga εχουμε; Ποτε θα τα ξαναδουμε στο Αιγαίο;

----------


## Vortigern

Eγω παντως πιστευω πως το Ανθη Μαρινα θα παει Ηρακλειο-Κυκλαδες-Σαλονικα.
Το Δημητρουλα τελος και ισως και το Ρομιλντα αφου λενε οτι θελει καποιες συντηρησεις για να παρει νεο πιστοποιητικο.
Το μιλενα μακαρι να το ναυλωση η κυβερνηση.

----------


## dragasis

Το Μιλενα απο 11-7 βγαινει στο Αιγαιο: Πειραιας Παρο Ναξο ........Καρλοβασι Βαθυ και πισω. Βλεπε ΥΕΝ. Για τα άλλα δεν υπαρχει νεο..

----------


## Vortigern

> Το Μιλενα απο 11-7 βγαινει στο Αιγαιο: Πειραιας Παρο Ναξο ........Καρλοβασι Βαθυ και πισω. Βλεπε ΥΕΝ. Για τα άλλα δεν υπαρχει νεο..


Eιναι σιγουρο?Μηπως κανει λαθος το ΥΕΝ?Γιατι το κανει συχνα

----------


## dragasis

Ειδα την ανακοινωση του ΣΑΣ. Για το Ανθη Μαρινα ξερεισ κατι παραπανω;

----------


## Vortigern

> Ειδα την ανακοινωση του ΣΑΣ. Για το Ανθη Μαρινα ξερεισ κατι παραπανω;


Oχι δν ξερω και βασικα εχω μπερδευτη.Διαφορες εφημεριδες και ιστοτοποι λενε οτι το εχει κατασχεσει και αυτο η τραπεζα μαζι με το jetferry,αλλες παλι λενε πως μονο το jetferry ειναι υπο κατασχεση.Τι να προτοπιστεψω ποια?Παντως για τη γραμμη Ηρακλειο-Κυκλαδες και Σαλονικα πιστευω πως ειναι το Ανθη Μαρινα

----------


## dragasis

Για ποτε υπολογιζεις τη δρομολογηση του; Καθε μερα γινεται αναβολη για την επομενη. Τα πλοια αυτα ειναι υπο κατασχεση αλλα δεν εχει γινει ακομα

----------


## MILTIADIS

ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ-ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ξεχαστε τα παιδια,αδικα το ψαχνετε :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

Το ανθη ειναι υπο συντηρητική κατασχεση**.
Το τζετ υπο κατάσχεση.

Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να περιμένουμε και ο χρόνος θα δείξει.
Ας αφήσουμε τα υποθετικά δρομολόγια και τις υποθετικές ημερομηνίες .

***Δ. ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΗ*


*Η συντηρητική κατάσχεση διατάσσεται, ως ασφαλιστικό μέτρο, με απόφαση του αρμοδίου καθ' ύλην και κατά τόπον δικαστηρίου (άρθρο 707 Κ.Πολ.Δ.).* Περαιτέρω, κατ' *άρθρο 715 παρ. 5 Κ.Πολ.Δ.*, μέσα σε τριάντα ημέρες από την επίδοση στον οφειλέτη του εγγράφου για την κατάσχεση, ο δανειστής οφείλει να ασκήσει εναντίον του αγωγή (να καταθέσει και να επιδώσει), για την κύρια απαίτηση, που θ' απευθύνεται στο καθ' ύλην αρμόδιο δικαστήριο.
Αν περάσει άπρακτη η παραπάνω προθεσμία, αίρεται αυτοδικαίως το ασφαλιστικό μέτρο. Δεν απαιτείται ν' ασκηθεί αγωγή, αν έχει ήδη ασκηθεί η αγωγή για την κύρια απαίτηση ή η συντηρητική κατάσχεση έγινε με βάση διαταγή πληρωμής ή αν επιδοθεί διαταγή πληρωμής μέσα στην παραπάνω προθεσμία.
*Εκτός από την δικαστική απόφαση, η συντηρητική κατάσχεση μπορεί να επιβληθεί και με διαταγή πληρωμής (άρθρο 724 παρ. 1 Κ.Πολ.Δ), για το ποσό που ορίζεται με τη διαταγή πληρωμής ότι πρέπει να καταβληθεί.* Έχει προβληματίσει τη θεωρία και τη νομολογία η χρησιμότητα αυτής της διάταξης, την στιγμή που με τη διαταγή πληρωμής μπορεί να επιβληθεί αναγκαστική κατάσχεση. *Τελικά, η κρατούσα άποψη θεωρεί ότι η χρησιμότητά της έγκειται οτη δυνατότητα του δανειστή να επιβάλλει συντηρητική κατάσχεση ακόμη και οτην περίπτωση που έχει ασκηθεί ανακοπή κατά της διαταγής πληρωμής (άρθρο 632 παρ. 2 Κ.Πολ.Δ) και έχει ανασταλεί η εκτέλεσή της.

περισσότερα και πηγή
*

----------


## thanos75

> Το Μιλενα απο 11-7 βγαινει στο Αιγαιο: Πειραιας Παρο Ναξο ........Καρλοβασι Βαθυ και πισω. Βλεπε ΥΕΝ. Για τα άλλα δεν υπαρχει νεο..


 Μα εκτός του ότι σε αυτή τη γραμμή είναι το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, ένα άλλο πλοίο της ίδιας εταιρείας (το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ) εξυπηρετεί αυτή τη στιγμή Ικαρία-Σάμο μέσω Σύρου...Θα διπλώσει Ικαροσαμία η GA Ferries φέτος? Εμένα πάντως κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου για άγονη Κυκλάδων!  Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## DimitrisT

2 εβδομάδες ελευθεροπλοϊα για τα πλοία της εταιρίας, για περισσότερες πληροφορίες δείτε εδώ.

----------


## xidianakis

σε 2 μερες (9 ιουλιου) η μαχη για το jetferry.

----------


## Leo

Πιστεύετε ότι θα βγούν μαχαίρια ποιός θα το πρωτοπάρει? Εγώ όχι.

----------


## Vortigern

Ουτε εγω πιστευω πως θα γινει καποια μαχη για το ποιος θα το παρει εκτος και αν τα δεδομενα αλλαξουν τελαυταια στιγμη και εχουμε ''απροοπτα''.Παντως ειμαι περιεργος να δω αν οντως αληθευε οτι το ηθελε ο Βεντουρης.

----------


## Leo

Ο λόγος του σχολίου μου είναι ότι σαν ταχύπλοο είναι δαπανηρό και σαν συμβατικό όχι επικερδές, αφού εδώ και χρόνια δουλεύει μισό χρόνο και κάθεται τον άλλο μισό. Αν δεν πάρει άγονη γραμμή να επιδοτείται (να βγάζει τα γραμμάτια του, δεν έχει μέλλον στα Ελληνικά νερά).

----------


## xidianakis

> Πιστεύετε ότι θα βγούν μαχαίρια ποιός θα το πρωτοπάρει? Εγώ όχι.


φιλε μου Λεο, τη λεξη "μαχη" την χρισιμοποιησα ειρωνικα.. απλα ξεχασα να βαλω αφτακια ("...").  ηθελα να πω οτι την πεμπτη ειναι η δημοπρασια του πλοιου.. η γνωμη μου ειναι πως θα το παρει ο κ. Βεντουρης για να ξεκουραζει απο την πολλη κινηση του καλοκαιριου τον Αγιο Γεωργιο.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> φιλε μου Λεο, τη λεξη "μαχη" την χρισιμοποιησα ειρωνικα.. απλα ξεχασα να βαλω αφτακια ("..."). ηθελα να πω οτι την πεμπτη ειναι η δημοπρασια του πλοιου.. η γνωμη μου ειναι πως θα το παρει ο κ. Βεντουρης για να ξεκουραζει απο την πολλη κινηση του καλοκαιριου τον Αγιο Γεωργιο.


Ο κ. Βεντουρης θα ειναι , ο κυριος ταδε  ,αρκει να μεινει στα νερά μας και να το φροντιζουν οπως πρέπει .

----------


## naftopoulo

Τι εννοουμε με την ελευθεροπλοοια για 2 βδομαδες, οτι μετα ξανασταματανε?

----------


## marsant

> Τι εννοουμε με την ελευθεροπλοοια για 2 βδομαδες, οτι μετα ξανασταματανε?


Aν δεν πληρωθει το οφειλωμενο ποσο στο ΝΑΤ θα δεσουν.

----------


## naftopoulo

Αααα μαλιστα, ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζετε αν η ανθη μαρινα θα "ελευθερωθει" μετα την σημερηνη δημοπρασια του jetferry??

----------


## dragasis

Τα πλοια της GA  εχουν ελευθεροπλοια για 10 μερες ακομα. Όσο για το Ανθη Μαρινα κατι είχε ακουστεί για τη γραμμη Θεσσαλονικη Κρήτη αλλά μάλλον είναι απίθανο να γινει η εκπληξη...

----------


## xidianakis

> Τα πλοια της GA  εχουν ελευθεροπλοια για 10 μερες ακομα. Όσο για το Ανθη Μαρινα κατι είχε ακουστεί για τη γραμμη Θεσσαλονικη Κρήτη αλλά μάλλον είναι απίθανο να γινει η εκπληξη...


το ανθη μαρινα ειναι στα σχεδια της εταιριας να μπει στην γραμμη του ηρακλειου- θεσ/νικης. εχουν γινει αναφορες απο τη νομαρχη του ηρακλειου στο ΥΕΝ για να μπει βαπορι στη γραμμη. συντομα να περιμενουμε ενα απο τα παρακατω πλοια στη γραμμη: 1. ΜΙΛΕΝΑ
2. ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ
3. ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> το ανθη μαρινα ειναι στα σχεδια της εταιριας να μπει στην γραμμη του ηρακλειου- θεσ/νικης. εχουν γινει αναφορες απο τη νομαρχη του ηρακλειου στο ΥΕΝ για να μπει βαπορι στη γραμμη. συντομα να περιμενουμε ενα απο τα παρακατω πλοια στη γραμμη: 1. ΜΙΛΕΝΑ
> 2. ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ
> 3. ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ


 Προτείνω να μπει το ποιο γρήγορο.... 
(λέμε τώρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## MILTIADIS

πως θα ταξιδεψει το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ρε παιδια αφου ειναι ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΜΕΝΟ??!μην τρελαθουμε τελειως..εκτος αν εννοεις οτι θα μπει του χρονου..του παραχρονου.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑΤΕ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ "ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ" ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ. Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΗ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ XIDIANAKI TI NA ΠΩ ΤΩΡΑ. ΘΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑΡΘΗ.

----------


## xidianakis

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΡΑΤΕ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ "ΚΛΕΙΣΕΙ" ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ. Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΗ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ XIDIANAKI TI NA ΠΩ ΤΩΡΑ. ΘΑ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΩΡΗΘΗ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑΡΘΗ.


φιλε και συντοπιτη NAXOS, εχω ερθει μεχρι τωρα 3 φορες στο νησι μας με τον συνδιασμο, superfast (ηρακλειο-πειραιας) και bluestar (πειραιας-ναξος). για να πω την αληθεια, δεν ειναι κουραστικο. γιατι το βραδυ κοιμασαι και στην ουσια ειναι σαν να ταξιδευεις 7 ωρες. εκτος αυτου, με τον συνδιασμο αυτον, ταξιδευεις με πολυ ανεση γιατι και τα 2 πλοια ειναι απο τα καλυτερα στο αιγαιο. ενω περσυ με την νταλιανα ταξιδευες 7-8 ωρες (αναλογα με την κινηση σε καθε λιμανι) και οι συνθηκες δεν ηταν και οι καλυτερες..

----------


## xidianakis

γνωριζετε αν και ποτε θα πιασουν δουλεια κ τα υπολοιπα πλοια της εταιριας??

----------


## pantogias

Οι Μαρίνες στον Πειραιά, Ιούνιος 2009:

P6074391p.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

για να δουμε και κατι πιο παλιο... ειναι απο φυλλαδιο της εταιριας, αν δεν κανω λαθος του 2006.
gamap1.jpg

----------


## marsant

Δεν ειναι του 2006 ειναι αρκετα πιο παλιο, του 1999 πρεπει να ειναι.

----------


## vinman

> για να δουμε και κατι πιο παλιο... ειναι απο φυλλαδιο της εταιριας, αν δεν κανω λαθος του 2006.
> gamap1.jpg


Δές εδώ φίλε Xidianakis... :Wink: Έχει ανέβει πριν κάνα χρόνο....
Το έντυπο είναι απο την χρονιά που πρωτομπήκε το Δημητρούλα στον στόλο της εταιρεία... :Wink:

----------


## boeing

Είναι ακόμα απλήρωτα τα πληρώματα;

----------


## xidianakis

Η εταιρια του καπτα Μακη, θα διασωθει... Απλα φετος δε θα δουλεψει για να εχει κερδος.. Μιλουσα με εναν φιλο μου σημερα, που εχει σχεσεις με την εταιρια και μου ειπε τα εξης:

Η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ συντομα θα μας αφησει (δεν ξερω το μελλον της). Με το κερδος του πλοιου, θα γινουν καποιες συντηρισεις στα ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ, ΜΙΛΕΝΑ και ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ.

Τα κερδη που θα εχει η εταιρια φετος, απο τις γραμμες που δουλευει, θα τα διαθεσει στην εξοφληση των εργαζομενων και για να πληρωσει την κατασχεση της ΑΝΘΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ.. Για τη ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ δεν ξερω κατι, μονο που φετος δεν θα ταξιδεψει.

Απο τη νεα χρονια η εταιρια θα εχει παλι δυναμη στα χερια της... (το ευχομαι κ εγω..).. θα σας ενημερωσω αν μαθω κατι καινουριο..

----------


## cpt babis

Μακαρι να διασωθει....

----------


## MILTIADIS

μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο φιλος xidianakis τα πραγματα,γιατι εγω απο ανθρωπο μεσα απο πλοιο της εταιρειας(μαρινα)εχω ακουσει οτι ολα ειναι θεμα μηνων!! :Sad:

----------


## speedrunner

> μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λεει ο φιλος xidianakis τα πραγματα,γιατι εγω απο ανθρωπο μεσα απο πλοιο της εταιρειας(μαρινα)εχω ακουσει οτι ολα ειναι θεμα μηνων!!


Και εγω ο ίδιο πράγμα έχω ακούσει!!!!

----------


## fotini86

Κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω... πως είναι δυνατόν η εταιρεία να μην δουλέψει φέτος για να έχει κέρδος;;; ¶ρα τώρα που υποτίθεται ότι δουλεύει έχει ζημίες. Πρώτον αυτό, δεύτερον από τις γραμμές που επίσης υποτίθεται ότι δουλεύει προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι τα κέρδη της ( αν υπάρχουν εν τέλει κέρδη - γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω καμιά εταιρεία που να έχει κέρδη και να κλείνει) φτάνουν να καλύψουν και τα πληρώματα και το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ...εκτός και αν πάρουν φόρα οι αλχημείες!!

----------


## Karavostasis

Φωτεινη εδω ισχυει το ρητο ''ο πνιγμενος απ' τα μαλλια του πιανεται'' :Wink:

----------


## fotini86

> Φωτεινη εδω ισχυει το ρητο ''ο πνιγμενος απ' τα μαλλια του πιανεται''


Ναι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  είναι μια καλή εξήξηση αυτή!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## harlek

> Κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω... πως είναι δυνατόν η εταιρεία να μην δουλέψει φέτος για να έχει κέρδος;;;


Λογικά, ορισμένα δρομολόγια μέσα στον Ιούλιο-Αύγουστο είναι όντως κερδοφόρα, ειδικά όταν οι πληρότητες άλλων πλοίων σου φέρνουν εγγυημένη πελατεία. Από κει και μετά, που η κίνηση πέφτει γενικά, τα πράγματα είναι χλωμά.
Πάντως, αυτή η αίσθηση του "είναι θέμα μηνών" αναδίνεται έντονα και μέσα στο πλοίο και αποτελεί μια αιτιολόγηση γιατί το Μαρίνα ταξιδεύει στο χάλι που ταξιδεύει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι η εταιρεια θα επιζησει με ενα νεο μικροτερο ομως σχημα κρατοντας τα πιο εκμεταλευσιμα πλοια που εχει.Προθεση υπαρχει αλλα μαλλον δημητρουλα,ανθη μαρινα και προφανος τζετ φερρυ μαλλον τα ξεχναμε!

----------


## MILTIADIS

και το ρομιλντα ειναι στα σιγουρα off.*ΑΝ* η εταιρεια αποφασισει να συνεχισει,πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο και το ξερουμε ολοι,τα μονα σιγουρα ειναι τα ροδανθη-μαρινα στις γραμμες που ειναι και φετος.

----------


## Enalia

Μπορεί να δούμε και το ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α' (τώρα Pride of Telemark - ΙΜΟ 7907287) πάλι με τα σινιάλα της G.A. 
Ποιος ξέρει? Η ζωή κρύβει εκπλήξεις!

----------


## nickosps

> Μπορεί να δούμε και το ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α' (τώρα Pride of Telemark - ΙΜΟ 7907287) πάλι με τα σινιάλα της G.A. 
> Ποιος ξέρει? Η ζωή κρύβει εκπλήξεις!


Λέγε μας τέτοια! Ξέρεις τίποτα?

----------


## Enalia

> Λέγε μας τέτοια! Ξέρεις τίποτα?


Με τον καπτα-Μάκη, κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι σίγουρος, φίλε nickosps, γνωστό αυτό αφ' ενός! Κι αφ' εταίρου, παρ' όλη την επιθυμία (?) του -και τις συνομιλίες που έχει με την τώρα ιδιοκτήκτρια του πλοίου-, να αποκτήσει ξανά το πρώην ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α', κανείς δεν ξέρει τί στο τέλος θα κάμει. 
Οι συνομιλίες πάντως είναι σίγουρες όπως και το φλερτ για δύο ακόμα πλοία της P&O. 

Προσωπικά πάντως αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν συνετή μια τέτοια επανένταξη του ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α', όπως και των άλλων δύο πλοίων, που είναι πάνω κάτω των ίδιων χαρακτηριστικών, στον στόλο της G.A. (ή μήπως θα έπρεπε ήδη να μιλάμε με άλλο όνομα εταιρείας -καθώς κι αυτό ακούγεται-, εφόσον βέβαια γίνουν αυτές οι κινήσεις και συνεχίσει ως ακτοπλόος ο Αγούδημος), μιας και κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη πάντα, τα πλοία που χρειάζεται η εταιρεία είναι τύπου ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, μικρότερα, ευέλικτα και μανιτζέβελα ώστε να πάρει πίσω τις άγονες των Κυκλάδων και να συνεχίσει να επιβιώνει η εταιρεία του. Για το ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α', δεν υπάρχει θέση πουθενά στο Αιγαίο πια, καθώς η αγαπημένη του φιλέτο γραμμή της Ρόδου είναι κορεσμένη ήδη αλλά και Κασοκαρπαθία δύσκολο το βλέπω (γραμμή που πήγε (!) να δραστηριοποιηθει για λίγο φέτος στο χειμώνα) είναι ακατάλληλη μιας και λιμάνια όπως της Καρπάθου είναι απαγορευτικά για πλοία σαν το Αλκμήνη.

Τέλος πάντων, τα τελευταία είναι μόνο η δική μου γνώμη επ' αυτού, μέσα στα πλαίσια της ανταλλαγής απόψεων εδώ μεταξύ μας. Εύχομαι να τον φωτίσει ο ύψιστος να πάρει όσο το δυνατό λιγότερο επισφαλείς αποφάσεις για την εταιρεία του και το μέλλον της. Κι αυτό δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από το να την κάνει πάλι ανταγωνιστική, όπως στη δεκαετία του 90. Και για αυτό υπάρχει μόνο μία εξίσωση: καινούρια βαπόρια. Όχι πολλά, 1-2 και να κρατήσει κι άλλα δύο από αυτά που έχει ήδη. Αναβάθμιση στις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες του και σταθερές αφιξοαναχωρήσεις. Για μένα το ερώτημα δεν είναι αν θέλει αλλά αν μπορεί.
Ούτως ή άλλως, η καταλυτική ημερομηνία για αποφάσεις γενναίες δεν θα αργήσει οπότε και θα δούμε τί μέλλει γενέσθαι.

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα εμπεριστατομένα αυτά στοιχεία καθώς και για τις απόψεις σου!

----------


## xidianakis

σημερα επεστρεψα απο διακοπες.. χθες ημουν με εναν θειο μου που ειχε κανει ενα φεγγαρι καπετανιος στην εταιρια κ μου ειπε οτι ο καπτα Μακης θα φερει 2 πλοια. οχι νεοτευκτα αλλα σε καλη κατασταση... περιμενουμε εξελιξεις λοιπον..

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το site της εταιρείας χρειάζεται μια ανανέωση .2 χρόνια έχει να ανανεωθει !! Βεβαια σε αυτην την κατασταση που ήταν η εταιρεία αυτα τα 2 χρονια ... αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι δύσκολο .

----------


## marsant

Εγω παλι δεν νομιζω να φερει πλοιο η G.A Ferries.Για να επιβιωσει στην παρουσα φαση πρεπει να μειωσει τον στολο ο καπτα Μακης αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο,για να υπαρχει η εταιρια και το χειμωνα.

----------


## MILTIADIS

κι εγω το ιδιο με τον marsant πιστευω παιδια.ειναι δυνατον μια εταιρεια που μεχρι χθες η' καλυτερα μεχρι και σημερα ''λιμοκτονει'',εχει απληρωτους εργαζομενους,εχει τοσα χρεη,τοσα προβληματα,να παρει τοσο αποτομα τα πανω της? :Confused: δεν αμφισβητω αυτα που λετε και ενδεχομενως ο καπτα μακης να αγορασει νεα πλοια(εαν συνεχισει),αλλα αυτο πιστευω οτι θα γινει σε οριζοντα μπορει και πενταετιας και οχι φετος η' του χρονου.

----------


## Leo

> Το site της εταιρείας χρειάζεται μια ανανέωση .2 χρόνια έχει να ανανεωθει !! Βεβαια σε αυτην την κατασταση που ήταν η εταιρεία αυτα τα 2 χρονια ... αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι κατι δύσκολο .


Πλάκα μας κάνεις Δημήτρη... εδώ μιλάμε ότι έχουμε χίλια προβλήματα, το site δεν θα σώσε την εταιρεία από την δύσκολη θέση που βρίσκεται.

----------


## Enalia

Leo, ποιά πλώρη είναι αυτή στο avatar σου? Μου θυμίζει το ΑΝΘΗ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ με το ελικοδρόμιο μπροστά.

Να προσθέσω στην κουβέντα, ότι γενικά συμφωνώ με marsant & Miltiadi. Πρώτη είπα ότι χρειάζονται γενναίες αποφάσεις και μια μελλοντική μείωση του στόλου με την ένταξη ενός ή δύο ανταγωνιστικών πλοίων, θα της έδινε μια πνοή ζωής για την συνέχεια. Το βασικό ερώτημα θα το μετέθετα βεβαίως στο αν μπορεί μόνος του. Καθώς, από την άνοιξη και δώθε, διάφορα έχουν ακουστεί για "συνεργασίες" κλπ. Αν τα καταφέρει η εταιρεία και κλείσει τέτοιου είδους συμφωνίες, σίγουρα θα ήταν το πολυπόθητη φιλί της ζωής. Ειδάλλως, τα δυσβάσταχτα χρέη και το ξεπερασμένο μοντέλο διαχείρισης θα την οδηγήσουν με μαθηματική ακρίβεια σε αδιέξοδο.
Για την ιστορία και πάλι, φίλε Miltiadi, οι εργαζόμενοι, τουλάχιστον στην εταιρεία, έχουν εξοφληθεί εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό, κι όσο για τα πληρώματα, έχουν μπει σε μια σειρά και πληρώνονται κανονικά, εξ' όσων γνωρίζω. Το ερώτημα και πάλι παραμένει. Μετά τη λήξη της θερινής περιόδου τί μέλλει γενέσθαι?

----------


## Leo

Το avatar μου Enalia, είναι του Superferry II.

----------


## Naias II

Νέα ευνοϊκή ρύθμιση υπέρ του εφοπλιστή Αγούδημου έγινε χτες από το ΝΑΤ, όταν τα χρέη του εφοπλιστή είναι απροσδιόριστα. Την περασμένη Δευτέρα, η διοίκηση του ΝΑΤ είχε αποφασίσει να απαγορεύσει από χτες την ελευθεροπλοΐα των πλοίων «ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ» και «ΜΑΡΙΝΑ» της εταιρείας GA FERRIES, που ανήκει στο συγκεκριμένο εφοπλιστή, λόγω των οφειλών του, που γι' αυτά τα δύο πλοία ξεπερνούν από πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς τις 700.000 ευρώ. Ωστόσο, χτες, δόθηκε παράταση ελευθεροπλοΐας στο πλοίο «ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ» μέχρι το τέλος του Σεπτέμβρη, ενώ από το ΥΕΝ δε δίνονταν σαφείς πληροφορίες για την ελευθεροπλοΐα του πλοίου «ΜΑΡΙΝΑ».

Περισσότερα *εδώ*

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως σύμφωνα με την ΗΜΕΡΗΣΙΑ συμβαίνουν άλλα πιο δυσάρεστα για την εταιρεία
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=16199258

----------


## xidianakis

απο τον επομενο μηνα, θα εχουμε ευχαριστα νεα για την εταιρια!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> απο τον επομενο μηνα, θα εχουμε ευχαριστα νεα για την εταιρια!!



Tι εννοείς φίλε μου?

----------


## xidianakis

> Tι εννοείς φίλε μου?


θα καταλαβετε τι εννοω μετα το πρωτο 20ημερο του οκτωβρη.. δεν ξερω ακομα πολλες λεπτομεριες, αλλα το σκινικο δεν θα ειναι τοσο ασχημο για την εταιρια σε ενα μηνα περιπου..:wink:

----------


## hayabusa

να έχει άραγε σχέση με αυτό; --> http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9465  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Χμμμμμ ενιγματικό......κάτι ετοιμάζει σίγουρα ο Καπτα Μάκης.

----------


## MILTIADIS

τωρα ομως και ειδα αυτο..http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9486..αν και θεωρω πιο πιθανο να αναφερονται στην συγχωνευση ανεκ-hsw..κανεις δεν ξερει ομως..

----------


## Giwrgos1980

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9468 αυτό εννοείς.......πολύ πιθανό να εννοεί την συνχώνευση της HSW με την ANEK.

----------


## xidianakis

παιδια, ας μη κανουμε προβλεψεις που δεν εχουν βασεις! σας ειπα, θα εχουμε αλλαγες τις πρωτες 20 μερες του επομενου μηνα για την εταιρια. αυτο που ειπα *εχει σχεση μονο για την GA FERRIES*. δεν εχει σχεση ουτε για τη συγχωνευση της ανεκ, ουτε για τιποτα αλλο! θα μαθετε περισσοτερα σε λιγες μερες!:neutral::wink:

----------


## nickosps

> παιδια, ας μη κανουμε προβλεψεις που δεν εχουν βασεις! σας ειπα, θα εχουμε αλλαγες τις πρωτες 20 μερες του επομενου μηνα για την εταιρια. αυτο που ειπα *εχει σχεση μονο για την GA FERRIES*. δεν εχει σχεση ουτε για τη συγχωνευση της ανεκ, ουτε για τιποτα αλλο! θα μαθετε περισσοτερα σε λιγες μερες!:neutral::wink:


Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε, γιατί όλο λόγια ακούμε και από πράξεις τίποτα! Βέβαια δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση όπως έχω ξαναπεί μία τυχόν αναγέννηση της εταιρείας να συμπέσει και με αλλαγή κυβέρνησης......

----------


## xidianakis

> Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε, γιατί όλο λόγια ακούμε και από πράξεις τίποτα! Βέβαια δεν θα μου κάνει εντύπωση όπως έχω ξαναπεί μία τυχόν αναγέννηση της εταιρείας να συμπέσει και με αλλαγή κυβέρνησης......


κρυβε λογια nickosps!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μακάρι να συνεχίσει να υπάρχει για να βλέπουμε και καμια άλλη τσιμινιέρα στον Πειραια...

----------


## fotini86

Σήμερα έπεσε στα χέρια μου το annual report ενός P&I και η έκπληξη ήταν ότι για εξώφυλλο είχε την φωτογραφία του λιμανένος Πειραιά και κάπου στο βάθος της φώτο καμαρωτές - καμαρωτές οι δύο κυρίες Νταλιάνα&Μιλένα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Naias II

*¶σχημα νέα* :cry:

----------


## MILTIADIS

δηλαδη κατοπιν τουτου ολα τα πλοια της εταιρειας βρισκονται σε''φαση''ανθη μαρινα-τζετ φερυ..εχετε γεια :Sad:

----------


## opelmanos

> δηλαδη κατοπιν τουτου ολα τα πλοια της εταιρειας βρισκονται σε''φαση''ανθη μαρινα-τζετ φερυ..εχετε γεια


Ωχ τι βόμβα είναι αυτή ρε παιδιά?:cry:

----------


## sylver23

Ε καλά βόμβα δεν θα το έλεγα...πιο πολυ αναμενόμενο θα το ονομαζα.

----------


## fotini86

Μία πιο ολοκληρωμένη περιγραφή του θέματος μπορείτε να δείτε παρακάτω http://www.tovima.gr/default.asppid=...&dt=21/09/2009

----------


## xidianakis

η εταιρια θα σταθει στα ποδια της! ειπαμε! 15 μερες ακομα!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> η εταιρια θα σταθει στα ποδια της! ειπαμε! 15 μερες ακομα!!


 θα σταθει μονο αν βρεθει κανενας εφοπλιστης τυπου Βαγγερ να την αγορασει..
βεβαια με την βεβαιοτητα που μας τα παρουσιαζεις φιλε Ξυδιανακη μηπως εσυ τελικα σκοπευεις να την αγορασεις??! :Very Happy: 
αστειευθην.. :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

> Μία πιο ολοκληρωμένη περιγραφή του θέματος μπορείτε να δείτε παρακάτω http://www.tovima.gr/default.asppid=...&dt=21/09/2009



Φωτεινη αν μπορείς ξαναβάλε το λινκ γιατι δεν ανοίγει.




> η εταιρια θα σταθει στα ποδια της! ειπαμε! 15 μερες ακομα!!


Μην μπλέκουμε βρε παιδιά με τέτοια....

----------


## hayabusa

Συλβέστρο, το λινκ ειναι σωστό αλλά για κάποιο λόγο όταν το κλικαρεις δεν ανοιγει...πρεπει να μπεις στην κετρνική σελίδα του"Βηματος" και απο εκει να πατήσεις στο σχετικο συνδεσμο...όχι οτι λεει και κατι καινουργιο δηλαδη.

----------


## Amorgos66

το σωστο λινκ ειναι αυτό....


http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=21/09/2009


περιεργως αλλωτε δουλευει κ άλλοτε οχι....
απο δω όμως μπαινεις ευκολα...
http://www.tovima.gr

----------


## Leo

Από την σημερινή Ναυτεμπορική η ανάλυση

----------


## fotini86

Η κατάσχεση με αριθμούς

http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...ies-600-09.htm

----------


## roussosf

> η εταιρια θα σταθει στα ποδια της! ειπαμε! 15 μερες ακομα!!


αυτο περιμενει και ο καπτα Μακης αλλα πολυ φοβαμε πως δεν.................

----------


## Django

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ή μάλλον δεν θέλω να καταλάβω. 

Δηλαδή θα κάνει κάτι η νέα κυβέρνηση για την GA Ferries ή οι παρεμβάσεις της θα είναι προς ενίσχυση των χρεοκοπημένων ναυτιλιακών εταιριών γενικότερα; Γιατί αν κάνει για την GA Ferries θα πρέπει να κάνει και για την SAOS. Αυτό επιτάσσει η λογική που λέει στήριξη μικρότερων και παραδοσιακών εταιριών που υπό προϋποθέσεις με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Αν από την άλλη κυριαρχήσει η λογική της ευνοιοκρατίας μάλλον από την 5η του Οκτώβρη οι υποσχέσεις για την πάταξη της διαφθοράς πάνε περίπατο. Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να υπάρξει μια άμεση λύση  γιατί νησιά έχουν μείνει ξεκρέμαστα όμως είναι σημαντικό σε τι πλαίσιο θα γίνει.

Τέλος γνωρίζω ότι βρισκόμαστε σε ένα καραβολατρικό site και ίσως δεν χωράνε εδώ τέτοιες προσεγγίσεις αλλά επιμένω ότι η ματιά μας πρέπει να είναι πιο συνολική. Αν οι moderators κρίνουν πως το θέμα πρέπει να κλείσει ή αυτό το σχόλιο να διαγραφεί ας το πράξουν.

----------


## speedrunner

Εδω είναι το ρεπορτάζ του Mega απο το μεσημβρινό δελτίο ειδήσεων.

Εγω απλά να πω ότι η Φολέγανδρος δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με την διακοπή των δρομολογίων απο την GA FERRIES γιατί εκτός του ότι η Φολέγανδρος καλύπτετε απο τα δρομολόγια του Αδαμάντιος Κοραής και ότι έχουμε να δούμε στο νησί πλοίο της GA σχεδόν ένα μήνα, δεν υπολογιζόταν και απο κανένα όλο το καλοκαίρι. :Cool:  Οπότε η απουσία δεν κάνει καμία αίσθηση!!!!!

----------


## hayabusa

Η Ικαρία και οι φούρνοι απ'ότι διάβαζα πάντως έχουν μείνει εδώ και ένα μήνα χωρίς ακτοπλοική σύνδεση...

----------


## roussosf

δηλαδη θα χάσω την καλη μου κυρία της φωτο κλαπς κλαπς κλαπς

DSC00959.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

παιδια.. ας αφησουμε τα πραγματα να ερθουν οπως θελουν. δεν θελω να πω κατι παραπανω, απο το οτι η εταιρια θα επιβιωσει.. μη ρωτατε "πως" και "γιατι", ουτε να σχολιασουμε τα πολιτικα θεματα εδω.. οπως ειπα σε προηγουμενο post  μου για την εταιρια, θα σας λυθει η απορια στο πρωτο 20ημερο του οκτωβρη.

----------


## Django

Η σύνδεση των νησιών με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα, το αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα της μετακίνησης πολιτών στην επικράτεια, η ελευθερία διακίνησης αγαθών μέσω της θαλάσσιας οδού είναι εξ ορισμού πολιτικά θέματα και καλό είναι να μην φοβόμαστε να τα εξετάσουμε έτσι. 

Η σχέση που έχουν αναπτύξει ακτοπλοϊκές (και όχι μόνο) εταιρίες με πολιτικά κόμματα είναι επίσης πολιτικό θέμα και σχετίζεται τόσο με τις παθογένειες του πολιτικού συστήματος που έχουν βαθιές ιστορικές και κοινωνικές ρίζες όσο και με τον ανορθολογισμό στην δομή του ελληνικού καπιταλισμού. Επίσης είναι καλό να μην φοβόμαστε μια παρόμοια εξέταση.

Έχω ταχθεί και συνεχίζω να τάσσομαι υπέρ των ολιστικών προσεγγίσεων. Ένα πλοίο είναι και τα πληρώματα του και οι γραμμές που εξυπηρετεί και η εταιρία του. 

Το αν θα επιβιώσει ή όχι η GA Ferries είναι προφανώς ένα θέμα που μας απασχολεί. Το αν θα επιβιώσει πλαγίως είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο ανοίξατε εσείς αφήνοντας έναν ξεκάθαρο υπαινιγμό κύριε Ξυδιανάκη. Με το να λέτε ότι δεν συζητάμε πολιτικά θέματα εδώ αναιρείτε κάτι το οποίο κάνατε μερικά posts παραπάνω.

----------


## sylver23

> Η Ικαρία και οι φούρνοι απ'ότι διάβαζα πάντως έχουν μείνει εδώ και ένα μήνα χωρίς ακτοπλοική σύνδεση...


Οχι η Ικαρία ,μόνο οι φούρνοι εχουν μείνει χωρίς ακτοπλοική σύνδεση.Βέβαια συνηθισμένα τα βουνά απο τα χιόνια.Και πριν τα καλοκαίρια πλοίο απο Πειραιά είχαν καιρό να δουν.
(*Στην ικαρία αν και είναι ελλιπεστατη η σύνδεσή της με τον Πειραιά εξυπηρετείται απο το Νησος μύκονος ο Εύδηλος,ο άγιος βέβαια μένει χωρις πλοίο.)

----------


## douzoune

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ή μάλλον δεν θέλω να καταλάβω. 
> 
> Δηλαδή θα κάνει κάτι η νέα κυβέρνηση για την GA Ferries ή οι παρεμβάσεις της θα είναι προς ενίσχυση των χρεοκοπημένων ναυτιλιακών εταιριών γενικότερα; Γιατί αν κάνει για την GA Ferries θα πρέπει να κάνει και για την SAOS. Αυτό επιτάσσει η λογική που λέει στήριξη μικρότερων και παραδοσιακών εταιριών που υπό προϋποθέσεις με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Αν από την άλλη κυριαρχήσει η λογική της ευνοιοκρατίας μάλλον από την 5η του Οκτώβρη *οι υποσχέσεις για την πάταξη της διαφθοράς πάνε περίπατο.* Συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να υπάρξει μια άμεση λύση  γιατί νησιά έχουν μείνει ξεκρέμαστα όμως είναι σημαντικό σε τι πλαίσιο θα γίνει.
> 
> Τέλος γνωρίζω ότι βρισκόμαστε σε ένα καραβολατρικό site και ίσως δεν χωράνε εδώ τέτοιες προσεγγίσεις αλλά επιμένω ότι η ματιά μας πρέπει να είναι πιο συνολική. Αν οι moderators κρίνουν πως το θέμα πρέπει να κλείσει ή αυτό το σχόλιο να διαγραφεί ας το πράξουν.





> Η σύνδεση των νησιών με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα, το αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα της μετακίνησης πολιτών στην επικράτεια, η ελευθερία διακίνησης αγαθών μέσω της θαλάσσιας οδού είναι εξ ορισμού πολιτικά θέματα και καλό είναι να μην φοβόμαστε να τα εξετάσουμε έτσι. 
> 
> Η σχέση που έχουν αναπτύξει ακτοπλοϊκές (και όχι μόνο) εταιρίες με πολιτικά κόμματα είναι επίσης πολιτικό θέμα και σχετίζεται τόσο με τις παθογένειες του πολιτικού συστήματος που έχουν βαθιές ιστορικές και κοινωνικές ρίζες όσο και με τον ανορθολογισμό στην δομή του ελληνικού καπιταλισμού. Επίσης είναι καλό να μην φοβόμαστε μια παρόμοια εξέταση.
> 
> Έχω ταχθεί και συνεχίζω να τάσσομαι υπέρ των ολιστικών προσεγγίσεων. Ένα πλοίο είναι και τα πληρώματα του και οι γραμμές που εξυπηρετεί και η εταιρία του. 
> 
> Το αν θα επιβιώσει ή όχι η GA Ferries είναι προφανώς ένα θέμα που μας απασχολεί. Το αν θα επιβιώσει πλαγίως είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο ανοίξατε εσείς αφήνοντας έναν ξεκάθαρο υπαινιγμό κύριε Ξυδιανάκη. Με το να λέτε ότι δεν συζητάμε πολιτικά θέματα εδώ αναιρείτε κάτι το οποίο κάνατε μερικά posts παραπάνω.


Πες τα Χρυσόστομε!!!! Να μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι 550 εργαζόμενοι μένουν χωρίς δουλειά. Φαντάζομαι ότι πάλι ΘΑ ακούσουμε την γνωστή φράση-υπόσχεση από την νέα κυβέρνηση(ανεξάρτητα από το κομματικό χρώμα) ότι το θέμα ΘΑ ρυθμιστεί. Παρ' όλα αυτά φίλε Django δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που "οι υποσχέσεις για την πάταξη της διαφθοράς πάνε περίπατο...".
Εγώ θα ευχηθώ ότι καλύτερο για την εταιρεία και τους εργαζόμενους της.

----------


## speedrunner

Σε πλειστηριασμό βγαίνει σήμερα το επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό Ανθή - Μαρίνα της G&A Ferries,και στις 4 Νοεμβρίου βγαίνουν σε πλειστηριασμό τα πλοία Μαρίνα και Ροδάνθη.

Πληροφορίες του Marinews.gr υποστηρίζουν ότι θα αναβληθεί η διαδικασία.Οψόμεθα.

Το Ανθή-Μαρίνα βαρύνεται με οφειλές προς την επισκευαστική εταιρεία ΣΑΝΚΟ, τη γαλλική τράπεζα NATIXIS και τον ΟΛΠ. Το σύνολο των οφειλών υπερβαίνει τα 15 εκατ. ευρώ. 

Η γαλλική τράπεζα είχε βγάλει σε πλειστηριασμό και το ταχύπλοο Jet Ferry πριν από λίγους μήνες, όμως δεν παρουσιάστηκε αγοραστής.

www.marinews.gr

----------


## Speedkiller

> Σε πλειστηριασμό βγαίνει σήμερα το επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό Ανθή - Μαρίνα της G&A Ferries,και στις 4 Νοεμβρίου βγαίνουν σε πλειστηριασμό τα πλοία Μαρίνα και Ροδάνθη.
> 
> Πληροφορίες του Marinews.gr υποστηρίζουν ότι θα αναβληθεί η διαδικασία.Οψόμεθα.
> 
> Το Ανθή-Μαρίνα βαρύνεται με οφειλές προς την επισκευαστική εταιρεία ΣΑΝΚΟ, τη γαλλική τράπεζα NATIXIS και τον ΟΛΠ. Το σύνολο των οφειλών υπερβαίνει τα 15 εκατ. ευρώ.



Tα 15 εκατομύρια είναι μόνο για την Ανθη?Σήμερα είχε τηλεοπτικά συνεργεία μπροστά σε ροδάνθη και ρομίλντα...Γι αυτό λέτε να ήταν? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## roussosf

> Η σύνδεση των νησιών με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα, το αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα της μετακίνησης πολιτών στην επικράτεια, η ελευθερία διακίνησης αγαθών μέσω της θαλάσσιας οδού είναι εξ ορισμού πολιτικά θέματα και καλό είναι να μην φοβόμαστε να τα εξετάσουμε έτσι. 
> 
> Η σχέση που έχουν αναπτύξει ακτοπλοϊκές (και όχι μόνο) εταιρίες με πολιτικά κόμματα είναι επίσης πολιτικό θέμα και σχετίζεται τόσο με τις παθογένειες του πολιτικού συστήματος που έχουν βαθιές ιστορικές και κοινωνικές ρίζες όσο και με τον ανορθολογισμό στην δομή του ελληνικού καπιταλισμού. Επίσης είναι καλό να μην φοβόμαστε μια παρόμοια εξέταση.
> 
> Έχω ταχθεί και συνεχίζω να τάσσομαι υπέρ των ολιστικών προσεγγίσεων. Ένα πλοίο είναι και τα πληρώματα του και οι γραμμές που εξυπηρετεί και η εταιρία του. 
> 
> Το αν θα επιβιώσει ή όχι η GA Ferries είναι προφανώς ένα θέμα που μας απασχολεί. Το αν θα επιβιώσει πλαγίως είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο ανοίξατε εσείς αφήνοντας έναν ξεκάθαρο υπαινιγμό κύριε Ξυδιανάκη. Με το να λέτε ότι δεν συζητάμε πολιτικά θέματα εδώ αναιρείτε κάτι το οποίο κάνατε μερικά posts παραπάνω.


ακριβως ετσι ειναι
αλλα οπως ειπε και καποιος δεν τα λεω για να γινει κατι αλλα τα λεω γιατι πρεπει να ειπωθουν καποια στιγμη και να μην νομιζουν οτι ειμαστε ατομα χωρις βουληση

----------


## n-k

Πρόσφατη, μέσα από το SPEEDRUNNER IV...

----------


## roussosf

> Πρόσφατη, μέσα από το SPEEDRUNNER IV...


ετσι οπως ειναι δεμενα νομίζεις οτι εισαι στη Aliaga

----------


## Leo

Εντάξει ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο γιατί υπάρχουν και εκπλήξεις. Πίσω από μια δύση πάντα ακολουθεί μια ανατολή...

----------


## DimitrisT

Τα υπόλοιπα 4 πλοία της εταιρίας μαζί.
DSCF2498.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> Η σύνδεση των νησιών με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα, το αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα της μετακίνησης πολιτών στην επικράτεια, η ελευθερία διακίνησης αγαθών μέσω της θαλάσσιας οδού είναι εξ ορισμού πολιτικά θέματα και καλό είναι να μην φοβόμαστε να τα εξετάσουμε έτσι. 
> 
> Η σχέση που έχουν αναπτύξει ακτοπλοϊκές (και όχι μόνο) εταιρίες με πολιτικά κόμματα είναι επίσης πολιτικό θέμα και σχετίζεται τόσο με τις παθογένειες του πολιτικού συστήματος που έχουν βαθιές ιστορικές και κοινωνικές ρίζες όσο και με τον ανορθολογισμό στην δομή του ελληνικού καπιταλισμού. Επίσης είναι καλό να μην φοβόμαστε μια παρόμοια εξέταση.
> 
> Έχω ταχθεί και συνεχίζω να τάσσομαι υπέρ των ολιστικών προσεγγίσεων. Ένα πλοίο είναι και τα πληρώματα του και οι γραμμές που εξυπηρετεί και η εταιρία του. 
> 
> Το αν θα επιβιώσει ή όχι η GA Ferries είναι προφανώς ένα θέμα που μας απασχολεί. Το αν θα επιβιώσει πλαγίως είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο ανοίξατε εσείς αφήνοντας έναν ξεκάθαρο υπαινιγμό κύριε Ξυδιανάκη. Με το να λέτε ότι δεν συζητάμε πολιτικά θέματα εδώ αναιρείτε κάτι το οποίο κάνατε μερικά posts παραπάνω.


 


Πρωτα απ' ολα φιλαρακο μου Django, αυτο το μηνυμα μου δεν αναφερεται κατα κυριο λογο σε εσενα, απλα το εχω επιλεξει για να απαντησω σε καποια ερωτηματα σου. :Wink: 

Το οτι εμπλεξα σε προηγουμενα posts μου οτι η κατασταση της εταιριας θα αλλαξει μεσα στο πρωτο 20ημερο του οκτωβρη, δε σημαινει απολυτα οτι θα "χαρισει" τα χρεη της εταιριας, η οποιαδηποτε κυβερνηση ειναι στην εξουσια τοτε. 

Το πρωτο θεμα που θα αντιμετωποιισει η κυβερνηση -οποιαδηποτε κι αν ειναι αυτη-, ειναι το θεμα της G.A. FERRIES λογο της αγονης που εχει μεινει χωρις συνδεση (και επιτα καποιων αλλων εταιριων, π.χ. ασφαλιστικες που ειχαν την ιδια τυχη).

Με τον ορο που ανεφερα παραπανω οτι "να μην ειμαστε απολυτοι" θελω να πω, πως στα πλαισια για τη διασωσης της GA, το κρατος με μια ευνοικη μεταχειρηση της εταιριας και με το να εξοφλησει την εταιρια απο τα δρομολογια που εκανε εδω και 3 χρονια στην αγονη, θα καταφερει να την στηριξει. Ετσι τα πλοια θα τα παρει παλι ο κ. Αγουδημος και η εταιρια του θα αρχισει να "παιρνει τα 'πανω της", εφοσον δεν θα εχει πλεον χρεη σε αλλες εταιριες.

Υ/Γ: πολυ πιθανον με τα σημερινα δεδομενα, αυτο να ειναι το σχεδιο διασωσης της εταιριας. Εαν εχω καποιο νεωτερο θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Η εταιρεια μπορει να σωθει τα υπαρχοντα πλοια ομως οχι..και αυτο γιατι οση καλη θεληση για τυχον διευκολυνσεις σε επιχειρηματιες κι αν εχει η νεα κυβερνηση(που δεν θα εχει γιατι ο Γιωργος δεν ειναι Κωστας)τραπεζες οπως η Natixis η' αλλες ναυπηγικες στις οποιες χρωσταει δεν προκειται να χαρισουν τοσα εκατομυρια..μονη πιθανη λυση να φερει 1-2 μεταχειρισμενα..παντως εγω απορω πως ειμαστε σε θεση τις τελευταιες μερες να συζηταμε το ενδεχομενο κρατικης διευκολυνσης μετα απο το σκανδαλο μανουση που κατακεραυνωσε τη Ν.Δ.και με αυριανη κυβερνηση,οπως ολα,δειχνουν το πασοκ του παπανδρεου και οχι του σημιτη..ειναι δυνατον να πιστευουμε οτι με τετοιο ελλειμα και δημοσιονομικο χρεος το πρωτο μελημα της  καθε κυβερνησης θα ειναι να δωσει λεφτα στον αγουδημο και στον καθε αγουδημο? :Confused: σηκωτους θα τους μαζεψουνε μετα..

ζητω συγγνωμη για την πολιτικολογια που οντως χαλαιει το κλιμα της παρεας μας,αλλα δεν κρατιεμαι αλλο τοσες μερες με τα οσα λεγονται περι αγουδημου και διαπλεκομενων!

----------


## Django

Σε γενικές γραμμές θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μιλτιάδη. Αν και παρείσακτος σ τα οικονομικά θεωρώ ότι είναι άλλο πράγμα να υπάρξει ένα πρόγραμμα εξυγίανσης και κάτι το τελείως διαφορετικό να δοθεί χάρη, καθότι κάτι τέτοιο απλά θα διαιωνίσει μια κατάσταση. Βέβαια, αν όπως λέγεται η νέα κυβέρνηση είναι διατεθειμένη να δανειστεί για να πληρώσει μισθούς δε νομίζω προτεραιότητα να είναι ο Αγούδημος. Εκτός βέβαια αν υπάρχει κάποιο _«κεϋνσιανής»_ έμπνευσης σχέδιο για επενδύσεις στην ακτοπλοΐα που θα προβλέπει την  συμμετοχή ιδιωτών και την αναθέρμανση του Σκαραμαγκά, μια win-win συμφωνία που το κράτος θα μπορέσει να διαθέσει μέρος των οφειλών του για την κατασκευή νέων πλοίων οικονομικών και φιλικών προς το περιβάλλον σχεδιασμένα για συγκεκριμένες γραμμές και με μακροπρόθεσμο ορίζοντα λειτουργίας, που θα διαχειρίζονται από την εταιρία με συμμετοχή του δημοσίου και παράλληλα θα προσφέρουν θέσεις εργασίας στη ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη.  Αλλά τι λέω τώρα ε;

----------


## Naias II

Επειδή ενδιαφερόμαστε να ενημερωθούμε για την εξέλιξη των γεγονότων της Ga Ferries, θα σας παρακαλούσα ότι προσωπικό θέλετε να πείτε να το κάνετε μέσω ΠΜ, έτσι ώστε να μην παρεκτραπούν τα πράγματα και αναγκαστούν οι διαχειριστές να κλείσουν το θέμα  :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

πάντως ο φίλος που προέβλεψε την αναβολή του πλειστηριασμού του Ανθη-Μαρινα επεσε μεσα.-->http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...stiriasmou.htm

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να ξέραμε και το λόγο βέβαια  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

> Το πρωτο θεμα που θα αντιμετωποιισει η κυβερνηση -οποιαδηποτε κι αν ειναι αυτη-, ειναι το θεμα της G.A. FERRIES λογο της αγονης που εχει μεινει χωρις συνδεση (και επιτα καποιων αλλων εταιριων, π.χ. ασφαλιστικες που ειχαν την ιδια τυχη).



Και γιατί η νέα κυβέρνηση - όποια και αν είναι αυτή - να μην δώσει τις άγονες σε άλλη εταιρία π.χ. HSW ( Πήγασος, Σαντορίνη ) για να εξυπηρετηθούν και άμεσα τα νησιά, αντί να κοιτάξει το πως θα σώσει την GA?
_
update: Δεν το είxα δει αυτό_

----------


## roussosf

> Εντάξει ας χαλαρώσουμε λίγο γιατί υπάρχουν και εκπλήξεις. Πίσω από μια δύση πάντα ακολουθεί μια ανατολή...


εμεις Leo χαλαροι ημαστε και καπου καπου τα διαβαζουμε και γελαμε 
αλλοι εχουν .......σφιξουρες

----------


## Naias II

Οι πλειστηριασμοί των πλοίων του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου μετατέθηκαν με δικαστική απόφαση για τον προσεχή Νοέμβριο. Για τον ίδιο μήνα έχει προσδιοριστεί ο πλειστηριασμός άλλων δύο πλοίων της GA Ferries. Και τα οκτώ πλοία του Γ. Αγούδημου έχουν κατασχεθεί για χρέη συνολικού ύψους 19 εκατ. ευρώ, απόναυπηγοεπισκευαστικές εταιρείες, τράπεζες, εταιρείες πετρελαιοειδών και τον ΟΛΠ, ενώ η εταιρεία οφείλει δεδουλευμένα προς τους 500 ναυτικούς και τους 50 εργαζόμενους στα γραφεία της. Η εταιρεία εκτιμάται ότι οφείλει άλλα 7 εκατ. ευρώ στο ΝΑΤ. 
 Κανείς δεν γνωρίζει αυτή τη στιγμή το ύψος των οφειλών της GA Ferries προς τους πιστωτές της.


Πηγή: mediashipping

----------


## fotini86

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Πως τα καταφέρνει πάντα αυτός ο Αγούδημος δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Οι κύριοι μας είπανε τι θα γίνει με τα πληρώματα;; ¶λλος ένας μήνας δηλ που οι άνθρωποι θα ζούνε μέσα στην αμφιβολία;;;

----------


## basiaras 27

κριμα να μεινουν χωρις δουλεια τοσος κοσμος.

λετε να μπορεσει ο αγουδημος να κρατησει τα πλοια κ ολο το προσωπικο?

----------


## fotini86

Προσωπικά για τα πλοία δεν ξέρω τι έχει σκοπό να κάνει αλλά για τα πληρώματα δεν μου φαίνεται να δίνει και πολύ σημασία. Ου ποσώς τον ενδιαφέρει!! Αυτό δείχνουν οι "κινήσεις" του από τότε που είχε αρχίσει η όλη ιστορία με το Jet ferry και συνεχίζεται ..... και συνεχίζεται με ότι έχει απομείνει. Δεν ήταν κάτι καινούργιο για τον κ.Αγούδημο η αρχή του τέλους της GA. Και χρηματοοικονομικά να το δει κανείς, το αν μια εταιρεία πρόκειται να πτωχεύσει δεν το καταλαβαίνει η διοίκηση μια μέρα πριν ούτε μια βδομάδα πριν. Κάθε καλά οργανομένη εταιρεία γνωρίζει από τον προηγούμενο χρόνο τα έξοδα του επομένου συμπεριλαμβανομένου και ένα ποσοστό για τυχόν έκτατα έξοδα. Και όλα αυτά τα αναφέρω γιατί εάν έκανε τα κατάλληλα βήματα δεν θα άφηνε στο έλεος του Θεού τόσους ναυτικούς.

----------


## basiaras 27

σωστα τα λες εχουν μια λογικη κ αυτα.το γνωριζε οτι δεν θα παει καλα

----------


## lissos

> Κατεπείγουσα προκαταρκτική εξέταση για τα υπό κατάσχεση πλοία της GA Ferries διέταξε ο εισαγγελέας Πειραιά, καθώς και τα επτά πλοία του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου έχουν σταματήσει τα δρομολόγιά τους προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου και τα Δωδεκάνησα μετά... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...από κατάσχεση που έγινε έπειτα από προσφυγές στην Δικαιοσύνη.
> 
> Από το αποτέλεσμα της εισαγγελικής έρευνας θα κριθεί αν θα εκδοθεί ένταλμα σύλληψης σε βάρος του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου. από κατάσχεση που έγινε έπειτα από προσφυγές στην Δικαιοσύνη. Στην προκαταρκτική εξέταση θα καταθέσουν δεκάδες ναυτικοί, που καταγγέλλουν ότι δεν τους καταβλήθηκαν δεδουλευμένα.


τρoκτικο blog

----------


## xidianakis

η εβδομαδα που ερχεται ειναι η πιο κρισημη για το μελλον της εταιριας και του καπτα Μακη... για να δουμε τι θα δουμε!!...

----------


## Apostolos

Καπτά Μάκη το πανέμορφο φεγγάρι πάνω απο τα πλοία σου να σου φέρει τύχη, να βγεις από τα προβλήματα σου και σύντομα να μας φέρεις και πάλι την επανάσταση...

GA FERRIES.jpg

----------


## noulos

Το χειρότερο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι κάποια "παπαγαλάκια" αλλά και ο ίδιος ο Αγούδιμος, λένε στα πληρώματα εδώ και καιρό να μην ανυσηχούν γιατί σύντομα θα φέρει καινούρια βαπόρια!!!
Εδώ δεν μπορεί να κρατήσει αυτά που έχει...

*ΑΠΟΡΙΑ:* Τα ποστάλια του πάνε κατά διαόλου!!! Τα φορτηγά πώς πάνε;;;

----------


## thanos75

Κάποιος φίλος μου είπε πως ένας λοστρόμος της εταιρείας είχε χτες ανέβει στο κατάρτι του ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και απειλούσε να αυτοκτονήσει. Αληθεύει? Πάντως πραγματικά πολύ δύσκολες στιγμές για το προσωπικό της

----------


## MILTIADIS

στο καταρτι του ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ εγω ακουσα..γυρω στα μασανυχτα εγινε το συμβαν..αναμενομενο..οι ανθρωποιο ειναι απληρωτοι τοσους μηνες,οι υποχρεωσεις τους τρεχουνε και καποιοι αλλοι περι αλλων τυρβαζουν..

----------


## sylver23

Και εδώ και εδώ η ενημέρωση για το συμβαν απο την Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## thanos75

Και μια μάλλον πένθιμη φωτογραφία που τράβηξε ο 11χρονος ανηψιός μου στις 30/08/09. Διακρίνονται τρία παροπλισμένα πλοία της εταιρείας ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ και-νομίζω-ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, συν το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΓΙΑΣΟΥ της SAOS

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΟΛΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. ΚΡΙΜΑ......

IMG_2651.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΟΛΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. ΚΡΙΜΑ......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59996



Αυτη ειναι μια εικονα που την βλεπουμε ενα χρονο τωρα!Σημασια εχει να ξελασπωσει αυτη η κατασταση, πραγμα που ειναι θεμα βουλησης απο ολες τις πλευρες.Για να δουμε!Ισως ενα πιο ευελικτο πιο μικρο σχημα ?

----------


## xidianakis

συντομα θα εχουμε νεα απο την υποθεση της εταιριας.. και μαλλον θα ειναι καλα!!

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά γνωρίζουμε κάτι?Πολύ αισιόδοξα μου φαίνονται τα πόστ σας. :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

> *ΑΠΟΡΙΑ:* Τα ποστάλια του πάνε κατά διαόλου!!! Τα φορτηγά πώς πάνε;;;


Σύμφωνα με όσα έχουν γραφτεί τα φορτηγά πάνε καλά και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της οικογένειας στηρίζονται πλέον σε αυτά.
Για την ακτοπλοΐα θα δείξει...

----------


## maggiora

> Σύμφωνα με όσα έχουν γραφτεί τα φορτηγά πάνε καλά και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη της οικογένειας στηρίζονται πλέον σε αυτά.
> Για την ακτοπλοΐα θα δείξει...


Ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος τα φορτηγά τα έχει πουλήσει όλα εδώ και χρόνια....
Το τελευταίο του το πούλησε το 2003..... :Wink: 

Τώρα εάν εννοείς μέλη της οικογένειας τον αδερφό του ή το γαμπρό του...ξέχασε το..... :Wink: 

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## thanos75

Έχει πάρει πάντως κάτι το αυτί μου για πρόσφατες συζητήσεις ξένων επενδυτών με παράγοντες της εταιρείας. Για να δούμε τί μέλλει γενέσθαι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nαι σωστα αλλα να δουμε.Μιλαμε για επενδυτες απο δυο εταιροκλητες χωρες.Ειδωμεν!

----------


## xidianakis

.......και για να συνεχισω με νεα απο την εταιρια, καποια πλοια θα αρχισουν δρομολογια με το νεο χρονο και τα υπολοιπα περιπου το πασχα..

----------


## NAXOS

MΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ . ΣΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟ
Η ΦΩΤΟ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ. ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ.

27032008157.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> MΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ . ΣΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟ
> Η ΦΩΤΟ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ. ΤΟ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΗΛΙΟ.
> 
> 27032008157.jpg


 

σ' ευχαριστω για την ομορφη φωτο πατριωτη.... το νεο που προανεφερα το εμαθα πριν απο 1 εβδομαδα περιπου.. σε λιγο καιρο θα δουμε 2 πλοια της εταιριας στη δεξαμενη.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .... συντομα θα εχω κι αλλα νεα.. η φωτο για 'σενα.. μια Μιλενα αλα minoan :Very Happy: 

08022009008.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Να πούμε για Ροδάνθη και Μαρίνα???

----------


## Leo

Αυτά τα δυό έχουν πάρει κλίση, σαν παραπονεμένα στέκονται... Ισως να προηγηθούνε. Τα άλλα είναι upright   :Very Happy: .

----------


## sylver23

Εγώ προσωπικά ελπίζω να μην ξαναδούμε τα πλοία του Αγούδημου εαν δεν γίνει συντήρηση σε αυτά.
Αν φέρει πάλι στην Ικαροσαμία το Μαρίνα στα χάλια του καλοκαιριού θα έχει προβλήματα και να μου το θυμηθείτε.

----------


## Panos80

Παιδια, γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οσο και καραβολατρες να ειμαστε, αν το δει καποιος απο μη καραβολατρικη αποψη αλλα μονο ως ενας απλος επιβατης, δεν θα ηθελε να ξαναδει τα πλοια του αγουδημου να ταξιδευουν εκτος κι αν γινει μια σοβαρη και  εκτεταμενη συντηρηση τους. Δεν ξερω τη αποψη των κατοικων των νησιων της αγονης γραμμης που εξυπηρετουσαν τα πλοια της GA, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι και εκεινοι θα ηθελαν να δουν τα πλοια του αγουδημου οπως ηταν 8-10 πριν. Χλωμο το κοβω , αλλα μακαρι να δουμε την GA οπως παλια.

----------


## sylver23

Το ποστ μου παραπανω είναι μία γενική γνώμη απο Ικαρία Σάμο και Φούρνους...
Αρα οπως τα λες...

----------


## thanos75

> Παιδια, γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οσο και καραβολατρες να ειμαστε, αν το δει καποιος απο μη καραβολατρικη αποψη αλλα μονο ως ενας απλος επιβατης, δεν θα ηθελε να ξαναδει τα πλοια του αγουδημου να ταξιδευουν εκτος κι αν γινει μια σοβαρη και εκτεταμενη συντηρηση τους. Δεν ξερω τη αποψη των κατοικων των νησιων της αγονης γραμμης που εξυπηρετουσαν τα πλοια της GA, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι και εκεινοι θα ηθελαν να δουν τα πλοια του αγουδημου οπως ηταν 8-10 πριν. Χλωμο το κοβω , αλλα μακαρι να δουμε την GA οπως παλια.


 Κάθε πράγμα έχει ένα φυσιολογικό χρονικό ορίζοντα και ένα τέλος.  ΜΙΛΕΝΑ κ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ είναι σχεδόν 40 ετών πλοία.  Όσο και εάν τα αγάπησαν κάποιοι νομίζω πως η ώρα της τελικής απόσυρσης έχει έρθει.  Δεν μπορεί να γίνει διαφορετικά, νομίζω

----------


## dum

> ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΟΛΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. ΚΡΙΜΑ......
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59996


Τι στολιζουν?ετσι ειναι τα στολιδια?Ντροπη.Ποσες φορες πηγα και ηρθα απο Ροδο!Η αθλιοτητα σε ολοτης το μεγαλειο.Βρωμια,η χειροτερη εξυπηρετηση,τι να πρωτοπω.Θα επρεπε να εχουν σταματησει να ταξιδευουν η να ανανεωθουν πολλα χρονια πριν.

----------


## hayabusa

μια άσχημη εικόνα αντίκρυσα σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η Ροδάνθη που κάποτε όργωνε το Αιγαίο πλέον είναι δεμένη, άγνωστο μέχρι πότε, και στην πρύμη της κρέμονται πανώ διαμαρτυρίας από τους ναυτικούς.

----------


## Speedkiller

> μια άσχημη εικόνα αντίκρυσα σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Η Ροδάνθη που κάποτε όργωνε το Αιγαίο πλέον είναι δεμένη, άγνωστο μέχρι πότε, και στην πρύμη της κρέμονται πανώ διαμαρτυρίας από τους ναυτικούς.


Αυτά είναι πολύ καιρό εκει πάνω φίλε μου...

----------


## hayabusa

το ξέρω, απλά είμαι μιας και περνούσα από εκεί να τα τραβήξω μια φωτογραφία για να τα δουν και όσοι πιθανόν δεν γνώριζαν  :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

> Παιδια, γνωμη μου ειναι οτι οσο και καραβολατρες να ειμαστε, αν το δει καποιος απο μη καραβολατρικη αποψη αλλα μονο ως ενας απλος επιβατης, δεν θα ηθελε να ξαναδει τα πλοια του αγουδημου να ταξιδευουν εκτος κι αν γινει μια σοβαρη και  εκτεταμενη συντηρηση τους. Δεν ξερω τη αποψη των κατοικων των νησιων της αγονης γραμμης που εξυπηρετουσαν τα πλοια της GA, αλλα φανταζομαι οτι και εκεινοι θα ηθελαν να δουν τα πλοια του αγουδημου οπως ηταν 8-10 πριν. Χλωμο το κοβω , αλλα μακαρι να δουμε την GA οπως παλια.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου, το καλύτερο είναι να μην ξαναδούμε αυτά τα πλοία στα λιμάνια των νησιών μας

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιναι πολυ ωραιο αλλωστε να λειπει η ελληνικη σημαια απο την παραμεθωριο.Εκει που δουλευαν αυτα τα πλοια χρονια τωρα, και ισως να μην το γνωριζετε για καστελοριζο δεν πληρωναν ναυλο.Ισως το γυμνο αιγαιο χωρις τα πλοια του μακη ή και αλλων εταιριων που δεν υπαρχουν πια, πχ Μινιωτης, να ειναι πιο ελκυστικο σε διαφορες <ορεξεις>.

----------


## Naias II

Σωστόςςς  :Wink: 
Ας σκεφτούμε λιγάκι ότι χωρίς αυτά τα πλοία δεν έχει όρεξη κανένας "μεγάλος" να βάλει τα καλά βαπόρια του μέσα στα άγονα δύσβατα λιμάνια  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κακα τα ψεματα.Στην ελλαδα επιχωρηγουνται τα πιο απιθανα πραγματα, οι πιο αταλαντοι καλλιτεχνες που κινδυνευουν μονο, απο το σκισιμο του καλσον και το ραγισμα του μαδεριου.Παραδειγματα?Απειρα.Καλυτερα να βλεπουμε πλοια να αρμενιζουν εκει εξω στην αγονη.Ετσι να χωρηγουμαι και την σημαια.Δεν κανει κακο.Ανθρωποι δουλευουν στα βαπορια.Δεν δουλευουν στοχαστες της ανυπαρκτης κουλτουρας.

----------


## Naias II

Ας ελπίσουμε να κοπάσει η μπόρα και να κυματίσουν καλύτερα νέα

----------


## xidianakis

> Eιναι πολυ ωραιο αλλωστε να λειπει η ελληνικη σημαια απο την παραμεθωριο.Εκει που δουλευαν αυτα τα πλοια χρονια τωρα, και ισως να μην το γνωριζετε για καστελοριζο δεν πληρωναν ναυλο.Ισως το γυμνο αιγαιο χωρις τα πλοια του μακη ή και αλλων εταιριων που δεν υπαρχουν πια, πχ Μινιωτης, να ειναι πιο ελκυστικο σε διαφορες <ορεξεις>.


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου Μπεν!

----------


## sylver23

Να ανακάμψει η εταιρία του Κ.Μάκη Αγούδημου όλοι το ελπίζουμε αλλά με καλοσυντηρημένα πλοία και όχι πλοία παρατημένα στην τύχη τους.
Οταν ένα πλοίο είναι καλοσυντηρημένο δεν είναι καλύτερες οι συνθήκες  μόνο για τους επιβάτες αλλά και για το πλήρωμα του.
Το τι τραβούσαν τα πληρώματα τα τελευταία χρόνια στα πλοία αυτά πιστεύω οτι το ξέρεις καλύτερα απο πολλούς Κώστα,σωστά?

Το ότι η εταιρία πηγαινε εκεί που δεν πάνε άλλοι είναι γνωστό.Οτι εξυπηρετούσε όλα αυτά τα νησιά είναι επίσης γνωστό.Αλλά και ο κόσμος που μπαίνει μέσα απαιτεί τους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες υγιεινής είτε το εισητήριο είναι φθηνό είτε ακριβό είτε τσαμπα.
Υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρίες πχ Λανέ που κάνουν τέτοια δρομολόγια αλλά τα πλοία τους δεν είναι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση.

----------


## DimitrisT

*Στον Εισαγγελέα ο υπεύθυνος της GA Ferries*

Πηγή : theseanation.gr

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Να ανακάμψει η εταιρία του Κ.Μάκη Αγούδημου όλοι το ελπίζουμε αλλά με καλοσυντηρημένα πλοία και όχι πλοία παρατημένα στην τύχη τους.
> Οταν ένα πλοίο είναι καλοσυντηρημένο δεν είναι καλύτερες οι συνθήκες  μόνο για τους επιβάτες αλλά και για το πλήρωμα του.
> Το τι τραβούσαν τα πληρώματα τα τελευταία χρόνια στα πλοία αυτά πιστεύω οτι το ξέρεις καλύτερα απο πολλούς Κώστα,σωστά?
> 
> Το ότι η εταιρία πηγαινε εκεί που δεν πάνε άλλοι είναι γνωστό.Οτι εξυπηρετούσε όλα αυτά τα νησιά είναι επίσης γνωστό.Αλλά και ο κόσμος που μπαίνει μέσα απαιτεί τους στοιχειώδεις κανόνες υγιεινής είτε το εισητήριο είναι φθηνό είτε ακριβό είτε τσαμπα.
> Υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρίες πχ Λανέ που κάνουν τέτοια δρομολόγια αλλά τα πλοία τους δεν είναι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση.


Εγω το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι στο πανο του ροδανθη οι εργαζομενοι ναυτεργατες εχουν γραψει <κυριε αγουδημε> και οχι <αγουδημε>
Αυτο λεει πολλα.Ολοι εκαναν εναν καλο αγωνα και το <κυριε> που γραφουν προσδιδει μια ιδιαιτερη σχεση μεταξυ πλοιοκτησιας και εργαζομενων.Σε αλλες περιπτωσεις δεν θελω να σας περιγραψω τι εγραφαν.

----------


## Apostolos

Ούτε κάν στην ΔΑΝΕ δέν είδαμε αυτά...
Μακάρι για το καλύτερο!

----------


## sylver23

Το κύριε Αγούδημε που έχουν γράψει εμένα τουλάχιστον κάτι ειρωνικό μου κάνει.Δεν μπορεί να έχεις καλή σχέση με τον εργοδότη σου όταν είσαι μήνες απλήρωτος....
Εδώ έχουν φτάσει στα όριά τους ,την καλή σχέση θα σκέφτονται??

----------


## ARMENISTIS

To megalytero provlima den einai oute o Agoudimos oute ta ploia tou. To megalytero provlima einai o kratikos mixanismos les kai twra pou edesan ton Agoudimo lithikan ola ta provlimata sta mikra nisia. Ta MME perimenan pws kai pws ta kalokairia na pathoun zimies ta ploia gia na vgaloun thn eidisi twra omws den erxontai edw katw (Dodekanisa) na doun thn katastash pou an pernaei 2 fores thn evdomada karavi gia Peiraia einai poly tyxeroi!!! Fysika na exeresw Rodo kai kw pou yparxoun ta Blue star.

----------


## thanos75

> *Στον Εισαγγελέα ο υπεύθυνος της GA Ferries*
> 
> Πηγή : theseanation.gr


 Καλά του έκαναν :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε δεν νομίζω να φταίει ο άνθρωπος... Ενας υπάλληλος ειναι που το ποιο πιθανών ειναι να μην έχει καμία πραγματική ευθύνη....

----------


## thanos75

> Φίλε δεν νομίζω να φταίει ο άνθρωπος... Ενας υπάλληλος ειναι που το ποιο πιθανών ειναι να μην έχει καμία πραγματική ευθύνη....


 Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου μαζί σου εάν ο άνθρωπος είναι όντως απλός υπάλληλος! Τότε όμως γιατί το δημοσίευμα τον ονομάζει υπεύθυνο της GA?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απλος υπαλληλος δεν ειναι ο ανθρωπος.Ειναι ενας, ανθρωπος ευγενεστατος ,που ειναι χρονια πολλα με τον καπτα μακη ,περιπου 30+.Οσοι τον γνωριζουν ειναι βεβαιο οτι θα συμφωνισουν μαζι μου.

----------


## Naias II

Κοιτάξτε παιδιά το θέμα είναι νομικό. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το χαρακτήρα του ανθρώπου, αλλά με την αρμοδιότητά του.
Είναι υπεύθυνος για τις αποδοχές των ναυτικών, δεν είναι απλός υπάλληλος.
Από την άλλη βέβαια είναι άδικο να τη πληρώνει μόνο αυτός στην υπόθεση αυτή, τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## Apostolos

Μας έφαγαν οι BMW Μ3  :Smile:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Μας έφαγαν οι BMW Μ3


Ο καθένας με την τρέλα του, έτσι δεν είναι Απόστολε ;  :Very Happy: 

Πάντως εγώ τον παραδέχομαι τον καπτα Μάκη. Για όλους όμως έρχεται το φυσικό τέλος. Ο Καπτα Μάκης με την εταιρεία του άλλαξε το ρου της ακτοπλοΐας αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δεν θα κερδίσουμε τίποτα με το δίνουμε ενέσεις σε μια εταιρεία που έχει δηλώσει παραίτηση εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Δείτε και τον στόλο της. Πόσο ακόμα θα πηγαίνουν αυτά τα πλοία ; Πόσο ; Τι πρέπει να γίνει δηλαδή ; Το είπε και ο Leo... Έχουν μπατάρει παραπονεμένα... Το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να διαιωνίζουμε μια κατάσταση. Λοιπόν "απόσυρση" και ο καλύτερος ας πάρει την θέση της.

----------


## xidianakis

> Μας έφαγαν οι BMW Μ3


τι εννοεις με τις Μ3??

----------


## Apostolos

Για όποιον κατάλαβε κατάλαβε!

----------


## Naias II

*Αδιέξοδο στο ΝΑΤ για τους απλήρωτους ναυτικούς του Αγούδημου*

----------


## xidianakis

στην εταιρια γινονται αναδιαταξεις για ολα τα θεματα.. απο τα δρομολογια για τη νεα χρονια μεχρι και τα πλοια που θα παραμεινουν ή που θα ερθουν :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .. συντομα θα εχουμε νεα!..

----------


## Amorgos66

> στην εταιρια γινονται αναδιαταξεις για ολα τα θεματα.. απο τα δρομολογια για τη νεα χρονια μεχρι και τα πλοια που θα παραμεινουν ή που θα ερθουν.. συντομα θα εχουμε νεα!..


....πλάκα κάνεις.....!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> ....πλάκα κάνεις.....!!!!


δεν αστιευομαι.. ειδικα σε τετοια θεματα!.. η πηγη μου εχει πολυ στενες σχεσεις με την εταιρια..

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ

IMG_2652.JPG

----------


## thanos75

Έμαθα ότι εκταμιεύτηκε ποσό και θα πληρωθούν οι απλήρωτοι ναυτικοί της GA Ferries από το ΝΑΤ.  Να και μια καλή είδηση, εάν ισχύει.  Θα κοιτάξω να την επιβεβαιώσω

----------


## xidianakis

> ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΟΥ
> 
> IMG_2652.JPG


θυμιζει λιγο με αλιαγα!.. ελπιζω να κρατησει τουλαχιστον αυτα που αντεχουν ακομα...

----------


## Django

Δεν ξέρω αν εχει ανέβει ξανα το συγκεκριμένο ρεπορτάζ, λόγω φόρτου εργασιας έχω να συνδεθώ πολλές μέρες. Τώρα, επειδή βαριέμαι λίγο τη μελλοντολογία, για τα καράβια που ΘΑ φέρει ο Αγουδημος, πιστεύω οτι εδώ και τώρα πρέπει να δωθεί μια λύση για τους ναυτικούς. 

http://www.tvxs.gr/v25732

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τι να πεί κανείς........αίσχος.......

----------


## xidianakis

¶ρχισε η καταβολή των δεδουλευμένων στους εγκαταλελειμμένους και απλήρωτους ναυτικούς της εταιρίας GA Ferries του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου ύστερα από πρόταση της Υπουργού Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας, Λούκας Κατσέλη για την τροποποίηση του Ν. 1220/1981 ώστε να υπάρχει προστασία και των ναυτικών που εγκαταλείπονται εντός της Επικράτειας και βάσει αυτού αποφάσεων του Δ.Σ. του ΝΑΤ.

Η διαδικασία πληρωμής των ναυτικών της εταιρείας του κυρίου Αγούδημου ξεκίνησε από χθες, 25 Νοεμβρίου 2009 και προβλέπεται στο σύνολο των ναυτικών όλων των πλοίων να έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι αύριο Παρασκευή 27 του μήνα. 

Η Υπουργός Οικονομίας, Ανταγωνιστικότητας και Ναυτιλίας, επεσήμανε ότι "με την απόφαση αυτή λύθηκε αισίως ένα πρόβλημα που ταλάνιζε από τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο το λιμάνι και τους ναυτικούς. 

Παράλληλα, αντιμετωπίστηκε ένα θεσμικό αίτημα των ναυτικών που τέθηκε κατά την πρώτη συνάντηση που είχαμε με την Πανελλήνια Ναυτική Ομοσπονδία και υλοποιήθηκε έτσι μία από τις αρχικές μας εξαγγελίες".


http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ferr...-1220-1981.htm

----------


## douzoune

Φέσι εκατομμυρίων άφησε ο εφοπλιστής Γ. Αγούδημος

----------


## gtogias

> Φέσι εκατομμυρίων άφησε ο εφοπλιστής Γ. Αγούδημος


Το καλύτερο είναι η φωτό που συνοδεύει το άρθρο, με την Αλκμήνη Α στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστή η παρατήρηση Γιώργο!!! Περασμένα μεγαλεία, δυστυχώς :Sad:

----------


## captain

Απλή παράθεση του link στα πλαίσια της καραβολατρικής μας ενημέρωσης...Χωρίς ίχνος ταύτισης με τον τίτλο και των όσων γράφονται... :Wink:  και φυσικά με την ελπίδα να είναι απλώς οι σκέψεις ενός ακόμα που απλά χρησιμοποιεί το πλοίο για να πάει στον προορισμό του, χωρίς όμως να τον αγγίζει τίποτα μα τίποτα παραπάνω... 
http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=87371&cid=79

----------


## despo

Εβαλες θέμα που αφορά την G.A. στον άλλο Αγούδημο...

----------


## captain

Εκ παραδρωμής...ελπίζω οι moderators να το μεταφέρουν στην σωστή εταιρία...

----------


## despo

Μια και λοιπόν μεταφέρθηκε το θέμα εκει που πρέπει, έχω να παρατηρήσω οτι ο συντάκτης αυτού του τρισάθλιου αρθρου, είναι εντελώς άσχετος απο τα ναυτιλιακά θέματα. Ντροπή να γράφουν αυτά τα πράγματα οι αυτοαποκαλούμενοι 'δημοσιογράφοι' και μετά μας φταίνε οι 'κριτές' απο την Adac κλπ.

----------


## fotini86

Μια πολύ μικρή παρένθεση.. Πως να μην είναι τρισάθλιο το άρθρο από την στιγμή που η πηγή του δεν είναι έγκυρη;;; Για αυτό τον λόγο τουλάχιστον εφόσον γίνεται μια προσπάθεια ας γίνεται σωστά...  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ο τύπος απλά λεει ότι .... του ρχεται στο μυαλό... :Cool: Ιδίως εκεί που λέει πως ταξίδευαν με σχισμένες λαμαρίνες από λάθος μανούβρες δίνει ρέστα....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Θα χρησιμοποιησω την ακραια λεξη <χρυσος λεβεντης> μια και ειναι τοσο μαγκας και βρισκει ενα βαπορι που εχει να κανει συντηρηση δυο χρονια και ειναι σε παροπλισμο ενα χρονο και.Για να δουμε οταν μεινει με το φουσκωτο, που διαθετουν ολοι αυτοι οι απιθανοι ναυτικοι της φακης, ποιος καπετανιος που χανει ρεμετζα (Α) θα τον μαζευει

----------


## thanos75

¶κουσα ότι ο ΟΛΠ ζήτησε από την εταιρεία να απομακρύνει τα πλοία του από το λιμάνι μέσα σε ένα μήνα.  Αληθεύει?

----------


## hayabusa

για μένα μακάρι να γίνει αυτό, με τόσα παροπλισμένα (του Αγούδημου και του Μανούση) θα αρχίσει να μοιάζει με την Ελευσίνα το λιμάνι σε λίγο

----------


## Naias II

Το παράλογο-αν όντως ισχύει- είναι ότι τα πλοία του, τα έχουν κατασχέσει ο ΟΛΠ και τράπεζες.
Ο Αγούδημος έχει την ευθύνη της απομάκρυνσης;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα πλοια της GA ferries δεν εχουν ακομα κατασχεθει και ειναι ολα τα ενδεχομενα ανοιχτα.Πριν 4 μερες υπηρχε σεναριο πωλησης 2 πλοιων.Το θεμα ειναι οτι με 7 πλοια μειον το λιμανι θα ειναι τρομακτικα αδειο.Μακαρι ο καπτα μακης να βρει τροπο να ξεκινησει παλι και ετσι 600 εργαζομενοι σε πλοια, γραφεια αλλα και λοιπες δορυφορες επιχειρησεις να εχουν να λαμβανουν απο μια επιχειρηση που 20 χρονια εδινε ζωη στο λιμανι

----------


## Στέφανος

μην ξεχάσει μόνο να ξεπληρώσει στις επιχειρήσεις που ήδη χρωστάει και μετά ας ξαναδώσει "ζωή"!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θεμα το θετω πιο ποιητικα γιατι εδω και εικοσι χρονια λειτουργειας εχω δει πολλα πραγματα που ισως να μην εχουν δει πολλοι.Καποτε ο καπτα μακης ηταν στους 5 πιο καλοπληρωτες του υπουργειου οικονομικων και εδινε τους πιο υψηλους μισθους στα πληρωματα.Καποτε οταν ησουν περιξ και σχετιζομενος με την εταιρεια εβρεχε λεφτα και οχι μονο.Αυτα δεν μπορουν μεσα σε δυο τρια δυσκολα χρονια να διαγραφουν και μην ξεχνατε οτι υπαρχουν πολλοι που ευεργετηθηκαν απο την οικογενεια αγουδημου.Ετσι τουλαχιστον τα βλεπω εγω

----------


## despo

Και εγω συμφωνώ με τα λεγόμενά σου.

----------


## Naias II

> Τα πλοια της GA ferries δεν εχουν ακομα κατασχεθει και ειναι ολα τα ενδεχομενα ανοιχτα.Πριν 4 μερες υπηρχε σεναριο πωλησης 2 πλοιων.Το θεμα ειναι οτι με 7 πλοια μειον το λιμανι θα ειναι τρομακτικα αδειο.Μακαρι ο καπτα μακης να βρει τροπο να ξεκινησει παλι και ετσι 600 εργαζομενοι σε πλοια, γραφεια αλλα και λοιπες δορυφορες επιχειρησεις να εχουν να λαμβανουν απο μια επιχειρηση που 20 χρονια εδινε ζωη στο λιμανι


Θα διαφωνήσω μόνο στο θέμα για τα _"7 πλοια μειον το λιμανι θα ειναι τρομακτικα αδειο__"_, για τους εξής λόγους:
1.Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι πιο τρομακτικό και θλιβερό να βλέπω τα πλοία να αργοπεθαίνουν και μάλιστα στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας.
2.Αν κάποια μέρα η εταιρεία τα καταφέρει-και το εύχομαι αυτό, γιατί αν μη τι άλλο το μονοπώλιο των μεγάλων δεν το θέλει κανείς-θα πρέπει να κάνει τεράστιες αλλαγές, έτσι ώστε να αλλάξει το προφίλ της εταιρείας, αλλά και των πλοίων γενικότερα. Θα πρέπει δηλαδή να τα κάνουν όλα τούμπες και όταν λέμε τούμπες,τούμπες.

----------


## xidianakis

τα πλοια θα ξεκινηνησουν για τις αγονες.. μεχρι τον Μαϊ, θα δουμε σχεδον ολα τα πλοια "σε δραση"...!

----------


## cpt babis

*Τη σύλληψη του Μ.Αγούδημου διέταξε η Εισαγγελέας Πειραιά* 

πηγη:marinews

----------


## Apostolos

Αρε καπτα-Μάκη στα γεράματα...
Κρίμα...

----------


## fotini86

Τι νέα είναι αυτά σήμερα ;;;;

----------


## Στέφανος

Έχει καμία ιδιότητα ο Αγούδημος στην εταιρεία, ώστε να τον συλλάβουν? ή έστω να ασκηθεί δίωξη εναντίον του? Δεν ξέρω, αναρωτιέμαι απλώς.

και μπορεί τυπικά να μην μετέχει αλλά στην ουσία ναι, οπότε, όντως ταιριάζει αυτό που λέει ο Απόστολος. Και να μεν παλαιότερα μπορεί να είχε φήμη καλοπληρωτή και χουβαρντά αλλά "τα στερνά κρίνουν τα πρώτα". 

Και όσο οι ευεργετηθέντες να θέλουν να τον υπερασπιστούν [και πολύ καλά κάνουν και έτσι πρέπει ] άλλο τόσο αυτοί που έχουν λαμβάνειν και περνούν τα δικά τους ζόρια, (ας είναι και "ευεργετηθέντες" )  ε, είναι δύσκολο να μην τους καταλάβει κανείς.

----------


## harlek

> τα πλοια θα ξεκινηνησουν για τις αγονες.. μεχρι τον Μαϊ, θα δουμε σχεδον ολα τα πλοια "σε δραση"...!


Εξακολουθείς να είσαι αισιόδοξος φίλε, ίσως και αιθεροβάμων, παρότι μέχρι τώρα διαψεύδεσαι κατ' εξακολούθησιν...  :Sad:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> . μεχρι τον Μαϊ, θα δουμε σχεδον ολα τα πλοια "σε δραση"...!


 Στη γραμμη πειραιας-αλιαγα να υποθεσω? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ποιες αγονες βρε παιδια και ποια επανοδος?ονειρο ητανε και παει.. :Sad:

----------


## xidianakis

ψαχνωντας στο google για βιογραφικο του Π. Σφινια, βρηκα το παρακατω αρθρο απο την ισοτιμια.


Όταν ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς φουντάρισε από τον ένατο της Ακτής Κονδύλη, οι φίλοι του κρύφτηκαν και οι εχθροί του ανάσαναν. Προχθές, που κάποιος έγραψε ότι ο Μάκης Αγούδημος αποπειράθηκε να αυτοκτονήσει, οι άνθρωποι της ακτοπλοΐας έμειναν ατάραχοι. «Αποκλείεται! Παραπάνω χάπια για την πίεση θα πήρε ή θα συγχύστηκε με τις άγονες», είπαν και περίμεναν τα νεότερα...

Ας πάμε όμως πίσω στο 2000, με τον Σφηνιά νεκρό και τον καπτα-Μάκη στο γραφείο του να καπνίζει το πούρο του (Αβάνας, παρακαλώ, γνήσιο) και να κοιτάζει το λιμάνι απ’ το παράθυρό του... Τα κανάλια, διψασμένα για αίμα, με τα δελτία σε «ζωντανά» και τον κόσμο της ακτοπλοΐας να ξορκίζει το μικρόφωνο με τον απήγανο, αναζητούσαν το πρόσωπο που θα τους έδινε το κάτι παραπάνω στις θεαματικότητες.

Ο μοναδικός που τόλμησε να βγει εκείνες τις μέρες και που «έδωσε ρέστα» και καθιερώθηκε πλέον ως η cult μορφή της ακτοπλοΐας ήταν ο καπτα-Μάκης. Ήταν «ο μόνος που δεν είχε πουλήσει» στον Σφηνιά (μάλλον ουδείς ενδιαφερόταν να αγοράσει τον από τότε προβληματικό στόλο του), ήταν «ο άνθρωπος που δεν φοβότανε κανένα» και άρχισε «να τα χώνει» κανονικά.

Μιλούσε με πάθος εναντίον του Κώστα Σημίτη, δηλώνοντας ταυτόχρονα «φόλα παπανδρεϊκός», καυχιόταν που η «Δημητρούλα» του, ένα παπόρι του 1978 που ταξιδεύει ακόμα, είχε «το όνομα της συζύγου του μεγάλου Ανδρέα και γι’ αυτό δε με χωνεύουν» και διατεινόταν ότι «η λύση στην ακτοπλοΐα δε θα δοθεί μέσα από μονοπώλια»...

Μεταξύ μας, δύσκολα έβγαζες νόημα απ’ τις παρεμβάσεις του Κεφαλονίτη στο γυαλί. Ο οδηγός του, όμως, φυσιογνωμία κι αυτός γνωστή στο λιμάνι, είχε ήδη κάνει «κονέ» με τα κοράκια των καναλιών κι έδινε γραμμές στα κινητά του αφεντικού του... Πού να το φανταζόταν τότε ο καπτα-Μάκης ότι «έβαζε υποψηφιότητα» για θύμα της 17 Νοέμβρη!

-Είχαμε αποφασίσει να εκτελέσουμε τον Αγούδημο για την υπόθεση του ναυαγίου του «Σαμίνα», επειδή τον θεωρούσαμε εκπρόσωπο του εφοπλιστικού καπιταλισμού, είχε δηλώσει στην κατάθεσή του ο Σάββας Ξηρός. =

Με δυο λόγια, ο καπτα-Μάκης, που δεν αποπειράθηκε να αυτοκτονήσει (το διέψευσε κατηγορηματικά και η οικογένειά του) θα ήταν ίσως μακαρίτης αν δεν έσκαγε η μπόμπα στα χέρια του Σάββα Ξηρού! Ο Σφηνιάς ξεχάστηκε, οι εταιρείες μεγάλωσαν, μίκρυναν, συνενώθηκαν, εξαγοράστηκαν, συγχωνεύτηκαν.

Ο Περικλής Παναγόπουλος πούλησε στον Βγενόπουλο, η Hellenic Sea Ways ακόμη να μπει στο Χρηματιστήριο (κλαίνε πολλοί με τις μετοχές που έχουν στα συρτάρια), οι Μινωικές πέρασαν στον Grimaldi, η ΑΝΕΚ συνεχίζει να είναι μεγάλος παίκτης και η G.A Ferries του Μάκη Αγούδημου συνεχίζει το μοναχικό της παιχνίδι στις άγονες, έχοντας αποκτήσει και παρτενέρ, τον Φώτη Μανούση, παλιό στέλεχος της Νέας Δημοκρατίας, που, όμως, κατηγορείται ότι «χτυπάει κάτω απ’ τη μέση»... Μπορεί η «Δημητρούλα», η «Νταλιάνα», η «Ροδάνθη» και η «Πηνελόπη» να έχουν την ηλικία τους, αλλά ο καπταΜάκης δεν αποφάσισε ποτέ «να τινάξει το πολιτικό σύστημα στον αέρα». Και είναι βέβαιο ότι δεν εγκρίνει την τακτική του ανταγωνιστή του.

Τα βαπόρια είναι παλιά, οι «άγονες» μπήκαν πλέον στο στόχαστρο των «μεγάλων», τα σύγχρονα βαπόρια, σε εποχές ισχνών αγελάδων, αναζητούν τις όποιες επιδοτήσεις, τα περιθώρια για «Δημητρούλες» και «Ροδάνθες» στενεύουν επικίνδυνα. Ο καπτα-Μάκης βλέπει ότι η G.A. Ferries δεν έχει τα φόντα. Τα υπουργεία του κλείνουν τις πόρτες, καθώς τα νεότερα πλοία παρέχουν ανέσεις και -το κυριότερο- ασφάλεια.

*Οι καταγγελίες*

Τέλος εποχής λοιπόν για τον Μάκη Αγούδημο; Ναι, χωρίς αμφιβολία, αν συνεχίσει στην ίδια ρότα. ¶λλαξαν οι εποχές που ο καπτα-Μάκης παρκάριζε την άσπρη Μερσεντές κάθετα στο πεζοδρόμιο του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας και οι λιμενικοί του έκαναν τεμενάδες μιας και ήταν ο ευνοούμενος ακτοπλόος του παπανδρεϊκού ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Όταν η κυβέρνηση Σημίτη (με υπουργό Ναυτιλίας τον μαιευτήρα Σταύρο Σουμάκη) ενέδωσε στη νέα τεχνολογία (λέγε με Σφηνιά και «Highspeed») και σχεδόν όλο το «πράσινο» υπουργικό συμβούλιο περνούσε τα σαββατοκύριακα για βουτιές στη θρυλική βίλα του Παντελή στα Λεγραινά, ο καπτα-Μάκης αντέδρασε! Κι όταν αυτοκτόνησε ο Σφηνιάς, βρήκε στόχο τον Σουμάκη, τον οποίο πολέμησε μέχρις εσχάτων!

Ο μαιευτήρ δεν επανεξελέγη έκτοτε στον Πειραιά και παραμένει εκτός Κοινοβουλίου! Η Ακτή Μιαούλη λέει ότι «ο Αγούδημος τον τελείωσε». Πολύ πιθανόν... Επί Σημίτη, λοιπόν, ο καπτα-Μάκης, καταγγέλλοντας συνεχώς τους «εκσυγχρονιστές», προχώρησε σε μια μοναδική μέχρι σήμερα πράξη στα ναυτιλιακά χρονικά. Οργάνωσε τελετή... υποστολής της ελληνικής σημαίας από πλοίο του!

Μέχρι τότε, οι τελετές γίνονταν προκειμένου να υψωθεί η σημαία. Υποστολή ελληνικής σημαίας δεν είχε ματαγίνει! Γεννημένος και μεγαλωμένος στην τραχιά Κεφαλονιά και κουβαλώντας την «τρέλα» της, ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος εκμεταλλεύτηκε στο έπακρο τη διακυβέρνηση ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Μπήκε νωρίς στο πνεύμα της «αλλαγής», ενέταξε τις παραγγελίες του στον «αναπτυξιακό 1262» και έφερε βαπόρια καλοβαμμένα και ρετουσαρισμένα, που, όμως, ήθελαν και συντήρηση, τα άτιμα! Εκεί «υστερούσε» ο καπτα-Μάκης. Στο να χαλάει λεφτά για συντήρηση ή στο να μεριμνά για την ανανέωση του στόλου! 

*Οι φήμες περί αυτοκτονίας*

ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ πέρασαν, ο καπτα-Μάκης έπιασε τα εβδομήντα, η εταιρεία γέρασε μαζί του και, μετά τον Σουμάκη και τον Παπουτσή, ήρθε στο υπουργείο ο Παπαληγούρας. Η πολιτική του υπουργείου έγινε πιο σφιχτή, τα χαρτιά που ζητούσαν οι διαγωνισμοί πλήθυναν, τα λεφτά εκταμιεύονταν δύσκολα και η G.A. Ferries μπήκε στο χορό της μηδενικής ρευστότητας.

Οι επιδοτήσεις δεν εκταμιεύονταν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό και -το κερασάκι στην τούρτα- το υπουργείο απέρριψε τις αιτήσεις της G.A. Ferries όπως και εκείνες της SAOS του Μανούση! Ο καπτα-Μάκης, που είχε ήδη δύο μήνες καθυστερήσει να πληρώσει τους εργαζoμένους στην εταιρεία, δεν το άντεξε! Κατήγγειλε τον υπουργό Παπαληγούρα ότι στήνει διαγωνισμούς και, ενώ βρισκόταν σε πλήρη εξέλιξη η «υπόθεση Παυλίδη», ο πάλαι ποτέ παντοδύναμος Μάκης Αγούδημος μεταφερόταν επειγόντως στο «Ασκληπιείο» με φαρμακευτική δηλητηρίαση.

Το σάιτ στο οποίο είχε πριν λίγο καταγγείλει τον Παπαληγούρα, δημοσίευσε την είδηση περί αυτοκτονίας και τα ΜΜΕ βούιξαν. Στη Βούλα του έκαναν δυο γερές πλύσεις στομάχου και με υπογραφή της κυρίας Ροδάνθης, της συζύγου του, μεταφέρθηκε στο «Μετροπόλιταν». Προφανώς δεν διέτρεξε ποτέ άμεσο κίνδυνο η ζωή του.

Η πίεση, όμως, από όλες τις πλευρές, τον λύγισε. Διότι μπορεί ο καπταΜάκης να έκανε πάντα τα τρελά του, αλλά στον κόσμο του ήταν συνεπής. Και ο κεφαλονίτικος εγωισμός δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος σε περιπτώσεις που η πίεση αυξάνει επικίνδυνα.

*Δεν αντέχει στον ανταγωνισμό ο στόλος της GA Ferries*

*Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ* πάντως είναι ότι Saos και GA Ferries υποχωρούν καθώς εμφανίσθηκαν νέες δυνάμεις όπως η ΑΝΕΚ και η ΝΕΛ, ενώ σημαντικό μερίδιο διεκδικεί και η Blue Star Ferries.

Τα τελευταία χρόνια η Saos του Φ. Μανούση και κυρίως η GA Ferries του Μάκη Αγούδημου είχαν κερδίσει τη μερίδα του λέοντος των άγονων γραμμών με εξαίρεση τη θυγατρική της ΝΕΛ, την Ci-Link Ferries, η οποία είχε μερίδιο στις ενδοκυκλαδικές συνδέσεις, γεγονός που μεταφράστηκε σε 28,7 εκατ. ευρώ σε επιδοτήσεις το διάστημα 2003-2008.

Η Saos μέσω διαφόρων εταιρειών και εναλλασσομένων διαχειριστών είχε λάβει το ίδιο διάστημα περί τα 25 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ περί τα 28 εκατ. ευρώ είναι και οι επιδοτήσεις που έχουν λάβει εταιρείες που συνδέονται με την GA Ferries.

Στο διάστημα 2003-2007 διατέθηκαν στις άγονες γραμμές συνολικά περί τα 200 εκατ. ευρώ, ωστόσο πέρυσι και φέτος η πολιτεία αύξησε τον προϋπολογισμό στα επίπεδα των 100 εκατ. ευρώ. Από τα τέλη του 2008 και τις αρχές του 2009 η ΑΝΕΚ μαζί με τη θυγατρική της ΛΑΝΕ και η ΝΕΛ έχουν αυξήσει την παρουσία τους στις άγονες γραμμές, ενώ συμμετοχή έχει και η Blue Star Ferries.

Ταυτόχρονα «Saos» και «GA Ferries» αποκλείονται από τους διαγωνισμούς καθώς τα έγγραφα που καταθέτουν δεν είναι πλήρη, ή χάνουν διαγωνισμούς λόγω καλύτερης άλλης προσφοράς. Κύριο χαρακτηριστικό των αλλαγών η είσοδος στις άγονες γραμμές ταχύπλοων σκαφών και οι πολυετείς συμβάσεις. Τα ταχύπλοα μπορεί να απασχολούνται ως συμβατικά (δεν αναπτύσσουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες), ωστόσο είναι μικρότερης ηλικίας, με προφανή τα οφέλη για τους επιβάτες.

*Οι συμβάσεις*

Παράλληλα σε ορισμένες γραμμές οι συμβάσεις που πρόκειται να υπογραφούν ή έχουν ήδη υπογραφεί είναι είτε τριετούς διάρκειας (Blue Star Ferries) είτε 12ετίας (ΝΕΛ στις Κυκλάδες) ή και 8ετίας (ΛΑΝΕ στη γραμμή των Κυθήρων και ΝΕΛ στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο, που σημαίνει υποχρέωση δρομολόγησης νεότερου πλοίου μετά την παρέλευση τριών χρόνων).

Κατά το υπουργείο, «οι αλλαγές αυτές βελτιώνουν συνολικά την ποιότητα των προσφερόμενων υπηρεσιών». Αφήνουν, όμως, εκτός παιχνιδιού τον καπτα-Μάκη Αγούδημο, που θα εισπράξει μεν κάποια ποσά τα οποία του οφείλει το Δημόσιο, αλλά μόλις του φτάνουν για να ανταποκριθεί στις υποχρεώσεις του.

Σε ό,τι αφορά τις οφειλές του Δημοσίου προς την GA Ferries, το Υπουργείο ανέφερε ότι 1.950.000 ευρώ ήδη έχουν εκκαθαριστεί από τα εντελλόμενα του Υπουργείου Οικονομικών και βρίσκονται στις αρμόδιες οικονομικές εφορίες. Ο αρχιλογιστής της εταιρείας δήλωνε την περασμένη Τρίτη ότι «οι πρώτες 200.000 ευρώ έχουν εισπραχθεί και κλήθηκε από την τράπεζα να εισπράξει άλλες 770.000 ευρώ.

Το υπόλοιπο 1 εκατ. ευρώ θα δοθεί σε λίγες ημέρες και 2 εκατ. ευρώ που βρίσκονται ήδη στη Διεύθυνση Οικονομικών Υπηρεσιών, μετά τον τελικό έλεγχο θα δοθούν σύντομα προς την εκκαθάριση. Υπάρχει ακόμη ένα ποσό της τάξεως των 2.300.000 ευρώ, για τα οποία δεν έχουν κατατεθεί δικαιολογητικά, όπως οι επίναυλοι, το ΝΑΤ κ.λπ.

«Πήραμε διαβεβαίωση από την εταιρεία ότι εντός των επόμενων ημερών θα κατατεθούν δικαιολογητικά και γι’ αυτά. Η πεποίθηση είναι ότι όσον αφορά στο θέμα της GA Ferries και αφού καταβληθούν τα οφειλόμενα προς τους εργαζομένους, θα ξεκινήσουν τα δρομολόγια άμεσα», δήλωσε ο υφυπουργός Παν. Καμμένος.

Όλα, όμως αυτά δείχνουν ότι η «Δημητρούλα», η «Νταλιάνα» και η «Ροδάνθη» αποσύρονται ησύχως, όσο κι αν ο ιδιοκτήτης τους «καταγγέλλει» ή απειλεί. Η εποχή που ο καπετάν Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος βρισκόταν «στο απυροβόλητο» («στο απυρόβλητο» ήθελε να πει) παρήλθε οριστικά...

_Όπως δημοσιεύεται στην «Ισοτιμία» της 11/4/2009_





πηγη: http://www.isotimia.gr/default.asp?p...34&artid=71144

----------


## marsant

Απορω ρε παιδια τι καθεστε και ασχολειστε με το τι γραφει ο καθε (ασχετος)δημοσιογραφος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα δεν θα σχολιασω καθολου το κειμενου του χρυσου λεβεντη δημοσιογραφου που γραφει οτι του κατεβει.
Κατι σαν.
<Ο καραισκακης κυβερνωντας το θωρηκτο αβερωφ και πηρε τα ιμια πισω.>

Ελεος δημοσιογραφαρα μου

----------


## zozef

Συμφωνω με αυτα που λες BEN BRUCE Αλα αυτος ο δημοσιογραφος καποιον-ους ρωτησε,και φυσικα δεν πηγε στα οροι στα βουνα ,καπου στο λιμανι θα τα εμαθε,και τα εγραψε με την δημοσιογραφικη πενα του, *ετσι!!*

----------


## sg3

τα πλοια της ga ferries μπορει καποιος να τα εκμεταλευτει σε δρομολογια ημερησια.π.χ. συρο τηνο μυκονο, σκιαθο σκοπελο αλονησο...

----------


## hayabusa

για μένα χίλιες φορές (στα περισσότερα, όχι σε όλα) να τους ξξηλώσουν τα καταστρώματα και με κατάλληλη μετασκευή να τα κάνουν οχηματαγωγά παρά να ξαναταξιδέψουν έτσι όπως είναι. έιναι κρίμα και για τα καράβια, και για τον καπτά Μακη και κυρίως για τους επιβάτες. Το μόνο που θα ήθελα πραγματικά να δω να ξαναταξιδεύει και με ανταγωνιστικές ταχύτητες και τιμές ειναι το Jet Ferry.

----------


## zozef

> τα πλοια της ga ferries μπορει καποιος να τα εκμεταλευτει σε δρομολογια ημερησια.π.χ. συρο τηνο μυκονο, σκιαθο σκοπελο αλονησο...


Εαν πηγαινουν απο 23 και πανω κατι μπορει να γινη , αυτο σου το λεω γιατι οποτε εχει BS2, XIOS, MYKONOS το SF II περνει *ψιχουλα* απο Συρο,και εκει ειναι ο μαΙντανος

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Μην κάνετε πολλά όνειρα παίδες.......μάλλον τελειώσανε όλα τα βαπόρια του..........

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΑΛΛΗΚΑΡΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!
ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΓΑΛΗ ΨΕΥΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΘΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΛΑΙΝΕ ΜΕ ΜΑΥΡΟ ΔΑΚΡΥ. ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΣΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ,ΑΛΛΑ ΧΑΡΗ Σ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΕ ΠΡΟΠΕΛΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ. ΤΩΡΑ ΠΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ Θ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΑ 6 ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ ? ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ ΘΑΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΥΣΙΝΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΛΥΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΟΥΝ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΑΥΤΑ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΕ.
IMG_2222-1.JPG

----------


## manolis m.

Σιωπηλα και ερημα πλεον αυτα τα βαπορια που καποτε οργωναν το Αιγαιο μοιαζουν σαν να περιμενουν να επελθει το τελος τους...:cry:

PB080309 (Medium).JPG
PB080326 (Medium).JPG

----------


## xidianakis

με καθε επιφυλαξη, εμαθα μεσα απο την εταιρια οτι γινονται αγοραπωλησιες και μεχρι την πρωτη εβδομαδα το φλεβαρη θα γνωριζουμε αν θα ξεκινησει καποιο πλοιο....

----------


## manolis m.

Mακαρι γιατι αυτη η εικονα για μια εταιρια που προσεφερε της υπιρεσιες αδιακοπα για πανω απο 20 χρονια ειναι πολυ ασχημη...

----------


## hayabusa

*Ελευθεροπλοϊα σε 2 πλοία του Γερ.Αγούδημου*

----------


## Thanasis89

"...αφορά δε στην μεταβίβαση της ευθύνης για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου και των δαπανών φύλαξης στους πλοιοκτήτες..."

*"Τα πλοία δεν μπορούν να εκτελέσουν πλόες, καθώς δεν έχουν ούτε πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας ούτε πλήρωμα."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Χρησιμοποιώ δύο μέρη του κειμένου που δημοσιεύθηκε. Μάλλον το αδειάζουν το λιμάνι από τα πλοία του καπτά-Μάκη. :|

----------


## Speedkiller

> "...αφορά δε στην μεταβίβαση της ευθύνης για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου και των δαπανών φύλαξης στους πλοιοκτήτες..."
> 
> *"Τα πλοία δεν μπορούν να εκτελέσουν πλόες, καθώς δεν έχουν ούτε πιστοποιητικό αξιοπλοΐας ούτε πλήρωμα."
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Χρησιμοποιώ δύο μέρη του κειμένου που δημοσιεύθηκε. Μάλλον το αδειάζουν το λιμάνι από τα πλοία του καπτά-Μάκη. :|



Μακάρι αλλά πως θα γίνει αυτό?

----------


## Thanasis89

Σκέψου τα πλοία που μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν με ελάχιστο πλήρωμα από την δεξαμενή και με την βοήθεια μόνο ρυμουλκών. Ίσως με έναν παρόμοιο τρόπο... Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι του πετάνε το μπαλάκι για τα πλοία του... Τώρα αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μα αν η εταιρεία είχε τη δυνατότητα να τα μετακινήσει αλλού για να μην πληρώνει και φύλαξη και για τις θέσεις στο λιμάνι δεν θα το είχε κάνει ήδη?
Απ ότι βλέπουμε η εταιρεία χρωστάει πολλά!Είναι σε θέση να πληρώσει ρυμουλκά?:?

----------


## xidianakis

ρε παιδια, αν η εταιρια δεν ειχε καθολου χρηματα, δεν θα κινουσε ουτε τις διαδικασιες για την αποκτηση τον πλοιων της, ουτε γραφεια με υπαλληλους θα ειχε... θα εβγαζε ενα δελτιο τυπου και θα ανακοινωνε οτι κλεινει.... 

συντομα θα δειτε τα πλοια της εταιριας να ταξιδευουν ξανα  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν γνωρίζω γι αυτό και δεν θα πω το τι χρήματα έχει η εταιρεία!Το προφανές είναι πως για να χρωστάει τόσα και να της έχουν κατασχέσει πλοία δεν έχει κ τόσα πολλά ε? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Επίσης υπάρχει ο δανεισμός!Πολλές επιχειρήσεις κ όχι μόνο ζουν με δανεικά!Δεν είναι απαραίτητο πως ζουν με δικά τους λεφτά!τελος πάντων...Ιδωμεν....

----------


## Thanasis89

Κώστα η κατάσχεση ενός κινητού αντικειμένου, που στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι τα πλοία του καπτα-Μάκη, επιφέρει μαζί της την ακινησία και την ανάληψη της ευθύνης, εποπτείας και ασφάλειας του κατασχεμένου, από τον μεσεγγυούχο. Προφανώς στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ο πλοιοκτήτης κατάφερε να γίνει μεσεγγυούχος (πράγμα σπάνιο και του βγάζω το καπέλο) και αναλαμβάνει την ευθύνη των πλοίων του με την δυνατότητα να τα εκμεταλλευτεί. Το αν θα το πράξει-μπορεί (για τους x λόγους) και θα τα εκμεταλλευτεί είναι τώρα το θέμα...

Στην περίπτωση τώρα του στόλου της G.A. ferries, η ενεργοποίηση της λογικής δεν βλάπτει. Δεν είναι τυχαίο που ξεκινάνε ΜΟΝΟ Μαρίνα και Ρομίλντα.

----------


## speedrunner

> ρε παιδια, αν η εταιρια δεν ειχε καθολου χρηματα, δεν θα κινουσε ουτε τις διαδικασιες για την αποκτηση τον πλοιων της, ουτε γραφεια με υπαλληλους θα ειχε... θα εβγαζε ενα δελτιο τυπου και θα ανακοινωνε οτι κλεινει.... 
> 
> συντομα θα δειτε τα πλοια της εταιριας να ταξιδευουν ξανα


ρε φίλε το ίδιο μας λες απο τον Οκτώβριο αλλα ευτυχώς δεν βλέπω να επιβεβαιώνεσαι!!!

----------


## despo

Δηλαδή να συμπεράνω οτι θέλεις παση θυσία η εταιρεία να κλείσει ?.

----------


## nickosps

Όπως και πολλοί άλλοι φίλε despo :Sad: , φαίνεται από τα γραφόμενά τους...

----------


## gpap2006

Θεωρώ πως δεν έχει σημασία τί θέλει ή δεν θέλει ο καθένας από εμάς. Σημασία έχει τί πραγματικά συμβαίνει. Με πλοία αφημένα στην τύχη τους, χωρίς ετήσιες επισκευές τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια, ακόμη κι αν φύγουν τα βαπόρια δεν ξέρω ποιός θα ταξίδευε μαζί τους. Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές. Ο Αγούδημος χρωστάει στους πάντες. Οι πράκτορες στα Δωδεκάνησα ακόμα τον κυνηγάνε και δεν είναι οι μόνοι. Είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να ξαναπάρει γραμμές τουλάχιστον με τα εν λόγω -υπέργηρα και κακοσυντηρημένα- πλοία. Ως καραβολάτρης οπωσδήποτε θα μου άρεσε να ξαναδω το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ή το ΑΝΘΗ να ταξιδέψει ξανά. Όμως οι πιθανότητες είναι εξαιρετικά λίγες και δεν βλέπω πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει αλλιώς. Τα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ, jetferry και ΑΝΘΗ ειναι 1,5 χρόνο ακίνητα. ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ και ΜΙΛΕΝΑ πάνω από 10 μήνες. Και μόνο για τις στοιχειώδεις επισκευές που χρειάζονται για να ταξιδέψουν ξανά απαιτούνται αρκετά χρήματα. Θα τα δινε ο Αγούδημος σε αυτή τη συγκυρία? Προφανής η αρνητική απάντηση.

----------


## despo

Εννοείται οτι πρεπει να γίνει μια στοιχειώδης συντήρηση σε όποια πλοία πρόκειται να κάνουν δρομολόγια. Δεν νομίζω να μην υπάρχουν φράγκα και ας έχει ετσι η κατάσταση (χρωστούμενα σε πρακτορες κλπ.).

----------


## opelmanos

> συντομα θα δειτε τα πλοια της εταιριας να ταξιδευουν ξανα


Σίγουρα δεν το συζητώ θα κάνουν το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς -ΑΛΙΑΓΚΑ.Απορώ τέτοια αισιοδοξία που την βρίσκεις ρε αδερφέ :Confused: ?Χωρίς παρεξήγηση κιόλας

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Σίγουρα δεν το συζητώ θα κάνουν το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς -ΑΛΙΑΓΚΑ.Απορώ τέτοια αισιοδοξία που την βρίσκεις ρε αδερφέ?Χωρίς παρεξήγηση κιόλας


Ποτέ μην λες ποτέ! Αν δεν ανακοινωθεί τίποτα όλα είναι πιθανά!

----------


## hayabusa

τι να ανακοινωθεί βρε παιδιά; ας ειμαστε λιγο ρεαλιστές...και να δεχτώ ότι κατα μαγικο τροπο τα οικονομικα προβληματα του καπτα-Μακη λυνονται. Πιστεύετε οτι θα υπάρξει εστω και ενας από τους ναυτικούς του (ή και άλλος) που θα θελήσει ή θα δεχτει να ταξιδεψει με αυτά τα πλοία μετά από όλα όσα έχουν γίνει τον τελευταίο καιρό; Προσωπικά αν κάποιο έχει μια ελπίδα αυτό πιστεύω είναι το Jet Ferry, αλλά και αυτό μετά από 1.5 χρόνο ακινησιας θα θελει αρκετη δουλεια για να μπορέσει να ξαναταξιδέψει...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Παιδια σιγνομι κιολας αλα ο καθενας εδω λεει τα δικα του!!λιπον αν νομιζουν μερικοι εδω μεσα οτι ο αγουδιμος εχει τελιοσει ειναι βαθια νιχτομενοι!!το ξερω κανεις δεν θελει εναν τετιο επιχειριματια ..αλα να παρακαλαμε να το παρουν αποφασι καποι και καλος κακος τα βαπορια να ξαναταξιδεψουν γιατι στις μερεσ που ειμαστε βαπορια δεν υπαρχοθν καθολου μερα με μερα μιονοντε και μπορει καποι απο εμας να βρισκομαστε σε μερι πολλι γονιμα οπως η παραναξια η η κριτι ..και καπια αλλα αγονα νισια να παρακλανε να δουν βαπορι ..για αυτο μεχρι να αλαξουν καπια πραγματα ας "δοσουμε τοπο στιν οργι" και μιν παρακαλα,ε να φιγουν για αλιγα τα βαπορια του .....τωρα θα πιτε καποι μα αυτι η τι σιγγινονοια θελεις ?? ναι αυτι αν δεν υπαρχουν αλα βαπορια με  καπια νισια ακομα ειναι σε σειμειο εχουμε σημερα αυριο πιος θα ρθει?? τοτε  ναι καλα ειναι και αυτα ...

----------


## hayabusa

και να δοθεί ελευθεροπλοια στα βαπόρια δεν ξερω να θα μπορέσουμε να τα δούμε να ξαναταξιδεύουν... συγνώμη φιλε αλλά μας έβγαλες τα ματια..λίγη ορθογραφία δεν βλάπτει !!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Αμα δεν σου αρεσει η ορθογραφια μου να μιν το διαβασεις!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Θα σας παρακαλουσα να χαμηλωσουμε λιγο τους τονους.
Ειναι σαφες οτι υπαρχουν εξελιξεις και συντομα ισως μαθουμε και το μελλον της εταιρειας αυτης.

----------


## bluestar2

φιλε αιολος κεντερης ΙΙ συμφωνω μαζι σου!εδω δεν υπαρχουν πλοια και θα μας φανουν ασχημα αυτα οταν θα δρομολογηθουν? δεν λεω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αλλα παρα το τιποτα...? (π.χ. οι Φουρνοι ποσο χρονικο διαστημα εχουν να δουν πλοιο).

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω σε όλους , ότι το να είσαι καραβολάτρης δεν απαιτεί  ειδικές γνώσεις, ούτε σπουδές. Οι ανθρωποι που δνε είχαν την δυαντότητα να σπουδάσουν ή να μάθουν  γράμματα για διάφορους λόγους δεν είναι απορριπταίοι. Καλό θα είναι να δεχόμαστε όλους τους φίλους με σεβασμό σε κάθε δυσκολία που μπορεί να έχουν και να διερευνούμε τις προσωπικές μας απορίες με ΠΜ. Όλοι μας προσπαθούμε και καταβάλουμε προσπάθεια για βελτίωση στο μέτρο του δυνατού. Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω τι μας είπε ο Administrator Νίκος Μαρούλης στην κοπή της τούρτας των γεννεθλίων του n@utilia.gr, μεταξύ άλλων.....

....Το φόρουμ μας είναι καραβολατρικό και όχι τόπος γαι κοκορομαχίες, έχθρες και έριδες. Η λογική μας είναι να είμαστε αγαπαημένοι, εννωμένοι και να αποφεύγουμε τις κακίες και τις ειρωνίες μεταξύ μας.....

Ας το προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μαζί.

----------


## opelmanos

> Παιδια σιγνομι κιολας αλα ο καθενας εδω λεει τα δικα του!!λιπον αν νομιζουν μερικοι εδω μεσα οτι ο αγουδιμος εχει τελιοσει ειναι βαθια νιχτομενοι!!το ξερω κανεις δεν θελει εναν τετιο επιχειριματια ..αλα να παρακαλαμε να το παρουν αποφασι καποι και καλος κακος τα βαπορια να ξαναταξιδεψουν γιατι στις μερεσ που ειμαστε βαπορια δεν υπαρχοθν καθολου μερα με μερα μιονοντε και μπορει καποι απο εμας να βρισκομαστε σε μερι πολλι γονιμα οπως η παραναξια η η κριτι ..και καπια αλλα αγονα νισια να παρακλανε να δουν βαπορι ..για αυτο μεχρι να αλαξουν καπια πραγματα ας "δοσουμε τοπο στιν οργι" και μιν παρακαλα,ε να φιγουν για αλιγα τα βαπορια του .....τωρα θα πιτε καποι μα αυτι η τι σιγγινονοια θελεις ?? ναι αυτι αν δεν υπαρχουν αλα βαπορια με καπια νισια ακομα ειναι σε σειμειο εχουμε σημερα αυριο πιος θα ρθει?? τοτε ναι καλα ειναι και αυτα ...


Προσωπικά φίλε μου εγώ είμαι υπέρ στο να ξαναταξιδέψουν τα Βαπόρια του Κ.Μάκη αν γινόταν και όλα και από αύριο κιόλας γιατί υπάρχουν αυτή την στιγμή πολλά νησιά που τα έχουν ανάγκη ,πολλοί άνεργοι ναυτικοί που γηρεύουν απελπισμένα μια θέση εργασίας σε όσες τσιμινιέρες έχουν απομείνει στον Πειραιά,και καραβολατρικά θα ήταν η επόμενη μέρα θα το έλεγα.Αλλά το θέμα είναι πώς θα λυθούν τα χρέη του Κ.Μάκη όπως είπε και ο φίλος haybusa δια μαγείας?Εγώ θεωρώ καλύτερα να περιμένουμε να ανακοινωθεί κάτι επίσημα και να κρατάμε μια επιφύλαξη σε ότι λέμε και όχι κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι να αρχίζουμε το ραδιοαρβύλα για να γράφουμε και μόνο διότι μας διαβάζει πολύς κόσμος και για μερικούς εξαρτάται ακόμα και η ζωή τους από τα βαπόρια αυτά και την εταιρεία

----------


## gpap2006

Τα μικρά νησιά μια χαρά εξυπηρετούνται με τα υπάρχοντα πλοία, δεν βλέπω γιατί σώνει και καλά πρέπει να περιμένουν τα γέρικα Αγουδημοβάπορα για να εξυπηρετηθουν. Μικρές Κυκλάδες, Αμοργός, Αστυπάλεα, Νίσυρος, Τήλος, Καστελόριζο με BLUE STAR. Κάσος , Κάρπαθος, Χάλκη, Ανάφη με ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, κλπ. Ακόμη και εκεί που υπάρχουν προβλήματα (πχ Φούρνοι) μπορούν να βρεθούν λύσεις. Να μου πείτε για του άνεργους ναυτικούς να το καταλάβω. Αλλά όχι πως στο 2010 οι Αιγαιοπελαγίτες δικαιούνται πλοία τύπου ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ για να έχουν επαφή με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Αξίζουν πολύ καλύτερα βαπόρια και εν πολλοίς τα έχουν, χωρίς να παραβλέπω μερικά προβλήματα που εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν.

----------


## naftopoulo

Eγώ τουλάχιστον για τους φούρνους λύση δεν βλέπω.......!

----------


## xidianakis

> Τα μικρά νησιά μια χαρά εξυπηρετούνται με τα υπάρχοντα πλοία, δεν βλέπω γιατί σώνει και καλά πρέπει να περιμένουν τα γέρικα Αγουδημοβάπορα για να εξυπηρετηθουν. Μικρές Κυκλάδες, Αμοργός, Αστυπάλεα, Νίσυρος, Τήλος, Καστελόριζο με BLUE STAR. Κάσος , Κάρπαθος, Χάλκη, Ανάφη με ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, κλπ. Ακόμη και εκεί που υπάρχουν προβλήματα (πχ Φούρνοι) μπορούν να βρεθούν λύσεις. Να μου πείτε για του άνεργους ναυτικούς να το καταλάβω. Αλλά όχι πως στο 2010 οι Αιγαιοπελαγίτες δικαιούνται πλοία τύπου ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ για να έχουν επαφή με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Αξίζουν πολύ καλύτερα βαπόρια και εν πολλοίς τα έχουν, χωρίς να παραβλέπω μερικά προβλήματα που εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν.


....οταν λεμε συνδεση δεν εννοουμε 1 ή 2 φορες την εβδομαδα. (πχ Μεγιστη).

----------


## gpap2006

Το Καστελόριζο όπως και Σύμη, Τήλος, Χάλκη δεν βασίζονται τόσο στη σύνδεσή τους με Πειραιά όσο με τη Ρόδο. Τα ενδοδωδεκανησιακά απ ότι ξέρω είναι υπεραρκετά για αυτή την εποχή ενώ το καλοκαίρι πυκνώνουν.

----------


## noulos

Η πλάκα είναι ότι από την εταιρία περνάνε την γραμμή στους ναυτικούς ότι θα βγουν σύντομα 2 πλοία αλλά για να επαναπροσληφθούν θα πρέπει να επιστρέψουν τις αποζημιώσεις!!! :shock: Λες και τις έχει δώσει αυτός!!!
Ρε κλωτσιές που θέλουν μερικοί!!!!!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Η πλάκα είναι ότι από την εταιρία περνάνε την γραμμή στους ναυτικούς ότι θα βγουν σύντομα 2 πλοία αλλά για να επαναπροσληφθούν θα πρέπει να επιστρέψουν τις αποζημιώσεις!!! :shock: Λες και τις έχει δώσει αυτός!!!
> Ρε κλωτσιές που θέλουν μερικοί!!!!!!!!


αυτο το γνωριζω απο το περασμενο καλοκαιρι... ομως στην πραξη δεν βλεπω τιποτα!!  :Wink:

----------


## harlek

10 χρόνια πριν...

ga.jpg

----------


## xidianakis

> 10 χρόνια πριν...
> 
> ga.jpg


παλιες καλες εποχες... νομιζω εχω παρομοιο brochure απο την εταιρια

----------


## hayabusa

ωραια μπροσούρα αλλά χάθηκε να βγάλουν τις σκουριές από την πλώρη της Ροδάνθης; τέτοια ώρα τέτοια λόγια βέβαια...

----------


## Naias II

Συνάντηση Κατσέλη-Αγούδημου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν λεει ομως τιποτα για την τυχη της εταιρειας.Αν και δεν νομιζω να συζητηθηκαν μονο τα εργασιακα-ασφαλιστικα θεματα.

----------


## xidianakis

> Δεν λεει ομως τιποτα για την τυχη της εταιρειας.Αν και δεν νομιζω να συζητηθηκαν μονο τα εργασιακα-ασφαλιστικα θεματα.


και πολύ σωστά νομίζεις Κώστα. Σίγουρα συζήτησαν για το ασφαλιστικό, αλλά και για θέματα όπως οι οφειλές προς τον καπταν Μάκη, επιδοτούμενες γραμμές κτλ....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε ενα απο τα φορτηγα πλοια που ειχε η globe maritime του Καπτα Μακη μας

scan0003.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

για τα φορτηγά είχα ακούσει κάποτε πως τα είχε πουλήσει όλα,αλλά μάλλον δεν ισχύει,η εταιρεία με τα φορτηγά λειτουργεί δλδ?

----------


## despo

Οχι, δεν νομίζω να έχει κανένα φορτηγό τωρα.

----------


## opelmanos

Mε το Νικόλας Α τί γίνεται με αυτό το δόλιο?

----------


## gpap2006

Ο Μάκης Αγούδημος είναι εδώ και μήνες σε κατάσταση αφασίας από επιχειρηματική άποψη. Χρωστά και τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής του σε ναυτικούς, ταμεία, τράπεζες, πετρελαικές, πράκτορες, κλπ. Να ταν άλλος ... Στο μεταξύ τα 8 καμάρια του συνεχίζουν να κρατάνε 8 σημαντικές θέσεις του λιμανιού :Mad:  και σε λίγο έρχεται και θερινή σεζόν...

----------


## Νaval22

και μη ξέχναμε πως εκτός του ότι τρώνε θέσεις,η παρουσία τους έχει γίνει άκρως κουραστική για τους θαμώνες του λιμανιού  :Mad:

----------


## opelmanos

Kάτι μου λέει οτί θα τα βλέπουμε για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα δεμένα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.Δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμία κίνηση για την απομάκρυνση τους!!

----------


## xidianakis

εχετε κανενα νεο για τα πλοια?? τι θα γινουν αυτα που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ταξιδεψουν?

----------


## gpap2006

Κατά τη γνώμη μου κανένα από τα 8 δεν θα ξαναταξιδέψει με μικρή επιφύλαξη για το ταχύπλοο. Η κατάληξη είναι αυτονόητη όπως για όλα τα άλογα όταν γεράσουν. Το πότε δεν το ξέρουμε. Ίσως αργήσει αρκετά λόγω διαφόρων καταστάσεων. Για μένα, προέχει να ελευθερωθούν θέσει από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Δεν είναι εικόνα λιμανιού αυτή ενόψει καλοκαιριού μάλιστα.

----------


## xidianakis

και τα Μαρινα κ' Ροδανθη μια χαρα μπορουν να βγαλουν δρομολογια.....

----------


## vinman

...ναι...άνετα..μόνο που θα πηγαίνουν με το πλάι.... :Very Happy:

----------


## speedrunner

_Σύσκεψη υπό την προεδρία του Προέδρου του  ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κ. Γιώργου Ανωμερίτη και του Γενικού Γραμματέα Ναυτιλιακής  Πολιτικής κ. Γιώργου Βλάχου, πραγματοποιήθηκε στα γραφεία του ΟΛΠ με  θέμα “Προετοιμασία εξυπηρέτησης δρομολογίων και επιβατών κατά την  καλοκαιρινή περίοδο 2010”. 
Στη σύσκεψη αυτή συμμετείχαν επιτελικά στελέχη του Λιμενικού Σώματος,  της Αστυνομίας, των Τελωνειακών Αρχών, της Τροχαίας και του ΟΛΠ.
	Τα κυριότερα θέματα, τα οποία συζητήθηκαν και επί των οποίων ελήφθησαν  αποφάσεις ήταν:
•	Μέτρα Ασφαλείας επιβατών και πλοίων στις λιμενικές περιοχές επιβατηγών  πλοίων και κρουαζιέρας.
•	Ανάπλαση περιοχών με στόχο την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση επιβατών.
•	Κυκλοφοριακές ρυθμίσεις εντός και πέριξ του λιμένος για τα μέσα  κυκλοφορίας τροχοφόρων.
•	¶μεση απομάκρυνση όλων των κατασχεμένων και αργούντων πλοίων.
•	Συνεργασία ΟΛΠ και ακτοπλοϊκών εταιριών για θέματα εξυπηρέτησης  κοινού.
•	Απαγόρευση μεταφοράς ασυνόδευτων δεμάτων με πλοία. Νέος τρόπος  διανομής τους εκτός κεντρικού λιμένος.
•	Αισθητική ανάπλαση περιοχών του λιμένος.

Οι παρευρισκόμενες αρχές συμφώνησαν στη διοργάνωση διμερών συναντήσεων  για την επίλυση και την λήψη επιμέρους μέτρων εξυπηρέτησης των  διακινουμένων στο λιμάνι Πειραιά. 
Η ίδια σύσκεψη θα επαναληφθεί την επόμενη εβδομάδα με τη συμμετοχή  εκπροσώπων των ακτοπλοϊκών εταιριών και των Ενώσεών τους.

www.marinews.gr


_Για ποια χτυπάει η καμπάνα??? ¶ντε να ξεσαβουρώσει το λιμάνι!!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

> _• ¶μεση απομάκρυνση όλων των κατασχεμένων και αργούντων πλοίων._


Καιρός ήταν να πάρουν μια απόφαση. ¶ντε να το δούμε και στην πράξη, καθώς είναι εγχείρημα οικονομικά δυσβάστακτο.

----------


## gpap2006

Θυμάται κανείς τί είχε γίνει το 1996 με την χρεωκοπημένη εταιρία τότε του Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη?Πόσα πλοία είχαν μείνει δεμένα στον Πειραιά και για πόσο καιρό?

----------


## Eng

> ...ναι...άνετα..μόνο που θα πηγαίνουν με το πλάι....


Με τις πάντες δλδ ετσι???  :Wink: 
Πάντως στη χθεσινη μου βολτουλα προς GA Ferries Dock τα πραγματα δεν ειναι και τοοσο καλα. Σαν πολυ αρχιζουν να γερνουν.. Τωρα βεβαια θα μου πειτε δλδ ρε ENG εκει που ηταν τα λεγομενα "200αρια" στη Μιαουλη, τα παπορια πανε καλα? Τι να σας πω.. Τα βαζει εκει ο "Γατος" για να μας πεισει πως..."στραβος ΕΙΝΑΙ ο γυαλος" γι αυτο και τα βλεπουμε υπο..κλιση.  Ειναι το perspective..πως να το κανουμε αλλωστε... :Very Happy:

----------


## thanos75

Τα μόνα που θα μπορούσαν να ταξιδέψουν ακόμα και να προσφέρουν στην ακτοπλοια είναι τα ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και JETFERRY.  Και ειλικρινά στεναχωριέμαι και λυπάμαι για την τόσο πρόωρη παρακμή τους.  Τώρα όσον αφορά τα άλλα, κάθε πράγμα έχει το χρονικό όριο ζωής του!

----------


## Ellinis

> Θυμάται κανείς τί είχε γίνει το 1996 με την χρεωκοπημένη εταιρία τότε του Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη?Πόσα πλοία είχαν μείνει δεμένα στον Πειραιά και για πόσο καιρό?


Έδεσαν τον Οκτώβρη-Νοέμβρη του 95 τα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ Ι & ΙΙ, ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Τα τρία πρώτα μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 96 ειχαν λύσει για να δρομολογηθούν και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ έμεινε ως το 97 που πήγε στο Κερατσίνι.
Δεμένα ήταν τότε και τα πλοία του Αντώνη Βεντούρη (Ventouris Lines).

----------


## xidianakis

...μπορει τα πλοια της εταιριας αυτης να μην ειναι λουξ ουτε γρηγορα, ομως υπαρχουν γραμμες που τα εχουν αναγκη. φετος το καλοκαιρι που δεν θα υπαρχει ροδανθη για το βραδνο της παροναξιας με επεκταση εως σαντορινη τι θα κανει το ΥΕΝ? τοσες νταλικες ποιο πλοιο θα τις παρει τελη ιουλη και αυγουστο? μηπως τα ταχυπλοα? γιατι δεν γινεται καποια κινηση ετσι ωστε να μπορεσουν να ταξιδεψουν τα "αξιολογα" τουλαχιστον ανθη μαρινα και ροδανθη και καποια πλοια της σαος?

----------


## gpap2006

Από τη ΣΑΟΣ δεν υπάρχει αξιόλογο πλοίο. Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σίγουρα αφήνει μεγάλο κενό στην Παροναξία όπως και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στην Ικαροσαμία. Ίσως το EUROPEAN EXPRESS να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο στις γραμμές αυτές φέτος το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## xidianakis

> Από τη ΣΑΟΣ δεν υπάρχει αξιόλογο πλοίο. Το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ σίγουρα αφήνει μεγάλο κενό στην Παροναξία όπως και το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ στην Ικαροσαμία. Ίσως το EUROPEAN EXPRESS να παίξει κάποιο ρόλο στις γραμμές αυτές φέτος το καλοκαίρι.


το european express κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα παρει γραμμη που ειχε καποιο πλοιο της εταιριας αυτης, αλλα δεν ειναι καμια απο αυτες τις 2 που αναφερεις!  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

> Θυμάται κανείς τί είχε γίνει το 1996 με την χρεωκοπημένη εταιρία τότε του Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη?Πόσα πλοία είχαν μείνει δεμένα στον Πειραιά και για πόσο καιρό?


ξέρεις τί γίνεται? τα πλοία της vsl ήταν στον προλιμένα και δεν εμπόδιζαν άμμεσα.. αν και δεν νομίζω οτι τα πλοία της ga ferries εμποδίζουν σημαντικά.. εκεί δεν δένουν ούτε κρουαζιερόπλοια ούτε ακτοπλοικά.. κάποτε έδεναν, τώρα όχι. δυστυχώς λιγόστεψαν δραματικά τα πλοία, και μεταφορικά και κυριολεκτικά.
όταν ταξίδευαν ακόμα τα πλοία του αγούδημου, εμπόδιζαν? όχι βέβαια.. εγώ πάντως να σας πώ την αλήθεια προτιμώ να τα βλέπω εκεί παρά σε καμιά ντάνα πεταμένα στην ελευσίνα, ή σε κανένανα ναυπηγείο σαν του Σάββα που δεν θα μείνει τίποτα όρθιο απο το πλιάτσικο.. δεν θέλω να τα δώ και αυτά όπως το Γεώργιος Εξπρές.. να μου λείπει..
πάντα εκφράζω προσωπική άποψη, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.

----------


## xidianakis

> ξέρεις τί γίνεται? τα πλοία της vsl ήταν στον προλιμένα και δεν εμπόδιζαν άμμεσα.. αν και δεν νομίζω οτι τα πλοία της ga ferries εμποδίζουν σημαντικά.. εκεί δεν δένουν ούτε κρουαζιερόπλοια ούτε ακτοπλοικά.. κάποτε έδεναν, τώρα όχι. δυστυχώς λιγόστεψαν δραματικά τα πλοία, και μεταφορικά και κυριολεκτικά.
> όταν ταξίδευαν ακόμα τα πλοία του αγούδημου, εμπόδιζαν? όχι βέβαια.. εγώ πάντως να σας πώ την αλήθεια προτιμώ να τα βλέπω εκεί παρά σε καμιά ντάνα πεταμένα στην ελευσίνα, ή σε κανένανα ναυπηγείο σαν του Σάββα που δεν θα μείνει τίποτα όρθιο απο το πλιάτσικο.. δεν θέλω να τα δώ και αυτά όπως το Γεώργιος Εξπρές.. να μου λείπει..
> πάντα εκφράζω προσωπική άποψη, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ.


ναι, να ειναι εκει, αλλα να τα εχουν σε καποια σχετικα καλη κατασταση! τωρα ειναι εστια μολυνσης. τουλαχιστον να εδιναν ρευμα και νερο στους ναυτικους καθως και τα ειδη πρωτης αναγκης τους να τα προσεχουν τουλαχιστον..

----------


## opelmanos

Παιδιά είδα ένα περίεργο όνειρο χτές το βράδυ είδα οτί είχαν πάει ρυμουλκά και πέρναν τα πλοία από το λιμάνι.Αν βλέπατε πώς είχε αδειάσει ... ..

----------


## xidianakis

> Παιδιά είδα ένα περίεργο όνειρο χτές το βράδυ είδα οτί είχαν πάει ρυμουλκά και πέρναν τα πλοία από το λιμάνι.Αν βλέπατε πώς είχε αδειάσει ... ..


βλεπω Μανο δεν συμπαθεις πολυ τα αγουδημοπλοια!

----------


## opelmanos

> βλεπω Μανο δεν συμπαθεις πολυ τα αγουδημοπλοια!


 Όχι φίλε μου Γιάννη μην το ξαναπείς αυτό αντιθέτως τα συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ.Πήγαινα και χάζευα ατελείωτες ώρες και ξημερωβραδιαζόμουν όταν ερχόταν στο λιμάνι η Ροδάνθη η Μιλένα η Νταλιάνα η Μαρίνα.
Τί να πρωτοθυμιθώ? Τότε που το λιμάνι γέμισε από τόσο όμορφα πλοία, τα 2 αξέχαστα ταξίδια μου με το Δημητρούλα από Μυτιλήνη -Ρόδο και επιστροφή το 2003 την Πενταήμερη?.Την Κρουαζιέρα απο τον Πειραια -Μυτιλήνη με το Ροδάνθη το Μαρίνα και το Μιλένα και τις 24 ώρες ταξίδι χωρίς καμπίνα?Μόνο με  το Νταλιάνα δεν κατάφερα να το κάνω.
Τώρα κοντεύουμε να πάμε στο ψυχιατρείο που δεν έχουμε να πάμε στο λιμάνι και να ακούσουμε το μπάσο ήχο της Μιλένας και της Νταλιάνας  η το Δημητρούλα να μανουβράρει και να μαυρίζει την ατμόσφαιρα.¶σε σκατά  επόχές ζούμε και αυτό πολύ δύσκολα θα αλλάξει.Κάθε πέρυσι και καλύτερα σε όλους τους τομείς.
Όσο για τα πλοία προτιμώ να τα βλέπω ζωντανά φωτισμένα και να ταξιδεύουν παρα να τα βλέπω κάθε φορά στον Πειραιά αραχνιασμένα και σε αυτή την κατάσταση οπότε ότι είναι να γίνει ασ γίνει γρήγορα.
Η να ξαναταξιδέψουν (εκτόσ του Ρομίλντα)η να πάνε για παλιοσίδερα.

----------


## harlek

> βλεπω Μανο δεν συμπαθεις πολυ τα αγουδημοπλοια!


Το αντίθετο ακριβώς θα μας έλεγε ένας ψυχολόγος! Το όνειρο αποδεικνύει μια υποσυνείδητη φοβία για το ενδεχόμενο απώλειας των αγαπημένων του σκαριών!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Grotta

όταν φεύγει πλοίο απο το λιμάνι βγαίνεις να αποχαιρετήσεις τον Πειραιά και βλέπεις τα φαντάσματα απο το παρελθόν.
Τα μισά γέρνουν λες και έχουν "φάει" νάρκη στα ύφαλα, όλα μέσα στην σκουριά και στην εγκατάληψη, απο οικολόγικής πλευράς πρέπει να μην μετακινηθούν για να μην χαλάσουν οι φωλιές απο τα μύδια-στρείδια στις καρίνες.
φιγούρες και σχέδια μιας παλαιάς εποχής.

----------


## gpap2006

Πάντως αν πάτε μια βόλτα στο λιμάνι και δείτε το χάλι τους θα σιγουρευτείτε πως είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να ξαναταξιδέψουν. Είχα την ελπίδα πως το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ, το ΑΝΘΗ κ το ταχύπλοο θα μπορούσαν να γλιτώσουν αλλά πλέον πιστεύω πως δεν έχουμε να περιμένουμε παρά το scrap (με εξαίρεση το ταχύπλοο που κ πάλι μετα από 1,5 χρόνο ακινησίας θα πάσχει μηχανολογικά και θα θέλει πολλή δουλειά).

----------


## Leo

Η δική μου απορία είναι γιατί τα πλοία είναι μέσα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι? πιάνουν τις μισές θέσεις του λιμανιού γιατί? Μαύρα φαντάσματα την νύχτα και μπαταρισμένα βαπόρια την μέρα. Το ένα γέρνει αριστερά και το άλλο δεξιά. Είναι αξιοθέατα για τον τουρισμό μας? Το Ανθή Μαρίνα κρατάει μια ουσιαστική θέση πλαγιοπρυμοδέτησης σε πολύ καλό σημείο του λιμανιού και τώρα δεν θα ξέρουνε που θα βάλουνε τα πλοία της Ρόδου με τα νέα δρομολόγια. Ο κόλπος των θαυμάτων είναι άδειος και θα μπορούσε να ήταν όλα μαζί αγκαλιά να περιμένουν την όποια τύχη τους επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον.... Ο ΟΛΠ δεν ανησυχεί?

----------


## gpap2006

> Η δική μου απορία είναι γιατί τα πλοία είναι μέσα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι? πιάνουν τις μισές θέσεις του λιμανιού γιατί? Μαύρα φαντάσματα την νύχτα και μπαταρισμένα βαπόρια την μέρα. Το ένα γέρνει αριστερά και το άλλο δεξιά. Είναι αξιοθέατα για τον τουρισμό μας? Το Ανθή Μαρίνα κρατάει μια ουσιαστική θέση πλαγιοπρυμοδέτησης σε πολύ καλό σημείο του λιμανιού και τώρα δεν θα ξέρουνε που θα βάλουνε τα πλοία της Ρόδου με τα νέα δρομολόγια. Ο κόλπος των θαυμάτων είναι άδειος και θα μπορούσε να ήταν όλα μαζί αγκαλιά να περιμένουν την όποια τύχη τους επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον.... Ο ΟΛΠ δεν ανησυχεί?


Έχει μαλλιάσει η γλώσσα μας να το λέμε. Τα παροπλισμένα να φύγουν από το μεγάλο λιμάνι..Μπαίνει σε λίγο η καλοκαιρινή περίοδος. Φέτος το καλοκαίρι θα έχουμε τα EUROPEAN EXPRESS, HELLENIC VOYAGER και BLUE HORIZON που δεν τα είχαμε πέρσυ. Να δούμε πού θα τα στριμώξουν!!!!

----------


## Naias II

> Η δική μου απορία είναι γιατί τα πλοία είναι μέσα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι? πιάνουν τις μισές θέσεις του λιμανιού γιατί? Μαύρα φαντάσματα την νύχτα και μπαταρισμένα βαπόρια την μέρα. Το ένα γέρνει αριστερά και το άλλο δεξιά. Είναι αξιοθέατα για τον τουρισμό μας? Το Ανθή Μαρίνα κρατάει μια ουσιαστική θέση πλαγιοπρυμοδέτησης σε πολύ καλό σημείο του λιμανιού και τώρα δεν θα ξέρουνε που θα βάλουνε τα πλοία της Ρόδου με τα νέα δρομολόγια. Ο κόλπος των θαυμάτων είναι άδειος και θα μπορούσε να ήταν όλα μαζί αγκαλιά να περιμένουν την όποια τύχη τους επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον.... Ο ΟΛΠ δεν ανησυχεί?


Α μπράβο! 
Βρε παιδιά ξεχάστε τα καραβολατρικά.Σκεφτείτε ότι βρίσκονται σε θέσεις που τα βλέπουν οι ξένοι και υποβαθμίζεται το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας μας.Σκεφτείτε και τις εστίες μόλυνσης!
Όλα στη ζωή έχουν κάποια αρχή και κάποιο τέλος!

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν μιλάμε ότι πιάνει συχνά καιρός στο λιμάνι και αν ξεσυρουν οι άγκυρες θα τα δούμε να γίνονται ολα μαζι ενα σώμα. Δέν μιλαμε ο κίνδυνος την πυρκαϊας, της βύθισης, και ότι άλλος κίνδυνος της θαλασσας μπορει να συμβει...
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι το Νησος Χίος, Λα Πάλμα & Υποκράτης ήταν πανω απο 4 χρόνια μαζι, και κοντα 2 τα πλοία του Βεντούρη.

----------


## elena nt

καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται με τον πλειστηριασμό των πλοίων του Αγούδημου γιατί πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι αναβλήθηκε για Μάιο...πουλήθηκε κανένα?

----------


## opelmanos

> καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται με τον πλειστηριασμό των πλοίων του Αγούδημου γιατί πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι αναβλήθηκε για Μάιο...πουλήθηκε κανένα?


 Φίλη μου Έλενα κατα αρχήν καλωσώρισες στην παρέα μας :Very Happy: .Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά το θέμα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες θα σου λυθεί κάθε απορία 100%.

----------


## zozef

Μαλων ο Καπταν Μακης θελει να τιμωρισει καποιους
P3280027NA.JPG
P3280030NA.JPG
και βρηκε αυτων των τροπο!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μαλων ο Καπταν Μακης θελει να τιμωρισει καποιους
> και βρηκε αυτων των τροπο!!


 Τί θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hayabusa

ήθελα να 'ξερα, αφού υποτίθεται ότι η εταιρεία δεν έχει λεφτά ούτε για δείγμα πως στο καλό πληρώνει τα λιμανιάτικα για τόσα καράβια ;

----------


## Apostolos

Τι πληρώνει???

----------


## hayabusa

τζαμπα δενουν τα πλοια στο λιμανι; δεν καταβαλουν καποιο ποσο; τουλαχιστον αυτη την εντύπωση είχα...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πάντως σαν "σουρωμένα" είναι τα κακόμοιρα τα καραβάκια..
Ένα από δεξιά γέρνει ένα από αριστερά... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harlek

Όντως! Μόνο η Ανθή παραμένει ευθυτενής!
Παρεμπιπτόντως, κανείς δε μας έλυσε την απορία γιατί πολλά εγκαταλελειμμένα πλοία μετά από λίγο καιρό αρχίζουν και γέρνουν...

----------


## vinman

> Όντως! Μόνο η Ανθή παραμένει ευθυτενής!


...παραμένει ευθυτενής γιατί ακουμπά στον ντόκο και στα πλάγια...αλλιώς... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

Πάντως καλή η ερώτηση του φίλου hayabusa με τα λιμανιάτικα τι γίνεται τόσο καιρό που υπάρχουν τα πλοία?  Ποιός αναλαμβάνει να τα πληρώσει?

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά όταν γίνει ο πλειστηριασμός ο ΟΛΠ θα απαιτήσει ένα μεγάλο ποσό για τόσα πλοία που έχουν στο λιμάνι. Φυσικά μπορεί να κάνει και ασφαλιστικά μέτρα για διαφυγόντα κέρδη απο τις θέσεις που καταλαμβάνονται παραλόγος...

----------


## sylver23

Προσωπικά το αν ,τι και ποιος πληρώνει για τα ''πλοία'' που είναι παροπλισμένα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι της χώρας μας δεν με απασχολεί...
Αυτο που με απασχολεί είναι οτι δοθήκαν τόσα λεφτά για να φτιαχτεί το κομμάτι του λιμανιού μετά το υπουργείο όχι για να εξυπηρετούνται πλοία που ταξιδεύουν αλλά για να σαπίζουν πλοία που ουτε ταξιδεύουν αλλά καλό είναι και να μην ξαναταξιδέψουν.

Σε αυτό το μέρος του λιμανιού υπάρχουν πλεονεκτήματα.
Δύο απο αυτά είναι οτι υπάρχει μεγάλος χώρος για αναμονή οχημάτων-φορτηγών χωρίς να ενοχλείται η απο-επιβιβαση και είναι και πολύ καλές θέσεις πρόσδεσης (ιδιαίτερα για τα μεγάλα πλοία).

Στην άλλη ντάνα πάλι στην Ε9 κρατούνται 4 θέσεις πρόσδεσης που βρίσκονται σε καλό σημείο λόγο του ότι είναι μέσα στο κέντρο του Πειραιά.

Στον Πειραιά πρέπει να γίνει μία μεγάλη αλλαγή ωστε να είναι τα πλοία του κάθε προορισμού μαζεμένα και νοικοκυρεμένα.

-Επιβάτης :Τα κρητικά που δένουν??
-Πληροφορίες: Στην τάδε πύλη
-Επιβάτης :Μα το σούπερφαστ δεν το βλέπω
-Πληροφορίες : Α αυτό δεν δένει εκεί ,παρακάτω είναι....

Επιτρέπεται στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι (ναι το επαναλαμβάνω) της χώρας να περιμένει το ένα πλοίο να αδειάσει η θέση για να πάει να δέσει?? πχ Νήσος Μυκονος-Σουπερφαστ

Κατα τα άλλα ξαφνικά δεν μας χωράει το λιμάνι και θέλουμε επέκταση προς κερατσίνι-περαμα-σκαραμαγκα-ελευσίνα....
Ωπ να την η λύση.
Με την επέκταση προς εκεί θα αρχίσουν σιγά σιγα να αλλάζουν θέση προσδεσης τα παροπλισμένα οποτε κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουν στις ντάνες τις Ελευσίνας... :Razz: 

Jetferry
Μαρίνα
Δημητρούλα
Ανθή Μαρίνα
Ρομίλντα
Ροδάνθη
Μιλένα
Νταλιάνα 
Παναγία Αγιάσσου

Συνολο 9........

Ολοι τα βγάλαμε φωτογραφίες ,όλοι τα είδαμε ,τα ξαναείδαμε τα χορτάσαμε ρε αδερφέ...

Καλοκαίρι έρχεται και κάποιοι του υπουργείου (ή των υπουργείων οπως γίναμε τώρα) πρέπει να ξυπνήσουν και να πιάσουν δουλειά...(εαν ξέρουν τι ειν τούτο)


(Υ.γ Θα προτιμούσα να μην ακούσω κάποιους να λένε οτι κάποτε αυτά τα πλοία εξυπηρέτησαν και κτλ κτλ κτλ ...
Η απαάντηση μου είναι στις λέξεις τους ΚΑΠΟΤΕ)

----------


## Naias II

> Με την επέκταση προς εκεί θα αρχίσουν σιγά σιγα να αλλάζουν θέση προσδεσης τα παροπλισμένα οποτε κάποια στιγμή θα φτάσουν στις ντάνες τις Ελευσίνας...


Μη γίνει το ανάποδο να λες και γεμίσει ο Πειραιάς με παροπλισμένα.
Που να τα μετακινούν τώρα,περιττά έξοδα σου λένε...
Καλύτερα θα τους πέσει να στείλουν στην Ελευσίνα τα κρητικά,τα ροδίτικα κ.ά.
Σιγά σιγά θα παλιώσουν και αυτά, λέμε τώρα θα γεμίσει και η Ελευσίνα....
Τώρα τι κάνουμε που θα βάλουμε τα νεότευκτα;;;
Μα φυσικά στο λιμένα της Κορίνθου
Σημασία έχει να μη μου πειράζεις τα παροπλισμένα.
Γουστάρω βρε παιδί μου να τα βλέπω να σαπίζουν, να τρέχει η σκουριά, να γέρνουν και να επιπλέουν τα ψάρια.....
Και αν γεμίσει και η Κόρινθος βλέπουμε μετά, καλά να 'μαστε!

Υ.Γ: Τυχεροί Πελοποννήσιοι, δίπλα σας το λιμάνι σε λίγο καιρό!  :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> Προσωπικά το αν ,τι και ποιος πληρώνει για τα ''πλοία'' που είναι παροπλισμένα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι της χώρας μας δεν με απασχολεί...
> Αυτο που με απασχολεί είναι οτι δοθήκαν τόσα λεφτά για να φτιαχτεί το κομμάτι του λιμανιού μετά το υπουργείο όχι για να εξυπηρετούνται πλοία που ταξιδεύουν αλλά για να σαπίζουν πλοία που ουτε ταξιδεύουν αλλά καλό είναι και να μην ξαναταξιδέψουν.
> 
> Σε αυτό το μέρος του λιμανιού υπάρχουν πλεονεκτήματα.
> Δύο απο αυτά είναι οτι υπάρχει μεγάλος χώρος για αναμονή οχημάτων-φορτηγών χωρίς να ενοχλείται η απο-επιβιβαση και είναι και πολύ καλές θέσεις πρόσδεσης (ιδιαίτερα για τα μεγάλα πλοία).
> 
> Στην άλλη ντάνα πάλι στην Ε9 κρατούνται 4 θέσεις πρόσδεσης που βρίσκονται σε καλό σημείο λόγο του ότι είναι μέσα στο κέντρο του Πειραιά.
> 
> Στον Πειραιά πρέπει να γίνει μία μεγάλη αλλαγή ωστε να είναι τα πλοία του κάθε προορισμού μαζεμένα και νοικοκυρεμένα.
> ...


Το οτί μας εξυπηρέτησαν κάποτε αυτά τα πλοία και ότι έχουμε υπέροχες αναμνήσεις από αυτά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να είναι παροπλισμένα και να σαπίζουν στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας!!Και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω 100% με τον Συλβέστρο, διότι είναι άκρως *απαράδεκτο* να μήν ευαισθητοποιείται κανένας από αυτούς που κάθονται σε μια καρέκλα όλη μέρα στο υπουργείο και ο* νούς τους είναι στο φαγητό!!(Αν δείτε τι κοιλιές έχουν θα καταλάβετε τι ενοοώ)*
Θα μου πείτε οτί έχουν καλύτερη φύλαξη στο λιμάνι και ότι δεν θα μπορεί να πάει κάποιος να κάνει πλιάτσικο σε αυτά.!!Ωραία ας τα βάλουν σε μια ντάνα της Ελευσίνα κατά μεσίς του κόλπου και δεν θα πάει κανείς να κάνει τίποτα, τόσο δύσκολο είναι ?Η παρουσία τους στο λιμάνι έχει γίνει εκνευριστικά βαρετή διότι τα περισσότερα από αυτά είναι σχεδόν 2 χρόνια στο λιμάνι και δεν σου κάνει κέφι ούτε να πάς για περπάτημα.
*ΑΣ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣΣ!!!*

----------


## Rocinante

Απο την σημερινη Καθημερινη
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...04/2010_398807
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_...04/2010_398806

----------


## erenShip

> ...μπορει τα πλοια της εταιριας αυτης να μην ειναι λουξ ουτε γρηγορα, ομως υπαρχουν γραμμες που τα εχουν αναγκη. φετος το καλοκαιρι που δεν θα υπαρχει ροδανθη για το βραδνο της παροναξιας με επεκταση εως σαντορινη τι θα κανει το ΥΕΝ? τοσες νταλικες ποιο πλοιο θα τις παρει τελη ιουλη και αυγουστο? μηπως τα ταχυπλοα? γιατι δεν γινεται καποια κινηση ετσι ωστε να μπορεσουν να ταξιδεψουν τα "αξιολογα" τουλαχιστον ανθη μαρινα και ροδανθη και καποια πλοια της σαος?


το θέμα είναι όμως και ο σεβασμός απέναντι στον επιβάτη...τα τελευταία χρόνια ούτε αυτό δεν έκανε... ούτε η g.a ferries αλλά ούτε η saos!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πρέπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση, ότι κανένα πλοίο της εταιρίας δεν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψει, γιατί κανένα δεν είναι πλέον αξιόπλωο μετά από τον παρατεταμένο παροπλισμό τους, εκτός ίσως από το jet ferry. Συμφωνώ με την erenShip, ότι η εταιρία δε σεβόταν τους επιβάτες της. Μιά φορά ταξίδεψε ένας ξαδερφός μου με το Ροδάνθη από Νάξο για Πείραια και τον τσίμπησαν κοριοί... Σίγουρα δεν ήταν ο μόνος που έπαθε κάτι τέτοιο. Τα πλοία αυτά έκαναν τον κύκλο τους και ήρθε η ώρα να "βγούν στη σύνταξη". Το θέμα είναι, όπως λένε όλοι, να φύγουν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Για πολλούς λόγους. Ο κυριότερος για μένα είναι ότι πιάνουν καλές θέσεις στο λιμάνι. Θέσεις που θα μπορούσαν να είχαν άλλα πλοία. Έχει καταντήσει το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας μας νεκροταφείο πλοίων. Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει με αυτή την κατάσταση άμεσα.Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο. Με κάλυψαν οι προηγούμενοι φίλοι.

----------


## erenShip

πιστεύω ότι πρέπει η πολιτεία να πάρει άμεσα κάποιες αποφάσεις για αυτό το θέμα.... σέβομαι αυτά τα καράβια γιατί πρόσφεραν πολλά στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία, δεν αναφέρομαι για τα τελευταία χρόνια. ήταν καράβια από τα λίγα. πιστευω και εγώ με την σειρά μου, μερικά από τα πλοία της G.A. FERRIES να μας πουν αντιο..... (είναι η γνώμη μου....δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ!)

----------


## MILTIADIS

Απομακρυνονται μεχρι τις 10 Μαιου ολα τα παροπλισμενα πλοια της εταιρειας απο το λιμανι του πειραια και μεταφερονται σε ασφαλη αγκυροβολια μεχρι την εκποιηση τους..
http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=11608

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Απομακρυνονται μεχρι τις 10 Μαιου ολα τα παροπλισμενα πλοια της εταιρειας απο το λιμανι του πειραια και μεταφερονται σε ασφαλη αγκυροβολια μεχρι την εκποιηση τους..
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=11608


Επιτέλους!

----------


## vinman

..να πάρουμε και μαντηλάκι και να κατέβουμε κάτω όταν θα συμβεί αυτό.... :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

εγώ λέω να πάρουμε τις φωτογραφικές μηχανές και να πάμε να απαθανατίσουμε αυτό που τόσο καιρό περιμέναμε !

----------


## Naias II

> Απομακρυνονται μεχρι τις 10 Μαιου ολα τα παροπλισμενα πλοια της εταιρειας απο το λιμανι του πειραια και μεταφερονται σε ασφαλη αγκυροβολια μεχρι την εκποιηση τους..
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/Category....ontentid=11608


Αν κατάλαβα καλά θα γίνει με ευθύνη και δαπάνη της εταιρείας  :Confused: 




> εγώ λέω να πάρουμε τις φωτογραφικές μηχανές και να πάμε να απαθανατίσουμε αυτό που τόσο καιρό περιμέναμε !


Ποιος θα φυλάει σκοπιά να μας ειδοποιήσει; :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Θα πληρώσει ο ΟΛΠ και θα τα χρεώσει στον πληστηριασμο. Νομιζω οτι το πληρες κείμενο το λεει καθαρα...

----------


## Naias II

Σε αυτό αναφερόμουν




> Μετά την πάροδο άπρακτης της πιο πάνω  προθεσμίας *τα πλοία θα αναλάβει να τα απομακρύνει ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. με ευθύνη  και δαπάνη της ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας εκάστου πλοίου*, στην οποία θα  καταλογισθεί σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις περί είσπραξης δημοσίων εσόδων και  του Ν. 2881/2001.

----------


## Ergis

καποιο νεο απο την μετακινηση των πλοιων εχουμε;μια εβδομαδα εμεινε

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σήμερα το πρωί, φθάνοντας Πειραιά, είδα ότι κυρίως η Μαρίνα αλλά και η Ρομίλντα έχουν πάρει κλίση....

----------


## sg3

υπαρχει καποιο νεο αν μετακινηθηκαν ή θα μετακινηθουν?εφτασε η 10η μαϊου.

----------


## hayabusa

μέχρι χτες  αργά το βράδυ όλα εκεί ήταν. πιστεύω ότι θα οριστεί μια νεα ημερομηνια από τον ΟΛΠ κατά την οποία (λογικά σε μερικές μέρες) θα μεταφέρει ο Οργανισμός τα πλοία σε άλλο αγκυροβόλιο.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Προς το παρόν περιμένουν παραπονεμένα να μάθουν κι αυτά ποιο θα είναι το μέλλον τους...

----------


## Chosen_12

Αν και πιστεύω πως σε μια χώρα καθαρά νησιωτική με τόσο τουρισμό, όταν υπάρχουν πλοία σαν το Κνωσσός palace και σαν τον Έλυρο είναι ντροπή να κυκλοφορούν τέτοια καράβια, μου προκαλεί μεγάλη θλίψη να τα βλέπω παρατημένα στη μοίρα τους να σκουριάζουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά... Κρίμα !!!

----------


## despo

Καλά να είμαστε πρωτα ο Θεός και του χρόνου τέτοια μέρα εκεί θα είναι όλα τα πλοία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Νομιζω οτι ο φιλος despo καλα τα λεει.Γιατι κανεις δεν θελει να πληρωσει μερικες δεκαδες χιλιαδες ευρω για να τα μετακινησουν, αφου ειναι γνωστο οτι τα πλοια αυτα πια δεν ανηκουν εκει που ανηκαν.

----------


## Leo

Ας τα αφήσουμε λοιπόν να βουλιάξουνε μέσα στο λιμάνι να έχουν δουλειά και διάφορες παράπλευρες δραστηριότητες. Η δική μου άποψη συμβαδίζει με *αυτήν* του φίλου dokimakos21, με απλά λόγια τα τερπνά και συμφέροντα..... Τώρα τι ανήκει και σε ποιον αυτό να μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα.

----------


## speedrunner

Εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω ότι μετά και την έναρξη δρομολογίων απο το European Express τα περιθώρια στενεύουν( και οι θέσεις επίσης) και θα αναγκαστούν να τα απομακρύνουν απο τον Πειραιά σύντομα!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Μην το λές συνάδελφε !!Το Τrafic είναι ικανό να καθυστερεί την είσοδο των πλοίων που φτάνουν το πρωί στον Πειραιά μέχρι και 2 ώρες  προκειμένου να αδειάσει μιά θέση :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Και να περιμένει το πλοίο με αναμένες τις μηχανές έξω από το λιμάνι!!

----------


## basilis.m

> Μην το λές συνάδελφε !!Το Τrafic είναι ικανό να καθυστερεί την είσοδο των πλοίων που φτάνουν το πρωί στον Πειραιά μέχρι και 2 ώρες  προκειμένου να αδειάσει μιά θέσηΚαι να περιμένει το πλοίο με αναμένες τις μηχανές έξω από το λιμάνι!!


πραγμα που φερνει το μεγαλο λιμανι πολλα χρονια πισω

----------


## Ergis

> πραγμα που φερνει το μεγαλο λιμανι πολλα χρονια πισω


και μετα σου λεει δεν υπαρχουν καραβια.........

----------


## Naias II

Βρε παιδιά που είναι τα μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ να αποκλείσουν το λιμάνι μέχρι να αδειάσουν τα Αγουδημόπλοια;;;  :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

> Βρε παιδιά που είναι τα μέλη του ΠΑΜΕ να αποκλείσουν το λιμάνι μέχρι να αδειάσουν τα Αγουδημόπλοια;;;


ελα μου ντε.........

----------


## Fido

Το ΠΑΜΕ έχει άλλες ασχολίες προς το παρόν... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ας μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου...
Κατά τα άλλα, δεν έχω τίποτα εναντίον του Καπτά Μάκη, οι χρεωκοπίες συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες...Να παρατήσει όμως τα καράβια του στον Πειραιά αντί να τα βγάλει σε καμιά ντάνα, ή να τα εκποιήσει για να ξεχρεώσει είναι κάτι το οποιο με έχει βγάλει έξω απ τα ρούχα μου. Και περισσότερο τα παίρνω με αυτό που κατ'ευφημισμόν ονομάζεται ελληνικό κράτος, που επιτρέπει τέτοιο θλιβερό θέαμα στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας, αλλά και αλλού και δεν υποβάλλει τις οποιεσδήποτε κυρώσεις στον (πρώην;νύν :Wink:  ιδιοκτήτη τους...τι να πω πλέον...

----------


## xidianakis

νομιζω οτι ο και απο τις 2 πλευρες υπαρχουν αλλες ασχολιες... ο καπτα Μακης εχει τις δουλειες του (αγοραπωλησιες με μεγαλο κερδος -και οχι πλοιων-) αλλα και οι υπολοιποι φορεις εχουν αλλες ασχολιες....

----------


## xidianakis

περιμενουν κι αυτα!

----------


## xidianakis

μηπως εχει καποιος τα δρομολογια της εταιριας τις χρονολογιες 1999,2000,2001?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## nikos_kos

παιδια υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να ξαναξεκινισουν δρομολογια??

----------


## Harry14

Η εταιρια δεν υπαρχει πια, τα πλοια ειναι ολα σε αθλια κατασταση και κατασχεμενα και κανενας τριτος δεν εεχι δειξει ενδιαφερον μεχρι στιγμη για αγορα καποιου πλοιου, αρα.....

----------


## nikos_kos

[QUOTE=Harry14;361077]Η εταιρια δεν υπαρχει πια, τα πλοια ειναι ολα σε αθλια κατασταση και κατασχεμενα και κανενας τριτος δεν εεχι δειξει ενδιαφερον μεχρι στιγμη για αγορα καποιου πλοιου, αρα.....[/Q


ο μακης τελειωσε οριστικα?? θα φτιαξει αλλη εταιρια η τελοσ?

----------


## fotini86

Και το γεγονος οτι δεν εχει δειξει κανεις ενδιαφερον δεν ειναι τυχαιο...... :Wink:

----------


## Harry14

Ο καπτα μακης την εχει κανει για ελβετια συμφωνα με φημες. 2-3 βαπορια μπορουν να αξιοποιηθουν στην ουσια το Ανθη Μαρινα το Ροδανθη και το Μαρινα με τα 2 τελευταια να θελουν σοβαρες επισκευες-συντηρησεις. Το Ανθη με μια γερη επισκευη ειναι ετοιμοπολεμο και με ικανοποιητικες προοπτικες.

----------


## Ergis

προχθες αν δεν κανω λαθος ξαναβγηκε αποφαση απο ττο ΥΕΝ για αμεση απομακρυνση των πλοιων που βρισκονται στην Ε1 και θα τα πηγαιναν στον νεο μολο της ΔΕΗ.εγινε καμια κινηση τιποτα;;;

----------


## opelmanos

> προχθες αν δεν κανω λαθος ξαναβγηκε αποφαση απο ττο ΥΕΝ για αμεση απομακρυνση των πλοιων που βρισκονται στην Ε1 και θα τα πηγαιναν στον νεο μολο της ΔΕΗ.εγινε καμια κινηση τιποτα;;;


 Μπα εκεί θα τα λιβανίζουν θα τα λιβανίζουν και όσο ήμαστε γεροί πρώτα ο Θεός και του χρόνου όλα εκεί θα είναι !!

----------


## Harry14

Να φυγουν να πανε που;

----------


## hayabusa

γράφτηκε και παραπάνω. καταρχήν στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ για να ελευθερωθούν τόσες θέσεις που πιάνουν στο λιμάνι και μετά στη γραμμή Κερατσίνι-Αλιάγκα ή Κερατσίνι-Ινδία

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο καπτα μακης την εχει κανει για ελβετια συμφωνα με φημες. 2-3 βαπορια μπορουν να αξιοποιηθουν στην ουσια το Ανθη Μαρινα το Ροδανθη και το Μαρινα με τα 2 τελευταια να θελουν σοβαρες επισκευες-συντηρησεις. Το Ανθη με μια γερη επισκευη ειναι ετοιμοπολεμο και με ικανοποιητικες προοπτικες.


 Με μιά γερή επισκευή όλα τα πλοία θα είναι ετοιμοπόλεμα και όχι μόνο.Το θέμα είναι ποιός θα τα αγοράσει και ποιός θα δαπανήσει τόσα λεφτά επάνω τους και ποιό θα είναι το κέρδος με την κίνηση αυτή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Και επισης, απ' τη στιγμή που με τα ίδια χρήματα, που θα χρειαστούν τα πλοία αυτά να ξαναταξιδέψουν, μπορεί ένας πλοιοκτήτης να αγοράσει ένα νεότερης ηλικίας πλοίο έτοιμο προς δρομολόγηση, γιατί να τα αγοράσει; Από καραβολατρικής άποψης, μακάρι τα πλοία αυτά να ξαναταξιδέψουν, αλλά από επιχειρηματικής άποψης η αγορά τους είναι ασύμφορη.

----------


## xidianakis

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο κος Αγουδημος είναι φυγόδικος παρέα με τον κο Λαμπρινο (εκπρόσωπος της εταιρίας)...

----------


## xidianakis

..... Επίσης σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι μέχρι και την Τετάρτη ο κος Αγουδημος ήταν σίγουρα στην Ελλάδα. Για τις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες δεν εχω πληροφορίες..

----------


## despo

Αναρωτιέμαι τι σκοπό είχε εκείνο το ραντεβού με την Υπουργό Οικονομίας. Τι να ζήτησε άραγε να του χαρίσουν κι'αλλα λεφτά για να ξεκινήσουν τα 
καράβια ?. Μετα οπως συνήθως γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, ο άνθρωπος ανενόχλητος μάζεψε ... τα μπογαλάκια του και απήλθε - ποιος νοιάστηκε για τον κόσμο (ειδικά των γραφείων) που και απλήρωτοι έμειναν, χωρις αποζημιώσεις απόλυσης, χωρις δουλειά ?.

----------


## gpap2006

Οι υπουργοί που συναντόνται και συναγελάζονται μαζί του θέλουν κρέμασμα. Ας βγάλουν αυτοί να αποζημιώσουν τον κόσμο που δούλευε στην εταιρία. Να τα βάλλει από την τσέπη της η κυρία Κατσέλη.

----------


## opelmanos

> Οι υπουργοί που συναντόνται και συναγελάζονται μαζί του θέλουν κρέμασμα. Ας βγάλουν αυτοί να αποζημιώσουν τον κόσμο που δούλευε στην εταιρία. Να τα βάλλει από την τσέπη της η κυρία Κατσέλη.


 Έτσι όπως τα λές είναι φίλε μου!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Οι υπουργοί που συναντόνται και συναγελάζονται μαζί του θέλουν κρέμασμα. Ας βγάλουν αυτοί να αποζημιώσουν τον κόσμο που δούλευε στην εταιρία. Να τα βάλλει από την τσέπη της η κυρία Κατσέλη.


 
Έχουν πληρωθεί φίλε 
http://www.mediashipping.gr/?q=node/4747

----------


## despo

Οπως έχω ηδη γράψει παραπάνω, μόνο για τον κόσμο που δούλευε στα γραφεία μίλησα - Ειναι γνωστό οτι πληρώθηκαν οι ναυτικοί.

----------


## Leo

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει, αφού πίσω από την ανωνυμία ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει, να κατηγορεί με έμφαση και να ισποδεδώνει τα πάντα. Ας βάλουμε μια τελεία εδώ και όποιος έχει κότσια να πάει να κάνει τις καταγγελίες του επώνυμα στα αρμόδια όργανα της πολιτείας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει, αφού πίσω από την ανωνυμία ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει, να κατηγορεί με έμφαση και να ισποδεδώνει τα πάντα. Ας βάλουμε μια τελεία εδώ και όποιος έχει κότσια να πάει να κάνει τις καταγγελίες του επώνυμα στα αρμόδια όργανα της πολιτείας.


Ετσι ακριβως καπτεν!Αυτη ειναι και η πιο σωστη αποψη καλη η ανωνυμια αλλα πολλες φορες οδηγει σε ατερμωνες υβρεις

----------


## Thanasis89

Μήπως είναι ώρα να περάσει στο παρελθόν η εταιρεία και το θέμα της εταιρείας στο forum ; Δηλαδή να το μεταφέρουμε στις ιστορικές εταιρείες της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας μιας και πλέον δεν υφίσταται πια, τουλάχιστον με την μορφή που γνωρίζαμε. 
Δεν πιστεύω να προσβάλω κανέναν με αυτό, αλλά νομίζω πως ήρθε το πλήρωμα του χρόνου. 
Αυτό όμως αποτελεί απλά και μόνο μια πρόταση και καθαρά προσωπική άποψη και συγχωρέστε με για το όποιο λάθος κάνω.

----------


## Naias II

Σαφέστατα, ο καθένας πίσω από την ανωνυμία, λέει, ότι θέλει.Το μακρύ και το κοντό του.
Όμως, λίγους μήνες πιο πίσω είχε γίνει γνωστό-όχι από ναυτιλιακά φόρουμς,blog κλπ- αλλά από έγκυρες εφημερίδες και ειδησεογραφικά κανάλια ότι οι υπάλληλοι στα γραφεία της GA δεν έχουν πληρωθεί και μάλιστα κατέθεσαν μήνυση και ακολούθησαν τα *γνωστά*.
Από την άλλη πλευρά για να είμαστε δίκαιοι πρέπει να πούμε ότι δεν έχει γίνει γνωστό μέχρι στιγμής-όπως, έγινε και με τους ναυτικούς-για τη καταβολή των χρωστούμενων στους υπαλλήλους της εταιρείας.
Ο καθένας μυαλό και ηλικία έχει για να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του.

----------


## Fido

Από την άλλη βέβαια, η διαταγή για τη σύλληψη του καπτα-Μάκη έγινε γνωστή το Δεκέμβριο, αλλά τον Φεβρουάριο συναντήθηκε με την Κατσέλη (Παναγία μου φύλαγε :Very Happy: ) Αν ήταν καταζητούμενος, φυγόδικος κλπ κλπ δεν νομίζω ότι θα είχε το θράσσος (και ενδεχομένως ούτε τη δυνατότητα εδώ που τα λεμε)να συναντηθεί με την υπουργο.
¶ρα εφόσον 6 μήνες μετά τη διαταγή σύλληψής του δεν έχουμε και κάποιο νέο (άλλο καπέλο αυτό μονίμως ότι είδηση μας παρουσιάζεται, μένει μισή) μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε πολλά, πχ:
ότι τους πλήρωσε
ότι πήρε προθεσμία να τους πληρώσει, και ενδεχομένως το κάνει τμηματικά,
ότι διετάχθησαν τρόποι "αναγκαστικής πληρωμης" (συγνώμη για το αδόκιμο του όρου) 
ότι δεν έκανε τίποτα
όλα παίζουν και ακόμα κι άλλα που αγνοούμε. 
Απλά εμεις (δυστυχώς) δεν γνωρίζουμε...

----------


## Leo

Το αδόκιμο του όρου είναι αλλού και θα συνιστούσα εδώ να γράφουμε ευπρεπώς και να αποφεύγουμε αστερίσκους  και τα παραλειπόμενα. Μπορούμε να λέμε αυτό που θέλουμε με όμορφο και κόσμιο τρόπο χωρίς ακρότητες. Αν δεν σας αρέσει να διαγάραφονται τα πόστ παρακαλώ να συμπεριφερέστε κόσμια.

----------


## Fido

> Το αδόκιμο του όρου είναι αλλού και θα συνιστούσα εδώ να γράφουμε ευπρεπώς και να αποφεύγουμε αστερίσκους και τα παραλειπόμενα. Μπορούμε να λέμε αυτό που θέλουμε με όμορφο και κόσμιο τρόπο χωρίς ακρότητες. Αν δεν σας αρέσει να διαγάραφονται τα πόστ παρακαλώ να συμπεριφερέστε κόσμια.


Οκ διόρθωσα, κ λυπάμαι για την φράση, κάποια στιγμή ξεφεύγει η άτιμη η γλώσσα και το άτιμο το χέρι...

----------


## Leo

> Οκ διόρθωσα, κ λυπάμαι για την φράση, κάποια στιγμή ξεφεύγει η άτιμη η γλώσσα και το άτιμο το χέρι...


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση αντίδραση αλλά και για τον αξιοπρεπή τρόπο αποκατάστασης, αυτό είναι προς τιμή σου.

----------


## xidianakis

Το κτίριο όπου στεγαζόταν η εταιρία, σε λίγο καιρό δε θα ανήκει στον κο Αγουδημο.
Δε γνωρίζω εάν έχει κατασχεθεί ή εάν έχει βγει προς πώληση.

----------


## opelmanos

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το τραγούδι ταιριάζει γάντι για σε  αυτή την περίσταση να πάνε λίγο κάτω τα φαρμάκια
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzs5NE7LrpQ

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Τελικά με τα κατασχεμένα του δεν ξεκαθαρίζει κάτι?? Έστω για πούλημα, Όλα για scrap θα καταλήξουν??

----------


## Leo

Τα πλοία δεν ανήκουν στον πλοιοκτήτη, τα έχουν κατασχέσει τράπεζες για απαιτήσεις τρίτων. ¶ρα λοιπόν άλλοι αποφασίζουν για το μέλλον του στόλου της εταιρείας. Βέβαια δεν θα παραλείψω να πω ότι μένουμε Ελλάδα και ο νόμος έχει τον τελευταίο λόγο, μετά τις διαπλοκές και τα παρελκόμενα....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    Συμπέρασμα εκ του ασφαλούς, αφού έχουμε διαβάσει στον Ναυτιλιακό τύπο, τουλάχιστον 2 φορές, ότι τα πλοία θα μετακινηθούν θα θα ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ......

----------


## Apostolos

Σημείωση, ότι οι κάβοι στο Δημητρούλα έχουν άλλοι κοπεί και άλλοι ειναι σε μία τρίχα κρατημένοι... Αν πιάσει ένα καιρός θα έχουμε μεγάλες ζημιές και κανα ποστάλι να κάνει βόλτες στον προλιμένα!

----------


## Leo

> Σημείωση, ότι οι κάβοι στο Δημητρούλα έχουν άλλοι κοπεί και άλλοι ειναι σε μία τρίχα κρατημένοι... Αν πιάσει ένα καιρός θα έχουμε μεγάλες ζημιές και κανα ποστάλι να κάνει βόλτες στον προλιμένα!


Απόστολε, να εδώ μια φωτογραφία θα τα έλεγε όλα.... τώρα που το επεσήμανες σύντομα θα το αποθαντήσω.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θέλω να κοπούν οι κάβοι και να αρχίσει να κόβει βόλτες στο Λιμάνι.
Μετά άντε να δω πως θα το σταματήσουν...

----------


## Naias II

> Σημείωση, ότι οι κάβοι στο Δημητρούλα έχουν άλλοι κοπεί και άλλοι ειναι σε μία τρίχα κρατημένοι... Αν πιάσει ένα καιρός θα έχουμε μεγάλες ζημιές και κανα ποστάλι να κάνει βόλτες στον προλιμένα!


Το έχω δει με τα μάτια μου είναι γεγονός!

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Τα πράγματα πάνε δηλαδή από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Έχω όμως μία απορία εφόσον τα έχουν κατασχέσει τράπεζες δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι και υπεύθυνες για τις απαραίτητες ασφάλειες? Π.χ. φθαρμένους κάβους άντληση σεντίνες κ.τ.λ. γενικότερος έλεγχος?? Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν αναλαμβάνουν εξολοκλήρου την ευθύνη εφόσον δεν μπορεί να μπει ο πρώην πλοιοκτήτης???

----------


## Amorgos66

..κατα τα άλλα...,... η ανακοινωση του ΟΛΠ ,περι αναγκαίας και αμεσης
απομακρυνσης των ...ερειπιων που βγήκε στις 22/6/10,....
παρέμεινε ανακοίνωση,όπως άλλωστε τόσες άλλες....8)

----------


## Naias II

¶ντε πρώτα ο Θεός τα Χριστούγεννα να τα ξαναπούμε!
Εκτός κι αν σαλπάρουν μόνα τους.Αν φύγουν βράδυ,το πρωί θα ψάχνουν να τα βρουν!!!

----------


## Leo

> Τα πράγματα πάνε δηλαδή από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Έχω όμως μία απορία εφόσον τα έχουν κατασχέσει τράπεζες δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι και υπεύθυνες για τις απαραίτητες ασφάλειες? Π.χ. φθαρμένους κάβους άντληση σεντίνες κ.τ.λ. γενικότερος έλεγχος?? Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν αναλαμβάνουν εξολοκλήρου την ευθύνη εφόσον δεν μπορεί να μπει ο πρώην πλοιοκτήτης???


Σωστές οι σκέψεις/απορίες σου, παρόλα αυτά όμως η επέμβασεις σε κατασχεμένα πλοία, όπως και οι μετακινήσεις είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολες και ενίοτε ακατόρθωτες, όταν μπλέξουν στα γρανάζια της γραφειοκρατίας. Έτσι όταν κάποια μέρα ξημερώσει και ένα πλοίο το έχει αγκαλιάσει η θάλασσα.... τρέχουμε και δεν φθάνουμε.

----------


## sylver23

Μολις καποιο απο αυτα το αγκαλιάσει η θάλασσα ,θα γίνει ένας διαγωνισμός για ανέλκυση ναυαγίου,θα φύγουν κάποιες μίζες απο δω ,κάποιες απο κει ,θα ακουμε για 2-3 μέρες στα media για την κατάσταση του λιμανιού του Πειραιά,άμα έχει και καμμιά διαρροή καυσίμων κτλ θα μιλήσουμε και λίγο για πιθανή μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος που ευτυχώς την προλάβανε,θα βγούνε και όλοι οι υπεύθυνοι-ανευθυνοι να μας πουνε τις βλακείες τους και μετά θα ξεχαστεί το θέμα και θα παραμείνουν τα υπολοιπα στις ιδιες θέσεις....

----------


## speedrunner

Ο διαγωνισμός για την επιλογή του αναδόχου που θα αναλάβει την απομάκρυνση των πλοίων θα γίνει τελικα στις 20/07, οπότε μέχρι τότε δεν θα γίνει τίποτα!!!!

----------


## Panos80

> Ο διαγωνισμός για την επιλογή του αναδόχου που θα αναλάβει την απομάκρυνση των πλοίων θα γίνει τελικα στις 20/07, οπότε μέχρι τότε δεν θα γίνει τίποτα!!!!


 
Για Ροδανθη, Νταλιανα και Ρομιλντα δε λενε τιποτα!

----------


## Amorgos66

> Ο διαγωνισμός για την επιλογή του αναδόχου που θα αναλάβει την απομάκρυνση των πλοίων θα γίνει τελικα στις 20/07, οπότε μέχρι τότε δεν θα γίνει τίποτα!!!!


...αντε καλό χειμώνα....!!! :Razz:

----------


## mike_rodos

> ...αντε καλό χειμώνα....!!!


Αν προκύψει ένσταση από κάποια εταιρεία, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι αυτό που λες φίλε...!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν γίνει ο διαγωνισμός στις 20/7 και πέντε πέρες για υποβολή ένστάσεων (δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει το πενθήμερο στον ΟΛΠ όπως στο δημόσιο) στις 26/7 αναδικνύεται ο ανάδοχος, δέκα μέρες σύμφωνα με τη σύμβαση για την υπογραφή, πάμε στις 4/8 υπογραφή και μξε την προϋπόθεση ότι έχει βγει η άδεια από το λιμεναρχείο πάμε για ολοκλήρωση της μεταφοράς στις 24/8 σύμφωνα με τις ποθεσμίες.
Όπως είπωθηκε με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν υποβληθούν ενστάσεις οπότε δεν βγάινει ο ανάδοχος μέχρι να εξεταστούν οι ενστάσεις.  Συνήθως όταν αλλάζει η ημερομηνία ενός διαγωνισμού χωρίς κάποιο προφανη λόγο (απεργία, κ.λπ.) είναι ένδειξη ότι δεν γίνεται και σκωτομός για να πάρουν τεύχη δημοπράτησης ενδιαφερόμενοι.

----------


## Leo

Η απάντηση μου..... λιτή κι απέριττη  :Smile: 

3pDSCN0023.jpg

3 πουλάκια κάθονται.... ως προς την διαδικασία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## staaronis3

Τελικά τι έγινε; Έχουμε κανένα νέο; Ή όταν κατέβω για χριστούγεννα, πάσχα κλπ θα είναι πάλι εκεί; Απ την άλλη θα ναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να τα φωτογραφίσω αν δεν έχουν φύγει όταν επιστρέψω, όμως μπορεί πλέων να μην αξίζει.

----------


## kostas-93

> Η απάντηση μου..... λιτή κι απέριττη 
> 
> 3pDSCN0023.jpg
> 
> 3 πουλάκια κάθονται.... ως προς την διαδικασία


η πιο ωραια απαντηση με την αναλογη φωτο.
νασε καλα γελασα με την καρδια μου..

----------


## trelaras

Οι 4 καμπαλερος στο γνωστο τους μερος απο την επισκεψη μου τον Πειραια στα τελη Ιουλιου

----------


## Apostolos

> Απόστολε, να εδώ μια φωτογραφία θα τα έλεγε όλα.... τώρα που το επεσήμανες σύντομα θα το αποθαντήσω.



Για του λόγου το αληθές...

DIMITROULA.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

¶ντε άλλοι 2 κάβοι έμειναν και σαλπάραμε....  :Very Happy:  Για πληροφορίες και κρατήσεις θέσεων επικοινωνήστε με το πλησιέστερο τουριστικό γραφείο!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θα αρχίσει να κόβει βόλτες και μετά άντε να δω που και πως θα το σταματήσουν... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## basilis.m

> Για του λόγου το αληθές...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102137


αυτο ειναι ακρως εξοργιστικο και ντροπιαστηκο ταυτοχρονα για το μεγαλυτερο λιμανι της χωρας αντε να αρχισει να κανει βολτες μεσα στο λιμανι να δω ποιος θα το σταματησει

----------


## Harry14

Ουτε ο θεος ο ιδιος δεν μπορει να τα κουνησει απο τον Πειραια!
Περα απο την πλακα τωρα δεν υπαρχει αμεσος λογος ανησυχιας τα πλοια εχουν αγκυρες ριγμενες που οταν και αν φυγουν θα κοπουν θαρρω γιατι μετα απο τοσο καιρο σιγα μην σηκωθουν. Επισης σε μερικα πλοια υπαρχει βατσιμανης για τετοιους λογους.

----------


## Apostolos

Φιλοι μου κανονικα θα πρεπει να παρακαλάμε να γίνει αυτό γιατι στην Ελλάδα αν δεν συμβει το ατύχημα λύσεις δέν θα υπάρξουν. Αν φύγει το Μαρίνα με την (ήδη) ξεσυρμένη άγκυρα και πέσει πάνω στο Brilliance of the Seas, θέλω να δώ τι θα γίνει απο την κατακραυγή τών ΜΜΕ. Βλέπουμε ότι η πολιτική υγεσία του ΟΛΠ ξεπληρώνει παλιές επιταγές, είτε με το να μην διώχνουν τα πλοία απο το λιμάνι, ειτε μην επιτρέποντας στα Ρο/Ρο να φορτοεκφορτώνουν στον Πειραια (αλλο θέμα αυτο). Γενικά η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει απο το απαράδεκτο και πηγαίνει πλέον στο εγκληματικό. Σε άλλο Ευρωπαϊκό λιμάνι θα είχαν είδη παει τα πλοία στην ντάνα και τρέχα εσυ να τα πάρεις όοοποτε βγουν οι πληστηριασμοι...
Τώρα αν έχουν βατσιμάνιδες ειναι άλλη ιστορια... Ανθρωποι σε τσαντίρια στον καταπέλτη χωρίς τις ελάχιστες υγειονομικές παροχές, χωρίς ρευμα και νερό. αν γίνει το παραμικρό το μόνο που θα κάνουν ειναι να πάρουν τηλ για να σπευσουν οι αρχες, κάτι που με την κίνηση στον Πειραια θα έχουν προλάβει άλλοι τόσοι να το κάνουν... 
Κύριοι αναλάβετε τις ευθύνες σας γιατι μετα οι επιπτώσεις θα είναι χειρότερες!

----------


## xidianakis

εσυ καλα τα λες, σε ακουει ομως κανεις? εφοσον τα περισσοτερα πλοια δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ξανα-δουλεψουν ειναι κριμα να χαλανε την ολη εικονα (τουρισμος, λιμανι), αλλα και να υπαρχει αμεσα κινδυνος απο 3 πλοια.

----------


## lavriotis

ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η απάντηση μου..... λιτή κι απέριττη 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98258
> 
> 3 πουλάκια κάθονται.... ως προς την διαδικασία


Αγαπητέ LEO

Τώρα το είδα και είναι ΑΠΑΙΚΤΟ.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Χαχαχα! Απίστευτο κι όμως αληθινό!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3xDw...eature=related

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο εχει κυκλοφορησει πριν δυο χρονια περιπου.Βεβαια οι <δημοσιογραφοι> που εκαναν την φαρσα δεν σκεφτηκαν οτι αν η γραμματεας εκανε καμια πατατα θα εχανε την δουλεια της.

----------


## Chosen_12

Παιδιά έχουμε κανένα νέο σχετικά με την απομάκρυνση των καραβιών απο το λιμάνι ? Έχει πάει 15 Σεπτέμβρη και ακόμα εκεί είναι και όπως τη βλέπω τη δουλειά, εκεί θα ξεχειμωνιάσουν..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Πιο εύκολο είναι να απομακρυνθεί το λιμάνι, παρά τα σαραβαλάκια.....

----------


## costaser

Κάτι όμως πρέπει να γίνει. Δέν γίνεται εν έτει 2010 να υπάρχουν παροπλισμένα πλοία στο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας. Δυστηχώς αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο στο ελληνικό κράτος. Χαλάει και η εικόνα αυτών των πλοίων που έχουν προσφέρει τόσα πολλά στην Ελληνική ακτοπλοοία και η εικόνα του λιμανιού επίσης.

----------


## Ergis

> Πιο εύκολο είναι να απομακρυνθεί το λιμάνι, παρά τα σαραβαλάκια.....


ΚΑΛΟ.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mike_rodos

> _•    ¶μεση απομάκρυνση όλων των κατασχεμένων και αργούντων πλοίων._




*6+ μήνες μετά... Α ρε Ελλαδάρα αθάνατη...*

----------


## Chosen_12

Παιδιά δεν κανονίζουμε να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί του forum εδώ να πάμε να τα βγάλουμε απο μόνοι μας ??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Παιδιά έχουμε κανένα νέο σχετικά με την απομάκρυνση των καραβιών απο το λιμάνι ? Έχει πάει 15 Σεπτέμβρη και ακόμα εκεί είναι και όπως τη βλέπω τη δουλειά, εκεί θα ξεχειμωνιάσουν.....


Βλεπω φιλε chosen 12 εχεις μπει δυναμικα για την ανατροπη του του ακτοπλοικου χαρτη.

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Ενδιαφέρον για αγορά στα κατασχεμένα δεν υπάρχει άραγε από κανένα? Η μήπως η αξία της κατάσχεσης υπερβαίνει την αξία του κάθε πλοίου???

----------


## xidianakis

> Ενδιαφέρον για αγορά στα κατασχεμένα δεν υπάρχει άραγε από κανένα? Η μήπως η αξία της κατάσχεσης υπερβαίνει την αξία του κάθε πλοίου???


ενδιαφερον υπαρχει για 2 πλοια. τα υπολοιπα μαλλον σκραπατζιδες θα τα φανε....

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Φαντάζομαι πως η ΝΕλ ενδιαφέρεται... Όπως έχει δείξει το τελευταίο διάστημα προτιμάει τα "ταχύπλοα" που είναι παροπλισμένα από χρόνο και πάνω...
 :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Grotta

δεν τα παίρνει και το ΠΝ για στόχους επιφανείας, έχουνε βολές αυτή την εβδομάδα, μια χαρά θα είναι .

----------


## xidianakis

> Φαντάζομαι πως η ΝΕλ ενδιαφέρεται... Όπως έχει δείξει το τελευταίο διάστημα προτιμάει τα "ταχύπλοα" που είναι παροπλισμένα από χρόνο και πάνω...


μπαα.... εκαστο το θελει διαφορετικος.

----------


## xidianakis

nomizw oti to site tis etairias allakse?
http://www.gaferries.com/index3.html

----------


## ffyiannis

> nomizw oti to site tis etairias allakse?
> http://www.gaferries.com/index3.html


χμμμμ εδώ δέν έχει πλοία το site λειτουργεί ακόμα??????

----------


## hayabusa

εμένα μου άρεσε αυτό




> fast modern and safe     vessels




:P

----------


## ffyiannis

κρίμα μεγάλο πάντως.μπορεί να ταλαιπώρησε κατά καιρούς πολύ κόσμο,και εγώ ανάμεσα τους,αλλά δεν παύει να ήταν μια εταρεία που ένωνε τα νησία με την ηπειρωτική ελλάδα για πολλά χρόνια και με όλες τις συνθήκες.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πιο εύκολο είναι να απομακρυνθεί το λιμάνι, παρά τα σαραβαλάκια.....


 
Κι έλεγα τι μου θυμίζει τι μου θυμίζει ( σε παραλλαγή ) και τελικά το βρήκα.
Ήταν η περίφημη ατάκα του Ιταλού ηθοποιού Φράνκι < Τσίτσιο το λιμάνι φεύγει >

----------


## ffyiannis

και μερικές φωτό για την κατάσταση των πλοίων.φαντάζομαι οτι τα πράγματα θα είναι χειρότερα τώρα καθώς αυτές τις τράβηξα τον αύγουστο :Sad:

----------


## ffyiannis



----------


## Naias II

> Κι έλεγα τι μου θυμίζει τι μου θυμίζει ( σε παραλλαγή ) και τελικά το βρήκα.
> Ήταν η περίφημη ατάκα του Ιταλού ηθοποιού Φράνκι < Τσίτσιο το λιμάνι φεύγει >


Απίστευτο... :Razz:

----------


## hspanop



----------


## hspanop

08/11/2010
Ανοιχτό διεθνή πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό με σφραγισμένες  προσφορές για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση εκτός του λιμανιού του  Πειραιά των πλοίων «Δημητρούλα», «Ανθή-Μαρίνα», «Ρομίλντα», «Μιλένα»,  «Μαρίνα», «Ροδάνθη» και «Νταλιάνα» της G.A Ferries, αποφάσισε το  Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κατά τη σημερινή συνεδρίαση του.

«Το πρόβλημα των ανενεργών εγκαταλελειμμένων από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους  πλοίων στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι πρωτίστως θέμα προστασίας του  περιβάλλοντος και δευτερευόντως οικονομικό» δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος και  διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΟΛΠ Α.Ε, Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης:  

«Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε., ξεκινάει σήμερα την εκποίηση πλοίων, τα οποία έχουν  εγκαταλειφθεί στον Κεντρικό Λιμένα και δημιουργούν προβλήματα στην  εύρυθμη λειτουργία της ακτοπλοΐας. Αμέσως μετά θα προχωρήσει στην  εκποίηση των δεκάδων πλοίων τα οποία βρίσκονται στον εμπορικό λιμένα και  τους χώρους ναυπηγοεπισκευής. Το Λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα είναι τόσο στους  χερσαίους χώρους, όσο και στο θαλάσσιο μέτωπο του το πιο καθαρό λιμάνι  της Μεσογείου, ένα πραγματικό ecoport».

Προηγήθηκε απόφαση της Γνωμοδοτικής Επιτροπής του Ν. 2881/2001, η οποία  έκρινε ότι «τα πλοία αυτά είναι επικίνδυνα και επιβλαβή και άρνηση των  εταιριών στις οποίες ανήκουν, να τα απομακρύνουν οικειοθελώς». Μετά την  εκτίμηση της παρούσας αξίας των πλοίων από ανεξάρτητους εκτιμητές, το  Συμβούλιο Διεύθυνσης και το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε.  προχώρησαν στην απόφαση εκποίησης.

Oι διακηρύξεις θα εκδοθούν εντός της εβδομάδας και η ημερομηνίες του  διαγωνισμού θα είναι 22 ημέρες μετά την δημοσίευση της Απόφασης  Διακήρυξης.

Πίνακας των πλοίων και τιμών εκκίνησης.

1 Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ                                                    1.277.000
2. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝA                                                   2.128.000
3. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ                                                          979.000
4. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΜΙΛΕΝA                                                              957.000
5. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΜΑΡΙΝA                                                           1.309.000
6. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ                                                         1.383.000
7. Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ                                                           957.500

Απο : http://www.protothema.gr/economy/article/?aid=89611

----------


## KNIK

Δηλαδή ο ΟΛΠ πουλάει τα πλοία του Αγούδημου; Όπα ρε  :Cool:

----------


## sylver23

Η συζήτηση για όλα τα παραπάνω έχει ανοίξει στα Δελτία Πειραιά.
Θα παρακαλούσα να συνεχίσουμε εκεί ωστε να μην λέγονται δύο φορές τα ίδια πράγματα.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 08/11/2010
> Ανοιχτό διεθνή πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό με σφραγισμένες προσφορές για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση εκτός του λιμανιού του Πειραιά των πλοίων «Δημητρούλα», «Ανθή-Μαρίνα», «Ρομίλντα», «Μιλένα», «Μαρίνα», «Ροδάνθη» και «Νταλιάνα» της G.A Ferries, αποφάσισε το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κατά τη σημερινή συνεδρίαση του.
> 
> «Το πρόβλημα των ανενεργών εγκαταλελειμμένων από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους πλοίων στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι πρωτίστως θέμα προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος και δευτερευόντως οικονομικό» δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΟΛΠ Α.Ε, Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης: 
> 
> «Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε., ξεκινάει σήμερα την εκποίηση πλοίων, τα οποία έχουν εγκαταλειφθεί στον Κεντρικό Λιμένα και δημιουργούν προβλήματα στην εύρυθμη λειτουργία της ακτοπλοΐας. Αμέσως μετά θα προχωρήσει στην εκποίηση των δεκάδων πλοίων τα οποία βρίσκονται στον εμπορικό λιμένα και τους χώρους ναυπηγοεπισκευής. Το Λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα είναι τόσο στους χερσαίους χώρους, όσο και στο θαλάσσιο μέτωπο του το πιο καθαρό λιμάνι της Μεσογείου, ένα πραγματικό ecoport».
> 
> Προηγήθηκε απόφαση της Γνωμοδοτικής Επιτροπής του Ν. 2881/2001, η οποία έκρινε ότι «τα πλοία αυτά είναι επικίνδυνα και επιβλαβή και άρνηση των εταιριών στις οποίες ανήκουν, να τα απομακρύνουν οικειοθελώς». Μετά την εκτίμηση της παρούσας αξίας των πλοίων από ανεξάρτητους εκτιμητές, το Συμβούλιο Διεύθυνσης και το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. προχώρησαν στην απόφαση εκποίησης.
> 
> ...


ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΥΠΝΙΟΣ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ 500ΑΡΙΚΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ.ΤΟ JETFERRY 1 EINAI KATAΣΧΕΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ NATIXIS.EKTOΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ,ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΜΑΡΙΝΑ-ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΕΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ...ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗ ΛΕΣ ΠΟΤΕ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δηλαδή ο ΟΛΠ πουλάει τα πλοία του Αγούδημου; Όπα ρε


 
Ο Ο.Λ.Π. , διάφορες Τράπεζες , εταιρείες πετρελαιοειδών κλπ έχουν προβεί σε κατασχέσεις των πλοίων του για διάφορους λόγους (σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα του τύπου).

¶ρα ο Ο.Λ.Π. και οι λοιποί έχουν το δικαίωμα εκποίησης των πλοίων αυτών νομίζω ??

----------


## Harry14

> 08/11/2010
> Ανοιχτό διεθνή πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό με σφραγισμένες  προσφορές για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση εκτός του λιμανιού του  Πειραιά των πλοίων «Δημητρούλα», «Ανθή-Μαρίνα», «Ρομίλντα», «Μιλένα»,  «Μαρίνα», «Ροδάνθη» και «Νταλιάνα» της G.A Ferries, αποφάσισε το  Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. κατά τη σημερινή συνεδρίαση του.
> 
> «Το πρόβλημα των ανενεργών εγκαταλελειμμένων από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους  πλοίων στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι πρωτίστως θέμα προστασίας του  περιβάλλοντος και δευτερευόντως οικονομικό» δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος και  διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΟΛΠ Α.Ε, Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης:  
> 
> «Ο Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε., ξεκινάει σήμερα την εκποίηση πλοίων, τα οποία έχουν  εγκαταλειφθεί στον Κεντρικό Λιμένα και δημιουργούν προβλήματα στην  εύρυθμη λειτουργία της ακτοπλοΐας. Αμέσως μετά θα προχωρήσει στην  εκποίηση των δεκάδων πλοίων τα οποία βρίσκονται στον εμπορικό λιμένα και  τους χώρους ναυπηγοεπισκευής. Το Λιμάνι του Πειραιά θα είναι τόσο στους  χερσαίους χώρους, όσο και στο θαλάσσιο μέτωπο του το πιο καθαρό λιμάνι  της Μεσογείου, ένα πραγματικό ecoport».
> 
> Προηγήθηκε απόφαση της Γνωμοδοτικής Επιτροπής του Ν. 2881/2001, η οποία  έκρινε ότι «τα πλοία αυτά είναι επικίνδυνα και επιβλαβή και άρνηση των  εταιριών στις οποίες ανήκουν, να τα απομακρύνουν οικειοθελώς». Μετά την  εκτίμηση της παρούσας αξίας των πλοίων από ανεξάρτητους εκτιμητές, το  Συμβούλιο Διεύθυνσης και το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε.  προχώρησαν στην απόφαση εκποίησης.
> 
> ...



Εχω μια ενσταση ως προς την τιμη του Δημητρουλα. Το βαπορι δεν  πληρει τον eurosolas περι ακαυστων υλικων και για να δρομολογηθει θελει ολικη μετασκευη στους εσωτερικους  χωρους και αντικατασταση των παλιων υλικων με ακαυστα. Το κοστος φανταζομαι θα ειναι τεραστιο σε σχεση με την αξια του πλοιου.
Επισης απο οτι θυμαμαι το βαπορι ηταν πρωταθλητης στις μηχανικες βλαβες και αν υπολογισουμε και τα χρονια ακινησιας τοτε μιλαμε και για ακομα ενα σοβαροτατο προβλημα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πρωταθλητης ζημιων χωραει πολυ συζητηση.Το οτι καποια αρπαχτικα δημοσιογραφοι πηραν την τριχα και την εκανα τριχια πρεπει να μας απασχολησει.Το HIGHSPEED 1 το 1997 το ξεχναμε?Το σουπερναιας το 1996 που κρεμοταν η αρση της ,τοτε, αδειας σκοπιμοτητος το ξεχναμε?Το σουπερκατ χαρουλα του κουτιου το 1996 το ξεχναμε?Τα πλοια καραβοφαναρα αιολος κεντερης τα ξεχναμε?
Σημερα περασε στα ψιλα το διπλο φωκο στο χαισπηντ, και το ξεκοιλιασμα του σουπερφερυ στην τηνο.Αρα δεν υπαρχει αντικειμενικοτητα στο πως παρουσιαζονται τα πραγματα απο την συμπαθη ταξη των τηλεκατευθυνομενων δημοσιογραφων

----------


## despo

Φυσικά και δεν υπήρχε ποτέ αντικειμενική ενημέρωση απο τα ΜΜΕ για τις βλάβες/προβλήματα πλοίων. Το έχω ηδη ξαναπεί και το ξαναλέω οτι με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα σε πλοίο του Αγούδημου, έτρεχαν ολοι να δώσουν τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή δημοσιότητα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φυσικά και δεν υπήρχε ποτέ αντικειμενική ενημέρωση απο τα ΜΜΕ για τις βλάβες/προβλήματα πλοίων. Το έχω ηδη ξαναπεί και το ξαναλέω οτι με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα σε πλοίο του Αγούδημου, έτρεχαν ολοι να δώσουν τη μεγαλύτερη δυνατή δημοσιότητα.


Αυτο ακριβως ειναι

----------


## KNIK

Ας πληρώσει πρώτα το δημόσιο αυτά που χρωστάει στον Αγούδημο από τις άγονες και μετά βλέπουμε αν μπορεί να κάνει κατάσχεση.

----------


## Στέφανος

> Ας πληρώσει πρώτα το δημόσιο αυτά που χρωστάει στον Αγούδημο από τις άγονες και μετά βλέπουμε αν μπορεί να κάνει κατάσχεση.


γιατί, θα ξεφύγουν αυτά τα ποσά από τους δανειστές του Αγούδημου?

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ ΚΝΙΚ

Εγώ ούτε  γνώστης των πραγμάτων είμαι , ούτε τον κ. Αγούδημο ξέρω , απ αυτά που διαβάζω κρίνω.

Εσύ που φαίνεται να γνωρίζεις κάτι παραπάνω μπορείς να μας πληροφορήσεις πόσα χρωστά το Δημόσιο στον Αγούδημο και πόσα ο Αγούδημος σε όλους τους άλλους (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και όλων των απλήρωτων υπαλλήλων και λιμενεργατών).

Απλά μαθηματικά είναι τόσα του χρωστάνε , τόσα χρωστάει και βγαίνει το συν ή πλην.

----------


## KNIK

δεν ξέρω τι χρωστάει ο καθένας, πάντως είνα απορίας άξιο πως κατασχέσαν τα πλοία λόγω χρεών ενώ του χρωστάνε κι αυτοί

----------


## τοξοτης

> δεν ξέρω τι χρωστάει ο καθένας, πάντως είνα απορίας άξιο πως κατασχέσαν τα πλοία λόγω χρεών ενώ του χρωστάνε κι αυτοί


 
Είπαμε φίλε μου  απλά μαθηματικά , αν σου χρωστάνε 100 και εσύ χρωστάς 1.000 σου κάνουν κατάσχεση και εκποιούν μέχρι να πιάσουν το ποσό.

----------


## Rocinante

Βλεπω αυτα τα νουμερα και σκεφτηκα καποια πραγματα που μπορει να ειναι εντελως λαθος και θα ηθελα καποιος που ξερει κατι παραπανω να με βοηθησει ή να σχολιασει.
Τα νουμερα ειναι τοσο ακριβη που... δεν μπορει να ειναι σωστα.
Μοιαζουν σαν ο τιμες να ηταν σε αλλο νομισμα και να μετατραπηκαν σε Ευρω χωρις να γινει στρογγυλοποιηση.
Και κατι ακομα. Αν συγκρινουμε τις τιμες μοιαζει σαν να μην παιζει ρολο αν τα πλοια ειναι παλια αν υπαρχει Solas αν πριν την ακινησια ειχαν βλαβη σε τι κατασταση βρισκονται αλλα δεν ξερω αν το λεω σωστα, το tonaz
Δεν ξερω καθολου αν υπαρχει αναλογια δηλαδη αν για παραδειγμα το Ανθη Μαρινα ειναι διπλασιο απο το Νταλιανα γιαυτο ρωταω.
Το σκεφτηκα οταν ειδα τις τιμες του Δημητρουλα και του Ροδανθη που το ενα σερνοταν και δεν ειχε Solas και το αλλο ηταν αξιοπρεπεστατο σχεδον ανακαινισμενο να εχουν την ιδια τιμη σχεδον.
Αναλογα πλοια που πηγαν για σκραπ αυτη την εποχη σε ποιες τιμες δωθηκαν;
Ξαναλεω οτι η σκεψη μου μπορει να ειναι εντελως λαθος. 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## noulos

Εγώ αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι για να είναι τόσο ακριβή τα ποσά, κάποια βάση θα έχουν.
Επίσης η τιμή πώλησης ενός πλοίου για σκραπ εξαρτάτε από την τρέχουσα τιμή του σιδήρου και δεν έχει απολύτως καμία σημασία η κατάσταση του πλοίου πέραν των λαμαρινών.

----------


## sunbird

Γνωρίζει κάποιο μέλος τού forum να μας πεί πότε υδρύθηκε η GA FERRIES ,και πότε ξεκίνησε η δραστηριότητα της στά νησιά μας.
Υ.Γ Μήπως το θέμα πρέπει να πάει στό ''ιστορικές εταιρείες'' πλέον!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Έγινε και αυτό

Εντελώς τυχαία διάβασα το παρακάτω (λίγο παλιό) δημοσίευμα :

*GA Ferries* 
*Διαφωνία ΟΛΠ και ΝΑΤ για την απομάκρυνση και εκποίηση του στόλου*



Πέμπτη 11 Νοεμβρίου 2010 [ 20:29 ]  




Το ΔΣ του ΟΛΠ αποφάσισε να προχωρήσει σε διεθνή διαγωνισμό για την απομάκρυνση πλοίων της GA Ferries από το λιμάνι
 

Οι οφειλές προς τα μέλη των πληρωμάτων των πλοίων της GA Ferries που πρόκειται να απομακρυνθούν και να εκποιηθούν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά «_έχουν εξοφληθεί με πρόσφατη νομοθετική ρύθμιση_» απαντά ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ΟΛΠ *Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης* σε επιστολή του Ναυτικού Απομαχικού Ταμείου (ΝΑΤ), που ζητά την εξασφάλιση των χρημάτων του ταμείου από την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία.


Το ΔΣ του ΟΛΠ έχει αποφασίσει να προχωρήσει σε ανοικτό διεθνή πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό με σφραγισμένες προσφορές για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση των πλοίων από το λιμάνι. Ο πρόεδρος του ΟΛΠ τόνισε πως η ικανοποίηση των λοιπών πιστωτών και του ΝΑΤ θα προέλθει από το αναμενόμενο τίμημα της εκποίησης, το οποίο «_φυσικά ο ΟΛΠ ΑΕ θα καταθέσει άμεσα στο Ταμείο Παρακαταθηκών και Δανείων και όχι στο δικό του Ταμείο_». Προσθέτει ότι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία οφείλει όχι μόνο στο ΝΑΤ αλλά και σε τρίτους, ανάμεσα στους οποίους και ο ΟΛΠ.


Το ΝΑΤ έχει προβεί ήδη από τις αρχές του 2009 σε όλα τα προβλεπόμενα από την κείμενη νομοθεσία αναγκαστικά μέτρα για τη διασφάλιση των οφειλών της άνω κοινοπραξίας ποσού 27,9 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ αναφέρει ότι παρακολουθεί από κοντά τη διαδικασία.


Στην επιστολή του ο ΟΛΠ αναφέρει επίσης ότι «_τα πιο πάνω πλοία συνεχίζουν να παραμένουν εντός του λιμανιού του Πειραιά χωρίς συντήρηση και πλήρωμα και είναι θέμα πρωτίστως προστασίας του περιβάλλοντος και δευτερευόντως οικονομικό_».

http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...&dt=11/11/2010

----------


## τοξοτης

> Γνωρίζει κάποιο μέλος τού forum να μας πεί πότε υδρύθηκε η GA FERRIES ,και πότε ξεκίνησε η δραστηριότητα της στά νησιά μας.
> Υ.Γ Μήπως το θέμα πρέπει να πάει στό ''ιστορικές εταιρείες'' πλέον!!


 
Αγαπητέ  , Το παρακάτω δημοσίευμα που βρήκα ίσως δίνει απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Δευτέρα 28.09.09 Ποιός είναι ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος; Πως έφθασε στη πτώχευση; 

 
*TO BHMA* 
* Χωρίς καράβια ο Γεράσιμος Αγούδημος..*

Στις αρχές του 1988 κανείς δεν γνωρίζει τον *Γεράσιμο Αγούδημο* στην ακτοπλοΐα της εποχής εκείνης. Ο κλάδος ελέγχεται σταθερά από τα παραδοσιακά σπίτια των Βεντουραίων, των Αγαπητών και των Κρητικών που με τις εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης ΑΝΕΚ και Μινωικές Γραμμές προετοιμάζουν το έδαφος για τις μεγάλες αλλαγές που ακολούθησαν. 

Κανείς δεν ξέρει αν ο κ. Αγούδημος ήθελε να μπει στην ακτοπλοΐα ή αν τον έπεισαν ότι μπαίνοντας θα αλλάξει τον χάρτη και κυρίως θα κάνει περίπατο, διότι και τα δύο συνέβησαν στα χρόνια που ακολούθησαν. Και τον χάρτη της ακτοπλοΐας άλλαξε και για πολλά χρόνια έκανε περίπατο. 

Από τότε πέρασαν 21 χρόνια και σήμερα και τα οκτώ πλοία της GΑ Ferries βρίσκονται υπό κατάσχεση, ενώ ο κ. Αγούδημος δίνει μάχη να κρατήσει έστω και ένα πλοίο, το νεότερο, ηλικίας 19 ετών, «ΑνθήΜαρίνα», και το μόνο που κατάφερε ήταν να μεταφέρει τη διαδικασία της κατάσχεσής του τον Νοέμβριο. 

▅ *Αρχισαν* *τα προβλήματα* 
Το «Δημητρούλα», πλοίο της G.Α. Ferries 

Τα σοβαρά προβλήματα για τον κ. Αγούδημο ξεκίνησαν πριν από ένα έτος περίπου. Το καλοκαίρι του 2008 ο καπετάν Μάκης είχε αρχίσει να δημοσιοποιεί τα προβλήματα αυτά, αλλά με τον δικό του τρόπο. 

Επέρριπτε ευθύνες στο υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας για τις χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες απόδοσης των αποζημιώσεων της άγονης γραμμής στην οποία τα πρόσφατα χρόνια είχε αναδειχθεί σε αδιαμφισβήτητο ρυθμιστή και τόνιζε ότι ήταν έτοιμος να τα πουλήσει όλα και να φύγει από την ακτοπλοΐα. Δυστυχώς δεν το έκανε. 

Ο καπετάν Μάκης Αγούδημος υπήρξε ένα από τα αγαπημένα παιδιά του προέδρου του ΠαΣοΚ Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου. Λέγεται ότι ο άνθρωπος που τους έφερε σε επαφή και που είχε την ιδέα της δημιουργίας μιας ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας για τον λαό ήταν ο τότε υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και προνομιακός συνομιλητής του ιδρυτή του ΠαΣοΚ κ. *Γ. Κατσιφάρας* . 

Ακόμη και αν η ιδέα αυτή δεν ήταν του κ. Κατσιφάρα, σίγουρα έκανε, με άνωθεν εντολή, ό,τι μπορούσε για να διευκολύνει την έλευση της GΑ Ferries στην ακτοπλοΐα και η μόνη «άνωθεν εντολή» που μετρούσε για τον τότε υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ήταν αυτή που προερχόταν από το στόμα του προέδρου Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου. 

Τα πρώτα σοβαρά κεφάλαια για την ανάπτυξη της εταιρείας προήλθαν την περίοδο εκείνη από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό. Με τα τότε δεδομένα της εποχής, στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΄90, η GΑ Ferries φέρεται να έχει λάβει από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό ποσά τα οποία έφταναν τα 900 εκατομμύρια δραχμές και «θαλασσοδάνεια» από κρατικές τράπεζες με άνωθεν εντολή. Τότε είχαν φουντώσει οι φήμες πως ο κ. Αγούδημος δεν ήταν μόνος σε αυτό το εγχείρημα, αλλά είχε και «συνεταίρους» μέσα στο ΠαΣοΚ και γύρω από το στενό περιβάλλον του προέδρου. 

▅ *Η δημόσια* *εικόνα* 
Βεβαίως τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν ήταν δυνατόν να είχε αποδειχθεί τότε και το σημαντικότερο ήταν πως τα χρήματα αυτά επενδύθηκαν στην αγορά πλοίων. Οι φήμες όμως είχαν κυριολεκτικά απογειώσει τη δημόσια εικόνα του καπετάν Μάκη, ενός έξυπνου ανθρώπου ο οποίος ουδέποτε επιβεβαίωσε κάτι από όλα αυτά, αλλά φυσικά ποτέ του δεν τα διέψευσε. 

Ο μύθος όμως που δημιουργήθηκε γύρω από το όνομά του δεν οφείλεται μόνο σε όλη αυτή την παραφιλολογία που είχε αναπτυχθεί γύρω από τα υποθετικά πραγματικά αφεντικά της GΑ Ferries. Καλλιεργήθηκε και τα επόμενα χρόνια από τη συμπεριφορά του, τόσο τη δημόσια όσο και την ιδιωτική. Εκτός όμως από την προσωπική του μυθολογία, εξίσου μυθικές δια στάσεις έλαβαν και τα πλοία του στη συνείδηση των νησιωτών και αυτό γιατί για τρεις δεκαετίες έδωσαν ζωή σε νησιωτικές περιοχές της χώρας που ήταν κυριολεκτικά αφημένες στο έλεος του Θεού. Οπως μαρτυρούν πολλοί νησιώτες, αλλά και λάτρεις της ακτοπλοΐας, πάντα ένα πλοίο του Αγούδημου θα πέρναγε μέσα στη νύχτα από το νησί για να φορτώσει τους «ξεχασμένους». 

Οσο και αν ακούγεται ως παραδοξολογία, ο καπετάν Μάκης όλα αυτά τα χρόνια προσέφερε ένα τεράστιο και ανεκτίμητο κοινωνικό έργο και αν κάτι δεν του άξιζε ήταν το τέλος που του επεφύλαξαν εχθροί και φίλοι. Ανεξάρτητα από τη δημόσια εικόνα του η ουσία ήταν και παραμένει πως τα πλοία του πάντα βρίσκονταν στη πρώτη γραμμή της άγονης προσφέροντας τις υπηρεσίες τους αποτελώντας κυριολεκτικά γέφυρες ζωής για πολλά ξεχασμένα νησιά του Αιγαίου Πελάγους. 

Αν θέλει κάποιος να τοποθετήσει χρονικά τη στιγμή κατά την οποία αμφισβητήθηκε ευθέως η πρωτοκαθεδρία του στην ακτοπλοΐα, αυτό συνέβη επί της περιόδου Σημίτη. Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ήταν ο κ. Σταύρος Σουμάκης ο οποίος ανέλαβε το έργο να κόψει όλους τους παλιούς δεσμούς του «παλαιού» ΠαΣοΚ με τον κλάδο της ακτοπλοΐας για να δημιουργήσει νέους. 

Ο καπετάν Μάκης αντέδρασε δυναμικά. Προς στιγμήν φάνηκε έτοιμος να μπει και αυτός στην ουρά όλων εκείνων που υπέβαλαν τα σέβη τους την εποχή εκείνη στον τότε κυρίαρχο της ακτοπλοΐας, τον Παντελή Σφηνιά. Μετά το μετάνιωσε και έκανε στροφή 180 μοιρών απορρίπτοντας το ενδεχόμενο να ενταχθεί στο «μετρό του Αιγαίου». 

▅ *Μετά το ναυάγιο* *του «Σαμίνα»* 
Το «Μαρίνα», πλοίο της GΑ Ferries, δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 

Οι εξελίξεις που ακολούθησαν με το τραγικό ναυάγιο του «Εξπρές Σαμίνα» και τον εξίσου τραγικό τρόπο με τον οποίο «αποχώρησε» ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς προκάλεσαν την αμφισβήτηση του οράματος του τελευταίου, με συνέπεια να επιστρέψει ο κλάδος στις παλιές δοκιμασμένες συνταγές. 

Ετσι προς στιγμήν η GΑ Ferries και το αφεντικό τους ένιωσαν να επανέρχονται στο προσκήνιο των εξελίξεων και αυτό γιατί μπορούσαν ακόμη να προσφέρουν μια αξιόπιστη λύση στις ακτοπλοϊκές ανάγκες της χώρας. Η συνεχής επέκταση όμως των άλλων παικτών της ακτοπλοΐας στις κύριες γραμμές της χώρας είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα ένα νέο μοίρασμα της πίτας του μεταφορικού έργου. Ο κ. Αγούδημος προτίμησε να μη συμμετέχει σε αυτό το μοίρασμα και αποφάσισε να ακολουθήσει πιο σίγουρα μονοπάτια. Ετσι η GΑ Ferries εξειδικεύτηκε στην άγονη γραμμή. 

Στα επόμενα χρόνια ο καπετάν Μάκης πλείστες φορές χαρακτηρίστηκε ο πρωταθλητής της άγονης γραμμής, αφού κατάφερνε να λαμβάνει το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο των κρατικών επιδοτήσεων που δίνονταν για την κάλυψη των μεταφορικών αναγκών των μικρών και ξεχασμένων νησιών της χώρας. Αυτή η κατάσταση συνεχίστηκε για κάποια χρόνια όταν κάποια στιγμή η κρατική κάνουλα έκλεισε, όχι όμως εντελώς. 

Η GΑ Ferries συνέχιζε να λαμβάνει μέρος στους διαγωνισμούς και συνέχιζε να διεκδικεί μεγάλα μερίδια από τον κρατικό κορβανά που αφορούσαν την κάλυψη των άγονων γραμμών. Στα χαρτιά το χρήμα έρεε άφθονο. Στην πράξη όμως η εταιρεία είχε να δει ευρώ στο ταμείο της πολύ καιρό. Για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα η GΑ Ferries ζούσε από τα έτοιμα αλλά η καθυστέρηση καταβολής των κρατικών αποζημιώσεων λειτούργησε τελικά ως μέγγενη που έπνιξε την εταιρεία. 

Ο κ. Αγούδημος ήδη από πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι κατήγγειλε αυτή την κατάσταση δίδοντας μάλιστα στη δημοσιότητα και κατάλογο των επιδοτήσεων που οφείλονταν προς την GΑ Ferries και δεν είχαν δοθεί. Μάλιστα ο κ. Αγούδημος είχε πάει ένα βήμα παραπέρα θεωρώντας υπεύ θυνο για την κατάσταση αυτή τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κ. Αναστάση Παπαληγούρα, λέγοντας χαρακτηριστικά πως «ο κ. Παπαληγούρας είναι αυτός που θέλει να με καταστρέψει και όχι ο υφυπουργός του ΥΕΝ Πάνος Καμμένος». 

«Θέλουν να με καταστρέψουν» έλεγε ο κ. Αγούδημος προσθέτοντας ότι τον Απρίλιο του 2009 το υπουργείο τού όφειλε 7,1 εκατ. ευρώ από τις άγονες γραμμές και πως ψευδώς η πολιτική ηγεσία τού έλεγε πως έχει δρομολογήσει την αποπληρωμή. «Μου έχουν δώσει ένα εκατομμύριο ευρώ σε τρεις δόσεις και μου χρωστάνε άλλα έξι» πρόσθετε ο κ. Αγούδημος. 

Τα σημερινά χρέη της GΑ Ferries προς τους πιστωτές και προμηθευτές της φτάνουν τα 20 εκατ. ευρώ. Τα χρήματα αυτά ήταν απαιτητά ήδη από τον περασμένο Ιούλιο αλλά το ΥΕΝ εμπρός στο φάσμα τού να μείνουν πολλά νησιά χωρίς ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση μέσα στο καλοκαίρι παρενέβη και ζήτησε το πάγωμα κάθε διαδικασίας κατάσχεσης μέχρι νεωτέρας. Στο πάγωμα αυτό συνετέλεσε και η περιπέτεια της υγείας του κ. Αγούδημου, η οποία συνέβαλε και αυτή στην ανάπτυξη πλήθος σεναρίων για το πού το πάει. 

▅ *Η λάθος* *εκτίμηση* 
Η προκήρυξη των εκλογών όμως ήταν αυτή που προκάλεσε την εκ νέου ενεργοποίηση της διαδικασίας κατάσχεσης των πλοίων της GΑ Ferries. Στο σημείο αυτό θα πρέπει να αναφέρει κανείς πως όλα δείχνουν ότι ο κ. Αγούδημος έκανε μια λάθος εκτίμηση η οποία και απέβη μοιραία. Θεώρησε ότι ακριβώς λόγω των εκλογών θα πάγωναν τα πάντα και έτσι θα είχε την ευκαιρία να κερδίσει και άλλο χρόνο αφού και μετά τις εκλογές για ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα τα πάντα θα παρέμεναν παγωμένα, τουλάχιστον ώσπου να είχε ξεκαθαρίσει οριστικά το πολιτικό τοπίο. 

Επειδή το ίδιο φοβήθηκαν και οι προμηθευτές του, αποφάσισαν να κινηθούν άμεσα ώστε να διασφαλίσουν τα συμφέροντά τους εν όψει των εξελίξεων και αυτό που προς το παρόν δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο είναι το αν ξαφνιάστηκε ή όχι ο κ. Αγούδημος από την κίνησή τους αυτή. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως από την κατάσχεση ως και τον πλειστηριασμό η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη και θέλουμε πολύ χρόνο ώσπου να ξεκαθαρίσει απόλυτα το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι με την GΑ Ferries. Ο κ. Αγούδημος αφήνει να εννοηθεί ότι θα παλέψει και πως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα αφήσει την εταιρεία να χαθεί. Αναζητεί τρόπους να αντιδράσει, αλλά αυτό που είναι επίσης ξεκάθαρο είναι πως η ακτοπλοϊκή περιπέτειά του έχει κουράσει την οικογένειά του η οποία φαίνεται να αδιαφορεί για το μέλλον της GΑ Ferries επικεντρώνοντας το ενδιαφέρον της στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία. Ο καπετάν Μάκης τελικά είναι μόνος του σε αυτή την αμφίρροπη μάχη και όλα δείχνουν πως βρισκόμαστε στην αρχή του τέλους μιας ιστορικής ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας της χώρας. 

*ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ* 

http://kefaloniapress.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8477&Ite  mid=44

----------


## Fido

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο το οποίο σαφώς και χρήζει πολλαπλών αναγνώσεων και δίνει μια ιδέα για το τι συνέβαινε και εν πολλοίς εξακολουθεί να συμβαινει, έστω και με άλλες συνθήκες και άλλους παικτες στην ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα. 
Ευχαριστούμε!:-P

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πληροφοριες εδω : http://my-greek.blogspot.com/2011/01...post_1438.html

----------


## giorgos....

καλά ο τύπος που έχει γράψει αυτό το δημοσίευμα είναι σχετικός με καράβια και θάλασσα, όσο εγώ με τα αεροπλάνα.. άκου ριψοκίνδυνες μανούβρες? χαχα.. καιρό είχα να γελάσω τόσο.. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Πλέον το όλο θεμα έχει καταντήσει σήριαλ... Εγώ νομίζω ότι ο πληστηριασμός των πλοίων πιθανών να μην συμφέρει τις άλλες εταιρίες και τις τράπεζες που θα δούν μερικά "φτηνά" πλοία να ξανακυκλοφορούν στο Αιγαίο μπλοκάροντας τα σχέδια τους για μονοπωλιακά σχήματα... 
Παρακαλώ τις γνώμες σας...

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε Απόστολε νομίζω πως από τα πλοία του Αγούδημου μόνο το Ροδάνθη, το Μαρίνα και το Ανθή Μαρίνα μπορούν να ξαναδουλέψουν στην Ελλάδα μιάς και οι αναθεματισμένοι SOLAS μας έχουν στερήσει κάποια από τα  αγαπημένα μας πλοία. Ακόμα όμως κι αν ξαναδουλέψουν δεν νομίζω πως έχουν τα προσόντα να αποτελέσουν απειλή για κάποιο μεγάλο μονοπωλιακό σχήμα, που μακάρι να μη δημιουργηθεί δηλαδή γιατί αυτά τα μονοπωλιακά τερατουργήματα τύπου hf ή hsw μας έφαγαν καθώς και οι τράπεζες που δυστυχώς έχουν τη δύναμη και τον "τρόπο" να επηρεάζουν καταστάσεις και εξελίξεις και που η ζωή μας θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερη χωρίς αυτές.

----------


## gpap2006

> νομίζω πως από τα πλοία του Αγούδημου μόνο το Ροδάνθη, το Μαρίνα και το Ανθή Μαρίνα μπορούν να ξαναδουλέψουν στην Ελλάδα μιάς και οι αναθεματισμένοι SOLAS μας έχουν στερήσει κάποια από τα  αγαπημένα μας πλοία


Για το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ διατηρώ σοβαρές επιφυλάξεις δεδομένης της κατάστασής του θα χρειάζεται πολύ χρήμα για να ταξιδέψει ξανά. Το JETFERRY θα έβλεπα πιο πιθανό μαζί βέβαια με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ και το ΑΝΘΗ. Αλλά και πάλι το σημερινό κοινό έχει κακομάθει (ή καλομάθει) και δύσκολα θα ξαναέμπαιναν σε αυτά τα βαπόρια παρά μόνο από απόλυτη ανάγκη.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Λογω ηλικιας και μονο το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ισως να ηταν το μονο που θα ηταν καλο να ξαναταξιδεψει για να καλυψει καποια κενα π.χ Σαμο-Ικαρια η' ακομα και αγονες στο Βορειο Αιγαιο μεσω της ΝΕΛ,ισως και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ για 2-3 χρονια ακομα το πολυ.Βεβαια δεν ξερω σε τι κατασταση ειναι μηχανικα το ανθη μετα απο τοσα χρονια παροπλισμου..

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Λογω ηλικιας και μονο το ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ισως να ηταν το μονο που θα ηταν καλο να ξαναταξιδεψει για να καλυψει καποια κενα π.χ Σαμο-Ικαρια η' ακομα και αγονες στο Βορειο Αιγαιο μεσω της ΝΕΛ,ισως και το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ για 2-3 χρονια ακομα το πολυ.Βεβαια δεν ξερω σε τι κατασταση ειναι μηχανικα το ανθη μετα απο τοσα χρονια παροπλισμου..


 ΔΕΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΟ ΑΝΘΗ. ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΘΑ ΔΥΝΟΠΟΘΑΘΕΙ. ΦΟΥΡΝΟΙ ΕΞΩ? ΕΚΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΓΩΝΗ... ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΕΥΤΟΥΝ.

----------


## Leo

Η άνοιξη του 2011 απέχει μόνο ένα μήνα "κουτσό" και τα κρουαζιερόπλοια (όπως λέει και ο mike_rodos) πολλά.... Τα κατασχεμένα δεν κουνηθήκανε ρούπι παρόλες τις μεγαλοστομίες του ΟΛΠ και τα μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια περί καλοπισμών του "καημένου, μίζερου", λιμένος Πειραιά.

----------


## despo

Να είμαστε καλά να τα βλέπουμε και το καλοκαιράκι εκεί.

----------


## andreasermones

Αντε να δουμε...το κακο ειναι οτι περνουν θεσεις απο αλλα Βαπορια, με αποτελεσμα ουρες πολλες φορες εξω απο πειραια...ακομα και να μην βρουν αγοραστη θα πρεπει να απομακρυνθουν...ποιος πληρωνει το κοστος ομως??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Οι προηγούμενοι διαγωνισμοί είχαν βγει άγονοι γιατί προφανώς τα λεφτά που έδινε ο ΟΛΠ δεν άξιζαν για το ρίσκο να μετακινήσει τα βαπόρια. Η επόμενη κίνηση του ΟΛΠ συνάντησε αντιδράσεις όπως βλέπουμε παρακάτω:

Ημερομηνία: *11.11.2010*
         ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΤ
  Κατόπιν σχετικών δημοσιευμάτων στον ημερήσιο οικονομικό τύπο περιήλθε  σε γνώση του ΝΑΤ ότι με απόφαση του ΔΣ της εταιρείας «Οργανισμός Λιμένα  Πειραιά Α.Ε» προκηρύχθηκε ανοικτός δημόσιος πλειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός  για την εκποίηση επτά (7) πλοίων διαχειρίσεως της κοινοπραξίας «GA  FERRIES», σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις περί ανελκύσεως ναυαγίων  (Ν.2881/2001).
 Το ΝΑΤ έχει προβεί, ήδη από τις αρχές του 2009, σε όλα τα  προβλεπόμενα από την κείμενη νομοθεσία αναγκαστικά μέτρα για τη  διασφάλιση των οφειλών της άνω κοινοπραξίας ποσού 27.900.000 ευρώ.
 Ειδικότερα:

Έχουν υποβληθεί μηνύσεις: α) κατά των νομίμων εκπροσώπων των  ναυτικών εταιρειών που απαρτίζουν την κοινοπραξία, β) κατά των νομίμων  εκπροσώπων της κοινοπραξίας, ως διαχειρίστρια των πλοιοκτητριών ναυτικών  εταιρειών,Έχουν βεβαιωθεί οι υφιστάμενες οφειλές στις αρμόδιες Δ.Ο.Υ κατά των  α) ναυτικών εταιρειών, β) κατά της κοινοπραξίας «GA FERRIES» και κατά  των νόμιμων εκπροσώπων των δύο ανωτέρω,Έχει αναγγελθεί το Ταμείο σε όλους τους κατά καιρούς διενεργηθέντες πλειστηριασμούς,Έχει ζητηθεί τεκμηρίωση του χαρακτηρισμού των υπό εκποίηση πλοίων ως «ναυαγίων»
 Παρακολουθούμε την όλη εξέλιξη, όπως είναι βέβαιο ότι συμβαίνει από  όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς, με την προσοχή που επιβάλλει το γεγονός  ότι η τυχόν απώλεια πόρων του Ταμείου θα επιβαρύνει τελικώς τον Κρατικό  Προϋπολογισμό.
Η ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΤ 

Πάντως αν περιμένουμε λίγο θα κοπούν με οξυγόνα  αφού θα είναι πραγματικά ναυάγια έχουν 3°~4° κλίση το καθένα και οι καταπέλτες έχουν αρχίσει να σκάβουν τους ντόκους, η άγκυρα του Μαρίνα μάλλον έχει ξεσύρει και έχει ακουμπήσει η πρύμη αριστερά στο ντόκο.

----------


## andreasermones

το θεμα ειναι αν τα καραβια αξιζουν οσο τα χρεη τους...αν οχι, θα εκποιηθουν για μικροτερα ποσα η απο οτι πιστευω θα μεινουν εκει για καιρο μεχρι να γινει συμβιβασμος χρεων και να τα μετακινησει καποιος...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν η εταιρεία χρωστά κοντά 28 εκατομμύρια (27.900.000 ¤) μόνο στο Ν.Α.Τ. μάνι μάνι πρέπει να αξίζει 4 εκατομύρια το ένα για να πληρωθεί μόνο το ΝΑΤ (κι έχω μιαευαισθησία προς τα ΝΑΤ γιατί διαχειρίζεται λεφτά βγαλμένα με τον ιδρώτα των ναυτικών). Αν βάλουμε τι χρωστάει η εταιρεία σε τράπεζες, εταιρείες καυσίμων, συνεργεία επισκευών, μισθούς, λιμενικά τέλη κ.λπ. μπορεί να καταλλάβετε τι ποσό μαζεύεται.

----------


## speedrunner

Η Επιτροπή Αναστολών του Συμβουλίου της  Επικρατείας με σειρά Αποφάσεων της, απέρριψε όλες τις αιτήσεις αναστολών  κατά των Αποφάσεων της Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε., τις οποίες είχε υποβάλει η εταιρεία  G.A. Ferries του κ. Γερ. Αγούδημου.
“Μετά την απόρριψη των κρινόμενων αιτήσεων και τη δημοσίευση τους,  ανοίγει οριστικά ο δρόμος για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση από το λιμάνι  του Πειραιά των ανενεργών, εγκαταλελειμμένων πλοίων της πιο πάνω  εταιρίας, τα οποία ήδη έχουν κριθεί επικίνδυνα. Πρόκειται για τα πλοία:  “ΜΑΡΙΝΑ”, “ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ”, “ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ”, “ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ”, “ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ”,  “ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ”, και “ΜΙΛΕΝΑ” επισημαίνει η ΟΛΠ ΑΕ . 
Όπως έγινε γνωστό από την Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. η αρμόδια Διεύθυνση Προμηθειών  έχει συντάξει τις νέες Προκηρύξεις Εκποίησης, τις οποίες και θα  δημοσιεύσει για κάθε πλοίο ξεχωριστά την επόμενη εβδομάδα.

http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=14441

----------


## noulos

> Η Επιτροπή Αναστολών του Συμβουλίου της  Επικρατείας με σειρά Αποφάσεων της, απέρριψε όλες τις αιτήσεις αναστολών  κατά των Αποφάσεων της Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε., τις οποίες είχε υποβάλει η εταιρεία  G.A. Ferries του κ. Γερ. Αγούδημου.
> “Μετά την απόρριψη των κρινόμενων αιτήσεων και τη δημοσίευση τους,  ανοίγει οριστικά ο δρόμος για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση από το λιμάνι  του Πειραιά των ανενεργών, εγκαταλελειμμένων πλοίων της πιο πάνω  εταιρίας, τα οποία ήδη έχουν κριθεί επικίνδυνα. Πρόκειται για τα πλοία:  “ΜΑΡΙΝΑ”, “ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ”, “ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ”, “ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ”, “ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ”,  “ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ”, και “ΜΙΛΕΝΑ” επισημαίνει η ΟΛΠ ΑΕ . 
> Όπως έγινε γνωστό από την Ο.Λ.Π. Α.Ε. η αρμόδια Διεύθυνση Προμηθειών  έχει συντάξει τις νέες Προκηρύξεις Εκποίησης, τις οποίες και θα  δημοσιεύσει για κάθε πλοίο ξεχωριστά την επόμενη εβδομάδα.
> 
> http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=14441


Τώρα μάλιστα!!! Θα απομακρυνθούν άμεσα, σε χρόνο dt!!!
Την έχω συχαθεί (και) αυτή την ιστορία...  :Mad:

----------


## Fido

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει και η ΣΑΟΣ εκεί την Παναγια Αγιάσου, ελπίζω να μην τους ξεφύγει κι αυτή!
Και σε τελική ανάλυση, αμα δεν τα θέλει κανείς, είτε δεν εκποιούνται καν, είτε είναι ανίκανοι να προχωρήσουν ακόμα και στην διαδικασία εκποίησης, είτε χίλια δυο είτε,  ας τα χρησιμοποιήσει το ΠΝ για εκπαιδευτικές βολές των πλοίων του !:grin: (τι λέω κι εγώ τώρα) Όλα τα πράγματα (ακόμα και τα άχρηστα) μπορούν να έχουν κάποια χρήση... 
Είμαι περίεργος πόσο θα κρατήσει ακόμα αυτή η ιστορια και στο κεντρικό λιμάνι της χώρας θα γίνονται σημεία και τέρατα ενώ το κράτος θα σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά... :Mad: Θα μου πείτε, πρώτη φορά τα βλέπουμε αυτά;
Και φυσικά αν γίνει καμιά στραβή και βυθιστεί κανένα, τότε θα ανακαλύψουμε ξαφνικά ότι υπάρχουν παρατημένα βαπόρια στο λιμάνι. Και μέχρι εκεί! α! Ξέχασα! Θα την πληρώσει και κανένας φτωχός βατσιμάνης, λιμενικός, κάποιος που είναι φυσικά η τελευταία τρύπα της φλογέρας, θα βγουν οι μεγαλόσχημοι θα πουν τα δικά τους κλπ κλπ κλπ...:roll:

----------


## sunbird

Tο jet ferry 1 δέν συγκαταλέγετε στα πλοία της ga ferries ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tο jet ferry 1 δέν συγκαταλέγετε στα πλοία της ga ferries ?


 EINAI ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ,ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΕΙ Η ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΝΑΤΙΧΙS.

----------


## sunbird

> EINAI ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ,ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΕΣΕΙ Η ΓΑΛΛΙΚΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑ ΝΑΤΙΧΙS.


 Kαι αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα βαστάει την άκρη του μόλου εσαεί μήν τυχόν και μεγαλώσει αυτή περισότερο !!

----------


## sunbird

Aνακοίνωση του ΟΛΠ για ανοικτό πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση εκτός λιμένα πειραιά τών επικίνδυνων και επιβλαβών πλοίων της ga ferries
ρομίλντα-ροδάνθη-νταλιάνα-μιλένα-μαρίνα-δημητρούλα-ανθή μαρίνα.
Το παναγία αγιάσου της ΣΑΟΣ πού είναι στήν ιδια παρέα, και το jet ferry1 της ga ferries κρίνεται ότι δεν είναι επιβλαβή και επικίνδυνα και πρέπει να κοσμούν με την παρουσία τους εσαεί το λιμάνι του πειραιά ? Με ποιά κριτήρια αποφασίζεται η μη απομάκρυνσή τους τουλάχιστον απο το λιμάνι του πειραιά.

----------


## Ergis

αυτη η ανακοινωση εχει βγει 5.000.000.000 φορες ομως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω καθε φορα που κολαει η υποθεση....

----------


## trelaras

Στο ίδιο έργο θεατές!!!

----------


## Chosen_12

Μπορούν να πάρουν ένα απο τα καράβια της GA ferries π.χ. το Δημητρούλα και να το πάνε στο Φλοίσβο πλάι στο Αβερωφ ώστε να το κάνουν μουσείο να μπαίνει ο κόσμος να το βλέπει...

----------


## Harry14

> Μπορούν να πάρουν ένα απο τα καράβια της GA ferries π.χ. το Δημητρούλα και να το πάνε στο Φλοίσβο πλάι στο Αβερωφ ώστε να το κάνουν μουσείο να μπαίνει ο κόσμος να το βλέπει...


 Και ποιος θα αναλαβει το κοστος; Εδω δεν δινουν φραγκο να φυγουν απ το λιμανι μουσει θα τα κανουν;;

----------


## MILTIADIS

Το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΑ πλαι στο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ....μαλιστα..ελπιζω να το λες χαρην αστεισμου φιλε Chosen 12 ολο αυτο.Διαφορετικα συγγνωμη κιολας αλλα τι το ιστορικο εχουν τα πλοια του Αγουδημου ωστε πρεπει να τα κανουμε και μουσεια κιολας?Ισα ισα που εγω θεωρω,ως αλλη μια,ασεβεια προς το ιστορικο ΑΒΕΡΩΦ το οποιο με τη συμβολη του εκανε την πατριδα μας ελευθερη το να παμε να του κοτσαρουμε διπλα,απεναντι κτλ οχι το δημητρουλα η' το λατω αλλα οποιοδηποτε επιβατικο πλοιο των τελευταιων δεκαετιων..Τι το ιστορικο και το αξιον θαυμασμου μπορει να βρισκει ενας Ελληνας απεναντι σε ενα πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ,του Αγουδημου,της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ κτλ ωστε να τα κανουμε μουσεια και να πηγαινει να τα βλεπει δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω..Συγχωρεστε με για την ψυχρη μου λογικη!

----------


## Eng

Ε, σιγουρα μονο χαρην αστεισμου... Μονο εναν ξερω που θα ηθελε το "Δημητρουλα" εξω απο το σπιτι του...Ετσι Μαστροκωστα??? :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ε, σιγουρα μονο χαρην αστεισμου... Μονο εναν ξερω που θα ηθελε το "Δημητρουλα" εξω απο το σπιτι του...Ετσι Μαστροκωστα???


Φίλε μόνο εσύ με καταλαβαίνεις ! :Very Happy:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Θα ήταν λογικότερο να γινόταν μουσείο Ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, για παράδειγμα, ενα από τα σκαριά ελληνικής Ναυπηγήσεως από την περίοδο '60-'80 περίπου, μιας που είναι συνώνυμα με την περίοδο ακμής της ναυπηγικής στη χώρας μας. 

Δε μπορώ να πω, τα Αγουδημόπλοια πρόσεφεραν τις υπηρεσίες τους για πάρα πολλά χρόνια, σαν ακούραστοι εργάτες και έδωσαν ζωή στα νησιά της άγονης ενώνοντας τα με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Θα μου φαινόταν λογικότερο π.χ. να ερχόταν Ιταλοί και να έπαιρναν τη Δημητρούλα με σκοπό να γίνει μουσείο στην Ιταλία.

----------


## giorgos....

Σίγουρα για το Δημητρούλα θα διαφωνήσω και εγώ.. Όμως πιστεύω πως ένα ακτοπλοικό πλοίο απο τα παλαιάς γενιάς θα έπρεπε να γίνει μουσείο και γι' αυτό κάναμε και την προσπάθεια με το Γεώργιος Εξπρές. Το τί θα μπορούσε να έχει μέσα δεν θα το πώ ξανά γιατί το έχουμε εξαντλήσει το θέμα.
 Όπως το Αβέρωφ εκπροσωπεί τον αγώνα για την ελευθερία της χώρας, εκπροσωπώντας ταυτόχρονα και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της γενιάς του βεβαίως έτσι και το ακτοπλοικό εκπροσωπεί την περίοδο ανάπτυξης των νησιών μας και άνθισης του τουρισμού σε αυτά. Όπως και το Hellas Liberty εκπροσωπεί την γενιά και τον τύπο των πλοίων με τα οποία οι Έλληνες εφοπλιστές ξεκίνησαν να οργώνουν όλες τις θάλασσες και έφτιαξαν αυτό που λέμε εμπορική ναυτιλία. Γι΄αυτό και αγόρασαν το liberty και το έκαναν μουσείο, και μάλλιστα το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεν υπήρξε ποτέ υπο Ελληνική πλοιοκτησία αν δεν κάνω λαθος. Μήν ακυρώνουμε λοιπόν τη δική τους προσπάθεια. Δέν νομίζω να είναι χαζοί. Όπως σίγουρα δεν είναι χαζοί λαοί όπως οι Βρετανοί ή οι Δανοί ή οι Γερμανοί που διατηρούν πάρα πολλά πλοία μουσεία και μάλλιστα ξαναφτιάχνουν και αντίγραφα παλιών και ιστορικών τους ιστιοφόρων. 
Εμείς ένα είχαμε και μιλάω για το Ευγενίδης και απο το 1989 είμαστε τόσο ανίκανοι που δεν μπορούμε ούτε μουσείο να το κάνουμε, όχι να το ξαναταξιδέψουμε όπως θα ήταν το σωστό. Μήπως δεν αξίζει ούτε το Ευγενίδης?? 
Ας ελπίσουμε να αποδώσει καρπούς η προσπάθεια που γίνεται απο καραβολάτρες για να συσταθεί μια μή κυβερνιτική οργάνωση για να αναλάβει να σώσει το πλοίο απο την ανικανότητα του "κράτους"..
Συγνώμη για το off topic.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Θα ήταν λογικότερο να γινόταν μουσείο Ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας, για παράδειγμα, ενα από τα σκαριά ελληνικής Ναυπηγήσεως από την περίοδο '60-'80 περίπου, μιας που είναι συνώνυμα με την περίοδο ακμής της ναυπηγικής στη χώρας μας. 
> 
> Δε μπορώ να πω, τα Αγουδημόπλοια πρόσεφεραν τις υπηρεσίες τους για πάρα πολλά χρόνια, σαν ακούραστοι εργάτες και έδωσαν ζωή στα νησιά της άγονης ενώνοντας τα με την ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα, αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Θα μου φαινόταν λογικότερο π.χ. να ερχόταν Ιταλοί και να έπαιρναν τη Δημητρούλα με σκοπό να γίνει μουσείο στην Ιταλία.


Συμφωνω απειρως με αυτα που γραφει ο φιλος GiorgosVitz.Και πραγματι αν ενα πλοιο της ακτοπλοιας στην Ελλαδα θα επρεπε να γινει μουσειο αυτο θα ηταν καλο να ηταν ελληνικης ναυπηγησης και της περιοδου πριν το 70 θα ελεγα..

Ακομα και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ πιστευω οτι η θεση του σαν μουσειο θα ηταν εκει που χτιστηκε και οχι στην Ελλαδα.Και δεν το λεω λογω του οτι στην Ελλαδα θα μαραζωνε και θα το γραφαν ολοι στα παλαιοτερα των υποδηματων τους,αλλα οπως και να το κανουμε το συγκεκριμενο σκαρι αλλου γεννηθηκε και ανδρωθηκε και το βαρυ ονομα ROI BAUDOUIN δεν μπορεσε να το ξεφορτωθει ποτε.

----------


## giorgos....

Συμφωνώ φίλε Μιλτιάδη.. Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να είναι Ελληνικής ναυπήγησης. Αφού όμως δυστυχώς δεν υπήρξε κάτι τέτοιο μέχρι τώρα τουλάχιστον ας ήταν το Roi Baudouin. Αυτό μας είχε μείνει απο την παλιά γενιά..

----------


## Chosen_12

Προφανώς και κάνω πλάκα σχετικά με το "Δημητρούλα για μουσείο" ... Απλά είναι απελπισία να τα βλέπεις ετοιμόροπα στο λιμάνι μέσα, να γίνει δηλαδή και κανά ατύχημα και να τρέχουν μετά όλοι οι "ειδικοί" και να μοιρολογούν, ενώ όλοι βλέπουμε πως ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν κάνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ απολύτως εδώ και χρόνια !!!

----------


## zizou

Τελικά πιστεύω η απουσία της G.A FERRIES αν όχι στο επιβατικό κοινό, στους καραβολάτρες έχει δημιουργήσει ένα κενό...

----------


## Ilias 92

Όλα έχουν μια αρχή και ένα τέλος, οι πιο παλιοί εδώ μέσα γράφουν ότι κάποια πλοία όταν ήρθαν ήταν και αγαπητά και πολυτελή και γενικά γινόταν ένας ψηλοχαμός στις γραμμές που είχαν. 
Εγώ πάλι θυμάμαι ως μικρότερος παράθυρα του καπεταν Μάκη στον Ευαγγελάτο και σε άλλους να απολογείται για τις απανωτές βλάβες μέσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο και να λέει τα δικά του γενικώς. 
Το τέλος φαινόταν όταν η μόνη έννοια του ήταν η άγονες, δεν μπορούσενα ανταγωνιστεί πια κανέναν.
Τώρα μια άλλη εταιρεία με όμορφα βαπόρια ακολουθεί το έργο του Γ.Α. ας ελπίσουμε να σοβαρευτεί και να μαζευτεί με 1-2 αξιοπρεπή βαπόρια, να κάνει δλδ αυτό που ο Αγούδημος αγνόησε τόσο επιδεκτικά ένα γενναίο  μάζεμα και εξορθολογισμό του στόλου του.

----------


## zizou

πέραν αυτού που σωστά αναφέρεις, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στούς καραβολάτρες άφησε κάποιο κενό, την περίοδο που ταξίδευαν τα πλοία του Μάκη είναι πολλοί αυτοί που πήγαιναν στον Πειραιά ιδίως μετά τις 17:30 για να δούνε και να φωτογραφίσουν - βιντεοσκοπήσουν τα Milena - Marina κτλ.
Γι αυτό και είπα οι καραβολάτρες και όχι οι επιβάτες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καταρχάς αγαπητέ φίλε zizou καλώς όρισες στη μεγάλη θαλασσινή οικογένεια του ναυτιλία! Πράγματι, τα βαπόρια του καπτα Μάκη Αγούδημου ήταν ταυτόσημα του όρου καραβολατρία! Περατζάδες να ευχαριστιέσαι περπάτημα, ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες, όμορφα καταστρώματα.....! Τέτοια βαπόρια από δω και πέρα πάρα πολύ δύσκολα θα ξαναγεννηθούν! 

Ο "Γάτος της Ακτοπλοΐας" αν θυμάμαι καλά άρχισε να φεύγει γύρω στα τέλη του 2009, όταν τα πρώτα γκρίζα σύννεφα της οικονομικής κρίσης έκαναν την παρθενική τους εμφάνιση πάνω απ' το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Έφυγε, όταν οι άλλες εταιρείες έβλεπαν τα ετήσια αποτελέσματα τους να παίρνουν ένα φρενήρη κατήφορο. Όταν οι ζημιές γίνονταν ολοένα και περισσότερες. ¶ρα, απ' ότι φαίνεται ο Αγούδημος δεν έχασε, διάλεξε να αποχωρήσει με αυτό τον τρόπο. Κι επειδή πολλά ακούγονται, όταν με το καλό η κατάσταση βελτιωθεί μπορεί να τον δούμε να επανέρχεται ξανά στα τεκταινόμενα του Αιγαίου.

----------


## zizou

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα φίλε μου.
Όπως το είπες είναι, τέτοια πλοία τώρα πιά δεν...Τουλάχιστον πολλοί τα προλάβαμε και τα απολαύσαμε, εγώ είμαι από την δεκαετία του 70 και είχα την χαρά να τα ταξιδέψω και με την λευκή τους φορεσιά  :Fat:

----------


## harlek

Ένα ακόμα δημοσίευμα σχετικά με τα καμώματα του γνωστού πλοιοκτήτη...

http://zoornalistas.blogspot.gr/2013...g-post_26.html

----------


## opelmanos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι :Ο Σαραγανίδας σε ποιο πλοίο της εταιρείας ήταν πλοίαρχος?

----------


## Enalia

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι :Ο Σαραγανίδας σε ποιο πλοίο της εταιρείας ήταν πλοίαρχος?


Σίγουρα είχε κάνει στο Νταλιάνα. 
Στο Ροδάνθη, που ρωτάς στο thread του πλοίου, δε θυμάμαι να είχε κάνει. Μπορεί και να θυμάμαι λάθος όμως.
Και είναι με δύο γ, δλδ Σαραγγανίδας Σπύρος.

----------


## opelmanos

ok σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και τη διόρθωση :Single Eye:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι :Ο Σαραγανίδας σε ποιο πλοίο της εταιρείας ήταν πλοίαρχος?


Απο οτι θυμαμαι ειχε κανει στο Δημητρουλα και ειχε περασει και απο το Ανθη Μαρινα.Παλιοτερα ειχε κανει στα πλοια του Νομικου γιατι ηταν απο τον βολο

----------


## sea_serenade

Είχε αναλάβει και το ΑΛΚΜΗΝΗ Α το καλοκαίρι του 2004 Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα - Μπρίντιζι

----------


## Ilias 92

Συνάντηση φορτηγού της εταιρείας με το Μιλένα!
http://youtu.be/xPGqFiPyCMQ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνάντηση φορτηγού της εταιρείας με το Μιλένα!
> http://youtu.be/xPGqFiPyCMQ


 Ένα bulk carrier.χαρακτηριστικό σουλούπι της δανέζικης Μaersk.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από που προκύπτει ότι το φέρυ είναι το _ΜΙΛΕΝΑ_ ??? Προσωπική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι πρόκειται για το _ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ_ (ο πλαινός διάδρομος με τις σωσίβιες λέμβους από όπου έχει τραβηχτεί το βίντεο και στέκονται οι επιβάτες είναι ένα ντεκ κάτω από την βαρδιόλα), το οποίο _ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ_ βέβαια συναντάται με το ομώνυμο bulk carrier _ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ_ με το G.A. στο φουγάρο του, για το οποίο διαβάζουμε στο αφιέρωμα από το Shipsmonthly Μαίου 2014 :




> ABOVE The last bulk carriers purchased by Agoudimos, in 2000, were two Odensebuilt ships delivered in 1978 to Torm Lines as Torm Helene and Torm Helvig and acquired by the USSR in 1986 before passing to Greek owners in 1998. Named _Rodanthi_ and _Alekos N. Agoudimos_, and placed under the management of Globe Shipping, they were sold to China in 2006-7 and broken up in 2011. The latter ship is seen arriving at Liverpool on 11 January 2003 to load scrap.


Να δούμε το bulk carrier _ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ_ (IMO 7526687 - 1978 - Odense Steel Shipyard, Denmark) _σε τρεις φωτό από την Κωνσταντινούπολη το 2006_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο την μπουρου(ιτσα) μπορω να πω οτι ειναι το ροδανθη ,γιατι μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση η κακοφωνια της.Το φορτηγο Ροδανθη απο τα σχεδια που ειχα θυμαμαι οτι ηταν του 1976 παντως

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Ωραίο το βίντεο ...Tη μπουρού του Μαρίνα και του Δημητρούλα που μπορούμε να ακούσουμε?

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...o-o-agoudimos/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατι μας ειπαν.Ειναι γνωστοτατο οτι η οικογενεια εχει σχεσεις με Ελβετια εδω και αρκετες δεκαετιες

----------


## Nautilia News

*Καμία κατηγορία εις βάρος του Γ. Αγούδημου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...u-g-agoudimou/ .

----------


## stathe174

http://www.cnn.gr/news/ellada/story/...imos-agoydimos

----------


## Amorgos66

Κληρονομοι Αγούδημου
...οι απόγονοι του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου χάνουν ακίνητα στη Γλυφάδα λόγω χρεών προς τις τράπεζες. Σήμερα είναι προγραμματισμένος πλειστηριασμός πολυώροφου κτιρίου επί της Λ. Μεταξά 52, του οποίου την επικαρπία έχει η σύζυγος του πρόσφατα αποθανόντος εφοπλιστή, Ανθή Μαρία, και την ψιλή κυριότητα η κόρη του Αλκμήνη. Το ποσό της οφειλής για το οποίο η Alpha Bank εκκίνησε τη διαδικασία του πλειστηριασμού φθάνει τα 4,48 εκατ. ευρώ. Η πολυώροφη οικοδομή αποτελείται από δύο υπόγεια – γκαράζ, ισόγειο, τρεις ορόφους καθώς και δώμα. Λειτουργούν σε αυτό καταστήματα και γραφεία. Το οικόπεδο φθάνει τα 1.149 τ.μ. Τιμή πρώτης προσφοράς ορίστηκαν οι 442.000 ευρώ για το δικαίωμα της επικαρπίας και 1.77 εκατ. ευρώ για το δικαίωμα της ψιλής κυριότητας.
Πηγη :Razz: rotothema.gr 6/6/2018

----------

